# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Malayalam Cinema >  💽💽 New 4K Blu-Ray, 3D BluRay, DVD & Online Streaming Releases (OTT) Updates 💽💽

## ParamasivaM

*Old Thread link : 

*http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...D-ACD-Releases


*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
=======================
-------------------------------------------

*
Major Contributers to the old thread  : 

    @ashik999
    @shml
    @irshadmhassan
    @rajivnedungadi
    @realcinemas
    @anoop raj k
    @Jason

    @FK Jacky
    @aravind
    @don 2
    @Nayakan
    @ALEXI
    @Safal
    @K K R
    @Aneesh 369

& to all others,

----------


## ParamasivaM

/......................................

----------


## BangaloreaN

All the best 

............................................

----------


## ashik999

*Ginger [AP International] DVD Cover
Ezhamathe Varavu [Horizon]* *DVD Cover*

----------


## ashik999

*Raja Rani DVD Cover , Blu-Ray Cover
Vathikuchi DVD Cover
Engaeyum Eppothum DVD Cover
*

----------


## ParamasivaM

Poll idanayi nalla subjects undenkil parayavunnathanu aarkkum.. looking forwaard to another poll here...

----------


## Desicinema

*Happy to see 2014 starting with 3 movies, Thira,Idukki Gold & Ginger, Happy New Year to all Admins ,Mods & Every one else in this thread.*

----------


## ashik999

@rajiv bhai,

2013 il ethra mal dvdkal irangi...?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> @rajiv bhai,
> 
> 2013 il ethra mal dvdkal irangi...?


Will post all the details by this weekend

----------


## Jason

all the best parama

----------


## Maakkan

> AP INTERNATIONAL thira release cheythal mathi ayrunnu.. ithu orumathiri kopile erpaadu ayyi poyi.. asaal koothara quality pinne avarde oru watermark!!


ee film theatre il kandappozhum ithra quality ye ondaayirunnulloo..water mark is the only negative remark.

Pinne those screensahots are from a dvd rip, not from dvd9..

----------


## sali

> VISWAROOPAM                AP  
> Teens
> Kunthapura
> Choodan                    Horizon  
> Veerappan
> D Company                AP       
> Radio Jockey        
> KQ
> Camel Safari                Horizon
> ...


Thanks macha .....

----------


## sali

> Raja Rani Blu-ray SS pls

----------


## sali

*Thalaiva (2013) AP International - BluRay*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Raja Rani Blu-ray SS pls


  I tried to take some, but the option seems to be disabled, strong protection

----------


## shml

> *DHRISHYAM* blu ray by Central almost confirmed.
> 
> Expecting maximum support.
> 
> Success akum ennu guarantee koduthanu Centraline force cheyunathu.



BLURAY player ithu vare vangiyilla. DRISHYAM confirm aayal I will surely by a BLURAY PLAYER and DRISHYAM BLURAY disk

----------


## Maakkan

> BLURAY player ithu vare vangiyilla. DRISHYAM confirm aayal I will surely by a BLURAY PLAYER and DRISHYAM BLURAY disk


oru 32inch and above full hd led koode venam..already undenkil ok..

----------


## Nayakan

Ithrayum hit aaya oru padathinte blu-ray polum
irangan plan illayirunnenkil pinne eni oru malayalam padam polum blu-rayil pratheekshikandayirunnu.... 
Ithu confirm aayal mathiyayirunnu. Njan enthayalum max. support cheyyum. Centraline kondu veendum blu-ray irakkanulla sramam thanne valiya karyam aanu...
Hope it will release and also it will get all success...

----------


## realcinemas

Oru nalla cinema blu rayil varanam, ithu avar irakki illenkil vere onnum ini blu rayil varilla.

Rights oru adjustable rate'il kittiyaal we would have released it 100 %

Oru vidhathil paranju oppichititund.....nalla oru quanity commit cheythaal they will surely go for it.

*njan oru pre-order start cheyatte ? Support cheyumo ?*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Oru nalla cinema blu rayil varanam, ithu avar irakki illenkil vere onnum ini blu rayil varilla.
> 
> Rights oru adjustable rate'il kittiyaal we would have released it 100 %
> 
> Oru vidhathil paranju oppichititund.....nalla oru quanity commit cheythaal they will surely go for it.
> 
> *njan oru pre-order start cheyatte ? Support cheyumo ?*


Post in Drishyam thread also.
 @guru, please add to title, if possible.

----------


## 24 Frames

> Oru nalla cinema blu rayil varanam, ithu avar irakki illenkil vere onnum ini blu rayil varilla.
> 
> Rights oru adjustable rate'il kittiyaal we would have released it 100 %
> 
> Oru vidhathil paranju oppichititund.....nalla oru quanity commit cheythaal they will surely go for it.
> 
> *njan oru pre-order start cheyatte ? Support cheyumo ?*



I am offering my 100% support.Go ahead man.We all are with you

----------


## KingOfKings

> Oru nalla cinema blu rayil varanam, ithu avar irakki illenkil vere onnum ini blu rayil varilla.
> 
> Rights oru adjustable rate'il kittiyaal we would have released it 100 %
> 
> Oru vidhathil paranju oppichititund.....nalla oru quanity commit cheythaal they will surely go for it.
> 
> *njan oru pre-order start cheyatte ? Support cheyumo ?*



April fisrt week alle?

appom ippazh start cheyu

----------


## realcinemas

Genuine buyers 100 % confirmation parayu and pre-order.

Maximum discountil I will promote as I want this movie to release on blu ray.

Oru land mark film vannittu, malayalathile ettavum valiya companyky release cheyaan pedi.

Satyam Paranjal Mumbai police and ABCD irrakiya nammale samathinam..... :Coool:

----------


## shml

> oru 32inch and above full hd led koode venam..already undenkil ok..


29" led lg full hd undu. thalkalam athil adjust cheyyam.

----------


## vishnugk88

Central ano bluray irakkune atho mis ano ?

----------


## ashik999

*NADODIMANNAN* DVD Out from API

----------


## ashik999

> Genuine buyers 100 % confirmation parayu and pre-order.
> 
> Maximum discountil I will promote as I want this movie to release on blu ray.


Price oru 500-700 range il ayaal nannayirikkum !

----------


## ashik999

*Balupu* Sri Balaji Video VCD Cover

----------


## sali

*Nadodi mannan - AP DVD9 SS.....*

----------


## ashik999

*CLEOPATRA* DVD OUT NOW ON AP INTERNATIONAL

----------


## ashik999

*NADODI MANNAN* DVD OUT NOW ON AP INTERNATIONAL

----------


## Nayakan

> Oru nalla cinema blu rayil varanam, ithu avar irakki illenkil vere onnum ini blu rayil varilla.
> 
> Rights oru adjustable rate'il kittiyaal we would have released it 100 %
> 
> Oru vidhathil paranju oppichititund.....nalla oru quanity commit cheythaal they will surely go for it.
> 
> *njan oru pre-order start cheyatte ? Support cheyumo ?*


 :Giveup: Sure, please start bhai... we all are with you... ithrayum hit aaya oru nalla cinemak Blu-ray illenkil pinnenthu....?

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RIGHT UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [JANUARY WEEK 3]
*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*AP INTERNATIONAL*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.D-COMPANY
2.FOR SALE
3.KADHAVEEDU
4.PHILIPS AND THE MONKEYPEN
5.VISHUDHAN
6. SALALA MOBILES 
7.SILENCE *
8.OM SHANTHI OSSANA
9.SALAAM KASHMIR
10.ANTI CHRIST
11.PRAISE THE LOARD 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*MOVIE CHANNEL*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.PATTAM POLE
2.GEETHAANJALI
3.Mr.PAVANAAYI99.99
4.PEDITHONDAN
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*SATYAM AUDIOS*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.101 CHODYANGAL
2 Ms.LEKHA THAROOR KANUNNATHU
3.ESCAPE FROM UGANDA
4.VEDI VAZHIPADU
5.PUNYALAN AGARBATHIS
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*CENTRAL*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.DRISYAM
2.ORU INDIAN PRANAYA KATHA*
3.LONDON BRIDGE *
4.G FOR GOLD
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*HARMONY*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
---
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*HORIZON*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.POTTAS BOMB
2.CAMEL SAFARI
3. BUNTY CHOR
4. RASPUTIN
5.SAMRAJYAM 2
6.MINIMOLUDE ACHAN
7.RAKTHARAKSHASSU 3D
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*EAST COAST*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.NADAN
2.EZHU SUNDARA RATHRIKAL
3.MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*SAINA*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.WEEPING BOY
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*HIGHNESS*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. PAPILO BUDDHA
2.PITHAVUM KANYAKAYUM
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

*Not Confirmed

----------


## raamzcool

Philips and the monkeypen DVD release date confirm aayoo..???

----------


## ashik999

*ENGAEYUM EPPOTHUM* Blu-Ray Cover



Credits to Subu

----------


## ParamasivaM

> *NADODI MANNAN* DVD OUT NOW ON AP INTERNATIONAL


Clips avar youtube il iduvanel oru mention adichekkene ivide. @ashik999

----------


## ashik999

*BIRIYANI* LOTUS DvD Out Now

----------


## ashik999

*IVAN VERAMATHIRI* SUARA DVD Out Now

----------


## irshadmhassan

London Bridge All Songs Audio Jukebox

----------


## irshadmhassan

Baallyakaalasakhi All Songs Audio Jukebox Now Live on YouTube!

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Thira DVD Screen Shots*

----------


## ashik999

MIS BANNER

----------


## JANAPRIYANAYAKAN

വിശ്വരൂപം & കഥവീട് 21 നു റിലീസ് ഉണ്ടോ?

----------


## Central HE Yoosuf

> വിശ്വരൂപം & കഥവീട് 21 നു റിലീസ് ഉണ്ടോ?


MIS-il ee randu films _buy now_ kanikunnundu, pre-order polum koduthittillayirunnu, so next week sure release kanum.

----------


## shml

> MIS-il ee randu films _buy now_ kanikunnundu, pre-order polum koduthittillayirunnu, so next week sure release kanum.


21st confirmed. also 101 chodyangal 21st confirmed

----------


## Central HE Yoosuf

> 21st confirmed. also 101 chodyangal 21st confirmed


Thanks shml.... Vishudhan release confirm aayitundo from API?

----------


## ashik999

*Bullet Raja* DVD Out from T-Series

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [19-01-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*January Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
101 CHODYANGAL – Jan 21st release from SATYAM AUDIOS {SCHEDULED DATE}
VISHWAROOPAM - Jan 21st release from AP INTERNATIONAL{SCHEDULED DATE}
KADHA VEEDU - Jan 21st release from AP INTERNATIONAL{SCHEDULED DATE}
D-COMPANY – Jan 28th release from AP INTERNATIONAL {EXPECTED DATE} 
PATTOM POLE - Jan 27th release from MOVIE CHANNEL { EXPECTED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
CLEOPATRA released from AP INTERNATIONAL 
NADODIMANNAN released from AP INTERNATIONAL 
THIRA released from SAINA 
IDUKKI GOLD released from SATYAM AUDIOS 
GINGER released from AP INTERNATIONAL
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Other January Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
CAMEL SAFARI (HORIZON), WEEPING BOY (SAINA),POTTAS BOMB(HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*February Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
GEETHAANJALI (MOVIE CHANNEL),ESCAPE FROM UGANDA(SATYAM),NADAN(EAST COAST),VISHUDHAN(AP INTERNATIONAL) ,BUNTY CHOR(HORIZON),Ms.LEKHA TAROOR KANUNNATHU(SATYAM),PHILIPS & THE MONKEYPEN(AP INTERNATIONAL)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## Youth King

> Thanks shml.... Vishudhan release confirm aayitundo from API?


vishudhan feb first week kanum

----------


## binz

Kadhaveedu theatreil irangiyathaano..?

----------


## ashik999

> Kadhaveedu theatreil irangiyathaano..?


yes. http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6046099

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

phillips and monkeypen ennanu?

good sale expect cheyyam......

----------


## sali

Oro cinemayudeyum Dvds ethra sale ayennu details kittumo ?.....2013 eattavum koiduthal DVD sale undaya movie etha (malayalam) ? ....any idea ?...Memmories ano ?....

----------


## irshadmhassan

> Oro cinemayudeyum Dvds ethra sale ayennu details kittumo ?.....2013 eattavum koiduthal DVD sale undaya movie etha (malayalam) ? ....any idea ?...Memmories ano ?....


*Romans!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Central HE Yoosuf

> phillips and monkeypen ennanu?
> 
> good sale expect cheyyam......


Udan kanum. 
Upcoming from API soon...

D COMPANY
FOR SALE
VISHUDHAN
PHILIPS AND THE MONKEYPEN

----------


## Nithz

Raja Rani Blu Ray Release Undo ???

----------


## ashik999

> Raja Rani Blu Ray Release Undo ???


blu-ray release aayittu 1 week kazhinju

----------


## adarshpp

english dvd release onnum illeee?........

----------


## ITV

> Kadhaveedu theatreil irangiyathaano..?


Ormippikkathedey

----------


## 24 Frames

Dhrisyam Blu-ray confirm ayo?
Aranu irakkunnathu; Central or MIS?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Dhrisyam Blu-ray confirm ayo?Aranu irakkunnathu; Central or MIS?


As of now its not confirmed and if confirmed it would be released by Central

----------


## irshadmhassan

Bicycle Thieves DVD 9 SS

----------


## Shameer

Philips and Monkey pen Eppazhum CD ennu Release aakan aanu Chance... March okke aako..?

----------


## ashik999

*101 Chodyangal* DVD & VCD Out Now

----------


## JANAPRIYANAYAKAN

Innu Viswaroopam & Kadhaveedu release ayittillallo. Nale aano release?

----------


## amintvm

Vishudhan enna release????

----------


## ashik999

*101 CHODYANGAL* DVD Cover

----------


## adarshpp

gravity enna release?.....

----------


## STRANGER

> gravity enna release?.....


Gravity okke theatril thanne kaananam. DVD even Bluray dont think will have the same effect.

----------


## ashik999

> Vishudhan enna release????


Expected as Feb release from API




> gravity enna release?.....



Blu-ray(3D & 2D) /DVD Releasing on Feb last from Sony DADC

----------


## ashik999

*Pandiyanadu* Overseas DVD9[With Eng Sub & DTS Audio] Available from Seyons Entertainment



cover credits to Subu

----------


## ashik999

*VISHWAROOPAM* DVD & VCD Released Today from AP INTERNATIONAL

----------


## ashik999

*KADHA VEEDU* DVD & VCD Released Today from AP INTERNATIONAL

----------


## Youth King

CAMEL SAFARI & FOR SALE releasing soon from Horizon... so AP's next wednesday release etha?

----------


## ashik999

> CAMEL SAFARI & FOR SALE releasing soon from Horizon... so AP's next wednesday release etha?


For Sale API film aanallo!

----------


## 24 Frames

KRRISH 3 Blu-ray releasing on January 29th from EROS International

----------


## ashik999

*R...RAJKUMAR* DVD & VCD Out Today from Eros

----------


## 24 Frames

Must have in your collection

----------


## NANBAN

@ashik999 ;
@realcinemas ;

Dhoom3 Dvd Release when?

----------


## sali

Arkenkilum ariyumo ?....Maattran Movie Blueray release ayo ? Ellenkil athinu valla chance undo  ?.....

----------


## Youth King

N


> For Sale API film aanallo!


But, myindiashopping showing its from Horizon...

----------


## ashik999

> N
> 
> But, myindiashopping showing its from Horizon...


Mistake aayirunnu, corrected. http://www.myindiashopping.com/movie...ng=M&mov=35576

----------


## Youth King

> Mistake aayirunnu, corrected. http://www.myindiashopping.com/movie...ng=M&mov=35576


Ithu next wednesday release aano atho irangiyo....?

----------


## ashik999

> Ithu next wednesday release aano atho irangiyo....?


wednesday release

----------


## Youth King

> wednesday release


Thank you ashik, athupole thanne Pattam Pole mc alle, ap international enna koduthirikunnathu.

----------


## 24 Frames

> Arkenkilum ariyumo ?....Maattran Movie Blueray release ayo ? Ellenkil athinu valla chance undo  ?.....




Maattran is not released in Blu-ray

----------


## ashik999

> Thank you ashik, athupole thanne Pattam Pole mc alle, ap international enna koduthirikunnathu.


hmm. athum mistake aanu...

----------


## ashik999

> @ashik999 ;
> @realcinemas ;
> 
> Dhoom3 Dvd Release when?


expected on feb 1st week

----------


## ashik999

> Arkenkilum ariyumo ?....Maattran Movie Blueray release ayo ? Ellenkil athinu valla chance undo  ?.....


Rights seyonsinu aanennu thonunnu. avarkku aanenkil blu-ray release kaanum

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [25-01-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*January Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
CAMEL SAFARI - Jan 28th release from HORIZON { SCHEDULED DATE }
PATTOM POLE - Jan 28th release from MOVIE CHANNEL { SCHEDULED DATE }
FOR SALE – Jan 28th/29th release from AP INTERNATIONAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
VISHWAROOPAM released from AP INTERNATIONAL
KADHA VEEDU released from AP INTERNATIONAL
101 CHODYANGAL released from SATYAM AUDIOS 
CLEOPATRA released from AP INTERNATIONAL 
NADODIMANNAN released from AP INTERNATIONAL 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*February Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
GEETHAANJALI (MOVIE CHANNEL),WEEPING BOY (SAINA),POTTAS BOMB(HORIZON), D-COMPANY (AP INTERNATIONAL),Ms.LEKHA TAROOR KANUNNATHU(SATYAM), NADAN(EAST COAST),ESCAPE FROM UGANDA(SATYAM),VISHUDHAN(AP INTERNATIONAL),BUNTY CHOR(HORIZON), BICYCLE THEIVES(MOVIE CHANNEL)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*March Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
EZHU SUNDARA RATHRIKAL (EAST COAST),PUNYALAN AGARBATHIS(SATYAM),VEDIPAZHOPADU(SATYAM)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> MIS il undo ithokke ?


Bought them from MIS only

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> some moser baer stocks last 1 year vilkathathu Saina 3 days kond vittu.
> 
> Vaalsalyam - 40 copies sold in below 3 days AND OUT OF STOCK NOW !


Wow.. and I still dint get my copy

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> manichithrathazhu kilukkam oke ivarude alle.....ivayum dvd irakkiyal kollarunne......


They released it earlier at Rs.399/- but not available now

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Yes.. please post them..



Will post today

----------


## realcinemas

> Wow.. and I still dint get my copy


out of stock ane !...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> ithu onnum re-release alla......rights is still with Moser.
> 
> Saina will soon release them all @ 99 Mrp once Moser rights is over.


The price tag is printed as Rs.49/- not a sticker or anything so I thought its a re-release. I am fine paying Rs.99/- for titles like Kilukkam. DO they  have plans to release Kilukkam DVD?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Ethil mayilattam movie saina Dvd anu kaikkunnathu ithu munpu sainayude thanne ayirunno  allayirunnu ennu oru doubt ?.......



Mayilattam is originally Saina, I have the Saina VCD

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Ethil saina emblem undo like left side middle ?.......


Dint get time to check the discs, will do it and update

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> out of stock ane !...


thats what, out of stock ayathukondu, I dint get, when is new stock expected.

@ Rs.49/- 5.1 sound, with slim DVD casing is a great deal

----------


## Madambi

london bridge release aayo
& also salala mob

----------


## Mayavi~007

O.I.P.K. BluRay (mattavan) kitti.. Nalla kidilan quality..

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Bharatham Saina DVD Covers & Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Raavanaprabhu Saina DVD Covers & Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Mukundetta Sumithra Vilikyunnu Saina DVD Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

3 Mohanlal movies screenshots and covers posted. 9 more titles to go, will upload a few daily

----------


## realcinemas

> thats what, out of stock ayathukondu, I dint get, when is new stock expected.
> 
> @ Rs.49/- 5.1 sound, with slim DVD casing is a great deal


Sainyilum illa...

----------


## PunchHaaji

london bridge enna release? bluray option kaanumo? middle east ninnu disc order cheythu nattil delivery kittan pattiya website undo?

----------


## vishnugk88

> O.I.P.K. BluRay (mattavan) kitti.. Nalla kidilan quality..


mattavano????????????

----------


## ALEXI

> mattavano????????????


Bluray rip  :Read:

----------


## vishnugk88

> Bluray rip


 :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## aravind

> Raavanaprabhu Saina DVD Covers & Screenshots


Slipcover.or casing?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Slipcover.or casing?


Slim DVD Casing

----------


## realcinemas

> london bridge enna release? bluray option kaanumo? middle east ninnu disc order cheythu nattil delivery kittan pattiya website undo?


London Bridge on dvd only.

myindiashopping ennoru online website und, athil ethu eastil ninnum naatilekku order cheyaam.  :Wink:

----------


## sali

> Raavanaprabhu Saina DVD Covers & Screenshots


Thanks bhai ....loking good print sound quality engane ?....

----------


## sali

> 3 Mohanlal movies screenshots and covers posted. 9 more titles to go, will upload a few daily


Thanks in advance. .....

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Thanks bhai ....loking good print sound quality engane ?....


Sound quality is good too

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Sainyilum illa...


But is it expected soon?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> London Bridge on dvd only.
> 
> myindiashopping ennoru online website und, athil ethu eastil ninnum naatilekku order cheyaam.


thanks. London Bridge dvd ennannu release?

----------


## Madambi

Salala Mob Release aayille...
Screen shot onnum ille....
Release aayo...???? :Ahupinne:

----------


## ashik999

> Salala Mob Release aayille...
> Screen shot onnum ille....
> Release aayo...????


Salala mob dvd iniyum release aayitilla

----------


## shml

> London Bridge on dvd only.
> 
> myindiashopping ennoru online website und, athil ethu eastil ninnum naatilekku order cheyaam.


myindiashopping enna oru website undu ennarinjathil santhoshikkunnu. hi hee

----------


## sali

athe oru samshayam pandu wellgate enna Video Group erakkiya padangal (eg: baletten,Kalikkalam,Thilakkam etc) moserbare inte rights kazhiyumbol saina erakkiya mathiri DVDs erakkumo ?....a company eppol poottiyennum kelkkunnu anganeyanenkil vere ethenkilum groups athu ettedukkumo ?  ...... :Ahupinne:

----------


## ashik999

Blu-Ray™/DVD/VCD Coming Soon from Aditya Videos

----------


## ashik999

*Coming Soon
*

----------


## 24 Frames

THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG Blu-ray Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Dubai DVD Screenshots (Saina)*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Mayilattam DVD Screenshots (Saina)*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Mazhathullikilukkan DVD Screenshots (Saina)*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Narendran Makan Jayakanthan Vaka DVD Screenshots (Saina)*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Ponmudipuzhayorathu DVD Screenshots (Saina)*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Rakshasarajavu DVD Screenshots (Saina)*

----------


## ashik999

*Yevadu* Indian Blu-Ray releasing on 25th April from aditya 

Blu-Ray Cover



DVD Cover

----------


## realcinemas

Drishyam expected date of release postponed to May 9.

Might get postponed again as it is still registering 50 %  + over on an average basis.

----------


## K K R

Hindi ini recently expected DVD releases ethokke aanu??

----------


## shml

*WEEPING BOY confirmed on tomorrow*

----------


## sali

Salalah mobile date cobfirmed ayo ?.....

----------


## shml

> Salalah mobile date cobfirmed ayo ?.....


Expected on 21st and london bridge on 25th

----------


## ashik999

*Happy Journey* Expected on 30th Apr [As per MIS]

----------


## realcinemas

> myindiashopping enna oru website undu ennarinjathil santhoshikkunnu. hi hee


Ennal pinne enthu nokki nilkuva ? Online keri card angottu swipe cheyu !

----------


## realcinemas

> thanks. London Bridge dvd ennannu release?


expected by 25'th

----------


## realcinemas

> But is it expected soon?


it is out of stock with them and I think it will release only after the rights get over by Moser.

----------


## sali

> Expected on 21st and london bridge on 25th


Eniyum evanmmaru change cheyyumo entho ?..... :Rolleyes:

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*10 different set of VCD combo pack and 2 different set of DVD combo pack releasing on Monday. (14th April)
VCD - ₹80
DVD - ₹99*

*Vishukainettam*

----------


## ashik999

^ Nalla combo pack  :Giveup:  !  avarude old titles ithupole irakkiyirunnel vaangamaayirunnu.

----------


## sali

Kollamallo vishu kaineettam ellavarum ethu oru mathirika akkiyal mathiyayirunnu.....

----------


## ashik999

DVD & VCD Coming Soon...

----------


## ashik999

*KADHAL RAGANGAL* Overseas Songs DVD Available from Lotus

----------


## ashik999

*NIMIRNDHUNIL* Overseas DVD5 Available from Lotus Five Star




Cover Courtesy : Aum Entertainment

----------


## ashik999

*THEGIDI* Overseas DVD5 Available from MSK[ With 5.1DD & Eng Subs ]




Cover Courtesy : Aum Entertainment

----------


## Mattoraal

> *10 different set of VCD combo pack and 2 different set of DVD combo pack releasing on Monday. (14th April)
> VCD - ₹80
> DVD - ₹99*
> 
> *Vishukainettam*


Super Hits Combo-yo? Enkil ithil flops aaya Celluloid-um Dracula 3D-um Shutter-um enthinaa ulppeduthiye?
Some of them (like 72 model, Aattakatha, Yakshi.., Ithu Manthramo ...., etc) are real BBs.

----------


## ashik999

*SHAADI KE SIDE EFFECTS* EROS DVD

----------


## NANBAN

> *THEGIDI* Overseas DVD5 Available from MSK[ With 5.1DD & Eng Subs ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover Courtesy : Aum Entertainment




 @GaniThalapathi

THEGIDI DVD released

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> @GaniThalapathi
> 
> THEGIDI DVD released


*Thnx da .Nanban da.*

----------


## 24 Frames



----------


## ashik999

> @GaniThalapathi
> 
> THEGIDI DVD released


ee film enganeyund nanba ?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> ee film enganeyund nanba ?


*Decent Thriller.. Nalla Reviews undu.*

----------


## NANBAN

> ee film enganeyund nanba ?


reviews ellam postive annu

suspense film annu ennu thonnu

----------


## shml

*SALALA MOBILES released Today from AP INTERNATIONAL*

----------


## ashik999



----------


## ashik999



----------


## ashik999

7th Day Rights API aano?

----------


## anoop raj k

SALALA MOBILE AP INTERNATIONAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## realcinemas

> 7th Day Rights API aano?


Ring Master and 7'th day API

----------


## ashik999

> Ring Master and 7'th day API


appol Blu-Ray kaanilla! :(

----------


## realcinemas

> appol Blu-Ray kaanilla! :(


blu ray releasinu oke undo padam ?

watching it today.

----------


## ashik999

> blu ray releasinu oke undo padam ?
> 
> watching it today.


7th Day kollam ennu kettu. Kanaan pattiyitilla

----------


## NANBAN

> appol Blu-Ray kaanilla! :(


athentha API ayathu kondu BD kannilla ennu parnjathu?

YT full movie upload cheythal mathiyayirnu like Amen

7th Day 90days anno contract?

----------


## ashik999

> athentha API ayathu kondu BD kannilla ennu parnjathu?
> 
> YT full movie upload cheythal mathiyayirnu like Amen
> 
> 7th Day 90days anno contract?



Ee kollathe biggest hit aaya OSO  BD polum announce cheyyatha sthithikku API Ini Blu-ray(Mal) irakkum ennu thonunnilla. Mathramalla,nerathe announce cheytha Arrambam BD iniyum ethiyittilla. Btw BD Release nu munp Amen full movie upload cheythathu avakku pattiya oru mistake aayirunnu.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Ee kollathe biggest hit aaya OSO  BD polum announce cheyyatha sthithikku API Ini Blu-ray(Mal) irakkum ennu thonunnilla. Mathramalla,nerathe announce cheytha Arrambam BD iniyum ethiyittilla. Btw BD Release nu munp Amen full movie upload cheythathu avakku pattiya oru mistake aayirunnu.


API had confirmed on their FB page that the would not be releasing any titles in Malayalam on BD because there is no sale.

They had initially priced their BDs at Rs.999/- and at that time not too many malayalees had a BD Player, so they were not able to breakeven. Then they reduced the price but uploaded Amen on YT and by mistake posted the link of FB, so the sale for Amen dipped depite the price. Then they released Neram BD after one month of release of the VCD/DVD, then how will their BD sell? 

They should release the the BD @ Rs.625/-, the same day they release VCD/DVD, only then it will be breakeven.

----------


## Desicinema

> API had confirmed on their FB page that the would not be releasing any titles in Malayalam on BD because there is no sale.
> 
> They had initially priced their BDs at Rs.999/- and at that time not too many malayalees had a BD Player, so they were not able to breakeven. Then they reduced the price but uploaded Amen on YT and by mistake posted the link of FB, so the sale for Amen dipped depite the price. Then they released Neram BD after one month of release of the VCD/DVD, then how will their BD sell? 
> 
> They should release the the BD @ Rs.625/-, the same day they release VCD/DVD, only then it will be breakeven.


Please post this on their FB page .

----------


## 24 Frames

SAVING MR BANKS Indian Blu-ray out now from Sony DADC

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RIGHT UPDATES*
*LAST UPDATED ON [APRIL WEEK 3]*

_*COMPANIES MIGHT SELL THEIR RIGHTS AGAIN TO SOME OTHERS*_
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. LONDON BRIDGE
2.PAKIDA
3.OHM SHANTHI OSSHANA
4.PRAISE THE LORD
5.RING MASTER
6.7TH DAY
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.MANJAA
2.BHAIYYA -MY BROTHER 
2.BALYAKALA SAKHI
4.GANGSTER
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.ALICE A TRUE STORY
2.PARANGIMALA
3.SOPAANAM
4.PAULY TECHNIC
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.HAPPY JOURNEY
2.DRISHYAM
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.1983
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.BUNTY CHOR
2.RAKTHARAKSHASSU 3D
3.MINI MOLUDE ACHAN
4.ONNUM MINDATHE
5.RASPUTIN
6.SAMRAJYAM II
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. PAPILO BUDDHA*
**************************************************

----------


## aravind

Ellaa fk koottukaarkkum ente snehamniranja vishu aashamsakal.. :)

----------


## realcinemas

> 7th Day kollam ennu kettu. Kanaan pattiyitilla


padam kandu, above average.

I think dvd is good enough.

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Exclusive* : Drishyam dvd release on 28th of may. 

 :cheers:

----------


## realcinemas

> *Exclusive* : Drishyam dvd release on 28th of may.


28'th May ?

Athreyum delay akum ennu thonnunilla.

----------


## ashik999

> *Exclusive* : Drishyam dvd release on 28th of may.


entha source ? Confirm aano !?

----------


## realcinemas

> *MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RIGHT UPDATES*
> *LAST UPDATED ON [APRIL WEEK 3]*
> 
> _*COMPANIES MIGHT SELL THEIR RIGHTS AGAIN TO SOME OTHERS*_
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> *▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> 1. LONDON BRIDGE
> 2.PAKIDA
> 3.OHM SHANTHI OSSHANA
> ...


Horizoninu around 18 films rights und.

----------


## ashik999

> Horizoninu around 18 films rights und.



oh! API ye kadathi vettiyallo!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 28'th May ?
> 
> Athreyum delay akum ennu thonnunilla.


Athreyum delay aakenam.. aakille ?  :Sad:

----------


## realcinemas

> Athreyum delay aakenam.. aakille ?


May 9 anu ippol paranjirikunathu...with Ring Master, 7'th day doing good and more releases on the way....I dont see a comeback.

maximum Theateril odatte......vacation theerunathinu munp irangiyaal mathi.

May 5 kazhinjal, Lal sir sign cheytha Drishyam dvd's which we advertised swaha !

----------


## realcinemas

> oh! API ye kadathi vettiyallo!


ellam kochu padangal anu....Bunty Chor entho issue und, irangum ennu thonnunnilla.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Please post this on their FB page .


I already posted the exact same thing on their FB page when they said that they will not be releasing any more malayalam BDs

----------


## Madambi

new release onnum ille

----------


## shml



----------


## NANBAN

> ellam kochu padangal anu....Bunty Chor entho issue und, irangum ennu thonnunnilla.


Rights issue anno?

----------


## NANBAN

> May 9 anu ippol paranjirikunathu...with Ring Master, 7'th day doing good and more releases on the way....I dont see a comeback.
> 
> maximum Theateril odatte......vacation theerunathinu munp irangiyaal mathi.
> 
> May 5 kazhinjal, Lal sir sign cheytha Drishyam dvd's which we advertised swaha !


 @realcinemas

May 9 Nu RingMaster DVD relase akumo?

----------


## realcinemas

> @realcinemas
> 
> May 9 Nu RingMaster DVD relase akumo?


angeneyum vaayichu edukkam alle....

----------


## realcinemas

> Rights issue anno?


yes, entho issues und...solve ayo ennu ariyilla.

----------


## NANBAN

> angeneyum vaayichu edukkam alle....


yes angne annu eniku feel cheythathu

----------


## ashik999

*YEVADU* Bhavani BD/DVD releasing on Next friday

----------


## ashik999

> yes, entho issues und...solve ayo ennu ariyilla.


solve aayittilla! release aakan chance kuravaanennanu arinjathu

----------


## NANBAN

> solve aayittilla! Release aakan chance kuravaanennanu arinjathu


arum ayatanu issue?

----------


## Desicinema

*Can some one find out Dhoom 3 DVD/ BD releasing same day or not ?

also is gunday releasing along with it or not ?*

----------


## Vamban

London Bridge release aayo

----------


## ashik999

> London Bridge release aayo


no, expected on next week

----------


## ashik999

*Highway* DVD/VCD Releasing on Next Monday from Reliance Home Video & Games

----------


## ashik999

*Dishkiyaoon* DVD/VCD Available from Eros

----------


## ashik999

*Arrambam*Blu-Ray has been cancelled by AP International.However, its DVD Coming Soon... And there is no upcoming Blu-Rays from API

----------


## ashik999

*Dhoom:3* Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Expected on 26th April from #yrf

[Also Releasing on Tamil & Telugu Dubb 5.1 DVDs]

----------


## ashik999

*Yevadu* Bhavani Blu-ray is releasing with FREE Bonus disc containing the making videos of two MEGA block busters - Yevadu & Attarintki Daredi.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Which are the Vishu/Easter Malayalam releases?

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Mannarmathai speaking 2 ennu release cheyyum ???

----------


## 24 Frames

SHAADI KE SIDE EFFECTS DVD Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Which are the Vishu/Easter Malayalam releases?


I dont think are going to be any more releases. All were released early April or late March

----------


## sali

Salalah mobile release ayille .....?.....

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Salalah mobile release ayille .....?.....


  Yes, a few days back

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug (3D) (Free Special Hobbit Diary)
http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00H...duct_refresh_C 

The Hobbit 3D BD Edition comes with 4 Discs.  

Disc 01 - 3D Movie Part 1 
Disc 02 - 3D Movie Part 2 
Disc 03 - 2D Movie 
Disc 04 - Special Features  

Additional Items  

1. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug Diary 
2. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug - 6 Characters Cards  

MRP - Rs.1499/- 
Offer Price Starts on Amazon @ Rs.1130/-  

I got it at a Pre-Order price of Rs.980/-*

----------


## 24 Frames



----------


## Desicinema

*London Bridge Releasing Mon or tue ?*

----------


## LaL Addictz

Drishyam Blu-ray confirmed aano?

----------


## Youth King

Paulytechnic rights aarkkanu?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Drishyam Blu-ray confirmed aano?


  Yes, 100%....

----------


## avd

mahesh babunte Nenokkadine dvd release ayille?

----------


## ashik999

*1983* Confirmed on Blu-ray.

VCD/DVD/Blu-ray releasing expected on May 1st week.















Courtesy : Live Studios

----------


## realstar

Highway (hindi) innu release undoo?

----------


## realcinemas

*7'th day + many more new video rights mikavarum asianet ayirikkum !*

----------


## realcinemas

> Paulytechnic rights aarkkanu?


Satyam annennu thonunnu.

----------


## NANBAN

> *7'th day + many more new video rights mikavarum asianet ayirikkum !*


that Means No DVD/VCD/BD anno?

----------


## realcinemas

> that Means No DVD/VCD/BD anno?


yes, avar anenkil irrakilla.

----------


## NANBAN

> yes, avar anenkil irrakilla.


7th Day API  resale cheytho?

----------


## Desicinema

*Malayalam home video is nearly going to end, it is going to be like tamil films, all rights including DVD rights will be given to channels for a higher price,so channels will block all the dvd releases, so that they can get an exclusive channel release.*

----------


## NANBAN

> *Malayalam home video is nearly going to end, it is going to be like tamil films, all rights including DVD rights will be given to channels for a higher price,so channels will block all the dvd releases, so that they can get an exclusive channel release.*


pakshe Tamil Pole alllalo malayalam, In tamil Lotus .suara dvds are their which are menat for overseas then also we can get that in India for a High price

pinne Asianet annu enkil no problem atleast they will upload it in Youtube , But Surya Annu enkil no raksha

----------


## ashik999

> Paulytechnic rights aarkkanu?


Satyam Audios

----------


## ashik999

> *7'th day + many more new video rights mikavarum asianet ayirikkum !*


Asianet Right edukkunna padangalkku mathraamano ithu ?

----------


## ashik999

> *Malayalam home video is nearly going to end, it is going to be like tamil films, all rights including DVD rights will be given to channels for a higher price,so channels will block all the dvd releases, so that they can get an exclusive channel release.*


T.V Telecast nu shesham DVD irakkikkoode ,Like telugu movies? Avasyakkar vaangikkotte!

----------


## ashik999

> pakshe Tamil Pole alllalo malayalam, In tamil Lotus .suara dvds are their which are menat for overseas then also we can get that in India for a High price
> 
> pinne Asianet annu enkil no problem atleast they will upload it in Youtube , But Surya Annu enkil no raksha



Ippol oru vidham nalla filmsinte okke rights asianet inu aanu

----------


## realcinemas

> Asianet Right edukkunna padangalkku mathraamano ithu ?


Ellavarum thudangum pathukke......

----------


## NANBAN

> T.V Telecast nu shesham DVD irakkikkoode ,Like telugu movies? Avasyakkar vaangikkotte!


pakshe athu surya  annu enkil DVD release cheyille athu sure annu

----------


## NANBAN

> Ellavarum thudangum pathukke......


reals 7th day APi resale cheytho?

----------


## ashik999

> reals 7th day APi resale cheytho?


ippol theateril odunna padam enganeya release cheyyunne !?

----------


## NANBAN

> ippol theateril odunna padam enganeya release cheyyunne !?


RELEASE alle API DVD rights Re SALE CHEYTHO ?APIkku annu a movie rights ennu oru post kandu

----------


## ashik999

> pakshe athu surya  annu enkil DVD release cheyille athu sure annu


But, Sun networkinte thanne Gemini vaangunna films Exclusive premierinu shesham DVD irakkarund

----------


## ashik999

> RELEASE alle API DVD rights Re SALE CHEYTHO ?APIkku annu a movie rights ennu oru post kandu


API fund cheytha film aanennu thonunnu!

----------


## realcinemas

> T.V Telecast nu shesham DVD irakkikkoode ,Like telugu movies? Avasyakkar vaangikkotte!


yes, thats the best way.

Channel anu main source of income...oru 100 days in Channel, after that dvd release is perfect.

----------


## NANBAN

> But, Sun networkinte thanne Gemini vaangunna films Exclusive premierinu shesham DVD irakkarund


But malayalthil TV relase kazhija padam relase cheyan ethenkilum company ready akumo?

ippom thanne rate bhayangra kurvalle ?inni reduce cheythal athu free ayittu kodukendi verille?

pinne ullathu Youtube annu athil ee Surya Upload cheyilla

----------


## NANBAN

> yes, thats the best way.
> 
> Channel anu main source of income...oru 100 days in Channel, after that dvd release is perfect.



100 days kazhiju enthu DVD appozekum HD TV RIP okke release akum

athinekal nallathu Channels Thanne Youtubeil upload cheyunatha like Star Vijay Done For thuppakki (they released in youtube after the first premier that too in the next day)

----------


## ashik999

> 100 days kazhiju enthu DVD appozekum HD TV RIP okke release akum


DVD Rip nu wait cheythirikkunna mahaanmar thanneyalle ee TV Rip um dwnld cheyyu! DVD vaangaan aagrahikkunnavar athu vaanguka thanne cheyyum! TV telecast kazhinju very next day thanne dvd irakkiyaal mathi

----------


## NANBAN

> DVD Rip nu wait cheythirikkunna mahaanmar thanneyalle ee TV Rip um dwnld cheyyu! DVD vaangaan aagrahikkunnavar athu vaanguka thanne cheyyum! TV telecast kazhinju very next day thanne dvd irakkiyaal mathi



Next Day YOUTUBE RELEASE VENAM 

Channel nu xclusive rights annu enkil appom rights conflicts onnum undagilla so You tube release no problem

----------


## NANBAN

> DVD Rip nu wait cheythirikkunna mahaanmar thanneyalle ee TV Rip um dwnld cheyyu! DVD vaangaan aagrahikkunnavar athu vaanguka thanne cheyyum! TV telecast kazhinju very next day thanne dvd irakkiyaal mathi


pakshe @ashik999  Telugu pole companies okke Tv premier kazhiju Dvd release cheyan company(saina,central,Api,sathyam) ready akumo?





> But malayalthil TV relase kazhija padam relase cheyan ethenkilum company ready akumo?
> 
> ippom thanne rate bhayangra kurvalle ?inni reduce cheythal athu free ayittu kodukendi verille?
> 
> pinne ullathu Youtube annu athil ee Surya Upload cheyilla

----------


## ashik999

> pakshe @ashik999  Telugu pole companies okke Tv premier kazhiju Dvd release cheyan company(saina,central,Api,sathyam) ready akumo?


API irakkiyillel pinne aarum irakkum ennu thonunilla !

----------


## NANBAN

> API irakkiyillel pinne aarum irakkum ennu thonunilla !


API onnum irkkaum ennu thonnuilla ippom thanne katta loss alle in malayalam DVD for API

----------


## ashik999

*Reals*,

London Bridge DVD naale Confirm aano?

----------


## NANBAN

@ashik999 
 @realcinemas

7th Day Onwards alle tv+ dvd Rights solded , appom athinu munpe release ayya padagal okke DVD release akumo ? for ex Praise The lord Etc

----------


## ITV

Any chances for SACHEIN bluray???

----------


## realcinemas

> *Reals*,
> 
> London Bridge DVD naale Confirm aano?


wednesday anu release.

----------


## sali

Enthayalum malayalathilum sthiramayi DVD vangikkunna alukal undu avar padam kaanan vendi mathramalla oru collection's mathiri anganeyullavarkku ethu oru thirichadiyanu pinne youtube nekkal clarity enthayalam DVD /Blu-ray kku undakum elle .....?.

----------


## NANBAN

> Enthayalum malayalathilum sthiramayi DVD vangikkunna alukal undu avar padam kaanan vendi mathramalla oru collection's mathiri anganeyullavarkku ethu oru thirichadiyanu pinne youtube nekkal clarity enthayalam DVD /Blu-ray kku undakum elle .....?.


ethra per ella malayalam movies Dvd vangnudu ivde thanne each and every malayalam movie Dvd/bd/vcd buy cheyunathu @rajivnedungadi mathram annu ( i think)
that menas out of 7,142 members

----------


## ITV

> wednesday anu release.


Anna, SACHEIN BLURAY releasenu chance undo?

----------


## realcinemas

> Anna, SACHEIN BLURAY releasenu chance undo?


no idea....

----------


## shml

Great news......

EMPIRE 3 in DVD kal release cheythirikkunnu

rappakal - kavadiyattam - kissan
for the people - avano atho avalo - themmadi velappan
jackpot - kouravar - glamour nagaram
devadoothan - manju poloru penkutti - rareeram
ayyar the great - parassala pachan - chamaram
bus conducter - vairam - december
praja - immmini nalloral - kalabhamazha
niram - chemistry - mayookham
kazhcha - sarkar dada - swapnam kondoru thulabharam

----------


## realcinemas

> Great news......
> 
> EMPIRE 3 in DVD kal release cheythirikkunnu
> 
> rappakal - kavadiyattam - kissan
> for the people - avano atho avalo - themmadi velappan
> jackpot - kouravar - glamour nagaram
> devadoothan - manju poloru penkutti - rareeram
> ayyar the great - parassala pachan - chamaram
> ...


Jackpot, Devadhoothan nalla reethiyil sale akum.

----------


## ashik999

*1983* Pre-order started @MIS Expected date 05.05.2014 



Blu-Ray MRP : 499INR

Buy Online :- http://www.myindiashopping.com/movie...ng=M&mov=37058

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Reals, 1983 BD is Rs.499/-?

----------


## realcinemas

> Reals, 1983 BD is Rs.499/-?


yes, support, advertise.....if quantity work out we can even see blu rays @ 399 soon .

Maximum support cheyuka !

----------


## ashik999

^ btw, Drishyam date confirm aayo?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> yes, support, advertise.....if quantity work out we can even see blu rays @ 399 soon .  Maximum support cheyuka !


  Promotion up on FB Page https://www.facebook.com/MalayalamEntertainmentPortal

----------


## realcinemas

> ^ btw, Drishyam date confirm aayo?


May 9 parayunnu....I doubt !

----------


## shml

> ^ Appol 399 aakumpol order cheyyam


399 aayal 299 aavatte ennu parayathirunnal mathi ente ashikke

----------


## michael

> May 9 parayunnu....I doubt !



may 9thnonnum venda padam 150 complete cheyyatae pinnae ippol B&C nalla collection allae athu kalayenno....

----------


## realcinemas

> may 9thnonnum venda padam 150 complete cheyyatae pinnae ippol B&C nalla collection allae athu kalayenno....


yes, full run kazhinje irangu.

Oru May 25 akum ennu thonnunnu.

----------


## michael

> yes, full run kazhinje irangu.
> 
> Oru May 25 akum ennu thonnunnu.


hmm atha nallathu naatilethiyaal njan ithintae |BD vaangum ente first BD...

----------


## ashik999

> Great news......
> 
> EMPIRE 3 in DVD kal release cheythirikkunnu
> 
> rappakal - kavadiyattam - kissan
> for the people - avano atho avalo - themmadi velappan
> jackpot - kouravar - glamour nagaram
> devadoothan - manju poloru penkutti - rareeram
> ayyar the great - parassala pachan - chamaram
> ...


price ethreya ?

----------


## shml

> price ethreya ?


*mrp : 50/- only*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *mrp : 50/- only*


is it 3 movies on 1 DVD. or 3 separate DVDs?

----------


## ITV

> hmm atha nallathu naatilethiyaal njan ithintae |BD vaangum ente first BD...


Player etha???

----------


## ITV

> *1983* Pre-order started @MIS Expected date 05.05.2014 
> 
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray MRP : 499INR
> 
> Buy Online :- http://www.myindiashopping.com/movie...ng=M&mov=37058


Nalla rate aanallo

----------


## Mayavi~007

Dai reals 1983 bluray ennanu release...? polappan padam anu...

----------


## realcinemas

> is it 3 movies on 1 DVD. or 3 separate DVDs?


3 in 1 dvd anu.

----------


## realcinemas

> Dai reals 1983 bluray ennanu release...? polappan padam anu...


ha, ivide oke undayirunno ?...

----------


## Desicinema

Can some one please update London Bridge innu irangiyo ?

----------


## realcinemas

> Can some one please update London Bridge innu irangiyo ?


yes, released.

----------


## Desicinema

so the next release will be Happy journey and 1983 .

Malayalathil ikkollam releases valre kuravaanallo  as less releases in the cinemas as well.

----------


## ashik999

Out Now !!!

----------


## BangaloreaN

> so the next release will be Happy journey and 1983 .
> 
> Malayalathil ikkollam releases valre kuravaanallo  as less releases in the cinemas as well.


5 masam kondu 55 padam releae aayi theatres-il.

----------


## kannan

Drishyam & Gangster DVD rls ennanu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## anoop raj k

LONDON BRIDGE AP INTERNATIONAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## michael

> Player etha???


online maedichathaanu....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-BDP-S11...item27dc2f1a9c

----------


## ashik999

> so the next release will be Happy journey and 1983 .


Chilappol ethenkilum oru API release um kaanumaayirikkum

----------


## ashik999

*London Bridge* DVD Review Added ...

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...havayya/page74

----------


## LaL Addictz

> online maedichathaanu....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-BDP-S11...item27dc2f1a9c


*player engane?* 

*Coaxial Out 5.1 aano?*

----------


## realcinemas

Mamooty's Oliyambukal nalla movie ano ?

----------


## SUDHI

> Mamooty's Oliyambukal nalla movie ano ?




padam kollaaam..IMO, one time watchinullathu ondu....B Oil flop aaayirunnu....

----------


## shml

> Mamooty's Oliyambukal nalla movie ano ?


nalla movie aanu... HARIHARAN movie... ithu Moser irakkiyittundallo ?

----------


## realcinemas

> padam kollaaam..IMO, one time watchinullathu ondu....B Oil flop aaayirunnu....


Thanks Sudhi.

----------


## realcinemas

> nalla movie aanu... HARIHARAN movie... ithu Moser irakkiyittundallo ?


yes, innu oru 3 in 1 kaanam ennu vachu.

----------


## Nayakan

Empire release cheytha Devadoothan, Niram 3in1 dvd aarenkilum vangiyo? Quality engane undu?

----------


## realcinemas

> Empire release cheytha Devadoothan, Niram 3in1 dvd aarenkilum vangiyo? Quality engane undu?


thatikkotal anu, but good sale for Devadhoothan, Jackpot, Payannur Paramu etc.

----------


## Nayakan

> thatikkotal anu, but good sale for Devadhoothan, Jackpot, Payannur Paramu etc.


So, avarude vcd's dvd aakki convert cheythathayirikkamo? Devadoothan vcdyil thanne kure scenes cut cheythitundu...

----------


## vishnugk88

e jackpotinte cd ipolano irangunne...

----------


## kannan

> Mamooty's Oliyambukal nalla movie ano ?


Hariharan Action genre try cheythatha . . . Flop aayi . . .

Enikkishtamaayilla aa movie . . .   :Beee:  

FDFS kandatha Kollam Aradhanayil

----------


## aravind

* SWAPAANAM*  releasing on 6th May from SATYAM AUDIOS..
* PAKIDA*  releasing on 1st May from AP International..

----------


## realcinemas

> So, avarude vcd's dvd aakki convert cheythathayirikkamo? Devadoothan vcdyil thanne kure scenes cut cheythitundu...


looks like....Devadhoothanile theme music poluru music innu vare malayalathil vannitilla......it's an all time treat to music lovers.

----------


## realcinemas

> Hariharan Action genre try cheythatha . . . Flop aayi . . .
> 
> Enikkishtamaayilla aa movie . . .   
> 
> FDFS kandatha Kollam Aradhanayil


Just finished watching it, chumma one time watch.

----------


## realcinemas

7'th day home videos undenkil it would be Central.....AP ayirikilla !

----------


## ashik999



----------


## sali

May 5th Drishyam Dvd/Blu-ray irakkumo atho veendum oru change undakumo ?....

----------


## Nayakan

> 7'th day home videos undenkil it would be Central.....AP ayirikilla !


Athentha 7th Day dvd release undakan chance ille? Central Drishyathode nirthuvano?

----------


## dipu10

> May 5th Drishyam Dvd/Blu-ray irakkumo atho veendum oru change undakumo ?....


may 5th'o.. dats too early.. isnt it..
padam ippozhum b/c clss centresil nallonam odunundelo.. imo run terminate aayitt oru 2-3 weeks kazhinjittokke erakiyaal mathi..

----------


## ashik999

*London Bridge* DVD cover

----------


## ashik999

> Athentha 7th Day dvd release undakan chance ille? Central Drishyathode nirthuvano?


7th Dayude Video right um Asianet eduthu ennalle paranjathu

----------


## Desicinema

London Bridge DVD Valiya quality kaanunnillallo atho ini ente pc monitorinte kuzhappamaano ?

----------


## ParamasivaM

Oru poll idaan time aayi... nalla interesting topics undenkil pls share..  @ashik999  @rajivnedungadi & others..  :Thnku:

----------


## michael

> *player engane?* 
> 
> *Coaxial Out 5.1 aano?*


njan ithuverae petti pottichittilla....naatil ethiyittae pottikkooo nallathaakanem oru american kaaran nallathaanu ennu parannaapppol maedichathaanu black friday saleinu....

----------


## ashik999

> London Bridge DVD Valiya quality kaanunnillallo atho ini ente pc monitorinte kuzhappamaano ?


Quality athra pora.PQ OIP & Punyalan DVDkalude  aduthethilla

----------


## realcinemas

> may 5th'o.. dats too early.. isnt it..
> padam ippozhum b/c clss centresil nallonam odunundelo.. imo run terminate aayitt oru 2-3 weeks kazhinjittokke erakiyaal mathi..


looks like the makers have given permission for May 9 - May 15 dvd release.

----------


## michael

charles shobharaj padathintae cd available aano.....

----------


## ashik999

> looks like the makers have given permission for May 9 - May 15 dvd release.


May 8 th nu almost ella main centersil ninnum remove cheyyum ennu thonunnu for Mr.fraud!

----------


## ashik999

*Biriyani* Blu-Ray/DVD Coming Soon from Seyons Entertainment

----------


## ashik999

Following Titles Now Available on SRI BALAJI 3 in 1 DVD 

DVD Price : ₹85/-

1.Love Journey / Modati Cinema / Love You Bangaaram 
2.Villa Pizza 2 / Aatma / Raja Vijay Rajendra Bahadur 
3.Prema Khaidi / Adda / Bet
4.Charulata / Arvind 2 / Dronacharya
5.Gambler (Mankatha) / Dopidi (Kuruvi) / Mask (Mugamoodi)

----------


## ashik999

DVD's & VCD's from 8th May

----------


## ashik999

*#Queen* DVD & VCD Out Now from Shemaroo Entertainment Ltd.

DVD @₹299/-
VCD @₹125/-

Blu-Ray Coming Soon...

----------


## ashik999

*Gulaab Gang* DVD & VCD Out Now from Junglee Music

DVD @₹299/-
VCD @₹125/-

----------


## ashik999

*Highway* DVD & VCD Out Now from Reliance Home Video & Games

DVD @₹299/-
VCD @₹125/-

Blu-Ray Coming Soon...

----------


## vishnugk88

@ashik999

Om Santhi Osana release enna  ?

----------


## ashik999

> @ashik999
> 
> Om Santhi Osana release enna  ?


may release aanennu thonunnu,from API

----------


## BangaloreaN

*QUEEN* and *Gulab Gang* released.  :Band: 

Two films which I was waiting for.  :Band:

----------


## Aneesh 369

> *Biriyani* Blu-Ray/DVD Coming Soon from Seyons Entertainment


seyons entertainment and Actor simbu have some similarities . . . they announce the projects and give promos stills.. but no releases... !

----------


## ashik999

> seyons entertainment and Actor simbu have some similarities . . . they announce the projects and give promos stills.. but no releases... !


AP yekkalum better aanu. announce cheytha projects avar ithu vare cancel cheythitilla. Release aakan kurachu wait cheyyanam (Min 1year) :)

----------


## 24 Frames

QUEEN Blu-ray out now from Shemaroo Entertainment

----------


## realcinemas

Andheri or Andheriyil ennanno Sreenivasan movieyude name ?

----------


## kandahassan

> Andheri or Andheriyil ennanno Sreenivasan movieyude name ?


@ andheri - andheriyil  :Yes:

----------


## realcinemas

> @ andheri - andheriyil


enthonna Kandahassa ithu ? Chumma pedipikan !

so @ Andheri - Andheriyil

wiki link undo ithinu ?

----------


## kandahassan

> enthonna Kandahassa ithu ? Chumma pedipikan !
> 
> so @ Andheri - Andheriyil
> 
> wiki link undo ithinu ?


wiki link illa  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> enthonna Kandahassa ithu ? Chumma pedipikan !
> 
> so @ Andheri - Andheriyil
> 
> wiki link undo ithinu ?


English title --> @Andheri
Malayalathil --> Andheriyil.

----------


## realcinemas

> wiki link illa


thanks Kandahaasan.

----------


## realcinemas

> English title --> @Andheri
> Malayalathil --> Andheriyil.


I decided to make it Andheriyil, thats what Horizon said.

----------


## ashik999

> enthonna Kandahassa ithu ? Chumma pedipikan !
> 
> so @ Andheri - Andheriyil
> 
> wiki link undo ithinu ?


Direct link illa. 16th movie

http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lis..._films_of_2014

----------


## ashik999

> QUEEN Blu-ray out now from Shemaroo Entertainment


Blu-ray release aayo? are u sure?

----------


## 24 Frames

> Blu-ray release aayo? are u sure?



Yes ashikbhai

----------


## 24 Frames

SHAADI KE SIDE EFFECTS Blu-ray available now from EROS Entertainment

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Weeping Boy DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Salala Mobiles DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

London Bridge DVD Screenshots

----------


## JJK

yevadu dvd enn rls aakum???

----------


## shml

April/May Home Video Releases
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
@ANDHERI - May 3rd release from HORIZON { SCHEDULED DATE }
PAKIDA – May 3rd release from AP INTERNATIONAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
HAPPY JOURNEY – May 3rd release from CENTRAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
MANJAA - May 3rd release from MC MOVIE CHANNEL [VCD ONLY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
1983 – May 5th release from HARMONY [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
SWAPAANAM- May 8th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2- May 12th release from EAST COAST { SCHEDULED DATE }
DRISHYAM – May 9th/15th release from CENTRAL [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { EXPECTED DATE }

----------


## 24 Frames

THE SECRET LIFE OF WALTER MITTY Indian Blu-ray out now from Excel Home Entertainment

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> THE SECRET LIFE OF WALTER MITTY Indian Blu-ray out now from Excel Home Entertainment


  The Indian Edition does not have a Digital HD copy, just BD and DVD

----------


## 24 Frames

SHAADI KE SIDE EFFECTS Blu-ray Screenshots

----------


## ashik999

*NEDUNCHALAI* Overseas DVD5 Available from MSK

----------


## ashik999

*CUCKOO* Overseas DVD5 Available from LOTUS




Cover Courtesy :Aum ent

----------


## ashik999

*CHANDRA* Overseas DVD5 Available from SUARA



Cover Courtesy :Aum ent

----------


## ashik999

"_MYMOVIEMALL.COM COMPLETES 100 DVD PRE-ORDERS OF DRISHYAM & STILL COUNTING - THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS. KINDLY WAIT THE RELEASE FROM CENTRAL HOME ENTERTAINMENT ON 10TH OF MAY 2014 -_" - Mymoviemall

----------


## vishnugk88

> "_MYMOVIEMALL.COM COMPLETES 100 DVD PRE-ORDERS OF DRISHYAM & STILL COUNTING - THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS. KINDLY WAIT THE RELEASE FROM CENTRAL HOME ENTERTAINMENT ON 10TH OF MAY 2014 -_" - Mymoviemall


realsine okke ithinekkal orupade kitti kanum.........

----------


## realcinemas

> realsine okke ithinekkal orupade kitti kanum.........


pre-order ippam trend ayi, e title maathram vendavark order cheythu vaykamalo......as per customer request innu On Shanthi Oshana Thudangi

too much pressure on pre-orders. Kurachu customers request cheyum, koore peru order cheyum and then gets irritated due to postponements.

Drishyam....So many single and combined orders....to be frank it is a mess ! no idea how we will manage that day !

9'th irangum ennu parayunnu....but I really doubt as b. c centers ippolum collection varunundalo.

----------


## Nayakan

> pre-order ippam trend ayi, e title maathram vendavark order cheythu vaykamalo......as per customer request innu On Shanthi Oshana Thudangi
> 
> too much pressure on pre-orders. Kurachu customers request cheyum, koore peru order cheyum and then gets irritated due to postponements.
> 
> Drishyam....So many single and combined orders....to be frank it is a mess ! no idea how we will manage that day !
> 
> 9'th irangum ennu parayunnu....but I really doubt as b. c centers ippolum collection varunundalo.


Om Shanti Oshana AP International right alle? Athu avar customer request depend cheythu irakkan thayyarakumo?

----------


## Nayakan

> Om Shanti Oshana AP International right alle? Athu avar customer request depend cheythu irakkan thayyarakumo?





> pre-order ippam trend ayi, e title maathram vendavark order cheythu vaykamalo......as per customer request innu On Shanthi Oshana Thudangi
> 
> too much pressure on pre-orders. Kurachu customers request cheyum, koore peru order cheyum and then gets irritated due to postponements.
> 
> Drishyam....So many single and combined orders....to be frank it is a mess ! no idea how we will manage that day !
> 
> 9'th irangum ennu parayunnu....but I really doubt as b. c centers ippolum collection varunundalo.


Oh sorry pre order enne paranjitullallo, njan vicharichu Blu-ray request aakumennu...

----------


## ashik999

> Oh sorry pre order enne paranjitullallo, njan vicharichu Blu-ray request aakumennu...


blu-ray irakkiyirunnel sure aayittum break even aakenda title aanu OSO

----------


## BangaloreaN

DRISHYAM allathe ethenkilum 2013 Malayalam film DVD release date confirmed aayi undo?

----------


## realcinemas

> blu-ray irakkiyirunnel sure aayittum break even aakenda title aanu OSO


oru business proposal work out cheythu ayachitund......AP ayathu avide work out aakan ?

----------


## ashik999

> DRISHYAM allathe ethenkilum 2013 Malayalam film DVD release date confirmed aayi undo?


*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [28-04-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*May Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
HAPPY JOURNEY  May 5th release from CENTRAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
MANJAA - May 5th release from MC MOVIE CHANNEL [VCD ONLY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
1983  May 5th release from HARMONY [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
@ANDHERI - May 6th/7th release from HORIZON { SCHEDULED DATE }
PAKIDA  May 6th/7th release from AP INTERNATIONAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
SWAPAANAM- May 8th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
DRISHYAM  May 9th/15th release from CENTRAL [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { EXPECTED DATE }
MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2- May 12th release from EAST COAST { SCHEDULED DATE }
OM SHANTHI OSSHANA  May 28th from AP INTERNATIONAL { EXPECTED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
LONDON BRIDGE released from AP INTERNATIONAL 
SALALA MOBILES released from AP INTERNATIONAL 
WEEPING BOY released from SAINA 
EZHU SUNDARA RATHRIKAL released from EAST COAST 
PUNYALAN AGARBATTIS released from SATYAM AUDIOS 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Other May Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ALICE A TRUE STORY (SATYAM), PARANGIMALA(SATYAM), BHAIYYA-MY BROTHER(MOVIE CHANNEL),RAKTHA RAKSHASSU 3D(HORIZON), BALYAKALA SAKHI (MOVIE CHANNEL),KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM (SAINA)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*June Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
GANGSTER (MOVIE CHANNEL),PRAISE THE LORD (AP INTERNATIONAL),ONNUM MINDATHE (HORIZON), MASALA REPUBLIC (SATYAM),PAULY TECHNIC (SATYAM)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
Follow Us :  
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
> LAST UPDATED ON [28-04-2014]*
> *ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> *May Home Video Releases*
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> HAPPY JOURNEY  May 5th release from CENTRAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
> MANJAA - May 5th release from MC MOVIE CHANNEL [VCD ONLY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
> 1983  May 5th release from HARMONY [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
> ...


as per the list, no other 2013 film, right?

----------


## ashik999

> as per the list, no other 2013 film, right?


pappilo buddha (Highness) eppo irangum ennariyilla,Bunty chor (horizon) irangumennu thonunilla!

----------


## BangaloreaN

> pappilo buddha (Highness) eppo irangum ennariyilla,Bunty chor (horizon) irangumennu thonunilla!


*Mizhi, Raavu, KQ, Nambbothiri Yuvaavu, Chewing Gum* release aayo?

*Once upon a time, Penangunni* (both Childrens films) any chance?

----------


## ashik999

> *Mizhi, Raavu, KQ, Nambbothiri Yuvaavu, Chewing Gum* release aayo?
> 
> *Once upon a time, Penangunni* (both Childrens films) any chance?


Mizhi released by Highness. bakki onnum release aayitilla

----------


## NANBAN

> *Mizhi, Raavu, KQ, Nambbothiri Yuvaavu, Chewing Gum* release aayo?
> 
> *Once upon a time, Penangunni* (both Childrens films) any chance?


Mizhi 1080P full Movie released in Youtube By Highness

----------


## ashik999



----------


## rajivnedungadi

Dhoom 3 postponed to 21st May. Just got a mail from amazon.in

----------


## shml

> Dhoom 3 postponed to 21st May. Just got a mail from amazon.in


Waiting for the mail from myindiashopping that "Drishyam postponed to jun 30"..... ha ha haaa

----------


## kannan

> 


Ithilulla Remya nambeeshan movie ethaanu  :Ahupinne:

----------


## ashik999

> Dhoom 3 postponed to 21st May. Just got a mail from amazon.in


blu-ray aano? or both dvd & bd ?

----------


## ashik999

> Ithilulla Remya nambeeshan movie ethaanu


Pizza.......

----------


## 24 Frames

> Dhoom 3 postponed to 21st May. Just got a mail from amazon.in



I think Election is the reason

----------


## Desicinema

> Dhoom 3 postponed to 21st May. Just got a mail from amazon.in


Yes it is true, postponed to may 3rd week

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> blu-ray aano? or both dvd & bd ?


  Both BD and DVD

----------


## ashik999

*Maan Karate* Overseas DVD5[With 5.1DD & Eng Subs] Available from Lotus Five Star



Cover Courtesy : Aum Ent

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> 


  The newer movies are not available in india

----------


## dipu10

> *Maan Karate* Overseas DVD5[With 5.1DD & Eng Subs] Available from Lotus Five Star
> 
> 
> 
> Cover Courtesy : Aum Ent


kidduu cover design...!!

----------


## dipu10

mahesh babu'vinte '1: Nenokkadine' dvd release aayittile..??

----------


## ashik999

> kidduu cover design...!!


same as  ACD Cover design

----------


## ALEXI

> same as  ACD Cover design


Drishyam ennathekku kaanum ?

----------


## ashik999

> Drishyam ennathekku kaanum ?


Qn pass to  @realcinemas

----------


## ashik999

*The Wolf of Wall Street* Indian Blu-Ray/DVD Available from Reliance Home Video & Games

----------


## realcinemas

> Qn pass to  @realcinemas


9'th Release cheyaan they have got permission.

Between 9 - 15 enthayalum varum ennannu parayunathu.

Itreyum enquiry vanna vere oru padam illa.......Tamil Nadu, Andhra, North, Gulf, USA, Australia etc...etc.....sure success for Central and we are expecting more orders upon release.

----------


## bigbhai

Bhaiyyaa rls ennnaa...plz cnfrmmm

----------


## realcinemas

> Bhaiyyaa rls ennnaa...plz cnfrmmm


delay avum.

----------


## bigbhai

> delay avum.


Yevadu and 1 ... enna rls..

----------


## ashik999

> Yevadu and 1 ... enna rls..


Yevadu on 10th May (as per amazon.in). 1 tv telecast kazhinju nokkiyaal mathi

----------


## Vigathakumaran

drishyam cover design.. njan venamenkil free ayittu avarkku design cheythu kodakkam ayrunnu.. this one SUCKS!...  :Yuk:  

athum blu rayde cover ..  :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## realcinemas

> drishyam cover design.. njan venamenkil free ayittu avarkku design cheythu kodakkam ayrunnu.. this one SUCKS!...  
> 
> athum blu rayde cover ..


Oru nalla cover undenkil email cheyu at support@myindiashopping.com for marketing purposes as Central has not given permission to release the cover before its release.

----------


## FK Jacky



----------


## ashik999

@FK Jacky kure naalaayi ivide kaanare illalo!

----------


## shml

*MANJA from Movie channel
HAPPY JOURNEY from Central

confirmed for 03 rd May*

----------


## aravind

> *MANJA from Movie channel
> HAPPY JOURNEY from Central
> 
> confirmed for 03 rd May*


Manja full movie 2 days munne youtubil vannallo..

----------


## ashik999

> *MANJA from Movie channel
> HAPPY JOURNEY from Central
> 
> confirmed for 03 rd May*



Manja CD release nu munpe MC full movie yt il ittallo! btw, 1983 BRD 8th nu confirm aano !?

----------


## FK Jacky

> @FK Jacky kure naalaayi ivide kaanare illalo!


Was busy with school.
but... Ivadathe oro postum vaayikkaarundu.... will try to be active :)

----------


## realstar

Whn is Dhoom 3 dvd releasing??

----------


## NANBAN

> Whn is Dhoom 3 dvd releasing??


Dhoom  3 :May 21 




> Dhoom 3 postponed to 21st May. Just got a mail from amazon.in

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## 24 Frames

Mr.FRAUD ACD out now from MUZIK 247

----------


## michael

> 9'th Release cheyaan they have got permission.
> 
> Between 9 - 15 enthayalum varum ennannu parayunathu.
> 
> Itreyum enquiry vanna vere oru padam illa.......Tamil Nadu, Andhra, North, Gulf, USA, Australia etc...etc.....sure success for Central and we are expecting more orders upon release.



BRD record idumo........

----------


## realcinemas

> BRD record idumo........


As of now response is slow...distributors, shopsinu oke oru dhairyam illa eduthu vaykan.

60 + Blu ray ayi orders, over all 200 + pre-orders ayi for central.

Post release more should come.

----------


## michael

> As of now response is slow...distributors, shopsinu oke oru dhairyam illa eduthu vaykan.
> 
> 60 + Blu ray ayi orders, over all 200 + pre-orders ayi for central.
> 
> Post release more should come.


ithuverae BRD DVD and VCD record ethu padathinu aanu ariyaamo......

----------


## realcinemas

> ithuverae BRD DVD and VCD record ethu padathinu aanu ariyaamo......


oru recordum illa blu rayku, Ustadh Hotel 140 + poyi for us.

----------


## realcinemas

Innu mumbaiyil ninnum oru order 10 Drishyam dvd's.....mistake ano ennariyaan vilichappam oru hindi lady she had seen Dhrishyam in theater's and needs 10 dvd's for her friends and relatives.

Central koore cinemayude loss ithil cover up cheyum !

----------


## anoop raj k

HAPPY JOURNEY CENTRAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## FK Jacky



----------


## renjuus

@realcinemas  Keralathil ullavarkk preorder kondu valla advantage undo?/Athe divasam thanne dvds shopil available aayirikkillee :Rolleyes:

----------


## Madambi

"Happy journey" release aayo...???

----------


## aravind

> "Happy journey" release aayo...???


Yes.. released yesterday..

----------


## ashik999

*Rang De Basanti* Steelbook/Blu-Ray/DVD Available from Excel Group

Steelbook Price : ₹1999/-
Blu-Ray Price : ₹999/- 
DVD Price : ₹399/-
Ru-Ba-Ru (documentary ) DVD Price : ₹299/-

----------


## yodha007

Waiting for Drishyam dvd  & BR.........
 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## NANBAN

@ashik999   @realcinemas

Drishyam DVD release date confirm ayyo?

----------


## realcinemas

> @ashik999   @realcinemas
> 
> Drishyam DVD release date confirm ayyo?


as of now 9'th...oru 2 - 3 days extend akaan chance und.

----------


## LaL Addictz

drishyam bluray um same day aano @realcinemas

----------


## realcinemas

> drishyam bluray um same day aano @realcinemas


yes, same day release.

----------


## yodha007

> yes, same day release.


Blue ray first.....
DVD second week.....
VCD third week,,,,,ingane irakkiyaal BR & DVD nalla sale kittille bhai.....
Piracy pedichano companies angane cheyyathe?

----------


## realcinemas

> Blue ray first.....
> DVD second week.....
> VCD third week,,,,,ingane irakkiyaal BR & DVD nalla sale kittille bhai.....
> Piracy pedichano companies angane cheyyathe?


Blu ray irangiyaal mathiyalo high quality vcd, dvd 1 dayil varaan.

----------


## sali

Dhrishyam Dvd normal price ano athu valla change undo ?....

----------


## 24 Frames

THE WOLF OF WALL STREET Blu-ray Screenshots

----------


## 24 Frames

HASEE TOH PHASEE Blu-ray available now from Reliance Home Video & Games

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RIGHT UPDATES*
*LAST UPDATED ON [MAY WEEK 1]*

_*COMPANIES MIGHT SELL THEIR RIGHTS AGAIN TO SOME OTHERS*_
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.PAKIDA
2.OHM SHANTHI OSSHANA
3.PRAISE THE LORD
4.RING MASTER
5.1 BY TWO
6.SAMSARAM ARYOGYATHINU HAANIKARAM
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.BHAIYYA -MY BROTHER 
2.BALYAKALA SAKHI
3.GANGSTER
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.ALICE A TRUE STORY
2.PARANGIMALA
3.SWAPAANAM
4.PAULY TECHNIC
5.MASALA REPUBLIC
6.ULSAAHA COMMITTE
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.DRISHYAM
2.7TH DAY
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.1983
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. @ANDHERI
2.RAKTHARAKSHASSU 3D
3.MINI MOLUDE ACHAN
4.ONNUM MINDATHE
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. PAPILO BUDDHA*
**************************************************

----------


## realcinemas

Om Shanthi release might get preponed.

Theater run oke Kazhinjo ?

----------


## ashik999

*YEVADU* Bhavani DVD5 Sample SS












SS Courtesy : Bhavani DVD

----------


## vishnugk88

> Om Shanthi release might get preponed.
> 
> Theater run oke Kazhinjo ?


ennatheku kanum .

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Blu ray irangiyaal mathiyalo high quality vcd, dvd 1 dayil varaan.


Nee phottiman thannedei.. phottiman thannee. Dresyattine Bluraykkee order kal okke thoore onddodei reals..

----------


## ashik999

> Om Shanthi release might get preponed.
> 
> Theater run oke Kazhinjo ?


ippolum 1-2 centersil NS und ennu thonunnu.




> ennatheku kanum .


 June 9th ennomattanu api fb pagil paranjathu

----------


## vishnugk88

> ippolum 1-2 centersil NS und ennu thonunnu.
> 
> 
> 
>  June 9th ennomattanu api fb pagil paranjathu


mis il ninne ipo order cheithu..avide 19 enna kande

----------


## ashik999

> mis il ninne ipo order cheithu..avide 19 enna kande


Sariyaayirikkum. ee weekode ellayidathum ithu terminate aakum

----------


## vishnugk88

> Sariyaayirikkum. ee weekode ellayidathum ithu terminate aakum


9ne chance undo

----------


## ashik999

DVD & VCD Coming Soon from AP International

----------


## K K R

@realcinemas - 1 by two and gangster DVD release date vallathum fixed aayo.?

----------


## ashik999

*Dhoom 3* Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Coming soon from #yrf {Also on Tamil & Telugu}

Hindi Blu-ray :  ₹699/-
Tamil Blu-Ray:  ₹599/-
Hindi DVD :  ₹399/-
Tamil DVD :  ₹149/-
Telugu DVD :  ₹125/-
Hindi VCD :  ₹125/-
Tamil VCD :  ₹99/-
Telugu VCD :  ₹99/-

----------


## realcinemas

> @realcinemas - 1 by two and gangster DVD release date vallathum fixed aayo.?


Gangster within 50 days varum ennu thonnunnu

One by two late akaan chance illa...as AP doesn't have much movies to release + the movie is flop.

----------


## realcinemas

> 9ne chance undo


order taken for 13'th....13 alenkil 20'th enthayalum kaanum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*RIO-2, LEGO Movie* ennanu DVD release?

----------


## rahulboss

oru doubt... manoram musicinte 'kaathu' engane? vangichal worth aano?

----------


## Desicinema

> *Dhoom 3* Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Coming soon from #yrf {Also on Tamil & Telugu}
> 
> Hindi Blu-ray :  ₹699/-
> Tamil Blu-Ray:  ₹599/-
> Hindi DVD :  ₹399/-
> Tamil DVD :  ₹149/-
> Telugu DVD :  ₹125/-
> Hindi VCD :  ₹125/-
> Tamil VCD :  ₹99/-
> Telugu VCD :  ₹99/-




hi Ashik 


do you know the date ?

----------


## bigbhai

> *YEVADU* Bhavani DVD5 Sample SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bhai...yevadu rls aayoo...wat abt 1..mve..

----------


## ashik999

> *RIO-2, LEGO Movie* ennanu DVD release?


Lego (Sony DADC) :16th June
Rio-2 (Excel) : 8th Jul

----------


## ashik999

> hi Ashik 
> 
> 
> do you know the date ?




no idea. Infibeam & MMM shows 9th may.but,Amazon.in may 21 ennanu.

----------


## ashik999

> Bhai...yevadu rls aayoo...wat abt 1..mve..



No, ee friday release aakum. 1-Nennokkadine yude DVD release 14Reels ippol block cheythirikkukayaanu.Gemini TV premiere nu shesham varumaayirikkum  @ITV

----------


## ashik999

*Bewakoofiyaan* Blu-Ray/DVD Expected on 7th May from YRF

----------


## realcinemas

Bewakoofiyaan, Dhoom 3 and Gunday confirmed for may 7'th

----------


## ashik999

Here is a comment from Sunny on twitter:

_@sunnyaudit: Fans of #Jilla and #Veeram - Want the blu-ray versions? Let #apinternational know!!!_

----------


## ITV

NENOKKADINE enna release?

----------


## realcinemas

*Innu centralinodu samsarichappam owner parayukayanu malayalam cinemayku vallaporum varunna oru Chemmeen anu Dhrishyam.

Previous losses ellam Dhrsihyathillode cover up cheyanam ennu.

Sure shot success !*

----------


## shml

> *Innu centralinodu samsarichappam owner parayukayanu malayalam cinemayku vallaporum varunna oru Chemmeen anu Dhrishyam.
> 
> Previous losses ellam Dhrsihyathillode cover up cheyanam ennu.
> 
> Sure shot success !*




Pakida next week leku postpone cheytho ?

----------


## realcinemas

> Pakida next week leku postpone cheytho ?


Naale parayaam.

----------


## ashik999

@realcinemas *OSO* Still running @6 Theaters 




> *OHM-SHANTHI-OSHAANA -**87 Days** [Released on February 7, 2014]*
> *Run Till: May 4, 2014*
> 
> *No of days: 87* 
> *Total No of Shows –* *13939**[76 Centers + 10 extra theatres]*
> 
> *Summary - No of Shows in each Week**1st Week–**-2111 Shows* *(**66 Centers* */ 74 Theatres)* *||| |303 SH/D*
> *2nd Week–**-1895 Shows* *(**65 Centers* */ 72 Theatres)* *|| 1 + 1 extra theatre removals|271 SH/D*
> *3rd Week–**1473 Shows* *(**54 Centers* */ 61 Theatres)* *|3 Late release| 14 theatre removals|209 SH/D*
> ...

----------


## realcinemas

> @realcinemas *OSO* Still running @6 Theaters


next week poster has come....might get postponed by a week.

----------


## ashik999

*ANNA* Bhavani DVD Cover

----------


## ashik999

*Highway* Reliance HVG Blu-Ray Cover

----------


## satheeshhpd

> *YEVADU* Bhavani DVD5 Sample SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ella scenilum ivanu ore expression aano?  oru different style of 'acting' aanennu thonnunnu :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Coming Soon on VCD and DVD

----------


## ITV

> ella scenilum ivanu ore expression aano?  oru different style of 'acting' aanennu thonnunnu


Hindi padam ZANJEERnte Ella reviewslum melparanja vari common aayirunnu

----------


## NANBAN

> Hindi padam ZANJEERnte Ella reviewslum melparanja vari common aayirunnu


entha acting arinju kooda ennu parnjalum . He is The Son Of Megastar

----------


## firecrown

> ella scenilum ivanu ore expression aano?  oru different style of 'acting' aanennu thonnunnu


photo eduthappol  ellam ore expression aaiyirunnenne ullu  :Laughing: 

vere expression vannappol edutha oru photo itha:

----------


## NANBAN

@realcinemas

ee Tamil pole Teluguilum LOTUS pole DVDs undo? illa enkil athu illatha reason entha? Tamil nekalum Big alle Telugu industry

----------


## hsalihba

reals

kochiyil highway and D3 BD evide kittum? queen BD irangiyo?

----------


## sali

> Bewakoofiyaan, Dhoom 3 and Gunday confirmed for may 7'th


3 release ore divasam yrf angane release cheyyumo ?.....

----------


## satheeshhpd

> photo eduthappol  ellam ore expression aaiyirunnenne ullu 
> 
> vere expression vannappol edutha oru photo itha:


ithilum valya vyathyasam onnum illa. oru easiness mukhathu kanunnilla.. Telugil ayathu kondu Appante peril mathram hero aayi nilkkum.

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## realcinemas

Lal sirinte Autograph on dvd's Swaha ! :Giveup: .......dvd release May 9, Sir flying to USA on 8'th.

----------


## shml

*DRISHYAM confirmed 100% on this friday*

----------


## realcinemas

> reals
> 
> kochiyil highway and D3 BD evide kittum? queen BD irangiyo?


kaanan chance ulla 2 sthalathu vilichu.....not available. 

Oru sthalathu vilichappam, e padathinokke (Suresh Gopi) blu ray irangitundo ennu ?

----------


## realcinemas

> *DRISHYAM confirmed 100% on this friday*


VCD out of stock ayi, next lot 1 - 2 days delay varum ennu kettu.

Good, if it is confirmed.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *DRISHYAM confirmed 100% on this friday*


Bluray also?

----------


## ashik999

@realcinemas *D:3* BD Price 799 ennanallo coveril, siteil 699 aanu

----------


## realcinemas

> @realcinemas *D:3* BD Price 799 ennanallo coveril, siteil 699 aanu


Thanks, vanna emailil price 699 anu.

Reconfirmed, 799 anu.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *DRISHYAM confirmed 100% on this friday*


  Great News!...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> 


  Is this the blu ray original packing?  Also MRP shows 699/- here.    http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00H...duct_refresh_C

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Life, Pakida, @ Andheri, did any of these release today*

----------


## realcinemas

> Is this the blu ray original packing?  Also MRP shows 699/- here.    http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00H...duct_refresh_C


Mail from Yash Raj say's 799


how to take a screenshot on a pc

----------


## realcinemas

> *Life, Pakida, @ Andheri, did any of these release today*


Andheri expected on Thursday.....

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Mail from Yash Raj say's 799   how to take a screenshot on a pc


  I think they planned it at 699/- and not all vendors are updated so it still says 699/- everywhere, including MIS  :Wink:

----------


## ashik999

> Is this the blu ray original packing?  Also MRP shows 699/- here.    http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00H...duct_refresh_C


Yes. Fr4me Packaging instead of std blu-ray casing

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Yes. Fr4me Packaging instead of std blu-ray casing


  oh, the problem with these kind of cases are you wont get a replacement if it gets damaged

----------


## 24 Frames

> *DRISHYAM confirmed 100% on this friday*


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 

A remarkable day in the history of Malayalam Home Video

----------


## Bibin

*Django Unchained -adhava- "തുടലഴിഞ്ഞ ജാങ്കോ" ...*

----------


## aravind

Dtishyam blurayku MIS il ulla pic aano cover aayi use cheydhirikunath??

----------


## realcinemas

> Dtishyam blurayku MIS il ulla pic aano cover aayi use cheydhirikunath??


Cover purathu vidunilla Central....

----------


## aravind

> Cover purathu vidunilla Central....


But ividaaro kandu ennale paranjathu.. mosham cover aaneno matto..

----------


## realcinemas

> But ividaaro kandu ennale paranjathu.. mosham cover aaneno matto..


no idea.....usually they give but this time they said release aakate ennu.

----------


## realcinemas

*drishyam blu ray pre-order into 90's*

----------


## ashik999

*Bewakoofiyaan* Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Out Now from Yash Raj Films Home Ent 

Blu-Ray (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹599/-
DVD (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹299/-
VCD Price : ₹125/-

----------


## ashik999

*Gunday* Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Out Now from Yash Raj Films Home Ent 

Blu-Ray (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹699/-
DVD Price (2 Disc Edition) : ₹299/-
VCD Price (Hindi) : ₹149/-
VCD Price (Bengali) : ₹99/-

----------


## ashik999

Dhoom:3  Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Out Now from Yash Raj Films Home Ent 

Hindi Blu-Ray (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹799/-
Hindi DVD (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹399/-
Hindi VCD (3 VCDs) Price : ₹149/-
Tamil Blu-Ray (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹599/-
Tamil DVD (2 Disc Edition) Price : ₹149/-
Telugu DVD (1 DVD ) Price : ₹125/-
Telugu VCD (3 VCDs) Price : ₹99/-

----------


## ashik999

*Coming Soon...*

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@ashik999 Any updats abouT VMP

----------


## GaniThalapathi

@ashik999 Any updats abouT VMP

----------


## shml

> *drishyam blu ray pre-order into 90's*


naale harthal aayathu karanam ivanmar postpone cheyyumo aavo?

----------


## ashik999

> @ashik999 Any updats abouT VMP


release aayittu 1 month aayillalo!?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> release aayittu 1 month aayillalo!?


 :Vandivittu:

----------


## realcinemas

> naale harthal aayathu karanam ivanmar postpone cheyyumo aavo?


No matter what happens friday allenkil, Saturday release cheyum ennu 1 hr back confirmation from Central.

Vere oru close source informed that it might get postponed to 15'th.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *drishyam blu ray pre-order into 90's*


Cool, hope it reaches Century before release

----------


## NANBAN

> release aayittu 1 month aayillalo!?


Tamil LOTUS DVD veran time ayyile?

----------


## ashik999

> Tamil LOTUS DVD veran time ayyile?


Yes.NSM & VMP Next week varum ennu thonunnu!

----------


## ashik999

*Pakida* Releasing Tomorrow!
*Drishyam* On friday
*@andheri* On sat

----------


## cinemabrantan

> Coming Soon on VCD and DVD


waiting......

----------


## Bibin

*Buy DRISYAM Bluray from Amazon
*
http://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00I...cialmidwayc-21

----------


## 24 Frames

DHOOM 3 Blu-ray Screenshots

----------


## aravind

anybody bought DHOOM3 bluray?? how is the packing? is it better than the normal bluray casing?

----------


## realcinemas

* * * * *99 * * * * *

----------


## rajaips

drishyam dvd or bluray on dis friday ??? friday confirm aano????

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> anybody bought DHOOM3 bluray?? how is the packing? is it better than the normal bluray casing?


  I  pre-ordered it at Amazon during an additional 20% off offer (got it for less than 500). But they still show the date as 21st May, need to check with them the status. If it reaches before that, I would post some images.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> * * * * *99 * * * * *


  Drishyam?????...looks like its already 100

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> drishyam dvd or bluray on dis friday ??? friday confirm aano????


  As of now,  its confirmed

----------


## Desicinema

Pakida innu release aayo ?

----------


## shinus

Anybody knows about the Old Jungle Book which used to telcast in Doordarshan in Malayalam.. Any Ideas about the CD releases

----------


## ashik999

> Pakida innu release aayo ?


Yes,Released....

----------


## realcinemas

99 ' il ang nilkuvanalo........Drishyam... :Yes3:

----------


## ashik999

> 99 ' il ang nilkuvanalo........Drishyam...


Appol Drishyam BD naale Confirm aanu alle!?

----------


## ashik999

@*Reals*,

Siteil kaanunna Saina Combo packs release aayo?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

NSM DVD Rlz Ayo?

----------


## realcinemas

> Appol Drishyam BD naale Confirm aanu alle!?


3 pm parayaam.....oru saturday postponement kaanunnu.

Final stock delayed...athum koodi vanaale naale release cheyaan possible aku.

----------


## realcinemas

> @*Reals*,
> 
> Siteil kaanunna Saina Combo packs release aayo?


yes, released....very attractive packing.

----------


## realcinemas

Drishyam complete's 100 Blu Ray pre-orders

Never expected this feat before release and hope this would be a success for Central.

----------


## aravind

> Drishyam complete's 100 Blu Ray pre-orders
> 
> Never expected this feat before release and hope this would be a success for Central.


enthaayi.. confirmed for tomorrow?

----------


## realcinemas

> enthaayi.. confirmed for tomorrow?


*Yes Drishyam confirmed for tomorrow.*

----------


## renjuus

> *Yes Drishyam confirmed for tomorrow.*


gr8.. :Band:

----------


## Desicinema

> Drishyam complete's 100 Blu Ray pre-orders
> 
> Never expected this feat before release and hope this would be a success for Central.


*If it is confirmed for tomorrow please make sure you despatch for all your customers tomorrow , please dont let us down , as we rely on MYINDIASHOPPING.*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Drishyam complete's 100 Blu Ray pre-orders
> 
> Never expected this feat before release and hope this would be a success for Central.





> *Yes Drishyam confirmed for tomorrow.*


Great! If possible please dispatch tomorrow itself...

----------


## realcinemas

ATHINTE IDAYKU CENTRAL ORU HEART ACHE THANNU.......ONLY 225 BLU RAYS HAS COME, 50 innu send cheyaam baaki on Monday ennu.

Finally they are sending 100 and rest on Monday.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> ATHINTE IDAYKU CENTRAL ORU HEART ACHE THANNU.......ONLY 225 BLU RAYS HAS COME, 50 innu send cheyaam baaki on Monday ennu.
> 
> Finally they are sending 100 and rest on Monday.


Oh, whats their reaction on 100 BD Pre-Order?

How many OIP BD have they sold?

----------


## MVP

> *Yes Drishyam confirmed for tomorrow.*


cover design kando? enganundu?

----------


## DQU

> cover design kando? enganundu?




 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## aravind

> 


ithalla.. ithividuthe aetho member undaakiyathaa..

----------


## realcinemas

The pre-order for Drishyam has ended on our website with

105 Blu Ray's

258 Dvd's &

74 vcd's

Thanks for the wonderful support given by many FK Members in buying & promoting this movie and blu ray.

Hope the blu ray break evens (Still miles away) for the company and more blu ray comes in future.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> The pre-order for Drishyam has ended on our website with  105 Blu Ray's  258 Dvd's &  74 vcd's  Thanks for the wonderful support given by many FK Members in buying & promoting this movie and blu ray.  Hope the blu ray break evens (Still miles away) for the company and more blu ray comes in future.


   Now that its releasing tomorrow, I think 500 total copies of BD would sell out by June 2014 End

----------


## ashik999

*PAKIDA* DVD & VCD Released Today from AP International




Cover Courtesy : MIS

----------


## Desicinema

* DESI CINEMA PROUDLY PRESENTS FOR FK MEMBERS.*

----------


## Madambi

> * DESI CINEMA PROUDLY PRESENTS FOR FK MEMBERS.*


release..... aayoo... :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## vishnugk88

> The pre-order for Drishyam has ended on our website with
> 
> 105 Blu Ray's
> 
> 258 Dvd's &
> 
> 74 vcd's
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful support given by many FK Members in buying & promoting this movie and blu ray.
> ...


Oh vcdyekkal dvd anallo market....

----------


## vishnugk88

Drishyam dvd Release ayo.......

----------


## aravind

> Drishyam dvd Release ayo.......


Released     .

----------


## realcinemas

> Drishyam dvd Release ayo.......


released.....

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> released.....



So would you be dispatching all the 430+ orders for Drishyam today?

----------


## shml

Right update

Nattarangu - Horizon
Thomson villa - Horizon
On the way - Horizon
Garbhasreeman - East coast

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Drishyam BD Cover Photo

----------


## Maakkan

> Drishyam BD Cover Photo


Thanks for the great spirit Rajeev.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Thanks for the great spirit Rajeev.


Welcome! This is from FB. Will post BD SS and covers when I get my copy

----------


## aravind



----------


## rajivnedungadi

^^ BD Cover could have been better

----------


## aravind

> ^^ BD Cover could have been better


I felt this one is good.. simple and nice..

----------


## ashik999

> Right update
> 
> Nattarangu - Horizon
> Thomson villa - Horizon
> On the way - Horizon
> Garbhasreeman - East coast


Law Point Rights Central alle ?

----------


## irshadmhassan

> Law Point Rights Central alle ?


Law Point - API
How Old Are You - Satyam
Rasam - Satyam
Masala Republic - Satyam

----------


## LaL Addictz



----------


## rajivnedungadi

What is the length of the movie on the Drishyam DVD/BD?

----------


## sali

Arenkilum drishyam movie blue ray screen shoot edu.....

----------


## NANBAN

> What is the length of the movie on the Drishyam DVD/BD?


135 MIN according to Speed DVD Cover

----------


## xeon

> 


*price ethra bhai?*

----------


## aravind

> 135 MIN according to Speed DVD Cover


speed dvds coveril elaam 135 mins runtime aanu.. avar aa section edit cheyaarilla..

----------


## renjuus

> speed dvds coveril elaam 135 mins runtime aanu.. avar aa section edit cheyaarilla..


Njaan 135 mnts ennu kettappol onu shock aayi..165 mnts aanallo runtime..thankss...

----------


## aravind

> What is the length of the movie on the Drishyam DVD/BD?


164 minutes

----------


## aravind

> *price ethra bhai?*


dvd - 130/-
bd - 700/-

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> 164 minutes


Then there are no cuts

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Then there are no cuts


Why would there be cuts ?!

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Why would there be cuts ?!


Its a lengthy movie so I thought they might cut a few scenes / shots.

Punyalan Aggarbattis had a few shots / scenes cut in the dvd version of the movie. The theatrical edition had a few more shots or scenes which is not there on the DVD so was just confirming

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Its a lengthy movie so I thought they might cut a few scenes / shots.
> 
> Punyalan Aggarbattis had a few shots / scenes cut in the dvd version of the movie. The theatrical edition had a few more shots or scenes which is not there on the DVD so was just confirming


Pazhassiraja & Christian brothers both had in excess of 3hrs duration.. I don't think there was any cuts in those dvd's !
Btw punyalan didin't even have 2.30hrs duration I think..!

----------


## anoop raj k

DRISHYAM CENTRAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## ashik999

*BD Cover*



Credits to original uploader

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Has @ Andheri also released? As per Horizon, its released today

----------


## shml

> Has @ Andheri also released? As per Horizon, its released today


yes released

----------


## 24 Frames

DRISHYAM DVD DISC

----------


## 24 Frames

DRISHYAM Blu-ray Cover

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

13  തവണ കണ്ടിട്ടും ഒരിക്കല്* കൂടി കാണണമെന്ന് മനസ്സ് കൊതിക്കുന്നു........
ഇതൊരു വിസ്മയചിത്രം തന്നെ.....#drishyam

----------


## aravind



----------


## rajivnedungadi

Screenshots

----------


## michael

sales engenae aanu drishyathintae record idumo.....

----------


## realcinemas

400 + Pre-orders undayirunnu......couldn't even dispatch half of it.

Usually max 5 - 8 hours anu schedule.....Innu 14 hours !

If a small venture like us online gets these many pre- orders......it will be a huge success for Central.

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> 400 + Pre-orders undayirunnu......couldn't even dispatch half of it.
> 
> Usually max 5 - 8 hours anu schedule.....Innu 14 hours !
> 
> If a small venture like us online gets these many pre- orders......it will be a huge success for Central.


Nganum pre order cheithayrnu..along with 1983.. Do I get Drisyam dvd now or do I need to wait till release of 1893?

----------


## CHAKOCHI

> 13  തവണ കണ്ടിട്ടും ഒരിക്കല്* കൂടി കാണണമെന്ന് മനസ്സ് കൊതിക്കുന്നു........
> ഇതൊരു വിസ്മയചിത്രം തന്നെ.....#drishyam


13 thavanayum theatre ninano kande??

----------


## ParamasivaM

Dvd medichu.. lap il play aavunnilla.. works fine with bd player..

----------


## ashik999

Fb yil motham drishyam CD release aakhoshikkukayaanallo,Max support from fans!

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/drishyam

----------


## realcinemas

> Nganum pre order cheithayrnu..along with 1983.. Do I get Drisyam dvd now or do I need to wait till release of 1893?


Order  number onnu PVT message ayakamo ?

----------


## realcinemas

> Dvd medichu.. lap il play aavunnilla.. works fine with bd player..


many complaints are coming like this, computeril play akunnilla....but works fine on dvd player.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> many complaints are coming like this, computeril play akunnilla....but works fine on dvd player.


Copy cheyyandu irikkanakum.. but dvd player illathavar engane play cheyyumennu no idea!

----------


## realcinemas

> Copy cheyyandu irikkanakum.. but dvd player illathavar engane play cheyyumennu no idea!


copy issue onnum alla.....it is not for all dvd's....some do play,

Most complaints were for Nidra, Neela Thamara, Kandahar...cheriya list onnum alla actually.

Some manufacturing problem anu for sure.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> copy issue onnum alla.....it is not for all dvd's....some do play,
> 
> Most complaints were for Nidra, Neela Thamara, Kandahar...cheriya list onnum alla actually.
> 
> Some manufacturing problem anu for sure.


Ente 5-6 dvd's ingane undu..Ithaanu worse. Not just central's.. mikkapozhum lap il aakum njan dvd movies watch cheyyaru, headphone il kelkkaan.. But its frustrating that many of them don't play !

----------


## ashik999

Got my copy! Thanks Reals for quick dispatch!

----------


## sali

Motham drishyamayam anallo .....

----------


## realcinemas

> Got my copy! Thanks Reals for quick dispatch!


Thanks Enjoy !

----------


## realcinemas

> Motham drishyamayam anallo .....


2'nd day of continuous Drishyavismayam packing at MIS....still not over, ithu vare ingane orders oru moviekum vannitilla !

No phone attending, No Emails......Drishyam kaaranam ethra customers miss akum ennu kandariyanam.

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [10-05-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*May Home Video Releases
*▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ONCE UPON A TIME- May 12th release from WIRE FRAME { SCHEDULED DATE }
LIFE - May 13th release from GRAND VIDEO { SCHEDULED DATE }
KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM - May 14th release from SAINA { SCHEDULED DATE }
MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2- May 14th release from EAST COAST { SCHEDULED DATE }
1983 – May 15th release from HARMONY [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
SWAPAANAM- May 16th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
OM SHANTHI OSSHANA – May 20th/21st from AP INTERNATIONAL  { SCHEDULED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
DRISHYAM released from CENTRAL [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] 
@ANDHERI released from HORIZON 
PAKIDA released from AP INTERNATIONAL  
HAPPY JOURNEY released from CENTRAL 
MANJAA released from MC MOVIE CHANNEL 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Other May Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ALICE A TRUE STORY (SATYAM),NATTARANGU(HORIZON), PARANGIMALA(SATYAM), BHAIYYA-MY BROTHER(MC MOVIE CHANNEL),RAKTHA RAKSHASSU 3D(HORIZON), BALYAKALA SAKHI (MC MOVIE CHANNEL),THOMSON VILLA(HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*June Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
GANGSTER (MC MOVIE CHANNEL),PRAISE THE LORD (AP INTERNATIONAL),ONNUM MINDATHE (HORIZON), MASALA REPUBLIC (SATYAM), 1 BY TWO(AP INTERNATIONAL),PAULY TECHNIC (SATYAM)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## realcinemas

*Report from Central Home Videos*

Extra, extra, extra ordinary sales ever in the history of Home Videos. Biggest ever blockbuster in home videos.

DVD are in more demand than vcd's.

Blu Ray continuous repeated orders and nobody will believe what I am going to say *"500 copies is sold out"*

No more blu rays stocks in Central till Thursday.

Nothing to say " Recordukal thirruthi ezhuthiya Dhrishyam ini home videosilum athe vismayam nadathum......1 crore clubil vallathum kerumo ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> [COLOR="#000000"]*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
> LAST UPDATED ON [10-05-2014]*
> 
> ONCE UPON A TIME- May 12th release from *WIRE FRAME* { SCHEDULED DATE }
> LIFE - May 13th release from *GRAND VIDEO* { SCHEDULED DATE }


*WIRE FRAME, GRAND VIDEO*

new players aano?

----------


## THOMSON

> *Report from Central Home Videos*
> 
> Extra, extra, extra ordinary sales ever in the history of Home Videos. Biggest ever blockbuster in home videos.
> 
> DVD are in more demand than vcd's.
> 
> Blu Ray continuous repeated orders and nobody will believe what I am going to say *"500 copies is sold out"*
> 
> No more blu rays stocks in Central till Thursday.
> ...


A Record Breaker by all possible means....... :Giveup:

----------


## ashik999

> *WIRE FRAME, GRAND VIDEO*
> 
> new players aano?


Grand video last month 3G(Mal) DVDirakkiyirunnu. Wireframe Animation companyaanu. Once upon a time avarude animated film aanu

----------


## KRRISH2255

> *Report from Central Home Videos*
> 
> Extra, extra, extra ordinary sales ever in the history of Home Videos. Biggest ever blockbuster in home videos.
> 
> DVD are in more demand than vcd's.
> 
> Blu Ray continuous repeated orders and nobody will believe what I am going to say *"500 copies is sold out"*
> 
> No more blu rays stocks in Central till Thursday.
> ...


Athu Thanne Aayallooo 3.5Lakhs...  :Ho: 

Centralkaar Ethaayalum Koladichu... Drishyam...  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:  :Celebrate005:

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *Report from Central Home Videos*  Extra, extra, extra ordinary sales ever in the history of Home Videos. Biggest ever blockbuster in home videos.  DVD are in more demand than vcd's.  Blu Ray continuous repeated orders and nobody will believe what I am going to say *"500 copies is sold out"*  No more blu rays stocks in Central till Thursday.  Nothing to say " Recordukal thirruthi ezhuthiya Dhrishyam ini home videosilum athe vismayam nadathum......1 crore clubil vallathum kerumo ?


  100% credits to Sam for convincing Central to release Drishyam on BD. I am sure that they will now be confident enough to release more good films on BD.  The Blu ray being sold out was expected. I am pretty sure that even non-malayalees might have bought the DVD/BD  VCD trend is ending. Horizon and Saina VCD offer proves that people are more interested in DVD/BD than VCD.

----------


## realcinemas

> 100% credits to Sam for convincing Central to release Drishyam on BD. I am sure that they will now be confident enough to release more good films on BD.  The Blu ray being sold out was expected. I am pretty sure that even non-malayalees might have bought the DVD/BD  VCD trend is ending. Horizon and Saina VCD offer proves that people are more interested in DVD/BD than VCD.


Had called and requested many times....glad that they took the decision.

Still remember the first time I called they said maximum 200 - 250 will go.

----------


## realcinemas

> Athu Thanne Aayallooo 3.5Lakhs... 
> 
> Centralkaar Ethaayalum Koladichu... Drishyam...


Cd oru 1.5 lakhs + pokumayirikkum and dvd 20, 000 +

Irshad, normally e quantity oke pokarilla hit titles ?

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

:Yes3: 


> Order  number onnu PVT message ayakamo ?


PM ayachitund

----------


## ashik999



----------


## irshadmhassan

> Cd oru 1.5 lakhs + pokumayirikkum and dvd 20, 000 +
> 
> Irshad, normally e quantity oke pokarilla hit titles ?


"Thattam DVD: 30000 & VCD: Above 1.75 lakhs"

----------


## michael

> "Thattam DVD: 30000 & VCD: Above 1.75 lakhs"


appol drishyam dvd 50000pokum pinnae vcd 3 lakhs and 1000bdyum pokum recordukal thiruthi kurichu drishyam...

----------


## realcinemas

> "Thattam DVD: 30000 & VCD: Above 1.75 lakhs"


Drishyam will surely go past this for sure.

----------


## renjuus

Bought Drishyam DVD..It ran smoothly on my pc...Very good quality.... :Thumbup:

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RIGHT UPDATES*
*LAST UPDATED ON [MAY WEEK 2]*

_*COMPANIES MIGHT SELL THEIR RIGHTS AGAIN TO SOME OTHERS*_
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.OHM SHANTHI OSSHANA
2.PRAISE THE LORD
3.RING MASTER
4.1 BY TWO
5.SAMSARAM ARYOGYATHINU HAANIKARAM
6.LAW POINT
7.MOSSAYILE KUTHIRA MEENUKAL
8.GOD’S OWN COUNTRY
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.BHAIYYA -MY BROTHER 
2.BALYAKALA SAKHI
3.GANGSTER
4.THE LAST SUPPER
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.ALICE A TRUE STORY
2.PARANGIMALA
3.SWAPAANAM
4.PAULY TECHNIC
5.MASALA REPUBLIC
6.ULSAAHA COMMITTE
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.7TH DAY
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.1983
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. THOMSON VILLA
2. NATTARANGU
3. ON THE WAY 
4.RAKTHARAKSHASSU 3D
5.MINI MOLUDE ACHAN
6.ONNUM MINDATHE
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. PAPILO BUDDHA*
**************************************************

----------


## KingOfKings

@Jo Johnson 

    @Laleattan 

    @ashik999 

    @Don Mathew 

    @renjuus 

    @KRRISH2255 

    @realcinemas 
 @JabbaR


Doubt about Drishyam


at Time 6.40(approx) min in DVD


Antony permbavoor  oru constablenodu chodikkunu Iyale kandittu oru pavathan annalo , appo AA constable paryunu pavathan, sathyam ethra perkku ariyam , sathyam arinjavar okke njeti irikkuva  


(appol Mohanlal cheythathu ellavarum arinjo?)


at Time 2.40(approx) min in DVD

In Climax Mohanlal Police Stationil entho Sign Cheyunathu kanikkunudalo , appom Mohanlalnu ethrulla Case ippozhum undo atho Asha Sharthnodum Siddiquenodum  Mohanlal sathyam parnjathu kondu avar vendum case kuttipokkiyo




ente doubt some one clarify it

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Edited........

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> @Jo Johnson       @Laleattan       @ashik999       @Don Mathew       @renjuus       @KRRISH2255       @realcinemas   @JabbaR   Doubt about Drishyam   at Time 6.40(approx) min in DVD   Antony permbavoor  oru constablenodu chodikkunu Iyale kandittu oru pavathan annalo , appo AA constable paryunu pavathan, sathyam ethra perkku ariyam , sathyam arinjavar okke njeti irikkuva     (appol Mohanlal cheythathu ellavarum arinjo?)   at Time 2.40(approx) min in DVD  In Climax Mohanlal Police Stationil entho Sign Cheyunathu kanikkunudalo , appom Mohanlalnu ethrulla Case ippozhum undo atho Asha Sharthnodum Siddiquenodum  Mohanlal sathyam parnjathu kondu avar vendum case kuttipokkiyo     ente doubt some one clarify it


  I think that the answer would be....People know the fact but there is no proof against him because the police have not been able to find the dead body. he is signing in the police station as he is still a suspect.

----------


## realcinemas

> @Jo Johnson 
> 
>  @Laleattan 
> 
>  @ashik999 
> 
>  @Don Mathew 
> 
>  @renjuus 
> ...


Movieyude concept athalle......George Kutty caseinte bhaagam anu and the case is going on, but they cant do anything unless they find the body and a satyam will remain with George Kutty forever.....climaxil bharyodu polum George Kutty athu parayunnilla.

----------


## 24 Frames

> @Jo Johnson 
> 
>     @Laleattan 
> 
>     @ashik999 
> 
>     @Don Mathew 
> 
>     @renjuus 
> ...




"Sathyam arinjavar" ennu parayunathu policekare avane chance ullu.Nattukarkku sathyam ariyilla.Avarokke vicharichirikkunnathu Shajoninu Mohanlalinodulla desyam karanam undakkiya case anennannu.Athanu avar Mohanlalinodoppam ninnathu

----------


## 24 Frames

RANG DE BASANTHI Blu-ray Screenshoots

----------


## KingOfKings

thanks to  @rajivnedungadi  @24 Frames  @realcinemas  @National Star  for solving my doubt

----------


## kadathanadan

ohm shanthi oshana &1983 epoya release??
a 1st page onn update cheythal nannayirikum...

----------


## anoop raj k

PAKIDA AP INTERNATIONAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## ashik999

#Drishyam smashing records in Home Video (DVD VCD BluRay) Sales too 

http://breakingmovies.blogspot.in/2014/05/DrishyamHomeVideoSalesCreatesRecord.html

----------


## aravind



----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> Had called and requested many times....glad that they took the decision.
> 
> Still remember the first time I called they said maximum 200 - 250 will go.


Ithu polae BR release cheithal vittu pokuna vere oru film koodi und...

BIG B..

Athnte Full HD printnu vaendi search cheitha orupaad per und, including me.....

----------


## Film Freak

*UAE il Speed Audio aanu Drishyam DVD/VCD erakkiyathu... Blue Ray Hypermarketil (lulu) kandilla...CD okke nalla pole stock cheythittundu...DVD price AED 30. CD: AED 15*

----------


## aravind

> *UAE il Speed Audio aanu Drishyam DVD/VCD erakkiyathu... Blue Ray Hypermarketil (lulu) kandilla...CD okke nalla pole stock cheythittundu...DVD price AED 30. CD: AED 15*


Speed bluray irakiyitilla.. speedaudios sitel poyi order cheythaal avar central bluray ethichu tharum.. around 80 dhs varum..

----------


## ashik999

> 


Ithu official cover aano!? MIS il vere anallo!

----------


## Desicinema

> Ithu official cover aano!? MIS il vere anallo!



good cover

----------


## rajivnedungadi

How are 1983 and OIP BD sales so far, reals?

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Ithu polae BR release cheithal vittu pokuna vere oru film koodi und...
> 
> BIG B..
> 
> Athnte Full HD printnu vaendi search cheitha orupaad per und, including me.....


Mikkavarum.. orennam thangal medikkum atrathanne...

----------


## realcinemas

> How are 1983 and OIP BD sales so far, reals?


Indian pranayakadha was very average...they should have skipped it on blu ray...I think sale is 70 + for us.

1983 - 40 + Pre-orders till now.

*by the by Drishyam blu ray has touched 150 Mark in quantity and is our best seller (Pre-order + just in 2 days of release) in blu ray going past Ustadh Hotel life time sales.*

----------


## realcinemas

> Ithu official cover aano!? MIS il vere anallo!


Harmony ayacha thanna cover ithalla + HE logo illello.

Good work, whoever made it.

----------


## Nayakan

> Harmony ayacha thanna cover ithalla....


1983 nale aano release?

----------


## realcinemas

> 1983 nale aano release?


Thursday anu release.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Indian pranayakadha was very average...they should have skipped it on blu ray...I think sale is 70 + for us.
> 
> 1983 - 40 + Pre-orders till now.
> 
> *by the by Drishyam blu ray has touched 150 Mark in quantity and is our best seller (Pre-order + just in 2 days of release) in blu ray going past Ustadh Hotel life time sales.*


Any idea of the total sale of OIP BD for Central?

----------


## realcinemas

> Any idea of the total sale of OIP BD for Central?


will ask and update soon.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> will ask and update soon.


Sure, just curious to know, thats all...

----------


## raamzcool

> *UAE il Speed Audio aanu Drishyam DVD/VCD erakkiyathu... Blue Ray Hypermarketil (lulu) kandilla...CD okke nalla pole stock cheythittundu...DVD price AED 30. CD: AED 15*


Drishyam central aano atho speed aano quality better...????

----------


## Desicinema

> Drishyam central aano atho speed aano quality better...????


speed DVD was authored in Music zone in cochin and central done in shemaroo

----------


## Film Freak

> Drishyam central aano atho speed aano quality better...????


*Gulfil Central illa speed aanu overseas ennu thonnunnu....Quality aryilla...
*

----------


## Film Freak

> Speed bluray irakiyitilla.. speedaudios sitel poyi order cheythaal avar central bluray ethichu tharum.. around 80 dhs varum..


Thanks... Site il poy nokkattae....

----------


## aravind

> Drishyam central aano atho speed aano quality better...????


Quality central thanne...

----------


## ashik999

*Once Upon a time* (2013) DVD out now from Wireframe Animation

----------


## 24 Frames

> 



Nice cover

----------


## aravind

> Nice cover


Thanks   ..

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Balyakalasakhi expected on 22nd May
Gangster expected on 2nd June

----------


## 24 Frames

300 : RISE OF AN EMPIRE Blu-ray coming soon from Sony DADC

----------


## ashik999

DVD & VCD From 22nd May

----------


## Madambi

1983 release confirm aayo....???

----------


## Film Freak

> Speed bluray irakiyitilla.. speedaudios sitel poyi order cheythaal avar central bluray ethichu tharum.. around 80 dhs varum..


*
Speed audios inu website ille??*

----------


## MHP369

oso ennu rls Aavum?

----------


## urumi

New Malayalam Movie DVD Release Updates

MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [12-05-2014]
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
May/June Home Video Releases
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
LIFE - May 13th/16th release from GRAND VIDEO { SCHEDULED DATE }
KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM - May 15th release from SAINA { SCHEDULED DATE }
MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2- May 15th release from EAST COAST { SCHEDULED DATE }
1983  May 15th release from HARMONY [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] { SCHEDULED DATE }
SWAPAANAM- May 16th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
OM SHANTHI OSSHANA  May 20th/21st release from AP INTERNATIONAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
BALYAKALASAKHI  May 22nd release MC MOVIE CHANNEL { SCHEDULED DATE }
GANGSTER  June 2nd release MC MOVIE CHANNEL { EXPECTED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
Recently Released
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
ONCE UPON A TIME released from WIRE FRAME
DRISHYAM released from CENTRAL [ALSO ON BLU-RAY]
@ANDHERI released from HORIZON
PAKIDA released from AP INTERNATIONAL
HAPPY JOURNEY released from CENTRAL
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
Other May Home Video Releases
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
NATTARANGU(HORIZON), PARANGIMALA(SATYAM), THOMSON VILLA(HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
June Home Video Releases
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
PRAISE THE LORD (AP INTERNATIONAL), RAKTHA RAKSHASSU 3D(HORIZON),ALICE A TRUE STORY (SATYAM),BHAIYYA-MY BROTHER(MC MOVIE CHANNEL),ONNUM MINDATHE (HORIZON), MASALA REPUBLIC (SATYAM), 1 BY TWO(AP INTERNATIONAL)

----------


## realcinemas

free image uploader

----------


## PunchHaaji

BKS blurayil undo?

----------


## ashik999

മലയാള സിനിമയുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിലെ ഒരിക്കലും മായ്ക്കാനാവാത്ത ഒരു എട് തന്നെയാണ് 'ദൃശ്യം'. ഒരു മലയാള സിനിമയ്ക്ക് അപ്രാപ്യം എന്ന് തോന്നിയ പല റെക്കോർഡുകളും ഈ ചിത്രം തകർത്തുവാരി.  കേരളത്തിനകത്തും പുറത്തും പോരാത്തതിന് അബുദാബി, ദുബായ്, അമേരിക്ക തുടങ്ങിയ പുറം രാജ്യങ്ങളിലും 'ദൃശ്യ'ത്തിന്റെ ഹൗസ് ഫുൾ ഷോകൾ അനവധിയായിരുന്നു. ഇവിടത്തെ പോലെ തന്നെ അവിടെയും ടിക്കറ്റ് കിട്ടാതെ മടങ്ങിയവർ കുറവായിരുന്നില്ല. ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറങ്ങി 150 ദിവസം പിന്നിട്ടിട്ടും കേരളത്തിലെ പല തിയേറ്ററുകളിലും ഇപ്പോഴും 'ദൃശ്യം' പ്രദർശനം തുടരുകയാണ്.

ഇതിനടിയിൽ ഇക്കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസമാണ് 'ദൃശ്യ'ത്തിന്റെ വീഡിയോ സീഡികൾ വിപണിയിൽ എത്തിയത്. എന്നാൽ ബോക്സോഫീസിൽ ചരിത്രം സൃഷ്ട്ടിച്ച  ഈ സിനിമ സൃഷ്ട്ടിച്ച സി ഡി വിപണിയിലും പുതിയ റെക്കോർഡുകൾ എഴുതി ചേർക്കുകയാണ്. 'ദൃശ്യ'ത്തിന്റെ വീഡിയോ റൈറ്റ്സ് സ്വന്തമാക്കിയ സെൻട്രൽ ഹോം എന്റർടെയിൻമെന്റിന് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഡി വി ഡി റിലീസിന്റെ അനൗണ്*സ്മെന്റ് മുതൽ പ്രീ ഓർഡറുകൾ അവർ പ്രതീക്ഷിച്ചതിലും അപ്പുറമാണ് ലഭിച്ചത്.

മലയാള സിനിമയെ നശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന ടോറന്റ് ലിങ്കുകളും മറ്റും അരങ്ങു വാഴുന്ന ഈ സമയത്ത് പൊതുവേ ഡി വി ഡി രംഗത്ത് ഒരു തളർച്ചയാണ് അനുഭവപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നത്.  എന്നാൽ 'ദൃശ്യം' ആ ഒരു തളർച്ചയെ മറികടക്കും എന്നാണ് ഞങ്ങളുടെ പ്രതീക്ഷ. അത് വ്യക്തമാക്കുന്ന തരത്തിലുള്ള പ്രീ ഓർഡറുകളും മറ്റുമാണ് നമുക്ക് ഇപ്പോൾ ലഭിക്കുന്നത്. ഈ ഇടക്കാലത്ത് ഒരു സിനിമയുടെ ഡി വി ഡി ഇത്രയധികം വിറ്റു പോകുന്നത് ഇത് ആദ്യമായിട്ടാണ്. ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഇത് വരെയുള്ള റെക്കോർഡ് സെയിലുകളായ മായാമോഹിനി, വെറുതെ ഒരു ഭാര്യ തുടങ്ങിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ റെക്കോർഡ് 'ദൃശ്യം' തകർക്കും എന്നാണ് ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ ഞങ്ങളുടെ വിലയിരുത്തൽ. -  സെൻട്രൽ ഹോം എന്റർടെയിൻമെന്റിന്റെ മാനേജർ രതീഷ്* cinemascoopനോട്* പറഞ്ഞു.

----------


## ashik999

*Dedh Ishqiya* Blu-ray/DVD/VCD release has been announced for May 22nd.

----------


## Youth King

Konthayum Poonoolum DVD release aayittundo?

----------


## ashik999

> Konthayum Poonoolum DVD release aayittundo?


naale ethum...

----------


## ashik999

> BKS blurayil undo?


DVD /VCD Maathram! No BD

----------


## aravind

Ellaayidathum Drishyamayam..!

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## hsalihba

1983 naale aano release? thanks

----------


## ITV

> Konthayum Poonoolum DVD release aayittundo?


Enthothinaadey

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*OIP BD quality was excellent, but Drishyan BD video quality is disappointing. Shemaroo is back to square one. The BD quality looks like an up scaled DVD print*

----------


## realcinemas

> *OIP BD quality was excellent, but Drishyan BD video quality is disappointing. Shemaroo is back to square one. The BD quality looks like an up scaled DVD print*


both are above average, could have been better.

----------


## realcinemas

Last week has been the best ever week of business for us.

Thanks to the over hyped Dhoom 3,Class Rang De Basanti, Class 1983 & Extra ordinary Drishyam.

----------


## irshadmhassan



----------


## ashik999

> *OIP BD quality was excellent, but Drishyan BD video quality is disappointing. Shemaroo is back to square one. The BD quality looks like an up scaled DVD print*


Drishyam Source problem ennanavar parayunnathu




> Check in theatre for real look and comparison. 
> The look of both the movies are different. 
> Both have contrast subject. 
> The both films cant be shoot in same lights. 
> Before making masters I personally saw whole movie. 
> It was checked by Sony DADC India too before replication.
> Drishyam BD is a true look as per the source . 
> No art effects, 
> No DNR
> ORU too was done by us

----------


## Desicinema

> Drishyam Source problem ennanavar parayunnathu


*I dont agree with it, as we watched Drishyam in UK at Cineworld Cinemas in 2K Projection, the quality was excellent and it is  completely different from what i saw in Blu Ray.

But personally i feel  a minor Bluish background in Drishyam Blu Rays  i did not feel a great quality  problem.Like reals said it is average.not agreat product like Mumbai Police or Dhoom 3 blu Ray.

If you want to know the meaning of Blu Ray Please buy Dhoom 3 Blu Ray and feel the quality.*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Drishyam Source problem ennanavar parayunnathu


Its a Shemaroo problem. I have other BDs authored by them and all are of same quality so its not a source issue...that's just a jazz...If you check blu-ray.com, you can find many complaints about Shemaroo BDs

----------


## anoop raj k

KONTHAYUM POONULUM SAINA DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## Maakkan

> Its a Shemaroo problem. I have other BDs authored by them and all are of same quality so its not a source issue...that's just a jazz...If you check blu-ray.com, you can find many complaints about Shemaroo BDs


Nammude keralathil BD author cheyyunna live studios oke ollappo ivanmaarenthina Shemaarane kondu author cheyyikkunne? Shemaarane kaalum cost effective aayittu LS work cheyyum ennanu enikku thonnunnathu. Muttathe mullakku manamillla.

----------


## vishnugk88

Dvd centralinte bakki ellathinekalum super ane

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Drishyam Blu Ray Screenshots*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9668830&type=3


*@ Andheri DVD Screenshots*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9668830&type=3


*Happy Journey DVD Screenshots*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9668830&type=3

----------


## aravind

what was the name of the movie based on Chacko murder case.. can someone help??

----------


## sputnics

NH 47.............ippo Kiran TV -il und................

Vere onnu  koodi und, nagarathil samsara vishayam........Main plot atthallele koodi......

----------


## aravind

> NH 47.............ippo Kiran TV -il und................
> 
> Vere onnu  koodi und, nagarathil samsara vishayam........Main plot atthallele koodi......


Thanks.. ithinte online link vellathum kittaan vazhiyundo..

----------


## aravind

Vcd available aano??

----------


## Mattoraal

> Vcd available aano??


Yes. I bought one four or five years back.

----------


## Mayavi~007

Eathinde enikku manasilayilla ?




> Thanks.. ithinte online link vellathum kittaan vazhiyundo..

----------


## K K R

1983 DVD release aayo?

----------


## Perumthachan

FINALLY! I got my Steelbbok version of 'Rang De Basanti'. 
2 Disc version. 1st is the movie in awesome quality. 2nd is the bonus features (deleted scenes, director's commentary, storyboard)

Defiitely a classic collector's item!

----------


## NANBAN

> Thanks.. ithinte online link vellathum kittaan vazhiyundo..


nagarathil samsara vishayam




http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-ENGLISH-ADDED

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*1983 released...how about mannar mathai 2?*

----------


## ashik999

> *1983 released...how about mannar mathai 2?*


Released today..................

----------


## ashik999

> *1983 released...how about mannar mathai 2?*


Released today..................

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Released today..................





> Released today..................


Ok, Thanks...

----------


## anoop raj k

1983 HARMONY DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## anoop raj k

MMS 2 EAST COAST DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## shml

MA GO BA is Back !

ente MAMASe ee kolachathi njangalodu vendayirinnu. (ma go ba marodum)

----------


## aravind

ONNUM MINDAATHE releasing soon from Horizon.

----------


## ashik999

> MA GO BA is Back !
> 
> ente MAMASe ee kolachathi njangalodu vendayirinnu. (ma go ba marodum)


thala vachu koduthu alle !   :Giveup:

----------


## rajaips

> MA GO BA is Back !
> 
> ente MAMASe ee kolachathi njangalodu vendayirinnu. (ma go ba marodum)


Atraykku nallla abhipraayam aano ???

----------


## 24 Frames

1983 Blu-ray Screenshots

----------


## sali

> Released today..................


yahoo e varshathe my favourite movie ........

----------


## sali

> 


Cover average ayi thonnunu munpu evide aro oru poster ettirunnu athu better ayi thonnunnu.....

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Cover average ayi thonnunu munpu evide aro oru poster ettirunnu athu better ayi thonnunnu.....


  That was fan made...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Got my copy of Dhoom 3 BD today. As requested by some members here, I am posting the images of the packing etc.

First look, the quality of the BD is awesome.































*

----------


## ParamasivaM

Ringmaster AP alle ? Ethra days contract aanu ?

----------


## MVP

> That was fan made...


ningade bluray.com foruthile avatar kidu... ivide chaambikko........

----------


## ParamasivaM

> ningade bluray.com foruthile avatar kidu... ivide chaambikko........


Ingakku 3dtv undayittum blu-ray player ille ? appo 3d engana kaanunne  :Confused:

----------


## MVP

> Ingakku 3dtv undayittum blu-ray player ille ? appo 3d engana kaanunne


pendrive........Panasonic smart vierra.....support all formats including mkv...sbs brrips...... aoc 3d monitor undu works inu vendi,,, :Yes3:  :Vandivittu: 

siggy le right side blonde girl kickass ile kutti aano?

----------


## ParamasivaM

> pendrive........Panasonic smart vierra.....support all formats including mkv...sbs brrips...... aoc 3d monitor undu works inu vendi,,,
> 
> siggy le right side blonde girl kickass ile kutti aano?


Ithreyum okke mudakkamenkil setup vechu oru bd player must aanu.. rips nu okke quality kurayille..1080p aanelum
allaa.. friends tv series cast.

----------


## MVP

> Ithreyum okke mudakkamenkil setup vechu oru bd player must aanu.. rips nu okke quality kurayille..1080p aanelum
> allaa.. friends tv series cast.


tv veettukar vangiyathaanu....tv + hd setop box ellam koode anneram dry aayi.......ini vangunnundu... but ps4 il bluray illaannu kelkkunnu... i dont want to buy a simple bluray player.. iw ill go for a console + bray player combo like ps3.... pinne i download rips @ 10-18gb sizes for sbs.......only selected movies download......

----------


## ParamasivaM

> tv veettukar vangiyathaanu....tv + hd setop box ellam koode anneram dry aayi.......ini vangunnundu... but ps4 il bluray illaannu kelkkunnu... i dont want to buy a simple bluray player.. iw ill go for a console + bray player combo like ps3.... pinne i download rips @ 10-18gb sizes for sbs.......only selected movies download......


Ok...........

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> ningade bluray.com foruthile avatar kidu... ivide chaambikko........


  I put that initially, but removed it later

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Dhoom 3 Blu Ray Screenshots. pretty impressed with the quality

----------


## sali

> *Got my copy of Dhoom 3 BD today. As requested by some members here, I am posting the images of the packing etc.
> 
> First look, the quality of the BD is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the share. .....

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## 24 Frames

THE LEGO MOVIE Indian Blu-ray out now from Sony DADC

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## ashik999

Thanx   @rajivnedungadi Awesome PQ! audio enganeyund? Packing okke kollam, its really worth 799INR

----------


## ashik999

*DAMAAL DUMEEL* Overseas DVD5 Available from Lotus DVD



Cover courtesy : Aum Entertainment

----------


## ashik999

> 


ithinte date iniyum confirm aayillalo!

----------


## ashik999

> 





> 


Balyakalasakhi,PTL & Gangster ellam 1 week gapil ethum ennu thonunnu!

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Thanx   @rajivnedungadi Awesome PQ! audio enganeyund? Packing okke kollam, its really worth 799INR


  I have not heard the audio yet, took the screen shots with speakers off as it was late in the night. I got it in an offer at Rs.460/-, so I can say that its worth that price

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RIGHT UPDATES*
*LAST UPDATED ON [MAY WEEK 3]*

_*COMPANIES MIGHT SELL THEIR RIGHTS AGAIN TO SOME OTHERS*_
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.OHM SHANTHI OSSHANA
2.PRAISE THE LORD
3.RING MASTER
4.1 BY TWO
5.SAMSARAM ARYOGYATHINU HAANIKARAM
6.LAW POINT
7.MOSSAYILE KUTHIRA MEENUKAL
8.GOD’S OWN COUNTRY
9.MEDULLA OBLONGATA
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. BALYAKALA SAKHI
2. GANGSTER
3. BHAIYYA -MY BROTHER
4.THE LAST SUPPER
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.ALICE A TRUE STORY
2.PARANGIMALA
3.SWAPAANAM
4.PAULY TECHNIC
5.MASALA REPUBLIC
6.ULSAAHA COMMITTE
7.HOW OLD ARE YOU
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.7TH DAY
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1.MR.FRAUD
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. THOMSON VILLA
2. NATTARANGU
3. ON THE WAY 
4.RAKTHARAKSHASSU 3D
5.MINI MOLUDE ACHAN
6.ONNUM MINDATHE
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
****
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
****
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
1. PAPILO BUDDHA*
**************************************************

 @shml  @realcinemas additions/mistakes undel parayane!

----------


## shml

GARBHASREEMAN - Eastcoast
BANGALORE DAYS - moviechannel
RASAM - Satyam

----------


## ashik999

^k. Theateril Release aakatha films listil add cheythitilla

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Excellent Reviews for "How Old Are You". Will Satyam release it on BD if its a hit?

----------


## sali

This week ethenkilum release undo ?.....

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Swapanam and chayilyam any idea?

----------


## Mayavi~007

Drisyam BluRay Orginal copy (not Rip) kitti .. Kidilan Quality.. Its worth to Buy.. Tkanks Reals

----------


## realcinemas

> Drisyam BluRay Orginal copy (not Rip) kitti .. Kidilan Quality.. Its worth to Buy.. Tkanks Reals


My india shoppingil ninnano medichathu ?

Order number onnu parayu, Mayaviyude sherikulla peru onnu kaanatte.

----------


## realcinemas

> Swapanam and chayilyam any idea?


Swapanam - in a week or two kaanum.

----------


## realcinemas

> This week ethenkilum release undo ?.....


100 % confirmation ayitilla.....expecting many movies.

----------


## 24 Frames



----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> My india shoppingil ninnano medichathu ?
> 
> Order number onnu parayu, Mayaviyude sherikulla peru onnu kaanatte.


Apo ente sherikulla name kandu kanulo... :On The Quiet2:

----------


## realcinemas

> Apo ente sherikulla name kandu kanulo...


Induchoodane pole ano Mayavi, valiya pulli alle !

----------


## Youth King

> Excellent Reviews for "How Old Are You". Will Satyam release it on BD if its a hit?


Enikkum ishtappettu nalla oru cinema. It's a message to all. Sure shot hit thanne pratheekshikkam... 
superb making by roshan...and also Bobby-Sanjay, Performances of manju, kunchakko all... :salut: 
hit aayal expecting a Blu-ray from Satyam...! This kind of movies need to release on Blu-ray worth for it....

----------


## ParamasivaM

Snapdeal safe buy/trustable aano ? 1st time aanu avidunnu  :Neutral:

----------


## Mayavi~007

> My india shoppingil ninnano medichathu ?
> 
> Order number onnu parayu, Mayaviyude sherikulla peru onnu kaanatte.


Yes My India Shoppingil ninnu thanneyanu medichathe.. Order No. um.  Perum Njan parayoolla.

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Induchoodane pole ano Mayavi, valiya pulli alle !


Umm manasilayi.. Enikke paalil visham thanne kollananaleee... :Phhhh:

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Enikkum ishtappettu nalla oru cinema. It's a message to all. Sure shot hit thanne pratheekshikkam...  superb making by roshan...and also Bobby-Sanjay, Performances of manju, kunchakko all... hit aayal expecting a Blu-ray from Satyam...! This kind of movies need to release on Blu-ray worth for it....


  Tried for tickets today. housefull...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Snapdeal safe buy/trustable aano ? 1st time aanu avidunnu


  I have ordered from there before, its pretty good...

----------


## TWIST

OSO ee week undo

----------


## aravind

1983 bd sales enganeyund?? @reals

----------


## 24 Frames

> Excellent Reviews for "How Old Are You". Will Satyam release it on BD if its a hit?





> Enikkum ishtappettu nalla oru cinema. It's a message to all. Sure shot hit thanne pratheekshikkam... 
> superb making by roshan...and also Bobby-Sanjay, Performances of manju, kunchakko all...
> hit aayal expecting a Blu-ray from Satyam...! This kind of movies need to release on Blu-ray worth for it....




Excellent movie. Deserves a Blu-ray

----------


## realcinemas

> Yes My India Shoppingil ninnu thanneyanu medichathe.. Order No. um.  Perum Njan parayoolla.


njan kandu pidikan nokkatte ? 160 order alle ullu blu rayku !.

----------


## Madambi

Mannarmathai 2 DVD release aayille

----------


## aravind

> Mannarmathai 2 DVD release aayille


Aayi..     ..

----------


## realcinemas

> 1983 bd sales enganeyund?? @reals


after intial sales, annakkam illa.

Just reached 60 numbers, but it's really worth the buy for 499 Rs.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> I have ordered from there before, its pretty good...


How is their after service ?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> How is their after service ?


  I just had to take a refund ones, that transaction was good, their response and replies are fine. No idea about replacements

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Konthayum Poonulum DVD Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

1983 DVD Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Mannar Mathai Speaking 2 DVD Screenshots

----------


## rajivnedungadi

1983 Blu Ray Screenshots

----------


## sali

Waiting for OSO ..........:D

----------


## Aneesh 369

konthayau poonulum , mannara mathaayi .. most of thems quality sucks..... ! have tht border on right of left side ...

----------


## ashik999

*Deewar﻿* Blu-Ray Available from Eagle

----------


## ashik999

Still Best seller @ Amazon.in

----------


## Madambi

Next release Athanu.... :Yes3:

----------


## vishnugk88

OSO inne undo......?

----------


## Madambi

Osana innano release... :Giveup:

----------


## K K R

OSO DVD release aayo??

----------


## shml

*OSO postponed.......   will release on this saturday or next tuesday*

----------


## realcinemas

super hit padam Minimlode Achan also expected on Saturday.

Can somebody send me a dvd cover of it......10 order enkilum varumo ennu nokkatte.

support@myindiashopping.com

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> super hit padam Minimlode Achan also expected on Saturday.
> 
> Can somebody send me a dvd cover of it......10 order enkilum varumo ennu nokkatte.
> 
> support@myindiashopping.com



Athum Blue Ray il aano?  :Phhhh:

----------


## realcinemas

> Athum Blue Ray il aano?


njan 10  thavana enkilum kandu theerkanam ennu vicharichu Krishnanum Radhyum play cheythitund......innu vare complete cheyaan pattiyilla.

----------


## Indhuchoodan007

> njan 10  thavana enkilum kandu theerkanam ennu vicharichu Krishnanum Radhyum play cheythitund......innu vare complete cheyaan pattiyilla.


Nannayi kaanajath.. Filmsnod ula intrst thanne poyene..

----------


## realcinemas

^ ^ ^  ~ ^ ^ ^ 

Blu ray + high quality akumbam nalla entertainment ayirikkum.

----------


## sali

> *OSO postponed.......   will release on this saturday or next tuesday*


Mikkavarum evanmmaru adutha masame erakkullu......:(

----------


## NANBAN

> super hit padam Minimlode Achan also expected on Saturday.
> 
> Can somebody send me a dvd cover of it......10 order enkilum varumo ennu nokkatte.
> 
> support@myindiashopping.com



ethu Companya?

----------


## ashik999

*Ragini MMS 2* Blu-Ray/DVD/VCD Releasing on 5th June from Reliance Home Video & Games

----------


## ashik999

> ethu Companya?



horizon. YT il upload cheyyum!

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [20-05-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*May/June Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
MINI MOLUDE ACHAN - May 24th release from HORIZON { SCHEDULED DATE }
SWAPAANAM- May 24th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
PARANKIMALA - May 24th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
BALYAKALASAKHI – May 24th release MC MOVIE CHANNEL { SCHEDULED DATE }
MANJA/MALAYALINADU/NADABRAHMAM – (3IN1DVD) May 24th release MC MOVIE CHANNEL { SCHEDULED DATE }
OHM SHANTHI OSSHANA – May 24th/27th release from AP INTERNATIONAL { SCHEDULED DATE }
FLAT NO :4B - 27th release from HORIZON { SCHEDULED DATE }
GANGSTER – June 2nd release MC MOVIE CHANNEL { EXPECTED DATE }
PRAISE THE LORD- June 3rd release from AP INTERNATIONAL { EXPECTED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
KONTHAYUM POONOOLUM released from SAINA 
MANNAR MATHAYI SPEAKING 2 released from EAST COAST
1983 released from HARMONY [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] 
LIFE released from GRAND VIDEO 
DRISHYAM released from CENTRAL [ALSO ON BLU-RAY] 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Other June Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
NATTARANGU(HORIZON), ALICE A TRUE STORY (SATYAM),THOMSON VILLA(HORIZON),TOP 55 UNPLUGGED {SONGS BLU-RAY}(MC MOVIE CHANNEL), ONNUM MINDATHE (HORIZON), MASALA REPUBLIC (SATYAM), 1 BY TWO(AP INTERNATIONAL), BHAIYYA-MY BROTHER(MC MOVIE CHANNEL), RAKTHA RAKSHASSU 3D(HORIZON),SAMSARAM ARYOGYATHINU HANIKARAM (MC MOVIE CHANNEL)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*July Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
RING MASTER (AP INTERNATIONAL),7TH DAY (CENTRAL),PAULY TECHNIC(SATYAM),THE LAST SUPPER (MC MOVIE CHANNEL),LAW POINT (AP INTERNATIONAL),ULSAHA COMMITTE(SATYAM),ON THE WAY (HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## NANBAN

> horizon. YT il upload cheyyum!


wow appom nammkku BLU RAY quality yil minimolude achan kanam

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> horizon. YT il upload cheyyum!


They upload most of their movies in full after a week of the home video release. So I will also skip all horizon releases on dvd...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Double post. ..edited

----------


## shml

> *malayalam home video release updates
> last updated on [20-05-2014]*
> *all dates are tentative and subject to change except those marked as confirmed*
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> *may/june home video releases*
> ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
> mini molude achan - may 24th release from horizon { scheduled date }
> gangster – june 2nd release mc movie channel { expected date }
> praise the lord- june 3rd release from ap international { expected date }
> ...


easwara.... Duranthangal ellam onnichu!!!!!......    Katholaname...

----------


## realcinemas

Weekly theatrical releases update cheyunna oru thread undallo, can somebody please give me the link.

----------


## Mayavi~007

> They upload most of their movies in full after a week of the home video release. So I will also skip all horizon releases on dvd...


Please dont skip, athu koodi onnu medikkuu... please......

----------


## BangaloreaN

> super hit padam Minimlode Achan also expected on Saturday.
> 
> Can somebody send me a dvd cover of it......10 order enkilum varumo ennu nokkatte.
> 
> support@myindiashopping.com




Adult films-il list cheythu nokku, chilappol order varum.  :Biggrin:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Weekly theatrical releases update cheyunna oru thread undallo, can somebody please give me the link.


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...gatta-Godzilla

----------


## ashik999

> Weekly theatrical releases update cheyunna oru thread undallo, can somebody please give me the link.


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...gatta-Godzilla

----------


## realcinemas

> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...gatta-Godzilla


Thank you......

----------


## realcinemas

> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...gatta-Godzilla


Thank you.......

----------


## renjuus

OSO blu ray undo??

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Please dont skip, athu koodi onnu medikkuu... please......


  Hoh...adyamayittu oru original disc medichyadinte ahangaram undallo...nammale vittekya...

----------


## realcinemas

> OSO blu ray undo??


only vcd, dvd

----------


## vishnugk88

> only vcd, dvd


E week undo...?

----------


## MVP

> only vcd, dvd


1983 ye kkal demand oso kku kaanille ?? 1983 bluray undayirunnallo ?

----------


## 24 Frames

47 RONIN Indian Blu-ray out now from Reliance Home Video & Games

----------


## 24 Frames

DEDH ISHQIYA Blu-ray out now from Shemaroo Entertainment

----------


## The Hero

Does anyone know where can i pay to watch malayalam movies online?

----------


## NANBAN

> Does anyone know where can i pay to watch malayalam movies online?


Bigflix.com

Free movies annu enkil

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...-ENGLISH-ADDED

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Highway relience dvd vangi innu....Good one....Deleted scenes, making  of the movie and directors cut ellam add cheytittund....

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Highway relience dvd vangi innu....
Good one....
Deleted scenes, making  of the movie and directors cut ellam add cheytittund....

----------


## ashik999

> Highway relience dvd vangi innu....
> Good one....
> Deleted scenes, making  of the movie and directors cut ellam add cheytittund....


reliance almost ella dvdyilum making video include cheyyarund. Film engane?

----------


## BangaloreaN

any update on Papilio Buddha?

uncut overseas version undavum ennu paranjirunnallo, athum enthaayi?

----------


## realcinemas

> any update on Papilio Buddha?
> 
> uncut overseas version undavum ennu paranjirunnallo, athum enthaayi?


subtitling in 5 languages going on...will take 1 - 2 months for release.

----------


## realcinemas

Om Shanti Osana still running in theater's ?

Producer home video release delay akanam ennu request cheythirikunnu !

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Om Shanti Osana still running in theater's ?
> 
> Producer home video release delay akanam ennu request cheythirikunnu !


in 16 UFO theatres,  don't know about QUBE etc.

----------


## realcinemas

> in 16 UFO theatres,  don't know about QUBE etc.


ok, thanks...1 or 2 weeks delay kaanum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Murali Nair* direct cheytha films DVD/VCD available aano?

Marana Simhasanam, Pattiyude Divasam, Arimpaara, Unni ?

 @ashik999, @realcinemas

----------


## realcinemas

> *Murali Nair* direct cheytha films DVD/VCD available aano?
> 
> Marana Simhasanam, Pattiyude Divasam, Arimpaara, Unni ?
> 
>  @ashik999, @realcinemas


onnum available alla.

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> subtitling in 5 languages going on...will take 1 - 2 months for release.


Oridathu Aravindan
Sunday 7 pm Shaji Kailas
Pooram Nedumudi Venu
Irakal ,Kadhakku Pinnil, Lekhayude Maranam oru flash back Ee kanni Koody K G George
ee cinemakal kittumo?

----------


## realcinemas

> Oridathu Aravindan
> Sunday 7 pm Shaji Kailas
> Pooram Nedumudi Venu
> Irakal ,Kadhakku Pinnil, Lekhayude Maranam oru flash back Ee kanni Koody K G George
> ee cinemakal kittumo?


Ithil Sunday 7 pm mathram anu ippol marketil ullathu....it is out of stock with us.

Will ask company if there is a requirement ? Online viewing rights Biscootinu und, might be available online also.

Adult rated padam annennu thonnunnu....sales was really good when it released.

Shaji Kailas movie annennu ippolla sredichathu.

----------


## NANBAN

> Sunday 7 pm Shaji Kailas
> Pooram Nedumudi Venu
> Irakal ,Kadhakku Pinnil, Lekhayude Maranam oru flash back Ee kanni Koody K G George
> ee cinemakal kittumo?


 these movies are available online

check here for links

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...97#post6484397

----------


## realcinemas

Angane Urumiyude DVD record thiruthi Drishyam turns out to the second movie to reach 500 mark at MY INDIA SHOPPING.

dvdyilum, blu rayilum Drishyam thanne munnil at MY INDIA SHOPPING !

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Ithil Sunday 7 pm mathram anu ippol marketil ullathu....it is out of stock with us.
> 
> Will ask company if there is a requirement ? Online viewing rights Biscootinu und, might be available online also.
> 
> Adult rated padam annennu thonnunnu....sales was really good when it released.
> 
> Shaji Kailas movie annennu ippolla sredichathu.


i need a copy....engane ennullathu available akumpol onnum PM cheythal mathy

----------


## realcinemas

> i need a copy....engane ennullathu available akumpol onnum PM cheythal mathy


ok, will arrange.

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> ok, will arrange.


thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> these movies are available online
> 
> check here for links
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...97#post6484397


Thanks ............

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

> reliance almost ella dvdyilum making video include cheyyarund. Film engane?


Enik nannayi ishttapettu.....

----------


## ashik999

*MAIN TERA HERO* Overseas DVD Cover

----------


## ashik999

*Dedh Ishqiya* DVD Cover

----------


## ashik999

*THE LAST SUPPER* DVD / VCD Coming Soon from MC Movie Channel







For more ss Click here

----------


## 24 Frames

OM SHANTHI OSHANA June 2nd ilekku mattiyo?

----------


## shml

> OM SHANTHI OSHANA June 2nd ilekku mattiyo?


*31st May ennanu kannur distributer parayunnathu..... 27th as per MIS........*

----------


## anumod

Sunday 7 PM is strictly an average movie. The takes are good. It got A certificate because of violence

----------


## realcinemas

> *31st May ennanu kannur distributer parayunnathu..... 27th as per MIS........*


Chennaiyil ninnum innu paranjathu Wednesday or Thursday release kaanum ennu.

----------


## ashik999

*BHADRAM* ( Thegidi Telugu Dubb) Overseas Blu-Ray Available from Bhavani DVD, Inc.

----------


## 24 Frames



----------


## realstar

2 states dvd enna release?
listed in mis..

----------


## ashik999

> 2 states dvd enna release?
> listed in mis..


mis il 2 states songs dvd alle!

----------


## ashik999

@Reals,
BKS,parankimala,OSO date confirm aayo?

----------


## blackpixel

Highway movie yude  blu ray erangiyo ?

----------


## ashik999

> Highway movie yude  blu ray erangiyo ?


yes. Released by RHV @799INR

----------


## ashik999

*Drishyam* Blu-Ray @Rs.344.40+free delivery {Limited off when purchase from Pritham Music}

http://www.amazon.in/Drishyam-Mohanlal/dp/B00KBN25FO/

Same off for *Oru Indian Pranayakadha* BD

http://www.amazon.in/Oru-Indian-Pran.../dp/B00KBN2AKO

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Edited.....just added the above info

----------


## shml

> @Reals,
> BKS,parankimala,OSO date confirm aayo?


*BKS, PARANKIMALA. MINIMOLUDE THANTHA....  released today*

----------


## MVP

> *BKS, PARANKIMALA. MINIMOLUDE THANTHA....  released today*


oso date vellom aayo macha?

----------


## K K R

OSO DVD release ennaanu??  :Shout:

----------


## aravind

555 aanallo kaanikunnath..


> *Drishyam* Blu-Ray @Rs.344.40+free delivery {Limited off when purchase from Pritham Music}
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Drishyam-Mohanlal/dp/B00KBN25FO/
> 
> Same off for *Oru Indian Pranayakadha* BD
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Oru-Indian-Pran.../dp/B00KBN2AKO

----------


## ashik999

> 555 aanallo kaanikunnath..


By default seller My movie mall aanu.Buy it from pritam music(avarude list price Rs.574 aanu) additional 40% discount on check out!

----------


## kannan

Gangster DVD rls udane undakumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *Drishyam* Blu-Ray @Rs.344.40+free delivery {Limited off when purchase from Pritham Music}
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Drishyam-Mohanlal/dp/B00KBN25FO/
> 
> Same off for *Oru Indian Pranayakadha* BD
> 
> http://www.amazon.in/Oru-Indian-Pran.../dp/B00KBN2AKO


One of the best offers by Amazon. I think I will wait for these kind of offers to buy malayalam blu rays now. Yashraj titles of MRP399/- would cost only Rs.200/- or so per movie

----------


## ashik999

> One of the best offers by Amazon. I think I will wait for these kind of offers to buy malayalam blu rays now. Yashraj titles of MRP399/- would cost only Rs.200/- or so per movie


yes! D3 BD @Just 327 INR

----------


## TWIST

OSO enthanu irangaathe.........

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 555 aanallo kaanikunnath..


40% off ulla ethoru item aanenkilum just click on 'offers'. ellathhinum by default 3 enkilum undaavum.
seller information details il  ingane oru sambhavam kaanaam. Just click on add to cart on the right side of that particular seller. 
Ashik paranjapole checkout il discount kittum !
chilappol 2-3 ennathil  undayekkaam.. Then you have to decide.!

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Parankimala Movie (Total 2 Hours)*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Balyakalasakhi Movie Clips - 1 Hour 26 minutes*

----------


## Madambi

BKS,parankimala,OSO relase aayo...????

----------


## shml

> BKS,parankimala,OSO relase aayo...????


*BKS, PARANKIMALA released yesterday

OM SHANTHI OSHANA confirmed for tomorrow*

----------


## ashik999

> *Balyakalasakhi Full Movie - 1 Hour 50 minutes 40 seconds....shared on FB by Irshad Bhai (Live Studios)*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz2VTvzZ4OU


ithu legal upload alla!LS il bymistake share cheythataanu

----------


## sali

> *BKS, PARANKIMALA released yesterday
> 
> OM SHANTHI OSHANA confirmed for tomorrow*


YES OSO yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................  . :Band:  :Band:

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> ithu legal upload alla!LS il bymistake share cheythataanu


LOL...how can someone share an illegal video by mistake?

----------


## NANBAN

> ithu legal upload alla!LS il bymistake share cheythataanu


illegal annu ennu sure anno?LSil nium any info?

----------


## ashik999

> illegal annu ennu sure anno?LSil nium any info?


yes. athu aaro dvdrip upload cheythathu aanu! rights surya tv ku aanennu thonunnu

----------


## 24 Frames

> *BKS, PARANKIMALA released yesterday
> 
> OM SHANTHI OSHANA confirmed for tomorrow*



 :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## aravind

> One of the best offers by Amazon. I think I will wait for these kind of offers to buy malayalam blu rays now. Yashraj titles of MRP399/- would cost only Rs.200/- or so per movie


Ordered Rang de Basanti steelbook @ 982/-

Got their order confirmation email yesterday but they haven't charged my card yet.. any idea why this is happening??

----------


## sali

OSO Ennu release ayo ?.............. :Ahupinne:

----------


## shml

> OSO Ennu release ayo ?..............


*YES Released...........*

----------


## shml

*PRAISE THE LORD postponed to JUNE 10...... (JUNE 9 GANGSTER ALSO EXPECTED from MC)...

DOUBLE DHAMAKA (?)*

----------


## sali

> *YES Released...........*


Yes finaly its out  .......:)

----------


## anoop raj k

BALYAKALASAKHI MOVIE CHANNEL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Gangster ennanu ernagunnathu???? atho already erangiyo????

----------


## anoop raj k

RAGINI MMS 2 RELIANCE HOME VIDEO DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## anoop raj k

OSO AP INTERNATIONAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Ordered Rang de Basanti steelbook @ 982/-
> 
> Got their order confirmation email yesterday but they haven't charged my card yet.. any idea why this is happening??


They will charge it ones they dispatch the order.

----------


## Madambi

parangi mala screen shots onnum ille

----------


## 24 Frames

OHM SHANTHI OSHAANA DVD Cover

----------


## ashik999

*OSO* DVD Review Added

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...leases/page185

----------


## ashik999

*ENNAMO NADAKKUDHU* Overseas DVD5 Available from Lotus Five Star

----------


## ashik999

*NAAN SIGAPPU MANITHAN* Overseas DVD5 Available from Lotus Five Star

----------


## 24 Frames

Sachin Tendulkar gifted with 1983 Blu-ray

----------


## Jason

OSO quality not impressive..

----------


## ashik999

> OSO quality not impressive..


yes. but,better than api's London Bridge.

----------


## hsalihba

> Sachin Tendulkar gifted with 1983 Blu-ray


gift kodukkunnathu aaraa?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *OSO* DVD Review Added http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...leases/page185


  Wrong link, this will bring back to this page

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> gift kodukkunnathu aaraa?


  Producer of 1983

----------


## 24 Frames

> gift kodukkunnathu aaraa?





> Producer of 1983


His name is Shamsudheen T R ; Producer of 1983

----------


## ashik999

> Wrong link, this will bring back to this page


http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...6%8COSO/page75

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Looks like Bangalore days would be the blockbuster of 2014...tickets for most of the theatres for today and tomorrow are full and only few seats left for Sunday...oru Blu ray chance kanunnunda

----------


## sali

> Looks like Bangalore days would be the blockbuster of 2014...tickets for most of the theatres for today and tomorrow are full and only few seats left for Sunday...oru Blu ray chance kanunnunda


Enikkum thonnunnu ellayidathu nalla report anu kittunne  .....

----------


## ashik999

> Looks like Bangalore days would be the blockbuster of 2014...tickets for most of the theatres for today and tomorrow are full and only few seats left for Sunday...oru Blu ray chance kanunnunda


hmm. Angane avasanam Movie Channelinu aaswasikkan oru vakayaayi.

----------


## realcinemas

> Looks like Bangalore days would be the blockbuster of 2014...tickets for most of the theatres for today and tomorrow are full and only few seats left for Sunday...oru Blu ray chance kanunnunda


101 % confirmed and it will come within 70 days as TV premier is there for Onam.

55 chart buster songs blu ray oke malayalathil work out akumo ?

----------


## ashik999

> 101 % confirmed and it will come within 70 days as TV premier is there for Onam.
> 
> 55 chart buster songs blu ray oke malayalathil work out akumo ?


athu click  aakumo ennu doubt aanu ! songs blu-ray ku pothuve market kuravalle ?

----------


## NANBAN

> 101 % confirmed and it will come within 70 days as TV premier is there for Onam.
> 
> 55 chart buster songs blu ray oke malayalathil work out akumo ?


 @realcinemas  appom Banglore Days  inte DVD/bd release akiille?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> 101 % confirmed and it will come within 70 days as TV premier is there for Onam.
> 
> 55 chart buster songs blu ray oke malayalathil work out akumo ?


Cool, so by August the BD will release? @Irshad, please try to add special features like making etc.

Songs BD @ Rs.599/-, doubtful

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> @realcinemas  appom Banglore Days  inte DVD/bd release akiille?


Yes, DVD would release in 70 days or close to that date because the rights are with Movie Channel

----------


## irshadmhassan

Bangalore days coming soon on Blu-ray with 7.1 sound!!!

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Bangalore days coming soon on Blu-ray with 7.1 sound!!!


Wow!!!!!…...

----------


## LaL Addictz

mr fraud,  how old r u .. ithinte blurays varan chance undo?

----------


## renjuus

> Bangalore days coming soon on Blu-ray with 7.1 sound!!!


Gr8 news...

----------


## Desicinema

> Bangalore days coming soon on Blu-ray with 7.1 sound!!!


wow so what about poeple who only got 5.1 st up , where we going to go for that extra 2 speakers ?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Bangalore days coming soon on Blu-ray with 7.1 sound!!!


Good...........

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> wow so what about poeple who only got 5.1 st up , where we going to go for that extra 2 speakers ?


What do you do when you play a 2.1 audio DVD on your 5.1, remove the three speakers?

----------


## Desicinema

> What do you do when you play a 2.1 audio DVD on your 5.1, remove the three speakers?


i never play 2.1 i only play 5.1 in my home theater all dvds and blu rays ?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> i never play 2.1 i only play 5.1 in my home theater all dvds and blu rays ?


Cool, I will suggest to MC, to give two free speakers with the 7.1 BD  :Smile:

----------


## Mayavi~007

I have 7.1 home theater system but no use for indian movies, only english movies coming with 7.1.. I don't know why indian movies not making with 7.1, Is any reason ?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> I have 7.1 home theater system but no use for indian movies, only english movies coming with 7.1.. I don't know why indian movies not making with 7.1, Is any reason ?


Wow, you bought 7.1 system to watch rips?

----------


## ashik999

> I have 7.1 home theater system but no use for indian movies, only english movies coming with 7.1.. I don't know why indian movies not making with 7.1, Is any reason ?


Ek tha tiger,Thalaivaa & Jai Ho BDs 7.1 aanu

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Ek tha tiger,Thalaivaa & Jai Ho BDs 7.1 aanu


 Njaan jurassic park 3d 7.1 il kandittundu in 7.1 setup.. actually 2 speakers kooduthal ullathukondu valiya difference onnum undavillaa..

----------


## Jason

> i never play 2.1 i only play 5.1 in my home theater all dvds and blu rays ?


playing 7.1 on a sound system with 5 speakers should not cause a problem right?

----------


## Desicinema

> playing 7.1 on a sound system with 5 speakers should not cause a problem right?


dont worry you wont feel the difference.

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Wow, you bought 7.1 system to watch rips?


Yes, I bought this 2009, there after not much difference in the technology, I think now 11.1.. but who wants.. speaker vekkan stalam vende..

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*If no other Blu Ray releases before Bangalore Days, then it would be the 25th Malayalam Film Blu Ray. Here is the list of the Malayalam BDs released till date

List compiled by @ashik999

1.Kerala varma pazhassi rajah (2009)- Moserbaer
2.2 Harihar nagar (2009)- Moserbaer
3.Pokkiriraja (2010)- Central
4.Pranchiyettan & the saint (2010)- AP International
5.Kaaryasthan (2010)- AP International
6.Marykkundoru kunjaadu (2010)- AP International
7.Christian brothers (2011) -AP International
8.Diamond necklace (2012) -Satyam Audios
9.Ordinary (2012)- Movie Channel
10.Usthad hotel (2012)- Movie Channel
11.Run Babby Run (2012)-AP International
12.Eecha (2012) -AP International
13.Romans (2013)-Satyam Audios
14.Celluloid (2013)-Horizon Videos
15.Amen (2013)- AP International
16.Immanuel (2013) - Movie Channel
17.Neram (2013) - AP International
18.Dracula 2012 3D (2013)-Horizon
19.Mumbai Police(2013)-MIS &LS Home Entertainment
20.Ivan Megharoopan(2012)-Highness
21.ABCD:American Born Confused Desi (2013)- MIS & LS Home Entertainment
22.Oru Indian Pranayakadha (2013) - Central
23.Drishyam (2013) -Central
24.1983 (2014) -Harmony*
*25. Bangalore Days*

----------


## Mayavi~007

> *If no other Blu Ray releases before Bangalore Days, then it would be the 25th Malayalam Film Blu Ray. Here is the list of the Malayalam BDs released till date
> 
> List compiled by @ashik999
> 
> 1.Kerala varma pazhassi rajah (2009)- Moserbaer
> 2.2 Harihar nagar (2009)- Moserbaer
> 3.Pokkiriraja (2010)- Central
> 4.Pranchiyettan & the saint (2010)- AP International
> 5.Kaaryasthan (2010)- AP International
> ...


18.Dracula 2012 3D (2013)-Horizon
20.Ivan Megharoopan(2012)-Highness

Eee randu movies um enikku kittiyilla..

----------


## Mayavi~007

Njan Ivide Oru satyam parayatte...

Eakadesham randu varshathinu sheshamanu njan oru malayalam movie muzhuvanayum kanunnathe.. athe innalle.. Film : Ohmm Santhi Ooshana... Aaa padam kandathinu shesham njan chinthikkuvayirunnuuu ithanallooo innathe movies inde avastha ennee.. enthegilum oru kathayundo aa padathil.. tell me.. Njan ithuvare Drisyam polum kandittilla.. Everybody can trust me.. Because its a fact..

----------


## vishnugk88

> Njan Ivide Oru satyam parayatte...
> 
> Eakadesham randu varshathinu sheshamanu njan oru malayalam movie muzhuvanayum kanunnathe.. athe innalle.. Film : Ohmm Santhi Ooshana... Aaa padam kandathinu shesham njan chinthikkuvayirunnuuu ithanallooo innathe movies inde avastha ennee.. enthegilum oru kathayundo aa padathil.. tell me.. Njan ithuvare Drisyam polum kandittilla.. Everybody can trust me.. Because its a fact..


Ee sathyam parayan vere oru thread unde....
http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...n-Movies-Only)

----------


## irshadmhassan

> *If no other Blu Ray releases before Bangalore Days, then it would be the 25th Malayalam Film Blu Ray. Here is the list of the Malayalam BDs released till date
> 
> List compiled by @ashik999
> 
> 1.Kerala varma pazhassi rajah (2009)- Moserbaer
> 2.2 Harihar nagar (2009)- Moserbaer
> 3.Pokkiriraja (2010)- Central
> 4.Pranchiyettan & the saint (2010)- AP International
> 5.Kaaryasthan (2010)- AP International
> ...


25. Top 55 unplugged(55 superhit songs on Blu-ray)
26. Bangalore days (7.1)

----------


## dupe

> Cool, I will suggest to MC, to give two free speakers with the 7.1 BD





> Wow, you bought 7.1 system to watch rips?


 :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: 




> Yes, I bought this 2009, there after not much difference in the technology, I think now 11.1.. but who wants.. speaker vekkan stalam vende..


 :OMG Sign:

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM ***Bluray*** Releases till date
_______________________________________
1.Kerala varma pazhassi rajah (2009)- Moserbaer
2.2 Harihar nagar (2009)- Moserbaer
3.Pokkiriraja (2010)- Central
4.Kaaryasthan (2010)- AP International
5.Marykkundoru kunjaadu (2010)- AP International
6.Pranchiyettan & the saint (2010)- AP International
7.Christian brothers (2011) -AP International
8.Diamond necklace (2012) -Satyam Audios
9.Ordinary (2012)- Movie Channel
10.Usthad hotel (2012)- Movie Channel
11.Run Babby Run (2012)-AP International
12.Eecha (2012) -AP International
13.Romans (2013)-Satyam Audios
14.Celluloid (2013)-Horizon Videos
15.Amen (2013)- AP International
16.Immanuel (2013) - Movie Channel
17.Neram (2013) - AP International
18.Dracula 2012 3D (2013)-Horizon
19.Mumbai Police(2013)-MIS &LS Home Entertainment
20.Ivan Megharoopan(2012)-Highness
21.ABCD:American Born Confused Desi (2013)- MIS & LS Home Entertainment
22.Oru Indian Pranayakadha (2013) - Central
23.Drishyam (2013) -Central 
24.1983 (2014) -Harmony 

_______________________________________

Upcoming titles
_______________________________________

1.Songs Blu-Ray (55 Songs) -MC Movie Channel
2.Bangalore Days (2014) -MC Movie Channel
3.Papilo Buddha (2013)-Highness
_______________________________________

Dropped titles
_______________________________________
1.Anwar (2010) -AP International
2.Thattathin marayathu (2012)- Harmony


*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> 25. Top 55 unplugged(55 superhit songs on Blu-ray)
> 26. Bangalore days (7.1)


*25th Malayalam Film Blu Ray*

----------


## Ali Imran

Urumi movie onnu BD yil irakkiyirunnekil   :Sad:

----------


## rajaips

one by two n gangster enna release???

----------


## ashik999

*Bangalore Days* ACD Available from MUZIK 247

Maanglyam Re-mix cheythu add cheyyamaayirunnu !

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Balyakalasakhi DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Life DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Parankimala DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Om Shanti Oshaana DVD Screenshots*

----------


## realcinemas

weekend order's for Drishyam at MIS & Amazon - close to 100.
it is going to be one month post it's release !.........

*Never before, Never again.*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> weekend order's for Drishyam at MIS & Amazon - close to 100.
> it is going to be one month post it's release !.........
> 
> *Never before, Never again.*


100 BDs or all formats? All 100 orders for MIS through MIS and amazon or all vendors on amazon?

----------


## aravind

> weekend order's for Drishyam at MIS & Amazon - close to 100.
> it is going to be one month post it's release !.........
> 
> *Never before, Never again.*


amazon offer kondaayirikkum

----------


## realcinemas

> 100 BDs or all formats? All 100 orders for MIS through MIS and amazon or all vendors on amazon?


dvd....just our count on MIS and MIS Amazon.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> amazon offer kondaayirikkum


Offer was only for Orders fulfilled by Amazon, only a couple of sellers, I think Pritam and Smart Buy Pvt :td.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> dvd....just our count on MIS and MIS Amazon.


Cool...what quantity of DVD and BD was replicated by Central and how much is sold?

Did OIP BD breakeven?

----------


## realcinemas

> Cool...what quantity of DVD and BD was replicated by Central and how much is sold?
> 
> Did OIP BD breakeven?


not sure....whats the quantity....they will sell this title forever just like Thattam adding up their profit and losses on other titles.

Oru Indian has not covered the blu ray break even as per info received at the time of Drishyam release.

----------


## KulFy

gangster dvd release aayo

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> not sure....whats the quantity....they will sell this title forever just like Thattam adding up their profit and losses on other titles.
> 
> Oru Indian has not covered the blu ray break even as per info received at the time of Drishyam release.


oh ok.....

----------


## Madambi

next DVD release ethanu frndz

----------


## Nayakan

*Praise The Lord, Swapaanam* DVD innu release aayo?

----------


## aravind

BANGALORE DAYS few copies steelbook aayi release cheythirunnenkil... like a collectors edition with extra special features..
price kurach koodiyalum kuzhapamilla..
Songs 55 bd okke irakkunna sthithikk MC spend cheyaan ready aayirikumallo..

----------


## hsalihba

7th day, 90 days contract aano? onam release aayirikkumalle

----------


## ashik999

> BANGALORE DAYS few copies steelbook aayi release cheythirunnenkil... like a collectors edition with extra special features..
> price kurach koodiyalum kuzhapamilla..
> Songs 55 bd okke irakkunna sthithikk MC spend cheyaan ready aayirikumallo..


steel book onnum ippol malayalathil work out aakilla.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> BANGALORE DAYS few copies steelbook aayi release cheythirunnenkil... like a collectors edition with extra special features..
> price kurach koodiyalum kuzhapamilla..
> Songs 55 bd okke irakkunna sthithikk MC spend cheyaan ready aayirikumallo..


Half of your wish might be fulfilled, the special features part

----------


## ashik999

> Half of your wish might be fulfilled, the special features part


Around 170 min HD Video + 2 HD audio tracks,ithinte koode Spl features um BD yil kollumo?  spl features adhikam undenkil yrf cheyyunna pole separate oru dvd5il  irakkiyaal mathi

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

pazhe pole latest release upcoming release anganthe edapad onnum ippo ilalle

----------


## ashik999

> pazhe pole latest release upcoming release anganthe edapad onnum ippo ilalle


*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [03-06-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*June Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
PRAISE THE LORD- June 4th release from AP INTERNATIONAL  { SCHEDULED DATE }
WHITE PAPER - June  4th release from HORIZON  { SCHEDULED DATE }
 FLAT NO :4B – June  4th release from HORIZON  { SCHEDULED DATE }
SWAPAANAM- June 7th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
ONNUM MINDATHE - June 10th release from HORIZON  { SCHEDULED DATE }
GANGSTER – June 16th release MC MOVIE CHANNEL  { EXPECTED DATE }
THE LAST SUPPER – June 16th release MC MOVIE CHANNEL  { EXPECTED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
PONNARAYAN released from MUSIC ZONE
OM SHANTHI OSSHANA released from from AP INTERNATIONAL  
THALAIVAA (Mal Dubb) released from from MOVIE WORLD
BALYAKALASAKHI released from MC MOVIE CHANNEL  
PARANKIMALA released from SATYAM AUDIOS 
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Other June Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
NATTARANGU(HORIZON), ALICE A TRUE STORY (SATYAM),THOMSON VILLA(HORIZON), MASALA REPUBLIC (SATYAM), TOP 55 UNPLUGGED {SONGS BLU-RAY}(MC MOVIE CHANNEL), 1 BY TWO(AP INTERNATIONAL), RAKTHA RAKSHASSU 3D(HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*July Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
RING MASTER (AP INTERNATIONAL), BHAIYYA-MY BROTHER(MC MOVIE CHANNEL) ,7TH DAY (CENTRAL), SAMSARAM ARYOGYATHINU HANIKARAM (MC MOVIE CHANNEL),PAULY TECHNIC(SATYAM), LAW POINT (AP INTERNATIONAL),ULSAHA COMMITTE(SATYAM),ON THE WAY (HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

Thanks !! you have any idea about when is Nenaikadine 1 releasing?

----------


## ashik999

> Thanks !! you have any idea about when is Nenaikadine 1 releasing?


tv premiere inu sheshame release cheyyu ennanu kettathu

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> tv premiere inu sheshame release cheyyu ennanu kettathu


ithrrem naal aayitum original iraangathath kashtam aanu!!

----------


## ashik999

*Yevadu* Overseas Blu-Ray {Collector Edition} Out Now from Bhavani

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Around 170 min HD Video + 2 HD audio tracks,ithinte koode Spl features um BD yil kollumo?  spl features adhikam undenkil yrf cheyyunna pole separate oru dvd5il  irakkiyaal mathi



Yes, special features on a separate dvd would be better.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Edited...Double Post

----------


## ashik999

> ithrrem naal aayitum original iraangathath kashtam aanu!!


yes. kure naalayi wait cheyyan thudangiyittu!

----------


## GaniThalapathi

> yes. kure naalayi wait cheyyan thudangiyittu!


Lucky The Racer Aduthenganum Undo?

----------


## ashik999

> Lucky The Racer Aduthenganum Undo?


athu ippo onnum nokkanda.

----------


## rajivnedungadi

I was just wondering if we could have a 2 disc set for Bangalore Days

With the DVD, two things can be done.

*Standard Edition*, 1 DVD, without Special Features DVD @ regular price

*Special Edition/Limited Edition*, 2 DVDs, with Special Features DVD at an additional cost.

The above would help people choose if they need the extra DVD or not because some people would not like to pay extra for the special features

*1 BD + 1 DVD* 2 Disc set with the Blu Ray package. Blu Ray buyers wont mind getting the SF DVD with the BD as they are already paying more.

This is just a thought, I hope that something like the above would be good.

   @irshadmhassan, whats your thought?

----------


## ashik999

> I was just wondering if we could have a 2 disc set for Bangalore Days
> 
> With the DVD, two things can be done.
> 
> *Standard Edition*, 1 DVD, without Special Features DVD @ regular price
> 
> *Special Edition/Limited Edition*, 2 DVDs, with Special Features DVD at an additional cost.
> 
> The above would help people choose if they need the extra DVD or not because some people would not like to pay extra for the special features
> ...


spl features total ethra min kaanum? yt il upload cheythathozhike vere enthenkilum clips undo?

----------


## ashik999

Cuckoo & Uyyala Jampala DVD Drishyam BD Review Added

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...6%8COSO/page75

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> spl features total ethra min kaanum? yt il upload cheythathozhike vere enthenkilum clips undo?


Nothing is confirmed as of now, will have to wait and check

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## anoop raj k

PRAISE THE LORD AP INTERNATIONAL DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## ParamasivaM

> 


Ithu ethaa padam?... YouTube I'll varumenn karuthunnu...

----------


## anoop raj k

FLAT NO 4B HORIZON DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## anoop raj k

WHITE PAPER HORIZON DVD SCREENSHOTS

----------


## realcinemas

*Praise the Lord Kandu...............PRAISE THE LORD !*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> *Praise the Lord Kandu...............PRAISE THE LORD !*


Is it good or bad?

----------


## 24 Frames

THE HUNGER GAMES: CATCHING FIRE Indian Blu-ray available from Reliance Home Video & Games

----------


## realcinemas

> Is it good or bad?


Praise the Lord ! I missed it in theaters.

Choice ingane anenkil superstars udane thanne field videndi varum !

----------


## Mayavi~007

> Praise the Lord ! I missed it in theaters.
> 
> Choice ingane anenkil superstars udane thanne field videndi varum !



*Praise the Lord... Price the Lord...*

----------


## Viru

> *Praise the Lord*


ara avataril :On The Quiet2:

----------


## Mayavi~007

> ara avataril


Endhe Ex girl friend anu.. Isttamayo ?

----------


## Viru

> Endhe Ex girl friend anu.. Isttamayo ?


Athukondale chothiche  :Icecream:

----------


## Youth King

Gangster dvd release veendum neettiyo? Swapaanam release ennanu?

----------


## realcinemas

Computer vazhi allathe oru disc copy cheyaan any other option ?

----------


## Pakshmalakshan

> Njan Ivide Oru satyam parayatte...
> 
> Eakadesham randu varshathinu sheshamanu njan oru malayalam movie muzhuvanayum kanunnathe.. athe innalle.. Film : Ohmm Santhi Ooshana... Aaa padam kandathinu shesham njan chinthikkuvayirunnuuu ithanallooo innathe movies inde avastha ennee.. enthegilum oru kathayundo aa padathil.. tell me.. Njan ithuvare Drisyam polum kandittilla.. Everybody can trust me.. Because its a fact..


ee paranjathinodu valare yojikkunnu...anarhamaaya vijayam nediya oru chithramaane OSO....But Drisyam is very good...dont miss it...you will not be disappointed...

----------


## Desicinema

> Computer vazhi allathe oru disc copy cheyaan any other option ?


Yes if you got dvd palyer with recording facility and hard drive or blu ray player with recording facility with hard drive you can do that as long as the disc is not copy protected.

problem is recording facility ullathu very expensive to buy

----------


## Aneesh 369

> Computer vazhi allathe oru disc copy cheyaan any other option ?


patumm...

----------


## realcinemas

@ Aneesh

7.5 GB alle orginal disc ? E machine automatic ayi 4.5 akumo ?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> @ Aneesh
> 
> 7.5 GB alle orginal disc ? E machine automatic ayi 4.5 akumo ?


What is your requirement basically?

----------


## realcinemas

> What is your requirement basically?


chumma, ithokke onnu arunju irrikan oru agraham.

----------


## ashik999

> patumm...


Ayan il vyaja CD adikkunna machine

----------


## ashik999

*MALAYALAM HOME VIDEO RELEASE UPDATES
LAST UPDATED ON [07-06-2014]*
*ALL DATES ARE TENTATIVE AND SUBJECT TO CHANGE EXCEPT THOSE MARKED AS CONFIRMED*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*June/July Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
SWAPAANAM- June 10th release from SATYAM AUDIOS { SCHEDULED DATE }
NAMBOOTHIRI YUVAVU @43 - June 10th release from HORIZON  { SCHEDULED DATE }
ONNUM MINDATHE - June 17th release from HORIZON  { SCHEDULED DATE }
THE LAST SUPPER  June 17th release MC MOVIE CHANNEL  { EXPECTED DATE }
SAMSARAM ARYOGYATHINU HANIKARAM  June 24th release MC MOVIE CHANNEL  { EXPECTED DATE }
GANGSTER  July 1st release MC MOVIE CHANNEL  { EXPECTED DATE }
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Recently Released*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
PRAISE THE LORD released from AP INTERNATIONAL  
WHITE PAPER released from HORIZON  
FLAT NO :4B released from HORIZON  
PONNARAYAN released from MUSIC ZONE
OM SHANTHI OSSHANA released from from AP INTERNATIONAL  
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*Other June/ July Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
NATTARANGU(HORIZON), ALICE A TRUE STORY (SATYAM), MASALA REPUBLIC (SATYAM), TOP 55 UNPLUGGED {SONGS BLU-RAY}(MC MOVIE CHANNEL), 1 BY TWO(AP INTERNATIONAL), RAKTHA RAKSHASSU 3D(HORIZON), BHAIYYA-MY BROTHER(MC MOVIE CHANNEL) , THOMSON VILLA(HORIZON), PAULY TECHNIC(SATYAM), LAW POINT (AP INTERNATIONAL),ULSAHA COMMITTE(SATYAM),ON THE WAY (HORIZON)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
*August Home Video Releases*
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬
RING MASTER (AP INTERNATIONAL), 7TH DAY (CENTRAL),HOW OLD ARE YOU (SATYAM), TO LET AMBADI TALKIES (MC MOVIE CHANNEL),MR.FRAUD (HARMONY),MOSSAYILE KUTHIRAMEENUKAL(AP INTERNATIONAL), GHARBHASREEMAAN(EAST COAST),GODS OWN COUNTRY (AP INTERNATIONAL), BANGALORE DAYS (MC MOVIE CHANNEL)
▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬

----------


## Mayavi~007

> @ Aneesh
> 
> 7.5 GB alle orginal disc ? E machine automatic ayi 4.5 akumo ?


Machine akkiyillegil.. Aakkikkum..

----------


## Aneesh 369

> @ Aneesh
> 
> 7.5 GB alle orginal disc ? E machine automatic ayi 4.5 akumo ?


ariyilaaa .. njan chumma google cheythapo kandathaa .... !

----------


## Aneesh 369

> Ayan il vyaja CD adikkunna machine


alla .. ath computril connect cheythulla paruvaadiya... cabinetil vil ishtampole dvd drives ititut sadarana writing .. ith vere ento ann

----------


## Desicinema

bhavaani dvd cover aarelum onnu postumo ?

----------


## NANBAN

> bhavaani dvd cover aarelum onnu postumo ?

----------


## NANBAN

> bhavaani dvd cover aarelum onnu postumo ?

----------


## NANBAN

> @ Aneesh
> 
> 7.5 GB alle orginal disc ? E machine automatic ayi 4.5 akumo ?


enikku thonnu first PC yil ittu Rip cheythu 7.5GB disc(Copy protected)   4.36-4.7 gb(unprotected) akkum ,ennittu 4.7gb /DVD 5(Unprotected Disc) ithupole olla toweril ittu Maximum copy edukkum

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

> tv premiere inu sheshame release cheyyu ennanu kettathu


tv premiere kazhinjallo? now you got any idea about the dvd release?

----------


## ashik999

> tv premiere kazhinjallo? now you got any idea about the dvd release?


next month kaanumaayirikkum

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Bangalore Days has created a new record of the highest first week gross of 10+ Crores and it still continues to do well. Looks like we have some new records being created....I am sure that this will break all home video records as well...*

----------


## realcinemas

> *Bangalore Days has created a new record of the highest first week gross of 10+ Crores and it still continues to do well. Looks like we have some new records being created....I am sure that this will break all home video records as well...*


I dont think it will break Drishyam records as Drishyam is a movie who brought in people who haven't visited theater's for long time.

It will do well and cover up some loss faced by Movie channel who invested and released many small movies last year.

----------


## ashik999

> *Bangalore Days has created a new record of the highest first week gross of 10+ Crores and it still continues to do well. Looks like we have some new records being created....I am sure that this will break all home video records as well...*


oru 2 weeks koodi kazhinjaal collection down aakumennu thonnunnu.Home video il MC yude record sale  aakum, after Ordinary !

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> I dont think it will break Drishyam records as Drishyam is a movie who brought in people who haven't visited theater's for long time.
> 
> It will do well and cover up some loss faced by Movie channel who invested and released many small movies last year.





> oru 2 weeks koodi kazhinjaal collection down aakumennu thonnunnu.Home video il MC yude record sale  aakum, after Ordinary !


I think the home video sale might not break Drishyam record because BD is going to be on TV for this Onam, which is hardly 3 months away

----------


## 24 Frames

TARZAN Indian Blu-ray out now from Sony DADC

----------


## KulFy

> I dont think it will break Drishyam records as Drishyam is a movie who brought in people who haven't visited theater's for long time.
> 
> It will do well and cover up some loss faced by Movie channel who invested and released many small movies last year.


Bangalore Daysinu "CONTEST" onnum nadathunnille  :Laughing:

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## realcinemas

> Bangalore Daysinu "CONTEST" onnum nadathunnille


padathinte pokku nokkatte.....Drishyam oru unique milestone ayirunnu.

I think BD collection will go down after initial 2 weeks.

----------


## irshadmhassan

The Last Supper | VCD & DVD Coming Soon From MC Movie Channel!!!

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> The Last Supper | VCD & DVD Coming Soon From MC Movie Channel!!!


  @irshadmhassan, any updates on BD Blu Ray Special Features??

----------


## Youth King

Myindiashoppingil *LAW POINT* Buy Now kaninkkunnundallo, ennanu release?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Myindiashoppingil *LAW POINT* Buy Now kaninkkunnundallo, ennanu release?


Expected June 18th

----------


## Youth King

> Expected June 18th


Superb...Thanks Rajiv Bhai...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Flat No. 4B DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*White Paper DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Praise The Lord DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Namboodiri Yuvavu @ 43 DVD Screenshots*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Swapaanam DVD Screenshots*

----------


## Nayakan

LAW POINT, ONNUM MINDAATHE, THE LAST SUPPER okke aano this week releases?

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> LAW POINT, ONNUM MINDAATHE, THE LAST SUPPER okke aano this week releases?


Yes, unless its postponed further. 

As per our local shop, the company has taken order for Pauly technic also

----------


## Youth King

> Yes, unless its postponed further. 
> 
> As per our local shop, the company has taken order for Pauly technic also


PaulyTechnic Satyam Audios alle, avarde next release Alice aanennu MIS-il kandu. so pauly july rls aakumalle?

----------


## Nayakan

> Yes, unless its postponed further. 
> 
> As per our local shop, the company has taken order for Pauly technic also


Thanks Rajiv Bhai....waiting for the vishu releases...

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> PaulyTechnic Satyam Audios alle, avarde next release Alice aanennu MIS-il kandu. so pauly july rls aakumalle?


Not sure, but the company has taken the order from the local shop here. May be July release

----------


## rajivnedungadi

> Thanks Rajiv Bhai....waiting for the vishu releases...


Do you mean onam releases?

----------


## Nayakan

> Do you mean onam releases?


No bhai, recent movies, ring master - 7th day - paulytechnic - gangster (vishu releases).....

----------


## KARNAN

praise the lord nye cd rent nu eduthu first disc copy cheyyan patunilla AnAk video yude padam copy cheyyan any idea??

----------


## ashik999

*VMP* Lotus DVD out now !


 @NANBAN

----------


## NANBAN

> *VMP* Lotus DVD out now !
> 
> 
>  @NANBAN


 @GaniThalapathi  VMP DVD RELEASE ayyi

----------


## ashik999

> @GaniThalapathi  VMP DVD RELEASE ayyi


+
*SAH* DVD Releasing on next week from movie channel

----------


## dipu10

kochadaiyaan lotus dvd ennathekku pratheekshikamm..??
olso nennokkadine release aayo..?? tv premiere kazhinjathale..

----------


## rajivnedungadi



----------


## rajivnedungadi

Attached is the list of 2013 movies released on home videos till now

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Attached is the list of 2014 movies released on home videos till now

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> "ellam" ennu thaangal paranjond paranjatha....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


It was a mistake . Sorry for the misunderstanding

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> *Mamangam now streaming on Amazon Prime video both India and Overseas.*


Audio Language Malayalam only / others available  ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Harshavardhan

> Audio Language Malayalam only / others available  ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Comes with English subs if you are not a mallu.

----------


## aravind

Porinju is on Prime finally.

----------


## aravind

Thrissurpooram and Prathi Poovankozhi expected this week.

----------


## pnikhil007

> Comes with English subs if you are not a mallu.


I was asking Audio, not subtitle.

Movie was released in other languages also...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Harshavardhan

> Thrissurpooram and Prathi Poovankozhi expected this week.


Prathi poovan kozhi is it Prime ?i heard it is Zee5 can you confirm ?

----------


## aravind

> Prathi poovan kozhi is it Prime ?i heard it is Zee5 can you confirm ?


LetsOTT and many OTT update pages have posted that Prime acquired the rights. Reliable source I think. Happy that Gokulam didn't sell it to Empire like their last 3 or 4 films.

Valiyaperunnal, Moothon and Dhamaka are also lined up.

----------


## MANNADIAR

Driving license endanu primil download optiin kanikathe???

----------


## remil4remil

*Available in India?*




> Porinju is on Prime finally.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> LetsOTT and many OTT update pages have posted that Prime acquired the rights. Reliable source I think. Happy that Gokulam didn't sell it to Empire like their last 3 or 4 films.
> 
> Valiyaperunnal, Moothon and Dhamaka are also lined up.


My Santa Manorama Max alle? Prime koode undo

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Porinju is on Prime finally.


Ethpole Kammaran koode vannirunnel polichene. Athinu proper HD rls polum illa.  :Doh:

----------


## Donn

But not listed in PRIME INDIA.  :Teary: 





> Porinju is on Prime finally.

----------


## jayan143

> Prathi poovan kozhi is it Prime ?i heard it is Zee5 can you confirm ?


Its Amazon Prime

----------


## Harshavardhan

> Its Amazon Prime


Anjaam Paathira all rights sold to sun Group, but before ingane vaangiyittulla telugu movies sun group digital rights amazon priminu vittittundu so athu vachu nokkumbol anjaam paathira i am seeing a slight chance in prime.

----------


## Makarand

> Anjaam Paathira all rights sold to sun Group, but before ingane vaangiyittulla telugu movies sun group digital rights amazon priminu vittittundu so athu vachu nokkumbol anjaam paathira i am seeing a slight chance in prime.


5am Paathira DVD AP International alle..online mathramanu Sunnxt..

----------


## Makarand

> Colour okke perfect alla. Harmonyude guru ippol upload cheythath surya print aan. But SIB entho colouring full angott set alla. Pinne ippo vanna remastered print kollam but enik suryaude colour kand sheelamai poi. Enik athaa vendath!!! Ini ippo remastered kaanan special LED tv vallathum veno??  Remastered version sadhara kaanbo entho pole thonunnu... oru irudu moodiya colour


Yes. 90s remastered prints Suryayekkal moshamanu comaoring color grading.

----------


## sankar1992

> Yes. 90s remastered prints Suryayekkal moshamanu comaoring color grading.


90s films okke color grade cheyyan orupad limitations und...mostly RGB channels okke poyi kidakkunnath aanu mikka films um...pinne remastering ennal color grading Maathram alla....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Driving License 40 days and Mamangam 48 days ayappol PRIME-il vannu.
> So aalukal ippol angane aavum kanakku koottunnathu.
> 40-50 days avumpol (1.5 months approximately) padam PRIME-il varum, PRIME-il vannal Torrent-il varum, appol kaanamallo enna line.
> Shylock-inu mathram alla, mikka padathinum ithanu avastha.


exactly 30 days after theatrical release aanu prime agreement....driving licence exactly 30 days kazhinju vannu (dec 27 - jan 27).

mamangam rights amazon vangiyilla ennanu thonnunnathu....i think it was uploaded by the studio itself (kavya film company)....rights vangiyittundenkil the studio name would not be on the movie page.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> exactly 30 days after theatrical release aanu prime agreement....driving licence exactly 30 days kazhinju vannu (dec 27 - jan 27).
> 
> mamangam rights amazon vangiyilla ennanu thonnunnathu....i think it was uploaded by the studio itself (kavya film company)....rights vangiyittundenkil the studio name would not be on the movie page.


Driving License released on 20th December.

----------


## Cylex

> MAMANGAM Now Available in Amazon Prime


Saw mamangam....it deserved the fate it got.... poorly made from first scene...more like a serial

----------


## firecrown

> Driving License released on 20th December.


US release 27 aayirunnu....may be that's why....if there is a late release in US or UK, then 30 days after that.

----------


## aak

*OUT NOW
*

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> *OUT NOW
> *


ithokke theatre kandathano atho nere digital release aano??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ithokke theatre kandathano atho nere digital release aano??


theatre release undayirunu 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kairalitv

> theatre release undayirunu 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Perinoru release , allande enthinaaa

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Thrissur pooram | Streaming now on Prime Video...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

4K UHD



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## JAYARAMAN

Gangster, Njan, Passenger, & Aniyathipraavu..



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Chola Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## aravind



----------


## Appootten

Who got digital rights of shylock and AK ? Any chance of Anjam pathira in Amazon?

----------


## aak

> Who got digital rights of shylock and AK ? Any chance of Anjam pathira in Amazon?


shylock amazon prime video confirmed aanu
ak dont know and anjaam pathira sun nxt ennu evidekyo kandu not confirmed that they have the rights

----------


## Harshavardhan

> shylock amazon prime video confirmed aanu
> ak dont know and anjaam pathira sun nxt ennu evidekyo kandu not confirmed that they have the rights


Ayyapnam Koshiyum - Chances to be Prime but higher chances are it is SUNNXT
Anjaam Pathiraa - Sun NXT it is shown in the credits of the film they have the rights
Shylock - Prime

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Omar Lulu Sirnte dhamaka udan varum amazon primil...

----------


## terminal

Pala padangalum ivide kandu search cheyyumbolanu kanunnathu...allathe list cheyyikan vazhiyundo..

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Pala padangalum ivide kandu search cheyyumbolanu kanunnathu...allathe list cheyyikan vazhiyundo..


phonil aanu prime edukkunnathenkil new releases sectionil varumallo correctayitt 12 AM timil... fire stick / tv vech aanel search cheyth nokkendi varaarund mikkappazhum..

----------


## KeralaVarma

prathi poovankozhi ennanu release

----------


## ITV

> Who got digital rights of shylock and AK ? Any chance of Anjam pathira in Amazon?


Shylock, Big Brother okke Prime ennu postersil undu
Anjaam Paathira SunNxt, after Surya TV premiere

----------


## firecrown

> 


wow...ee padam netflix vangiyo?....huge amount kitti kanum producerinu...much higher than prime

----------


## pnikhil007

> wow...ee padam netflix vangiyo?....huge amount kitti kanum producerinu...much higher than prime


Prime pole thanne not available in UAE..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## sudhishmgt

kadal desam kadalan ee padangalude okke nalla print available ano ?

Any idea

----------


## hsalihba

> kadal desam kadalan ee padangalude okke nalla print available ano ?
> 
> Any idea


prime'il undu.. or else AP international'nde DVD undu amazon'il

----------


## sudhishmgt

> prime'il undu.. or else AP international'nde DVD undu amazon'il


Thanks

Amazon primil ullathu not a good print

----------


## remil4remil

*Chola has been removed from Amazon Prime India.*

----------


## remil4remil

*Immanuel, Bachelor Party, Pasu, Sound Thoma now streaming on Amazon Prime India.*

----------


## hsalihba

> *Chola has been removed from Amazon Prime India.*


think ella region'um removed. bagyathinu adyam kandu

----------


## jayan143

Mamangam Tamil Releasing in Tentkota this week.
Also Releasing this week in Simply South in Malayalam and Tamil.

----------


## remil4remil

*Porinju Mariyam Jose streaming now on Amazon Prime India.*

----------


## remil4remil

*Geethanjali streaming now on Amazon Prime India.*

----------


## remil4remil

*Kumbalangi was also removed like Chola for a while. It came back later.*

----------


## firecrown

Ladoo available to buy/rent on itunes: https://itunes.apple.com/in/movie/la...ign-mpt=uo%3D4

----------


## Arya



----------


## PunchHaaji

> kadal desam kadalan ee padangalude okke nalla print available ano ?
> 
> Any idea


Yes, remastered und.

----------


## Cylex

Dabangg 3 released on prime

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## twist369

> 


Ithenganeyund

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> Ithenganeyund
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Not Bad, pakshe nalla theeme ayirunnu, kurachoode research okke cheythu eduthirunnel padam BB ayenem. Pattu pora, emotional part angottu nannaayi work cheythilla.
Overall kandirikkam bore adikkathe.

----------


## Derick Abraham

> Not Bad, pakshe nalla theeme ayirunnu, kurachoode research okke cheythu eduthirunnel padam BB ayenem. Pattu pora, emotional part angottu nannaayi work cheythilla.
> Overall kandirikkam bore adikkathe.


Kodoora vadham aanu.. enikkangane thonni

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## sudhishmgt

*
Evide kittum?*

_
 Originally Posted by sudhishmgt 
kadal desam kadalan ee padangalude okke nalla print available ano ?

Any idea

_

Yes, remastered und.

----------


## Maakkan

> Evilde kittum


Enthu?😎....

----------


## sudhishmgt

> Enthu?....



_kadal desam kadalan movieyude remasterd print/DVD_

----------


## aravind

Saina has uploaded remastered songs from Kaalapani. Kaalapani movieyude negatives okke poyennu aaro paranjrunnallo. Ithenganaa avar oppichath?

----------


## sankar1992

> Saina has uploaded remastered songs from Kaalapani. Kaalapani movieyude negatives okke poyennu aaro paranjrunnallo. Ithenganaa avar oppichath?


athinu aaru paranju athu remastered aanennu...it's from their old source..which is Digibeta..."HD 1080P" ennu ezhuthi YouTube il  ittal ath 1080P aavilla...also negative poyi kaanum ennu paranjath njan thanne aanennu thonnunu...because Asianet ithuvare kalapani remaster cheythittilla...so negative illathath kondakum cheyyathath ennanu njan nerathe paranjath...negative illengilum ini problem illa NFAI il print irippund...so cheyyan thalparyam ullavarkku cheyyam....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athinu aaru paranju athu remastered aanennu...it's from their old source..which is Digibeta..."HD 1080P" ennu ezhuthi YouTube il  ittal ath 1080P aavilla...also negative poyi kaanum ennu paranjath njan thanne aanennu thonnunu...because Asianet ithuvare kalapani remaster cheythittilla...so negative illathath kondakum cheyyathath ennanu njan nerathe paranjath...negative illengilum ini problem illa NFAI il print irippund...so cheyyan thalparyam ullavarkku cheyyam....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Remaster cheyyanam ennu paranju angottu chennal udane NFAI negative eduthu kodukkumo?

----------


## sankar1992

> Remaster cheyyanam ennu paranju angottu chennal udane NFAI negative eduthu kodukkumo?


Yes but consent from producer venam and  storage charge koodi koduthale avar print tharu....but negative kaanan saadhyatha und..gemini lab aanu...njan onnu check cheyth parayam...prasad lab aayirunnel urappayum prayarunnu illennu....

----------


## aravind

> athinu aaru paranju athu remastered aanennu...it's from their old source..which is Digibeta..."HD 1080P" ennu ezhuthi YouTube il  ittal ath 1080P aavilla...also negative poyi kaanum ennu paranjath njan thanne aanennu thonnunu...because Asianet ithuvare kalapani remaster cheythittilla...so negative illathath kondakum cheyyathath ennanu njan nerathe paranjath...negative illengilum ini problem illa NFAI il print irippund...so cheyyan thalparyam ullavarkku cheyyam....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


They have specifically mentioned "remastered 1080p" for this video.





Quality also looks much improved compared to other versions.

----------


## sankar1992

> They have specifically mentioned "remastered 1080p" for this video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality also looks much improved compared to other versions.


haha avar veruthe ittathakum...bro kku kandal manassilakille.. HD print um saadha SD print um thammil ulla vyathyasam....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

> haha avar veruthe ittathakum...bro kku kandal manassilakille.. HD print um saadha SD print um thammil ulla vyathyasam....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Normally ella HD songsinum avar ingane idunna kandittilla. Athaa doubt thonniyath. Thanks for clarifying. :)

----------


## anupkerb1

> haha avar veruthe ittathakum...bro kku kandal manassilakille.. HD print um saadha SD print um thammil ulla vyathyasam....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Aarku venelum remastered cheyan kitumo ? Charge unfo

----------


## sankar1992

> Aarku venelum remastered cheyan kitumo ? Charge unfo


eyy illa...right venam...Kalapani ini Blu-ray right maathre vittu pokan bakki ullu ennanu ente arivu..bakki vcd/dvd/digital/satellite okke vittu poyi...Blu-ray okke right vaangi remaster cheyth ini aaru irakkana...minimum oru 5000 copy engilum vittu poyale labham aaku cheyyunnavarkku...ee kaalathu ethra per vaangum....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> eyy illa...right venam...Kalapani ini Blu-ray right maathre vittu pokan bakki ullu ennanu ente arivu..bakki vcd/dvd/digital/satellite okke vittu poyi...Blu-ray okke right vaangi remaster cheyth ini aaru irakkana...minimum oru 5000 copy engilum vittu poyale labham aaku cheyyunnavarkku...ee kaalathu ethra per vaangum....


Digital/ Satellite -inu vendi 2K/4K cheyyamallo?

----------


## sankar1992

> Digital/ Satellite -inu vendi 2K/4K cheyyamallo?


yeah ath cheyyam...njan pulli aarkku venemengilum cheyyamo ennu chodichathinu marupadi paranjatha...right ullavarkke pattu ennu....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Saina has uploaded remastered songs from Kaalapani. Kaalapani movieyude negatives okke poyennu aaro paranjrunnallo. Ithenganaa avar oppichath?


Aa paranjath njana😉😉 original negatives in karyamaya prasna undenn njan pande kettitund(Check the diary portions in the asianet print). NFAI yil undayirikam ariyilla. Saina upload cheythath remaster onnum alla. Sun networkinte same copy aanu. Kottum kuzhalvili okke audio mix aanu

----------


## kairalitv

> Aa paranjath njana original negatives in karyamaya prasna undenn njan pande kettitund(Check the diary portions in the asianet print). NFAI yil undayirikam ariyilla. Saina upload cheythath remaster onnum alla. Sun networkinte same copy aanu. Kottum kuzhalvili okke audio mix aanu


National film archive  il Klapani remastered cheythitilla ennnau arivu .  but national awards kittuna cinemaklaude  oru copy avar sookhichu vekarunde.

----------


## Superstarakshay

> National film archive  il Klapani remastered cheythitilla ennnau arivu .  but national awards kittuna cinemaklaude  oru copy avar sookhichu vekarunde.


Print undallo. Appo remaster cheyyan ulla vakupp und😊

----------


## kairalitv

> Print undallo. Appo remaster cheyyan ulla vakupp und


angne tharapichu paryan patilla. nammude alukal alle. but award ne pokunna ella filim oru copy avarude kayyil vekknam ennanu  parayanath .

----------


## aravind

> Aa paranjath njana😉😉 original negatives in karyamaya prasna undenn njan pande kettitund(Check the diary portions in the asianet print). NFAI yil undayirikam ariyilla. Saina upload cheythath remaster onnum alla. Sun networkinte same copy aanu. Kottum kuzhalvili okke audio mix aanu


Kottum kuzhal vili okke kandaal thanne ariyaam bro. I was talking about this one.



I felt the colours were more deeper than other videos of the same song. Plus they have written "remastered" on the thumbnail. Athkond thonniyatha.

----------


## Iravikkuttan

> I felt the colours were more deeper than other videos of the same song. Plus they have written "remastered" on the thumbnail. Athkond thonniyatha.


Video, quality wise DVD print polund, Remastered Audio, may be!!

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Kottum kuzhal vili okke kandaal thanne ariyaam bro. I was talking about this one.
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the colours were more deeper than other videos of the same song. Plus they have written "remastered" on the thumbnail. Athkond thonniyatha.


Bro. Ee videoyude thudakkathil vendathath mindathedi koottukaari ennulla bhagath mohanlalinte thalayude sidil oru vara kaanam. Athu surya printilum und!!😉😉😉 athre ullu. Same surya print... onnu podi thatti look akkiyatha

----------


## sankar1992

> Bro. Ee videoyude thudakkathil vendathath mindathedi koottukaari ennulla bhagath mohanlalinte thalayude sidil oru vara kaanam. Athu surya printilum und!!😉😉😉 athre ullu. Same surya print... onnu podi thatti look akkiyatha


aa vareye scratch ennanu parayunnath...negative il ullath athe padi tape ilum varum...another thing is kalapani right asianet nu aanu surya alla...Sun nu right ullath Telugu version aanu..athil ee line illa...may be they used dupe negative for Telugu telecine...saina kku kalapani de tape und...pinne color tone nte similarity de case...oru saadhyatha ullath...sun telecine cheythathinu shesham aanu saina telecine cheythath engil, lab kar same color grade layer thanne use cheythu kaanum...sun thudakkathil lab il thanne aayirunnu telecine cheythirunnath... pinneed aanu avar swantham studio il cheythu thudangiyath....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Superstarakshay

> aa vareye scratch ennanu parayunnath...negative il ullath athe padi tape ilum varum...another thing is kalapani right asianet nu aanu surya alla...Sun nu right ullath Telugu version aanu..athil ee line illa...may be they used dupe negative for Telugu telecine...saina kku kalapani de tape und...pinne color tone nte similarity de case...oru saadhyatha ullath...sun telecine cheythathinu shesham aanu saina telecine cheythath engil, lab kar same color grade layer thanne use cheythu kaanum...sun thudakkathil lab il thanne aayirunnu telecine cheythirunnath... pinneed aanu avar swantham studio il cheythu thudangiyath....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Ok. Pand moserbaer kaalapanu vcd irakkiyappol mosham quality print aairunnu use cheythath. Ath enthukondairikum??  Annu sainayum aaitt collaboration undayirunnallo. Pinne kaalapaniyude mosham quality print(full yellow colour) kandal athil vineethinte diary malayalam script aanu bakki ella versionsum(sun, asianet, wwm malayalam upload cheytha print) diary telugu script aanu. So njan karuthunnath mosham quality print original sourceil ninn eduthathairikum mattu prints inte karyam vyakthamalla(telugu scripts in diary)

----------


## aravind

Big Brother streaming on 28th.

----------


## remil4remil

Balyakalasakhi and Puthiya Mukham streaming now on Amazon Prime India.

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## remil4remil

Hotel California, Acha Din, Karmayodha and Seconds streaming now on Amazon Prime India.

----------


## pokkiri brothers

#Darbar Streaming now on Prime Video!!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Good Newwz -Prime video




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Pashu - Prime video



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Makarand

> aa vareye scratch ennanu parayunnath...negative il ullath athe padi tape ilum varum...another thing is kalapani right asianet nu aanu surya alla...Sun nu right ullath Telugu version aanu..athil ee line illa...may be they used dupe negative for Telugu telecine...saina kku kalapani de tape und...pinne color tone nte similarity de case...oru saadhyatha ullath...sun telecine cheythathinu shesham aanu saina telecine cheythath engil, lab kar same color grade layer thanne use cheythu kaanum...sun thudakkathil lab il thanne aayirunnu telecine cheythirunnath... pinneed aanu avar swantham studio il cheythu thudangiyath....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk


Sun Telugu mathramalla bro..Sirai Chalai Ipo koodi KTVyil vararundu. Aa print anu usecheyune

----------


## sankar1992

> Sun Telugu mathramalla bro..Sirai Chalai Ipo koodi KTVyil vararundu. Aa print anu usecheyune


Saina de kayyil Kalapani tape irippund... pinne avar enthina vere use cheyyunne....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## remil4remil

*1971 Beyond borders streaming now on Amazon Prime India.*

----------


## Makarand

> Saina de kayyil Kalapani tape irippund... pinne avar enthina vere use cheyyunne....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Athu maha bore alle..avar pandu irakkiya DVD kandittille..ake brown color tonel?

----------


## sankar1992

> Athu maha bore alle..avar pandu irakkiya DVD kandittille..ake brown color tonel?


njan ath kandittilla...njan arinjath avarude kayyil ulla tape source thanne aanu ippazhum use cheyyunnath ennanu....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Athu maha bore alle..avar pandu irakkiya DVD kandittille..ake brown color tonel?


Youtubil ittathum pinneed dvd irakkiyathum aa pazhaya source alla. Pazhayathinte vcd mathrame ullu/3 in one dvd because athrayum mosham source aanath. Manja version. But ath original theaterical versionte tampered version aanu!! Which is lost now

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Saina de kayyil Kalapani tape irippund... pinne avar enthina vere use cheyyunne....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Atheth tape aanenn enik manasilyitilla. Bcz aa tape undenkil pinne avar enthina pandu athrayum mosham vcd version irakkiyath. Kanninte fuse adich povunna version aanu pand irangiya kaalapani vcd.

----------


## sankar1992

> Atheth tape aanenn enik manasilyitilla. Bcz aa tape undenkil pinne avar enthina pandu athrayum mosham vcd version irakkiyath. Kanninte fuse adich povunna version aanu pand irangiya kaalapani vcd.


avar randamathu telecine cheythath aakum ippol ullath...avar chila films okke aadyam Betacam ilum pinneed Digibeta ilum eduthittund...kilukkam aadhyam Betcam aayirunnu...randamathu Digibeta ilum...Saina Digibeta was the best version of kilukkam...even asianet don't have that quality...but unfortunately they lost the Digibeta in USA..now the only source they've is Betacam which is shit...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Shylock Now streaming..Prime UAE..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## KITO

*Ithu aano 23 nu thalleyum kuthi ninnalum verila ennu okke dailogue addichu Joby george..hehe*




> Shylock Now streaming..Prime UAE..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> *Ithu aano 23 nu thalleyum kuthi ninnalum verila ennu okke dailogue addichu Joby george..hehe*


25 nu alle vannathu...😂

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## KITO

24nu night athu ayyirikkum sasi 23 nu ila ennu paranje :Ayyo: 




> 25 nu alle vannathu...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

#Satyam_Paranja_Vishvasikuvo DVD & VCD Released  From #Saina_Video

----------


## Cylex

> Shylock Now streaming..Prime UAE..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Really enjoyed the movie....oru pakka mass entertainer

----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Cinema Freaken



----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> 


Ithu Primil ethiyo bhai?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ithu Primil ethiyo bhai?


PRIME alla Netflix, only Telugu version released it seems.

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> PRIME alla Netflix, only Telugu version released it seems.


Thank you Baangluvanna.. Watching the movie..

----------


## anupkerb1

> PRIME alla Netflix, only Telugu version released it seems.


Malayalam prime next Wednesday

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Malayalam prime next Wednesday


Naale Malayalam version Keralathil re-release undennu kanu.

----------


## twist369

> Naale Malayalam version Keralathil re-release undennu kanu.


Good move...songs okke vann hit aayath kond..athyaavashyam youthanmaar kerum

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Big Brother | Streaming now on Amazon Prime...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## renjuus

> Big Brother | Streaming now on Amazon Prime...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Vendaa vendaathondaa  :Laughing:

----------


## firecrown

> Big Brother | Streaming now on Amazon Prime...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


shylock after 30 days....big brother after 37 days  :Hmmm:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sarileru Neekevvaru Now Streaming On Amazon Prime 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## JeevanCK

"Prathi Poovan Kozhi " premiere on Zee Keralam March 7

----------


## remil4remil

> "Prathi Poovan Kozhi " premiere on Zee Keralam March 7


Streaming rights is with Prime na?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Streaming rights is with Prime na?


dont think so..it will be streaming on zee5

----------


## remil4remil

Letsott twitter handle had posted that prathi poovan kozhi, valiya perunnal, dhamaka and moothon rights are with Prime.




> dont think so..it will be streaming on zee5

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Letsott twitter handle had posted that prathi poovan kozhi, valiya perunnal, dhamaka and moothon rights are with Prime.


My santa aarkkanu rights?

----------


## Makarand

> Letsott twitter handle had posted that prathi poovan kozhi, valiya perunnal, dhamaka and moothon rights are with Prime.


Poovankozhi Zee5 streaming on March 6th..

----------


## remil4remil

I have no update.




> My santa aarkkanu rights?

----------


## remil4remil

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ALe...QGIYZd/preview

----------


## jayan143

> shylock after 30 days....big brother after 37 days


Shylock on 34th day and BigBrother on 44th day

----------


## jayan143

> Letsott twitter handle had posted that prathi poovan kozhi, valiya perunnal, dhamaka and moothon rights are with Prime.


Prathi Poovan Kozhi is with Zee5. LetsOTT not giving proper updates nowadays. Follow @OTTretweets and @OTTSandeep for daily updates

----------


## aak

#Angu_Vaikuntapurathu Malayalam Version Now Streaming On #Netflix

----------


## remil4remil

*Charlie streaming now on Amazon Prime*

----------


## remil4remil

*Artist streaming now on Amazon Prime*

----------


## aravind

Prathi Poovankozhi Now Streaming on Zee5.

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW ON ZEE5
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

AK Out On Amazon Prime ( USA ) 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## twist369

> AK Out On Amazon Prime ( USA ) 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


So soon 

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> AK Out On Amazon Prime ( USA ) 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


not showing on website....checked both US (amazon.com) and UK (amazon.co.uk)

----------


## VinuVerma

Same here.. Couldnt find it in amazon US

----------


## aravind

> not showing on website....checked both US (amazon.com) and UK (amazon.co.uk)


Looks like a placeholder. He probably cropped out the "This title is not available yet" part at the bottom.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Looks like a placeholder. He probably cropped out the "This title is not available yet" part at the bottom.





> Same here.. Couldnt find it in amazon US





> not showing on website....checked both US (amazon.com) and UK (amazon.co.uk)





> So soon 
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


saw it in twitter btw.. must be fake then..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> saw it in twitter btw.. must be fake then..but pandikkadayil available aanu
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pandikadayil onnum vannitiila (TR)

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pandikadayil onnum vannitiila (TR)
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


yah my mistake..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## joe

> *Charlie streaming now on Amazon Prime*


A number of Malayalam movies are streaming without dolby sound. Not sure why are they doing so..

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## aps

Oh My Kadavule Telegram print source evideninnanennu aryo?

----------


## jayan143

> Oh My Kadavule Telegram print source evideninnanennu aryo?


Lux Studio.
Tentkotta will release on March 13.
Follow @OTTretweets in twitter for Daily updates

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## sankar1992

> *STREAMING NOW
> *


ithokke eth streaming site aanu....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Ayyappanum Koshiyum streaming now on Prime Video 😍😍😍 Elladathum available aanennu thonunnu.. GCCil und😋

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> ithokke eth streaming site aanu....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


recently start aaye streaming site aanu

----------


## sankar1992

> recently start aaye streaming site aanu


rights illatha padangalum ittitundallo....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

> rights illatha padangalum ittitundallo....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Athethokkeya?

----------


## sankar1992

> Athethokkeya?


Kakkakuyil

----------


## Ajeesh1225

അന്വേഷണം മൂവി വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടോ ....?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> അന്വേഷണം മൂവി വന്നിട്ടുണ്ടോ ....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yesss 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Now Streaming On Amazon Prime
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Elladathum available alla

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## VinuVerma

iNetscreen not available in the US

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

Ilavancode Desam ivideya kanaan pattuka ?

----------


## Makarand

> Ilavancode Desam ivideya kanaan pattuka ?


Njanum kure anweshichu. Asianet rights expired ayittu kollangalayi. Kairaliyide kayyil anu. Vere evidem kananilla.

----------


## kairalitv

> Njanum kure anweshichu. Asianet rights expired ayittu kollangalayi. Kairaliyide kayyil anu. Vere evidem kananilla.


We tv yil kanikarundallo ath .... mikkavrum  12 manikulla show ku anu nan kanarullath

----------


## Joseph James

*#Psycho Original Release March 20 Tamil 

#Tentkotta 

Starring : #UdhayanidhiStalin #AditiRaoHydari #NithyaMenen

Directed by #Mysskin

Music by #ilaiyaraaja*

----------


## sudhishmgt

kireedam Now available at amazon prime

----------


## Superstarakshay

> kireedam Now available at amazon prime


Remastered aano

----------


## anupkerb1

Forensic ena

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Forensic ena


ath digital release aara eduthekkane? prime aano?

----------


## anupkerb1

> ath digital release aara eduthekkane? prime aano?


Arum eduthille . Eni prime koduthu irikunnathu nallathu

----------


## Joseph James

*This Week Release on #Tentkotta: #Godfather starring Natty and Lal*.

----------


## firecrown

*Universal's movies currently in theaters will be made available on demand this week*

With the coronavirus disrupting the global theater marketplace, Universal Pictures is making some of its current film releases available on demand starting this week, the studio announced Monday.

The Comcast-owned studio and its specialty label Focus Features will make films such as "The Invisible Man," "The Hunt" and "Emma," all of which are currently playing in theaters, available to rent on demand services such as Comcast (CCZ), Sky, Apple (AAPL) and Amazon (AMZN) on Friday. Consumers will be able to rent the films for $19.99 per film for 48 hours.

Given the rapidly evolving and unprecedented changes to consumers' daily lives during this difficult time, the company felt that now was the right time to provide this option in the home as well as in theaters," the studio said in a statement on Monday. "NBCUniversal will continue to evaluate the environment as conditions evolve and will determine the best distribution strategy in each market when the current unique situation changes."

Studios have been grappling with theaters for some time over theatrical windows, and how long a movie should be available in theaters before being offered on other platforms. Theater chains have wanted to preserve their exclusivity to give people an incentive to go out.

With the global box office virtually paralyzed by coronavirus concerns, the crisis could "serve as a catalyst for long delayed change," Variety's Andrew Wallenstein noted. That includes the prospect of premium video on demand ? that is, making movies available earlier to watch at home, for an elevated fee that would help offset lost theatrical revenues.

Major blockbusters are not included in Universal's plan. The studio announced earlier that its next entry in the "Fast & Furious" franchise, "F9," would be rescheduled until next year.

Jeff Shell, the CEO of NBCUniversal, said that rather than delaying these films or "releasing them into a challenged distribution landscape," the studio wanted to provide "an option for people to view these titles in the home that is both accessible and affordable."

"We hope and believe that people will still go to the movies in theaters where available, but we understand that for people in different areas of the world that is increasingly becoming less possible," he said.

----------


## jimmy

thanneer mathan ethu chanel aanu  tv or streaming? athupole varane avasyamundu eppozhanu?

----------


## Joseph James

> thanneer mathan ethu chanel aanu  tv or streaming? athupole varane avasyamundu eppozhanu?


Varane Avasyavumund Malayalam movie streaming on March  27 the from Amazon_Prime _Videos : ingane kandirunnu

thanneer mathan  asianet aanu tv......streaming amazon aanenn thoonunnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> thanneer mathan ethu chanel aanu  tv or streaming? athupole varane avasyamundu eppozhanu?


Thanneer Mathan Hotstar print out aayirunnu.

----------


## Joseph James

*#KannumKannumKollaiyadithaal Starring #DulquerSalmaan#RituVarma Digital Premier Expected March 27 Stay Tuned :* 


*#KKK*

----------


## Joseph James

*#STR, #Nayanthara IN #IdhuNammaAalu Tamil Digital Update Digital Rights SunNXTSatellite Rights SunTV*

----------


## Joseph James

#MafiaChapter1 Digital Premiere Date March 27 Release PrimeVideo & #Tentkotta#ArunVijay#Mafia

----------


## Joseph James

#Panga Hindi Film Digital Premier On March 20  Hotstar Streaming

----------


## Joseph James

#ChoosiChoodangaane Telugu Film Digital Premiere Soon #AhavideoIN Stay Tuned : Date *

*

----------


## Joseph James

#StreetDancer 3 D Hindi Film Digital Premier On March 20 Prime Video Release Tamil Telugu Expect Same Day

----------


## Joseph James

Tamil Film #Draupathi Digital Premiere March 20 HD Release #SimplySouth

----------


## BangaloreaN

@Joseph James

Use normal font size and colours.
Do not used RED font colour.

----------


## Joseph James

> @Joseph James
> 
> Use normal font size and colours.
> Do not used RED font colour.


why?..........

----------


## anupkerb1

Trance , Forensic ena release

----------


## Joseph James

> Trance , Forensic ena release


eppozhaanenn evideem kandilla bhai......

----------


## DHIMDI MATHAI

Any idea when is Anjam Pathira releasing?

----------


## Joseph James

> Any idea when is Anjam Pathira releasing?


#Anjaam_Pathira Streaming From April 1st Week Onwards On #Sun_Nxt

Ingane kandirunnu

Vishu,easter daysil tv il varaanum chance undallo...eethayaalum april il prathekshikkaa.

----------


## sudhishmgt

> Remastered aano



Alla old print thanne

----------


## remil4remil

Kireedam, Manglish, Vellinakshatram streaming now on Amazon Prime India.

----------


## Jo

Wat abt varane avasyamundu release?

----------


## remil4remil

Non-reliable sources say as March 27th. Amazon Prime.




> Wat abt varane avasyamundu release?

----------


## Jo

> Non-reliable sources say as March 27th. Amazon Prime.


Thanks.........

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

*#RajaVaaruRaniGaaru Now Streaming On 

Prime Video 

#RVRG*

----------


## jayan143

> ath digital release aara eduthekkane? prime aano?


Middle East by SimplySouth.

----------


## jayan143

> Non-reliable sources say as March 27th. Amazon Prime.


SimplySouth also has acquired the rights

----------


## Joseph James

Satelite Rights Acquired by #SunTV 2020

#Darbar #Thalaivar168 #Indian2

#Pattas #MafiaChapter1 

#Master #Thalapathy65

#SooraraiPottru #Suriya39

#Doctor #Ayalaan

#MGRMagan #Bhoomi

#Nadodigal2 #Raajavamsam

#Aranmanai3

----------


## Joseph James

*March 20 Release HD Movie's* 

*Tamil* 
*#Psycho* 
*#Godfather* 
*#MeendumOruMariyathai* 
*#Draupathi Expect* 

*Telugu* 
*#ChoosiChoodangaane* 

*Hindi* 
*#StreetDancer3D & #Panga* 

*English* 
*#TheInvisibleMan*
*#TheHunt
#Emma#BlowTheManDown*

----------


## Joseph James

*This Week Release on Tentkotta: 2020's biggest Tamil blockbuster #Draupathi.*

----------


## SKRaina

Valiya Perunnal release aayo?

----------


## Joseph James

> Valiya Perunnal release aayo?


illa........

----------


## aak

*STREAMING FROM TOMORROW ON SIMPLY SOUTH
*

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Watch Now on Tentkotta: 
#Draupathi  
#MeendumOruMariyathai 
#Godfather 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Trance , Forensic ena release


foresonic, trance corona related troll mazha!!

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


t

engine und padam
kollaamo ??

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> t
> 
> engine und padam
> kollaamo ??


ധ്രുവങ്ങൾ 16 സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത കാർത്തിക് നരേന്റെ 2 മത്തെ മൂവി മാഫിയ ....ഓവർ expect ചെയ്യാതെ കണ്ടാൽ one ടൈം watchable ത്രില്ലെർ .....ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ട്വിസ്റ്റ് 👌👌......വെയ്റ്റിംഗ് ഫോർ chapter 2 (ചാപ്റ്റർ 2 എന്ന മൂവി യ്ക്കു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള ഒരു ട്രയ്ലർ ആണ് ചാപ്റ്റർ 1)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> ധ്രുവങ്ങൾ 16 സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത കാർത്തിക് നരേന്റെ 2 മത്തെ മൂവി മാഫിയ ....ഓവർ expect ചെയ്യാതെ കണ്ടാൽ one ടൈം watchable ത്രില്ലെർ .....ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ട്വിസ്റ്റ് ......വെയ്റ്റിംഗ് ഫോർ chapter 2 (ചാപ്റ്റർ 2 എന്ന മൂവി യ്ക്കു വേണ്ടിയുള്ള ഒരു ട്രയ്ലർ ആണ് ചാപ്റ്റർ 1)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay thank you.

kandu nokkatte..

ippo vere paniyonnumillaalo

----------


## Makarand

Malayalam ethelum releases confirmed ayo?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> t
> 
> engine und padam
> kollaamo ??


Kandirikkaam.. towards the climax kidu aanu.. 2nd partinu wait cheyyippikkunna reethiyil

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

> t
> 
> engine und padam
> kollaamo ??


Padam kollaam....nannayitt ishdappettu...waiting for 2nd part

----------


## firecrown

Disco Raja now streaming on SunNXT: https://www.sunnxt.com/movie/detail/101013

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Trance Digital Premiere (Prime Video) expecting on 27-Mar-2020

----------


## aravind



----------


## Ajeesh1225

Watch Now on #Tentkotta & Simply South : @varusarath's gripping thriller drama #VelvetNagaram.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Appootten

Ivanmark ella pending moviesum ippo thanne stream cheythude ? Like Anjam Pathira, Forensic,  ? Whom are they waiting ?

----------


## Oruvan1

> Ivanmark ella pending moviesum ippo thanne stream cheythude ? Like Anjam Pathira, Forensic,  ? Whom are they waiting ?


Exactly.. nalla viewsum kittum

----------


## twist369

Finals dvd irangiyo?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

Uriyadi digital or dvd release aayo?

----------


## R1

Thenkotta and Simply South ivide bangalore available alle? What should we do to subscribe and watch movies in there? 
Both says : subscription not available in your region.

----------


## R1

From which location you are logged in? Trance is not there in the search results.





>

----------


## aravind

> Thenkotta and Simply South ivide bangalore available alle? What should we do to subscribe and watch movies in there? 
> Both says : subscription not available in your region.


Tentkotta and Simply South are for overseas viewers. Not available in India.

----------


## aravind

> From which location you are logged in? Trance is not there in the search results.


It will be streaming tonight. Here's the link:
https://www.primevideo.com/detail/Tr...83AQ9IWPEVX3KV

----------


## aravind

> Ivanmark ella pending moviesum ippo thanne stream cheythude ? Like Anjam Pathira, Forensic,  ? Whom are they waiting ?


Anjaam Pathira is premiering for Vishu. Streaming ath kazhinjittaayirikkum. Forensic rights sold alla thonunnu.

----------


## R1



----------


## jayan143

> Anjaam Pathira is premiering for Vishu. Streaming ath kazhinjittaayirikkum. Forensic rights sold alla thonunnu.


Forensic Middle East Streaming rights with SimplySouth

----------


## Oruvan1

how is velvet nagaram ? aarenkilum kando ?

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Parasite with Hindi Audio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> It will be streaming tonight. Here's the link:
> https://www.primevideo.com/detail/Tr...83AQ9IWPEVX3KV


എവിടെ ട്രാൻസ് ...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

> എവിടെ ട്രാൻസ് ...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vannittilla. OTT updatesil 27th enna paranjirunnath.

----------


## aps

> Vannittilla. OTT updatesil 27th enna paranjirunnath.


ee OTT updates entha sambhavam? valla telegram group aano..link plz

----------


## pnikhil007

> ee OTT updates entha sambhavam? valla telegram group aano..link plz


Twitter aanu...

Take a look at OTT Retweets #KKK (@OTTretweets): https://twitter.com/OTTretweets?s=09

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

#Tentkotta & #Simply south

1. Dharala prabhu (വിക്കി ഡോണർ തമിഴ് റീമക്ക് )
2. #Gypsy
3. #Baaram 
4. #EttuthikkumPara






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Trance digital release delayed by Amazon Prime..

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

> how is velvet nagaram ? aarenkilum kando ?


Oru thavana kaanaam.....kure kandittulla type thriller aanu enkilum saamaanyam engaging aayi eduthittund

----------


## kannan

forensic rls aayo

----------


## pnikhil007

> forensic rls aayo


Not yet..
Trance expecting  this week. May be Anjaam pathira also..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Basil369

Netflix ♥️ #KKK 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## joe

> Not yet..
> Trance expecting  this week. May be Anjaam pathira also..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hope they release with dolby sound. Disappointed to see a lot of recent movies being only stereo when they were dolby.. even the 7.1 movies is stereo in prime. Not sure who is the culprit..

----------


## AUks

> Netflix ♥️ #KKK 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Trailer mathramalla synopsis um aalkare vadiyaakkumallo

----------


## aravind

> Trailer mathramalla synopsis um aalkare vadiyaakkumallo


Was about to say that. Trailer kand ezhuthiya synopsis aanenu thonunnu.

----------


## KITO

Anjam Pathira Online release ila enna annelo paranjelo..dvd aduthe engum prethikshikanda




> Not yet..
> Trance expecting  this week. May be Anjaam pathira also..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Netflix ♥️ #KKK 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


KKK Kandu from Netflix. Kidu padam. Corona pani thannillayirunnenkil sure shot BB akenda padam. Still nalla profit kittikkanum..

----------


## pnikhil007

> Anjam Pathira Online release ila enna annelo paranjelo..dvd aduthe engum prethikshikanda


Yesterday  there was an interview from Midhun. They are now trying for online release as DVD sale is not possible now. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

> Yesterday  there was an interview from Midhun. They are now trying for online release as DVD sale is not possible now. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Streaming rights is with SunNXT. They might stream after Surya Telecast for Vishu. They might sell it for Netflix or Amazon like they are doing for Telugu Movies.

----------


## hsalihba

varane aavashyamundu mar27 prime release undennu kandirunnallo.. any updates please?

----------


## aravind

TRANCE mikkavaarum nale kaanum. 40th day since release.

----------


## kannan

> TRANCE mikkavaarum nale kaanum. 40th day since release.


Athokke mmde Mammukka . . 
ethra balya hit aayalum . . . nammale kooduthal kaathirippichu budhimuttikkillyaa  :Wink: 

Oru KUBO undu . . .decadeil kittiya first BB aanu. . . Anchaampaathira kaathirunnu maduthu  :Moodoff:

----------


## Makarand

> Streaming rights is with SunNXT. They might stream after Surya Telecast for Vishu. They might sell it for Netflix or Amazon like they are doing for Telugu Movies.


Means non exclusive rights avumo Telugu? Or full streaming rights kodukkumo?
But why are they selling it? Streaming platformsinu BB movies epozhun oru asset alle..

----------


## aps

Trance confirmed for April 1st.

https://gadgets.ndtv.com/entertainme...-2-hit-2203131

----------


## firecrown

Disney+ is launching on India's Hotstar on April 3 — here's how much it costs
Disney+ content went live in India a few weeks ahead of schedule, but it's officially launching on April 3.



https://www.androidcentral.com/disne...-much-it-costs

----------


## Ajeesh1225

അയ്യപ്പനും കോശിയും സീസൺ അവസാനിച്ചു ...ഇനി വിജു പ്രസാദിന്റെ വരവ് ...ഇന്ന് മുതൽ സോഷ്യൽ മീഡിയ യിലെ പുതിയ ഹാഷ് ടാഗ് #trance....
Most underrated/overrated movie...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

> Disney+ is launching on India's Hotstar on April 3 — here's how much it costs
> Disney+ content went live in India a few weeks ahead of schedule, but it's officially launching on April 3.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.androidcentral.com/disne...-much-it-costs


Subscribed for 1000Rs today..Lets see if they upgrade it to 1500Rs plan for free :)

----------


## Basil369

https://youtu.be/4JQZleCZ7Dk

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Donn

Which online site is streaming "Oru Yamandan Premakadha" movie  ? Any updates ???

----------


## jayan143

> Means non exclusive rights avumo Telugu? Or full streaming rights kodukkumo?
> But why are they selling it? Streaming platformsinu BB movies epozhun oru asset alle..


SunNxT Subscribers are very less in number. In order to reach wider audience they are giving to Netflix or Amazon which has more subscribers. Dont know about the technicalities of Streaming rights.

----------


## pnikhil007

Money Heist Season 4 Now streaming in Netflix...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Part 4 , two episode complete....! #money heist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

Hotstar rolls out offering DD5.1 surround support

https://gadgets.ndtv.com/entertainme...lorian-2205746

In replies to user queries on Twitter on Friday, the Disney+ Hotstar customer service account said: “You can enjoy The Mandalorian with 5.1 sound on our latest apps on Fire TV, Android TV and Apple TV. We will be bringing 5.1 sound to more content soon. Appreciate your support.”

----------


## Jo

Varane Avasyamundu..oru vivaravumillallo..any idea when the online release?

----------


## aps

> Varane Avasyamundu..oru vivaravumillallo..any idea when the online release?


https://www.filmibeat.com/malayalam/...te-297057.html

April 14th? 

As per some tweets, AnjaamPathira, Forensic, Varane Avashyamundu and MySanta will release between April 10th and 20th. My Santa will be on Zee5.

I think digital premiers are being postponed for Vishu TV premiers.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Part 4 , two episode complete....! #money heist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


season complete kandu..as expected kidilan item..cliffhanger pwoliii.. part 5 ki vendi katta waiting..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind



----------


## Ajeesh1225

> season complete kandu..as expected kidilan item..cliffhanger pwoliii.. part 5 ki vendi katta waiting..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Professor :This War we?re going to win it.      For Nairobi !  For Nairobi ! For Nairobi !  For Nairobi ! For Nairobi !  For Nairobi ! 


കട്ട വെയ്റ്റിംഗ് ........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Professor :This War we?re going to win it.      For Nairobi !  For Nairobi ! For Nairobi !  For Nairobi ! For Nairobi !  For Nairobi ! 
> 
> 
> കട്ട വെയ്റ്റിംഗ് ........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Band:  Checkmate You Son Of A Bitch  :Yeye:  :Clap:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> season complete kandu..as expected kidilan item..cliffhanger pwoliii.. part 5 ki vendi katta waiting..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pahayaa ennale thanne ellam kando....

Finished only 3 episodes .... first ES was good .... 2 & 3 just ok ... .... baaki koode nokatte..... ee season il theerkum enna orthe.. eviduthe comments kandappo orennam koodi varum ennu manasilay...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pahayaa ennale thanne ellam kando....
> 
> Finished only 3 episodes .... first ES was good .... 2 & 3 just ok ... .... baaki koode nokatte..... ee season il theerkum enna orthe.. eviduthe comments kandappo orennam koodi varum ennu manasilay...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Biggrin:  oru episode kandal full kaanan thonum..innale thanne kandu theerthu.. adyathe 4 episodes avg levele ullu..5th episode thottu aanu pickup aavunath..avasanathe 3 episodes aanu kidu.. iniyum 2 season undu ennu kettu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> oru episode kandal full kaanan thonum..innale thanne kandu theerthu.. adyathe 4 episodes avg levele ullu..5th episode thottu aanu pickup aavunath..avasanathe 3 episodes aanu kidu.. iniyum 2 season undu ennu kettu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Yes all episodes finished yesterday itself. Last 3 episodes were good. Mixing too much past scenes are now becoming boring. I thought this will be finished in 2 seasons as 1st heist was completed  in 2. But they simply extended it to another season (or more ) 

Imdb reviews for season 4 are not so encouraging..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Yes all episodes finished yesterday itself. Last 3 episodes were good. Mixing too much past scenes are now becoming boring. I thought this will be finished in 2 seasons as 1st heist was completed  in 2. But they simply extended it to another season (or more ) 
> 
> Imdb reviews for season 4 are not so encouraging..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It is not on par with first 2 seasons bcoz of the absence of Berlin. They include Berlin with the past but that portions were boring or unwanted. It is only my personal opinion


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Viru

> It is not on par with first 2 seasons bcoz of the absence of Berlin. They include Berlin with the past but that portions were boring or unwanted. It is only my personal opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Berlin character nu ithrayum reception kittum ennu avar vijarichu kaanilla, he was pivotal for the flow of whole story pakshe konnu kalanja sthithikku ini ippo forced aayittu storyil past portions ittu kondu varunnath mathram alle option ullu 

Having said this last 2 seasons were loosely written with so many repetitive scenes together with no lively progression in story is quite agitating.Now for the viewers professor coming with something against every obstacles are inevitable.The making is still top notch and engaging i reckon, especially how they concluded the season 4 but its time to bring some surprise elements in season 5 to increase the overall level

----------


## pnikhil007

> Berlin character nu ithrayum reception kittum ennu avar vijarichu kaanilla, he was pivotal for the flow of whole story pakshe konnu kalanja sthithikku ini ippo forced aayittu storyil past portions ittu kondu varunnath mathram alle option ullu 
> 
> Having said this last 2 seasons were loosely written with so many repetitive scenes together with no lively progression in story is quite agitating.Now for the viewers professor coming with something against every obstacles are inevitable.The making is still top notch and engaging i reckon, especially how they concluded the season 4 but its time to bring some surprise elements in season 5 to increase the overall level


True..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> It is not on par with first 2 seasons bcoz of the absence of Berlin. They include Berlin with the past but that portions were boring or unwanted. It is only my personal opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Yes, killing berlin was a mistake..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> It is not on par with first 2 seasons bcoz of the absence of Berlin. They include Berlin with the past but that portions were boring or unwanted. It is only my personal opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ithinte oru documentary Netflix undu.. interviews with all crews.

Athil parayunnathu ithu Spanish tv il air cheythapo first weeks ozhike oru failure ayirunnu ennanu.... 

Pinne athikam viewers onum illthe first heist air cheythu... 

Then only Netflix bought this.... Director parayunnathu oru adv polum illathe avar ithu Netflix add cheythu ... pinnedu undaya response was unbelievable....  

So after the success , Netflix ask them to plan another heist... athinte ella kurvum second heist il kanam .... hope the upcoming one will cover up.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Angrezi Medium streaming on Disney+

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## Jo

> https://www.filmibeat.com/malayalam/...te-297057.html
> 
> April 14th? 
> 
> As per some tweets, AnjaamPathira, Forensic, Varane Avashyamundu and MySanta will release between April 10th and 20th. My Santa will be on Zee5.
> 
> I think digital premiers are being postponed for Vishu TV premiers.


Thanks.....

----------


## anupkerb1

My Santa Saturday Prime , 5am Pathira Forensic prime  this week

----------


## Cinemalover

> 





> 


These are feature films !

----------


## Appootten

> My Santa Saturday Prime , 5am Pathira Forensic prime  this week


Thats a cool news to hear in this stressful time

----------


## aravind

> My Santa Saturday Prime , 5am Pathira Forensic prime  this week


What is the source of this info? My Santa is with Zee5 and 5am Pathira is with Sunnxt.

----------


## Maakkan

> What is the source of this info? My Santa is with Zee5 and 5am Pathira is with Sunnxt.


ദുഃഖെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ദിവസം തിടുക്കെപെട്ട് സൂര്യ ടി വി അഞ്ചാം പാതിര െടെലികാസ്റ്റ് െചെയ്യുന്നതിന് പിറകിൽ എന്തോ കാരണമുണ്ട്. ചിലപ്പൊ അടുത്ത ദിവസം മുതൽ Prime ൽ ഇടുന്നുണ്ടാവും.

----------


## aak

#FancyDress(2019) Malayalam Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo..!!

----------


## Abin thomas

> ദുഃഖെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ദിവസം തിടുക്കെപെട്ട് സൂര്യ ടി വി അഞ്ചാം പാതിര െടെലികാസ്റ്റ് െചെയ്യുന്നതിന് പിറകിൽ എന്തോ കാരണമുണ്ട്. ചിലപ്പൊ അടുത്ത ദിവസം മുതൽ Prime ൽ ഇടുന്നുണ്ടാവും.


Good Friday ellarum veetil thanne kanum.competition kuravarikkum.pinne adipoli reviews ulla filmum.so they are aiming all time record rating.
Prime eduthittundel nerathe vannene.mikkavarum sun nxt avan chance und.

----------


## Jo

> Good Friday ellarum veetil thanne kanum.competition kuravarikkum.pinne adipoli reviews ulla filmum.so they are aiming all time record rating.
> Prime eduthittundel nerathe vannene.mikkavarum sun nxt avan chance und.


Doesnt make sense...onnamathe Corona ..so ellavvarum good friday allenkil thanne veettil kaanum...pinne athyavasyam orthodox aaya Christians onnum good friday cinema kaanilla...bcos reason u know...easter or saturday wuld have been most apt date..

----------


## Maakkan

> Good Friday ellarum veetil thanne kanum.competition kuravarikkum.pinne adipoli reviews ulla filmum.so they are aiming all time record rating.
> Prime eduthittundel nerathe vannene.mikkavarum sun nxt avan chance und.


മലയാള െടെലിവിഷൻ ചാനലുകളുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഇന്നേവരെ ദുഃഖെള്ളി ദിവസം മൂവി പ്രീമിയർ െചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല , അതും ഒരു blockbuster മൂവി, ഈസ്റ്റർ വിഷു ഒക്കെ ഇത്ര അടുത്ത് വച്ചിട്ട് 🙄. എനിക്ക് േതാന്നുന്നത് സൺ ഗ്രൂപ്പിന് പുറത്തുള്ള ആർക്കോ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് െൈററ്റ് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നാണ്.

----------


## Mike

> Doesnt make sense...onnamathe Corona ..so ellavvarum good friday allenkil thanne veettil kaanum...pinne athyavasyam orthodox aaya Christians onnum good friday cinema kaanilla...bcos reason u know...easter or saturday wuld have been most apt date..


Amazon il Friday chelapo release kanum.. athayirikum Friday premiere cheyunnathu 🤔


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Watch Now on #Tentkotta: Vikram Prabhu's gripping thriller drama #AsuraGuru.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ITV

> ദുഃഖെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ദിവസം തിടുക്കെപെട്ട് സൂര്യ ടി വി അഞ്ചാം പാതിര െടെലികാസ്റ്റ് െചെയ്യുന്നതിന് പിറകിൽ എന്തോ കാരണമുണ്ട്. ചിലപ്പൊ അടുത്ത ദിവസം മുതൽ Prime ൽ ഇടുന്നുണ്ടാവും.


വിഷുവിന് റീ ടെലികാസ്റ്റ് ഇല്ലാ എന്നാര് കണ്ടു

----------


## ITV

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vicky Donor remake

Padam athra pora, Vivek kollaam

----------


## raamzcool

> വിഷുവിന് റീ ടെലികാസ്റ്റ് ഇല്ലാ എന്നാര് കണ്ടു


No Retelecast..vishuvin Already schedule aayi..athil Ancham pathira illaa

----------


## sputnics

> Watch Now on #Tentkotta: Vikram Prabhu's gripping thriller drama #AsuraGuru.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Available in *Amazon Prime Video 
*

----------


## aak



----------


## Ajeesh1225

> Available in *Amazon Prime Video 
> *


ആമസോണിൽ കാണുന്നില്ല .....ജീവിതത്തിൽ 2 മണിക്കൂർ നഷ്ടപ്പെടുത്താൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നില്ല എങ്കിൽ avoid this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Abin thomas

> മലയാള െടെലിവിഷൻ ചാനലുകളുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഇന്നേവരെ ദുഃഖെള്ളി ദിവസം മൂവി പ്രീമിയർ െചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല , അതും ഒരു blockbuster മൂവി, ഈസ്റ്റർ വിഷു ഒക്കെ ഇത്ര അടുത്ത് വച്ചിട്ട് 🙄. എനിക്ക് േതാന്നുന്നത് സൺ ഗ്രൂപ്പിന് പുറത്തുള്ള ആർക്കോ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് െൈററ്റ് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നാണ്.


Good Friday lock down akunnathum ellarum veetil irikkunnathum adhya sambhavam anallo.so ithoke nadakkum.

Varane avashyamund rights surya anallo,varan nd anchaam pathira mathram anu ithu vare ayittum digital release nadakkathath.so both rights with sun nxt avum ennanu thonnunath.

----------


## sputnics

> ആമസോണിൽ കാണുന്നില്ല .....ജീവിതത്തിൽ 2 മണിക്കൂർ നഷ്ടപ്പെടുത്താൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നില്ല എങ്കിൽ avoid this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Innale kanan try cheythirunnu, urangi poyi

----------


## Pavanayi

Anjam paathira now live on SunNXT

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Makarand

> മലയാള െടെലിവിഷൻ ചാനലുകളുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഇന്നേവരെ ദുഃഖെള്ളി ദിവസം മൂവി പ്രീമിയർ െചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല , അതും ഒരു blockbuster മൂവി, ഈസ്റ്റർ വിഷു ഒക്കെ ഇത്ര അടുത്ത് വച്ചിട്ട് 🙄. എനിക്ക് േതാന്നുന്നത് സൺ ഗ്രൂപ്പിന് പുറത്തുള്ള ആർക്കോ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് െൈററ്റ് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നാണ്.


Okke cheythittundu Suryayude prathapakalathu..2000-2002il epozho Pesaha, Good Friday, Easter..3 days prmeire arunnu. Ethanennu ormayilla. 
Vague ayittulla ormayil 2001 Easter premiere Akashaganga arunnu. Aa Thursday and Fri premiere undarunu. Ethokeyanennu kittunnilla. But Athupole BB allennu mathram.

----------


## Makarand

> മലയാള െടെലിവിഷൻ ചാനലുകളുടെ ചരിത്രത്തിൽ ഇന്നേവരെ ദുഃഖെള്ളി ദിവസം മൂവി പ്രീമിയർ െചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല , അതും ഒരു blockbuster മൂവി, ഈസ്റ്റർ വിഷു ഒക്കെ ഇത്ര അടുത്ത് വച്ചിട്ട് 🙄. എനിക്ക് േതാന്നുന്നത് സൺ ഗ്രൂപ്പിന് പുറത്തുള്ള ആർക്കോ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് െൈററ്റ് കിട്ടിയിട്ടുണ്ടെന്നാണ്.





> 


Kure thallanallo. Sunnxt pre release edutha padamalle 5am Pathira..pinne engane doubtful regarding OTT..
VA also Sunnxt arunnu. Maybe nalla amount kittiyapo avar maraxchuvittu kanum NFnu.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> Okke cheythittundu Suryayude prathapakalathu..2000-2002il epozho Pesaha, Good Friday, Easter..3 days prmeire arunnu. Ethanennu ormayilla. 
> Vague ayittulla ormayil 2001 Easter premiere Akashaganga arunnu. Aa Thursday and Fri premiere undarunu. Ethokeyanennu kittunnilla. But Athupole BB allennu mathram.


Good friday ആയതിനാൽ അഞ്ചാം പാതിരാ പ്രീമിയർ ചെയ്തതല്ല ...ഇനി എല്ലാ ഫ്രൈഡേ യും പ്രീമിയർ ഉണ്ടാകും ....സൺ ടീവി യിലും ഇപ്പോൾ എല്ലാ ഫ്രൈഡേ ഉം പ്രീമിയർ വരുന്നുണ്ട് ....സൂര്യ ടീവി യിൽ അടുത്ത വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച സച്ചിൻ പ്രീമിയർ ആണ് .ഇനി അതിനടുത്ത ഫ്രൈഡേ സൂത്രകാരൻ മൂവി ആകാം ........ഇതിനു മുൻപും ദുഖവെള്ളിക്കു സൂര്യ ടീവി പ്രീമിയർ ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട് .ബ്ലോക്ക് ബസ്റ്റർ അല്ല ....കറൻസി (ജയസൂര്യ &മുകേഷ് )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

> Kure thallanallo. Sunnxt pre release edutha padamalle 5am Pathira..pinne engane doubtful regarding OTT..
> VA also Sunnxt arunnu. Maybe nalla amount kittiyapo avar maraxchuvittu kanum NFnu.


Digital rights nerathe poyathanenkil march 27 inu director itta ee postinte artham enthaa

Midhun Manuel Thomas

March 27 10:19 AM

വീടുകളിൽ അടച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന അവസ്ഥയിൽ സിനിമ / സീരീസ് തന്നെയാണ് ഭൂരിഭാഗം ആളുകളുടെയും എന്റർടൈൻമെന്റ്.. !! അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെ 'അഞ്ചാം പാതിരാ' DVD/ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് അന്വേഷിച്ചു ധാരാളം മെസ്സേജുകൾ വരുന്നുണ്ട്. പൊതു ഉത്തരം പോസ്റ്റാമെന്നു കരുതുന്നു - DVD റിലീസ് എന്തായാലും ഉടനില്ല..!! കാരണം ഡിവിഡി പഞ്ച് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള/വിപണനം നടത്താനുള്ള സൗകര്യങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം തൽക്കാലം അടച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്..!! Satellite റിലീസ് അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിൽ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങൾ നടക്കുന്നു..!! Will update on that soon.. !! 🙏🙏 
Stay home. Stay safe.. !! #weshallovercome

----------


## firecrown

> Digital rights nerathe poyathanenkil march 27 inu director itta ee postinte artham enthaa
> 
> Midhun Manuel Thomas
> 
> March 27 10:19 AM
> 
> വീടുകളിൽ അടച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന അവസ്ഥയിൽ സിനിമ / സീരീസ് തന്നെയാണ് ഭൂരിഭാഗം ആളുകളുടെയും എന്റർടൈൻമെന്റ്.. !! അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെ 'അഞ്ചാം പാതിരാ' DVD/ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് അന്വേഷിച്ചു ധാരാളം മെസ്സേജുകൾ വരുന്നുണ്ട്. പൊതു ഉത്തരം പോസ്റ്റാമെന്നു കരുതുന്നു - DVD റിലീസ് എന്തായാലും ഉടനില്ല..!! കാരണം ഡിവിഡി പഞ്ച് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള/വിപണനം നടത്താനുള്ള സൗകര്യങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം തൽക്കാലം അടച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്..!! Satellite റിലീസ് അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിൽ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങൾ നടക്കുന്നു..!! Will update on that soon.. !!  
> Stay home. Stay safe.. !! #weshallovercome


title creditsil digital partner sun nxt ennu kanikkunnundu

----------


## ALEXI

> title creditsil digital partner sun nxt ennu kanikkunnundu


"Ethenkilum streaming platform il release cheyyanulla shramangal nadakkunnu" Ithu vayicha pakshe DR poyittillennalle aarum karuthu

----------


## firecrown

> "Ethenkilum streaming platform il release cheyyanulla shramangal nadakkunnu" Ithu vayicha pakshe DR poyittillennalle aarum karuthu


releaseinu munpu thanne rights surya/sun nxt inu koduthu....athanallo title cardsil angane kanichathu.....mithun arinju kanilla allenkil orthu kanilla....athayirikkum angane post ittathu.

----------


## ALEXI

> releaseinu munpu thanne rights surya/sun nxt inu koduthu....athanallo title cardsil angane kanichathu.....mithun arinju kanilla allenkil orthu kanilla....athayirikkum angane post ittathu.


Title credits il undenkil pinne doubt illallo...Pathram mikkavarum ingerda postinte chuvadu pidichu ezhuthi vittathavum

----------


## firecrown

> Title credits il undenkil pinne doubt illallo...Pathram mikkavarum ingerda postinte chuvadu pidichu ezhuthi vittathavum


athe..........

----------


## pnikhil007

> releaseinu munpu thanne rights surya/sun nxt inu koduthu....athanallo title cardsil angane kanichathu.....mithun arinju kanilla allenkil orthu kanilla....athayirikkum angane post ittathu.


During the initial week of release,  they had announced that it will not be released in any ott platform to defend a fake news of immediate  amazon prime release.  

So onnu urundu kalichathanu so that somebody doesn't dig out their old announcement of no ott release.  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

ഏപ്രിൽ 15 ബുധനാഴ്ച മുതൽ Netflix ഇൽ 

വികൃതി 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Makarand

> Digital rights nerathe poyathanenkil march 27 inu director itta ee postinte artham enthaa
> 
> Midhun Manuel Thomas
> 
> March 27 10:19 AM
> 
> വീടുകളിൽ അടച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന അവസ്ഥയിൽ സിനിമ / സീരീസ് തന്നെയാണ് ഭൂരിഭാഗം ആളുകളുടെയും എന്റർടൈൻമെന്റ്.. !! അതുകൊണ്ട് തന്നെ 'അഞ്ചാം പാതിരാ' DVD/ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് അന്വേഷിച്ചു ധാരാളം മെസ്സേജുകൾ വരുന്നുണ്ട്. പൊതു ഉത്തരം പോസ്റ്റാമെന്നു കരുതുന്നു - DVD റിലീസ് എന്തായാലും ഉടനില്ല..!! കാരണം ഡിവിഡി പഞ്ച് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള/വിപണനം നടത്താനുള്ള സൗകര്യങ്ങൾ എല്ലാം തൽക്കാലം അടച്ചിരിക്കുകയാണ്..!! Satellite റിലീസ് അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഏതെങ്കിലും പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിൽ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള ശ്രമങ്ങൾ നടക്കുന്നു..!! Will update on that soon.. !! 🙏🙏 
> Stay home. Stay safe.. !! #weshallovercome


Ya..paranjapole Mithun vann urundukali anu FB postingsil epozhum. 
Ashiq Usman ithu vare ellam outright kodukum pre release.
Mithun annu itta post OTTil varilla ennalla...Amazon, Net Flix polulla platformsil varilla ennanu. Avar 2 perumanallo vergam release cheyyunne. Sunnxt maxmimum TV premiere kazhinjanu idaru, Athanu pulli uddeshichathu. Rights Sunnxt ayakondanu Amazon or NFil varilla ennu paranjathu.

Cinema releasenu 2 months munpe Sunnxt and Surya rights announced arunnu. Padathinte titlelum posterslum okke digital partner sunnxt ennu undallo.

Pinne ee itta post veruthe  aalkaril oru curiosity unarthan arunnu. Sunnxt anennu alkku nannayittu ariyam. KAranam ayalum co producer anallo.

----------


## Makarand

> "Ethenkilum streaming platform il release cheyyanulla shramangal nadakkunnu" Ithu vayicha pakshe DR poyittillennalle aarum karuthu


Ithu bayichapo njan adyam vicharichu Sunnxt arkelum marachuvitto ennu. (Idakku angane cheyarundu). 
But Mithun FB sthiram follow cheyyunnavar paranajthu veruthe oru curiosity undakkiyathanennu.

----------


## Makarand

> During the initial week of release,  they had announced that it will not be released in any ott platform to defend a fake news of immediate  amazon prime release.  
> 
> So onnu urundu kalichathanu so that somebody doesn't dig out their old announcement of no ott release.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Annum urundu kalichathu thanne...pakuthi sathyam mathram ezhuthum. 
Primeo Netflixo polulla platofrmil varilla ennu paranju. Kettavar news kaimarivannapol OTT as a whole ayi.
Arelum chodicha parayan nyamaundu Mithunu..Karanam Prime, Flix polulla OTT allalo Sunnxt. Avar TV telecast kazhinjalle idoo ennu..:)

----------


## Superstarakshay

Anjam pathira releasinu munne sun nxtinu vittathaanu. Padam release cheyth kazhinju nalla response vannapol veruthe oru post angu ittathayirikum. Pothuve streaming siteil pettann varunth kond aalukal theateril kaanathoru sahacharyam ullath kond onnu thattivittathaanu. Common janangalil palarkum online release ennal telegramil varal aanu. So avare okke onnu pattikkan itta oru post. Athre ullu

----------


## sankar1992

SUN NETWORK um AMAZON um aayi tie-up aanu. So in future Sun nte padangal  Amazon il varum. ath exclusive release aano atho Jio-Mx player pole aano enne ariyan ullu.Old films varaan saadhyatha kaanunnilla.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Basil369

> SUN NETWORK um AMAZON um aayi tie-up aanu. So in future Sun nte padangal  Amazon il varum. ath exclusive release aano atho Jio-Mx player pole aano enne ariyan ullu.Old films varaan saadhyatha kaanunnilla.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Varane Avashyamund Netflix ayi deal ayi enn kettu Sunnxt


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Varane Avashyamund Netflix ayi deal ayi enn kettu Sunnxt
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


avanmar multiple OTT platform aayitt deal aakan nokkunund... Amazon um aayi deal aayi ennath credible source il ninnanu kettath... sunnxt vicharicha pole click aavathond mattu sites ne aashrayikkunund SUN NETWORK....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

> avanmar multiple OTT platform aayitt deal aakan nokkunund... Amazon um aayi deal aayi ennath credible source il ninnanu kettath... sunnxt vicharicha pole click aavathond mattu sites ne aashrayikkunund SUN NETWORK....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sunnxtum netflixum munp thotte deal undennu thonunnu. Avarde productions aaya petta, sarkar okke sunnxtinoppam thanne netflixlum release cheythirunnu.

----------


## Basil369

> avanmar multiple OTT platform aayitt deal aakan nokkunund... Amazon um aayi deal aayi ennath credible source il ninnanu kettath... sunnxt vicharicha pole click aavathond mattu sites ne aashrayikkunund SUN NETWORK....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ayyappanum Koshium Amazon ayi avar deal cheythu...  Varane Netflix ayitanu deal ennanu kettath

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Ayyappanum Koshium Amazon ayi avar deal cheythu...  Varane Netflix ayitanu deal ennanu kettath
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Ayyappanum koshiyum but upload cheythirikkunath sun nte team/staffs alla...enikk ariyavunna oru media team aanu..avar thanne aanu Shylock okke upload cheythath....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Superstarakshay

> avanmar multiple OTT platform aayitt deal aakan nokkunund... Amazon um aayi deal aayi ennath credible source il ninnanu kettath... sunnxt vicharicha pole click aavathond mattu sites ne aashrayikkunund SUN NETWORK....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hotstar appurath free aitt ellam kodukkum. Ivanmaar ahangaram moothu aadyamokke appil keran thanne register cheyyenda avastha ayirunnu. Just catalogue polum kaanan pattillayirunnu. Ippo mx playeril free ayitt kaanam sun nxt🤣🤣

----------


## sankar1992

> Hotstar appurath free aitt ellam kodukkum. Ivanmaar ahangaram moothu aadyamokke appil keran thanne register cheyyenda avastha ayirunnu. Just catalogue polum kaanan pattillayirunnu. Ippo mx playeril free ayitt kaanam sun nxt🤣🤣


worst streaming platform aanu Hotstar...ath vech bakki onninem compare cheyyalle...sun aadhyam muthale subscription based aakki... athil enikk valya thettayitt onnum thonniyilla...per year 480 rs alle ullu...that's not a huge amount...also sun dth ullavarkku free aayirunnu...ippazhum aanennu thonnunu....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

ഏപ്രിൽ 15 ബുധനാഴ്ച (നാളെ) മുതൽ netflix ഇൽ 

വേൾഡ് ഫേമസ് lover 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> ഏപ്രിൽ 15 ബുധനാഴ്ച (നാളെ) മുതൽ netflix ഇൽ 
> 
> വേൾഡ് ഫേമസ് lover 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ee padam hit aano ??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ee padam hit aano ??


no..disaster aayirunu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

varane aavashyamund okke online release cheyth koode ippol...also dhamakka,valiya perunnaal etc.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DHIMDI MATHAI

> Ee padam hit aano ??


Pinnee...world famous hit anu

----------


## kannan

> ഏപ്രിൽ 15 ബുധനാഴ്ച (നാളെ) മുതൽ netflix ഇൽ 
> 
> വേൾഡ് ഫേമസ് lover 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Athyavashyam abhinayam ariyaam . . 

But this guy's movie\role selection mosham

Oduvil oru Imraan Hashmi level aaakum

----------


## Makarand

VA promo Sunnxtil vannu..
Coming Soon..

----------


## Makarand

> avanmar multiple OTT platform aayitt deal aakan nokkunund... Amazon um aayi deal aayi ennath credible source il ninnanu kettath... sunnxt vicharicha pole click aavathond mattu sites ne aashrayikkunund SUN NETWORK....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


But Amazon and NF maximum 1 or 2 yrs all rights? Athu kazhinja ithoke Sunnxt swantham aville? Angane kurachu padangal undnenu thonunun..
Also never thought Sunnxt will fix a deal with Amazon. Amazon rights edukkuna 90% padangalum Asianet ayirunnu teleast irunnathu.
Sankar bhai..apo ini Sun and Amazon combined purchase avumo?

----------


## sankar1992

> But Amazon and NF maximum 1 or 2 yrs all rights? Athu kazhinja ithoke Sunnxt swantham aville? Angane kurachu padangal undnenu thonunun..
> Also never thought Sunnxt will fix a deal with Amazon. Amazon rights edukkuna 90% padangalum Asianet ayirunnu teleast irunnathu.
> Sankar bhai..apo ini Sun and Amazon combined purchase avumo?


Amazon angane outright aayi Malayalam padangal onnum ippol vaangunnilla ennanu arinjath...So Sun padangal kodukkuvanel ath share basis il aayirikkum like Saina or Sree movies cheyyunna pole...Also sun-Amazon deal aayi ennu vechal ini sakala padangalum avar onnich aakum purchasing ennu arthamilla...recently avar vaangiya padangal chilappo sunnxt koodathe Amazonilum upload cheyyum... Sun-Amazon deal engane aanennu info thanna aalodu chodichittu parayaam....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Amazon angane outright aayi Malayalam padangal onnum ippol vaangunnilla ennanu arinjath...So Sun padangal kodukkuvanel ath share basis il aayirikkum like Saina or Sree movies cheyyunna pole...Also sun-Amazon deal aayi ennu vechal ini sakala padangalum avar onnich aakum purchasing ennu arthamilla...recently avar vaangiya padangal chilappo sunnxt koodathe Amazonilum upload cheyyum... Sun-Amazon deal engane aanennu info thanna aalodu chodichittu parayaam....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Appol Anjam Pathira SUNNTXT ippol varille?
Adyam Amazon-il aano varika?

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> varane aavashyamund okke online release cheyth koode ippol...also dhamakka,valiya perunnaal etc.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Varane Netflix ayitanu deal ennanu kettath
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


OYPK streaming site-il vanno?

----------


## ALEXI

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithappo randilum varuvo

----------


## Laleattan

> Appol Anjam Pathira SUNNTXT ippol varille?
> Adyam Amazon-il aano varika?


SunNxt & Netflix deal ollu.  prime via producer aanu AK, Big bro shyloack ellam poyathu.

----------


## Laleattan

> OYPK streaming site-il vanno?


Hotstaril undairunnu

----------


## Mammooka fan

MX player streaming free aano??

----------


## sankar1992

> Appol Anjam Pathira SUNNTXT ippol varille?
> Adyam Amazon-il aano varika?


ella filmsum Sun-Amazon deal kaanilla... correct deal engane ennu njan chodichittu parayaam...also netflix outright vaangikkunnath kondakum premiere okke avide varunnath...Amazon outright onnum vaangunnilla enna arinje....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> MX player streaming free aano??


yes

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> MX player streaming free aano??


Yes, but available only in India. Heard sunnext films are free in Mx player. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Hotstaril undairunnu


Hotstar onnum vannitiila. Tv premiere undayyappo hotstaril kanichu that's all. Ekadesham one year athu onnu erakki vittoode


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Moothoan prime release vallom undo ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> MX player streaming free aano??


Athil prime , undooo

----------


## Makarand

> Amazon angane outright aayi Malayalam padangal onnum ippol vaangunnilla ennanu arinjath...So Sun padangal kodukkuvanel ath share basis il aayirikkum like Saina or Sree movies cheyyunna pole...Also sun-Amazon deal aayi ennu vechal ini sakala padangalum avar onnich aakum purchasing ennu arthamilla...recently avar vaangiya padangal chilappo sunnxt koodathe Amazonilum upload cheyyum... Sun-Amazon deal engane aanennu info thanna aalodu chodichittu parayaam....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ok mach........

----------


## Mike

August cinemas nte oru padam indarnnallo "Kali" ithuvare oru streaming site ilum vanitilla....

athupole Sugeeth nte oru padam, Kinavalli.... athum vaanitilla ithu vare, enthelum chance undo ithokke >>

satelite polum poyitille ee padangalide ?

----------


## Maakkan

> August cinemas nte oru padam indarnnallo "Kali" ithuvare oru streaming site ilum vanitilla....
> 
> athupole Sugeeth nte oru padam, Kinavalli.... athum vaanitilla ithu vare, enthelum chance undo ithokke >>
> 
> satelite polum poyitille ee padangalide ?


 കലി hotstar ൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ ഉണ്ടോ എന്ന് അറിയില്ല

----------


## anoopm84

> കലി hotstar ൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ ഉണ്ടോ എന്ന് അറിയില്ല


pulli udheshichathu "കളി" aavananu chance with new comers

----------


## Mike

not DQ movie കലി... ...its കളി 




> കലി hotstar ൽ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ ഉണ്ടോ എന്ന് അറിയില്ല

----------


## Ajeesh1225

ഏപ്രിൽ 24 മുതൽ Netflix ഇൽ കൊലയുതിർ കാലം 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sputnics

> ഏപ്രിൽ 24 മുതൽ Netflix ഇൽ കൊലയുതിർ കാലം 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already available in Prime Video

----------


## Kenny

> August cinemas nte oru padam indarnnallo "Kali" ithuvare oru streaming site ilum vanitilla....
> 
> athupole Sugeeth nte oru padam, Kinavalli.... athum vaanitilla ithu vare, enthelum chance undo ithokke >>
> 
> satelite polum poyitille ee padangalide ?


Kaly vannillarunno? Idaku torrentoke undayirunnu..
Kinavalliyoke wait cheythu maduthu...thobama,pinne athe teaminte veroru padam digital onnum vannittilla ithuvare..

----------


## sputnics

> Kaly vannillarunno? Idaku torrentoke undayirunnu..
> Kinavalliyoke wait cheythu maduthu...thobama,pinne* athe teaminte veroru padam* digital onnum vannittilla ithuvare..


Mariam vannu vilakoothi aano? Athu didgital release aayallo along with Al-Mallu...

----------


## Kenny

> Mariam vannu vilakoothi aano? Athu didgital release aayallo along with Al-Mallu...


Athalla..
Sorry same team alla...just siju...varthakal ithuvare aanu njan udheshiche..athu vannayrunno?

----------


## sputnics

> Athalla..
> Sorry same team alla...just siju...varthakal ithuvare aanu njan udheshiche..athu vannayrunno?


Illa....Athu prime medichu ennu evideo kandirunnu....ithu vare vannittilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Varane Avashyamundu Streaming On Netlfix From April 20

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Mrs Serial Killer

https://youtu.be/kwTNtpx13ZE

Streaming on 1st May, Netflix 

Shirish Kunder സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് ചിത്രത്തിൽ മനോജ് ബാജ്പേയ്, ജാക്വലിൻ ഫെർണാണ്ടസ്, മോഹിത് റെയ്ന  എന്നിവരാണ് പ്രധാന താരങ്ങൾ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING CONFIRMED
*

----------


## Abin thomas

Sunnxt nd netflix frm april 20th

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Netflix

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

Streaming Now.

----------


## sankar1992

> Streaming Now.


Not available for me.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Oruvan1

> Streaming Now.



DQ nte name thanne illaalo

----------


## BONJOUR

> Streaming Now.


Thangal ethu rajyathanu!

----------


## i m krish

> Netflix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not available for me also

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

Streaming now on sunnxt and netflix.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> DQ nte name thanne illaalo


Moyalalede perinte aavashyam venda ennu thonni kaanum..

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Forensic | Streaming on Amazon Prime from May 1st!!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## skv

*VIKRITHI* - Now streaming on NETFLIX

----------


## Mammooka fan

Telegram il download chyan ulla nalla group enthelum undo???

----------


## sputnics

World famous Lover Malayalam version now in youtube

----------


## king sasi

Any news on The Kung Fu Master?

----------


## Oruvan1

> World famous Lover Malayalam version now in youtube


nalla assal oola padam

----------


## sputnics

> nalla assal oola padam


Yes, oru 20 minutes kandu urangi poyi

----------


## jimmy

> nalla assal oola padam


arjun reddy um enikkistayilla

----------


## Oruvan1

> arjun reddy um enikkistayilla


arjun reddy was good for me..

but ithu bayankara bore..

paris story okke nammade chirakodinja kinaavukalekkaal dhayaneeyam

----------


## aravind

Ulta streaming now on Zee5.

----------


## aravind

Anjaam Pathira streaming on Sunnxt from 27th April.

----------


## sankar1992

> Anjaam Pathira streaming on Sunnxt from 27th March.


2021 march aano 😄😄😄

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

> 2021 march aano 😄😄😄
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Sorry. April aanu udheshichath.

----------


## sankar1992

> Sorry. April aanu udheshichath.


hehe chumma chodichatha...😄😄😄

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

[QUOTE=aak;8620984][/QUOTE @Mike ningal chodicha cinema

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## fkTrump

Surprised Moothon not released in any streaming platform thus far.

----------


## shortbread

Any updates on:
- Kappela
- Kung fu Master

----------


## Mike

[QUOTE=Akhil krishnan;8620987]


> [/QUOTE @Mike ningal chodicha cinema
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Avasanam ethi alle 😁 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

Jyotika’s #PonMagalVandhal will have direct release in OTT (Amazon Prime Video) on May 1st week as confirmed by ‘Valaipechu’. First Tamil film which had direct OTT release is #Karma in 2016.

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## jordan

criterion collection netflix or amazonil kittumo .. .

----------


## sankar1992

> criterion collection netflix or amazonil kittumo .. .


Avarude swantham platform und...criterionchannel.com

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

#Anjaam_Pathira Now Streaming On #SunNxt

----------


## jordan

> Avarude swantham platform und...criterionchannel.com
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


not available in my region  ..

----------


## Saathan

Ellathinteyum price ethra anu

----------


## sputnics

*Goudhamante Radham* available in Prime Video

----------


## aravind

> *Goudhamante Radham* available in Prime Video


For outside India audience.

----------


## aps

> For outside India audience.


Its available in India now.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> #Anjaam_Pathira Now Streaming On #SunNxt


Sunnext 5.1 aakkiyo? avide account ullavar tell me

----------


## pnikhil007

> Sunnext 5.1 aakkiyo? avide account ullavar tell me


Heard all sunnext contents are available  free in MX player..If you are in india check there. Cant access mx player from outside India.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

> Heard all sunnext contents are available  free in MX player..If you are in india check there. Cant access mx player from outside India.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sunnxt videos are available on MX Player, jiocinema and vodafone play. But you can't cast them or even play the videos in full quality. Maximum quality 720p aanu. So 5.1 audio Sunnxtil undenkil thanne MX playeril kittilla.

----------


## Appootten

I am not getting gouthamande ratham in USA. What is keyword to search ? I tried movie name as mentioned above , Neeraj madhav etc but no result

----------


## sudhishmgt

> I am not getting gouthamande ratham in USA. What is keyword to search ? I tried movie name as mentioned above , Neeraj madhav etc but no result



just serch for malayalam movies 

then sort by Newest arrivals

----------


## kairalitv

using an android tv in middle east , engneya athil nalla vpn instal lcheyna pattuka? anyone using vpn and hotsar/ sun  in middle east

----------


## SunDarAN

> Sunnxt videos are available on MX Player, jiocinema and vodafone play. But you can't cast them or even play the videos in full quality. Maximum quality 720p aanu. So 5.1 audio Sunnxtil undenkil thanne MX playeril kittilla.


Endan mx player..apk player ano ath engene use cheyya

----------


## aravind

> Endan mx player..apk player ano ath engene use cheyya


MX Player

----------


## anupkerb1

> I am not getting gouthamande ratham in USA. What is keyword to search ? I tried movie name as mentioned above , Neeraj madhav etc but no result


Youtube undarnalo

----------


## anupkerb1

> I am not getting gouthamande ratham in USA. What is keyword to search ? I tried movie name as mentioned above , Neeraj madhav etc but no result


Youtube undarnalo

----------


## anupkerb1

> Endan mx player..apk player ano ath engene use cheyya


Prime pole oru ap aanu . But free aanu

----------


## pnikhil007

Watched :
Sacred Games
Special OPS
Family Man
Asur
Mirzapur
Forgotten Army

Almost agree on this data. How is the other series mentioned here ? All this are worth  the time ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Sunnxt videos are available on MX Player, jiocinema and vodafone play. But you can't cast them or even play the videos in full quality. Maximum quality 720p aanu. So 5.1 audio Sunnxtil undenkil thanne MX playeril kittilla.


Sunext il 5.1 undu for all the latest movies . 
Hotstar ozhichu ippo ellarum minimum 5.1 offer cheyyunnund

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

Forensic innano release?

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Forensic innano release?


postponed to aftr tv release

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> postponed to aftr tv release


Oruvaka mattedathe erppadayippoyi.. Ennanu tv release?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Oruvaka mattedathe erppadayippoyi.. Ennanu tv release?


May 2nd week

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

SathyamParanjaa Vishwasikkuvo on SunNXT from May 8th.

----------


## firecrown

https://www.plex.tv/watch-free/

new free streaming service for english movies....kurachu hindi moviesum undu....Urumi hindi dub undu

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Njanum kure anweshichu. Asianet rights expired ayittu kollangalayi. Kairaliyide kayyil anu. Vere evidem kananilla.


Ivanmarkk ithokke youtubeil ittude....kurachu cash enkilum kittum  :Doh:

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Endan mx player..apk player ano ath engene use cheyya


Androidile ettavum famous media player aan mx player. Vlc computeril enthaano athaan androufinu mx player. Mx player ariyatha orale adyayutt kanuvaa!!!

----------


## firecrown

> Androidile ettavum famous media player aan mx player. Vlc computeril enthaano athaan androufinu mx player. Mx player ariyatha orale adyayutt kanuvaa!!!


njanum kettittilla....androidil onnum download cheyyarilla....torrent ellam laptopil aanu

----------


## Abin thomas

സമീപകാലത്തിറങ്ങിയ മലയാളസിനിമകളിൽ ഏറ്റവും ചർച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രമാണ്* കപ്പേള. മാർച്ച്* 6-ന്* കേരളമെമ്പാടുമുള്ള തിയെറ്ററുകളിൽ റിലീസ്* ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രം കോവിഡ്* വ്യാപനം മൂലം തിയേറ്ററുകൾ അടച്ചപ്പോൾ കേവലം 5 ദിവസങ്ങൾ മാത്രം പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ച്* പിൻവലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ കപ്പേള വൻ തുകയ്ക്ക്* നെറ്റ്*ഫ്ലിക്സ്* സ്വന്തമാക്കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്*.

----------


## Appootten

41, adyarathri okke OTT release aayo? If yes, which one ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

FORENSIC Asianet koode Hotstar undayirunno, like simulcast ?
Asianet logo illatha Rips Telegram-il kandu.

----------


## aravind

> FORENSIC Asianet koode Hotstar undayirunno, like simulcast ?
> Asianet logo illatha Rips Telegram-il kandu.


Yes. Asianetnte ella moviesum angane undaavarund. Available through the live TV option.

----------


## Jo

My Santa ennanu?

----------


## aravind



----------


## Laleattan

> My Santa ennanu?


Onathinu nokkam

----------


## vipi

> സമീപകാലത്തിറങ്ങിയ മലയാളസിനിമകളിൽ ഏറ്റവും ചർച്ച ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രമാണ്* കപ്പേള. മാർച്ച്* 6-ന്* കേരളമെമ്പാടുമുള്ള തിയെറ്ററുകളിൽ റിലീസ്* ചെയ്യപ്പെട്ട ചിത്രം കോവിഡ്* വ്യാപനം മൂലം തിയേറ്ററുകൾ അടച്ചപ്പോൾ കേവലം 5 ദിവസങ്ങൾ മാത്രം പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ച്* പിൻവലിക്കേണ്ടിവന്നിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോഴിതാ കപ്പേള വൻ തുകയ്ക്ക്* നെറ്റ്*ഫ്ലിക്സ്* സ്വന്തമാക്കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ്*.


thestres open aakumbol aadyam ith re release cheyyum ennu keattaarunnu...

btw 41 aarkkanu ??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> thestres open aakumbol aadyam ith re release cheyyum ennu keattaarunnu...
> 
> btw 41 aarkkanu ??


തീയേറ്ററുകളിൽ അടുത്തകാലത്തൊന്നും തുറക്കില്ല എന്ന് മനസ്സിലായി കാണും.
_41_ സൺ നെക്സ്റ്റ് ആണു സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് പാർട്ണർ.

----------


## Abin thomas

> thestres open aakumbol aadyam ith re release cheyyum ennu keattaarunnu...
> 
> btw 41 aarkkanu ??


Netflix valiya amount koduthanu kappela vangiyath.small budget film alle so better option ithanu ennu thonniyitundavum.news genuine anu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

'EVIDEY' movie uploaded on Amrita Online movies YouTube channel.

----------


## samson

41 in SunNXT

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Releasing soon on Prime Video

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

7 films to have direct OTT release in Amazon Prime

PonMagalVandhal - May 29
GulaboSitabo - June 12
Penguin - June 19 
Law - June 26
 FrenchBriyani - July 24
ShakuntalaDevi - TBA
SufiyumSujatavum - TBA

----------


## firecrown

*Malayalam streaming service Neestream launches its premium service in U.S. and Canada*

Basic, free subscription is available worldwide; Neestream premium service is only available in the United States and Canada for now.


WASHINTON, DC: Neestream, a new streaming platform that caters to the Malayalam-speaking population across the globe, has been launched.


The premium service of Neestream, which includes hundreds of Malayalam movies and a number of news channels, is currently only available  in the United States and Canada. The basic service, containing original Neestream programs, is available worldwide, and is free.


“Per capita, Malayalees consume more news and entertainment content than most linguistic groups in the developing world,” said Javad K. Hassan, Chairman of the JKH Holding Co., a McLean, Virginia, -based global conglomerate of companies operating in a number of technology and service areas.


“Our objective with Neestream is to give Malayalees in India and around the world the best of Malayalam entertainment and current affairs.”


Hassan, a former top executive with IBM and AMP, pointed out that global over-the-top media players Netflix and Amazon, as well as Indian market leaders Hotstar and Zee5, are investing heavily in content in Malayalam and other South Asian regional languages.

While the U.S. streaming giants have an advantage in resources, Hassan said Neestream intends to compete with them. “As an operation focused solely on the Malayalam market, we hope we will be able to make an impact by bringing the finest and most informative content to the consumers.”


Asif Ismail, CEO of Neestream, said the streaming platform will focus on unearthing talent and creators in Kerala and from within the global Malayalee diaspora.


Ismail, who is also the publisher of The American Bazaar, said that, although the premium service is initially available only in North America, “eventually, it will be available globally.”


The platform gives premium subscribers an unlimited access to hundreds of movies, Malayalam news channels and original content. One can also watch major Malayalam TV channels around the clock.


For subscribers in the United States, the platform also offers some English content in a category called Neestream Americas.


Neestream subscriptions can be accessed at wwww.neestream.com. The standard subscription is free. The premium package costs $18 for 6 months and $29.99 for a year in the United States and Canada.


Neestream is also available on Roku, Chromecast, iOS and Android. Soon, it will also be available on Amazon Fire as well.


The aim of coming up with a dedicated platform in Malayalam, according to Hassan, was to bridge an important and much needed gap when it comes to meaningful content for Malayalam-speaking households around the world.


The vision behind the platform was also the fact that, as migration continues to make cultures and communities more spread out, there is an increased interest in regional languages globally. Statistically, most immigrant communities across the world try to retain their cultural landmarks, particularly their mother tongue and hence there remains a need for content in regional languages.


Besides JKH Holding Co., Hassan is the founder and Chairman of NeST Group, a global conglomerate of more than two-dozen companies spread across five continents. He founded NeST Group after retiring from AMP Inc., a Fortune 100 firm and the world’s largest electronic components/connector maker, as its President of Global Inter-Connect Systems business.


In his 10-year career with AMP, he diversified the company into fiber-optics and wireless technologies and helped it grow into a $1.5 billion business.


NeST Group companies employ more than 4,000 people and have products and technologies in a whole range of areas, including Internet of Things, health care, green energy, wireless and fiber optics communication systems, and media software and digital media.

https://www.americanbazaaronline.com...canada-440750/

----------


## Mike

Viu 🤔 Njan tv il download cheythathayi orma illa... innu nokiyappo app listil kidakunnu.... 6 months free ... no credit card asked ..... Kure Malayalam contents undu ..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Viu 🤔 Njan tv il download cheythathayi orma illa... innu nokiyappo app listil kidakunnu.... 6 months free ... no credit card asked ..... Kure Malayalam contents undu ..... 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apo Firestickil eduthu nokkaamalle.. credit card details aavashyam illel 6maasam sukhamaay use cheyaalo

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

Manoharam streaming now on Prime.

----------


## aps

Neeyum Njaanum Now Streaming on "Amrita Online Movies" Channel in "Youtube".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IveoJ3Fwd0Amrita Online Movies




[COLOR=var(--paper-tooltip-text-color, white)]Verified[/COLOR]

----------


## sputnics

*Kinavalli streaming now in Prime Video*

----------


## aak

> Neeyum Njaanum Now Streaming on "Amrita Online Movies" Channel in "Youtube".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IveoJ3Fwd0Amrita Online Movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=var(--paper-tooltip-text-color, white)]Verified[/COLOR]

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#Kinavalli Now Streaming On Amazon Prime 

*

----------


## sputnics

*Papam Cheyyathavar Kalleriyatte  now streaming on Prime Video

*

----------


## DHIMDI MATHAI

*PAVIYETTANTE MADHURACHOORAL*  :Hi:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Vakathirivu.
Queen of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam.
Rameshan oru Peralla.
Oru Njayarazhcha.*

These 4 films available on Telegram.
Don't know which OTT platform(s) they released.

----------


## kairalitv

> *PAVIYETTANTE MADHURACHOORAL*


enna pinne  hd yil thnne kanamallo e padam ....

----------


## sankar1992

> enna pinne  hd yil thnne kanamallo e padam ....


4K kittumo ennu nokkanam...😄

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

ghajini puthiya blu-ray irangiyo?....torrentil oru 37gb rip vannittundu

----------


## aravind

> ghajini puthiya blu-ray irangiyo?....torrentil oru 37gb rip vannittundu


Seyons bluray rip repost cheythirikkunnatha.

----------


## sputnics

> enna pinne  hd yil thnne kanamallo e padam ....


ee screen shot il ulla scene kanan aanel chumma time kalayanda......Athinu veroru movie und..."Ayaaal" Lal hero aayulla padam :P

----------


## sputnics

> *Vakathirivu.
> Queen of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam.
> Rameshan oru Peralla.
> Oru Njayarazhcha.*
> 
> These 4 films available on Telegram.
> Don't know which OTT platform(s) they released.


*Rameshan oru Peralla* streaming on Prime Video - movie oru one time watch aanu, manikandan Pattambi nayakan
Vakathirivu -  youtube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bbPWHFg7dM
*Queen of Neermathalam Pootha Kalam - yupptv
*

----------


## vipi

any news about Moothoan ??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> any news about Moothoan ??


No news - waiting for Moothon, My Santa, Valiyaperunnal, Finals release.

----------


## sputnics

*IBLIS* streaming now in Prime Video

----------


## Naradhan

> *PAVIYETTANTE MADHURACHOORAL*


ശോകം ആണല്ലോ കാര്യങ്ങള്* ...

----------


## DHIMDI MATHAI

> ee screen shot il ulla scene kanan aanel chumma time kalayanda......Athinu veroru movie und..."Ayaaal" Lal hero aayulla padam :P


It was a body double used in Ayaal, Lena admitted in an interview  :Frown:

----------


## kairalitv

> ee screen shot il ulla scene kanan aanel chumma time kalayanda......Athinu veroru movie und..."Ayaaal" Lal hero aayulla padam :P


ath ap de youtube il nalla kidkkan ayi kidakunnude.....

----------


## sputnics

> It was a body double used in Ayaal, Lena admitted in an interview


Satyam, ee scree shot-um Ayaal-ile sceneum thammil ajagajanthara vythysam und...

----------


## aravind

Happy Sardar streaming tonight on Sunnxt.

----------


## shortbread

Kappela release udanne ille?!

----------


## Oruvan1

aarenkilum kando ?





> Happy Sardar streaming tonight on Sunnxt.

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Ipo kand kazhinje ullu.. kollaarunnu movie.. emotional drama type.. jyothika nannayittund.. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ipo kand kazhinje ullu.. kollaarunnu movie.. emotional drama type.. jyothika nannayittund.. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Good one
Jyothika kidukki

----------


## jeanu007

> aarenkilum kando ?


Saw this movie half way through..its sucha silly movie so far,lacklustre story,lacked comedy..no chemistry between lead actors..to sum it up a very poor screenplay so far!!🤯😖😤

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Ipo kand kazhinje ullu.. kollaarunnu movie.. emotional drama type.. jyothika nannayittund.. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Ethu official rls anale? Will check it out.

----------


## bhola bhala

.................

----------


## pnikhil007

> Ipo kand kazhinje ullu.. kollaarunnu movie.. emotional drama type.. jyothika nannayittund.. 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Good movie 7/10

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## bilalmn09

guys, malayalam audio cds online evide kittum?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

FORENSIC Streaming on Netflix from June 7..

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## R1

Forensic is such a crap movie without any logic...

----------


## firecrown

Dhamaka streaming on Prime Video by Goodwill Entertainment...

(Gooodwill also streaming Iblis and Kaly on Prime....background posteril avarude logo undu)

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Forensic is such a crap movie without any logic...


ano? .... heard some positive rws too. Anjaam Pathira ayitu engane?

----------


## Aivin Alex

> ano? .... heard some positive rws too. Anjaam Pathira ayitu engane?


Angam pathira is far better. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

uriyadi evde aanu streaming ?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> uriyadi evde aanu streaming ?


Streaming soon on Sunnxt...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Aivin Alex

> uriyadi evde aanu streaming ?


Ente ponnu anna kanaleee... 

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Ente ponnu anna kanaleee... 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


kandu .padam pora average ...

----------


## kandahassan

Aana alaralodalaral ennoru vineeth sreenivasan film irangiyille ?????

athu ethu platformil aanu available ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Aana alaralodalaral ennoru vineeth sreenivasan film irangiyille ?????
> 
> athu ethu platformil aanu available ?


Hotstar anenu tonunu . Hotstar r prime ithil edilo und . Njan pakuthi kanditumd

----------


## kandahassan

> Hotstar anenu tonunu . Hotstar r prime ithil edilo und . *Njan pakuthi kanditumd*


bore padam aano ?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> bore padam aano ?


Ente ponno ormipikkalle

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Aana alaralodalaral ennoru vineeth sreenivasan film irangiyille ?????
> 
> athu ethu platformil aanu available ?


Flowers TV première arunnu, annu kandathanu. Waste padam.

----------


## anupkerb1

> bore padam aano ?


Corona ayathu kondu kandal kuttam parayila . Bodham vanal  :Laughing:

----------


## sputnics

Forensic streaming now - NetFlix

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Forensic streaming now - NetFlix


started off good with first act, but then went downhill. disappointed. no where close to Anjaam Pathira range.

----------


## kairalitv

> started off good with first act, but then went downhill. disappointed. no where close to Anjaam Pathira range.


satyam  orupad expect cheytha poyath  serikkum nirasha peduthi. second  time kaanan  thonunilla ..

----------


## Ajeesh1225

A mothers worst nightmare comes true. Trailer out on June 11. 

#PenguinOnPrime premieres June 19 in Tamil and Telugu, with dub in Malayalam. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Ottakkoru kaamukan evdeyenkilum streaming undo?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ottakkoru kaamukan evdeyenkilum streaming undo?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Youtube...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ottakkoru kaamukan evdeyenkilum streaming undo?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Streaming vannittilla, TV premiere kazhinju, HDTVRip irangiyittundu.

----------


## Naradhan

> A mother’s worst nightmare comes true. Trailer out on June 11. 
> 
> #PenguinOnPrime premieres June 19 in Tamil and Telugu, with dub in Malayalam. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched the trailer.... Doesn't the Chaplin face looks like Keerthy ??

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> Watched the trailer.... Doesn't the Chaplin face looks like Keerthy ??


Trailer out tomorrow afternoon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Trailer out tomorrow afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appo njaan kandathu teaser aano ...? Looked like trailer ....  :Thinking:

----------


## shml

i want to download a movie from mxplayer desktopif any one have any idea, please help

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Watched the trailer.... Doesn't the Chaplin face looks like Keerthy ??


Sorry ... Both are different characters ...

----------


## STRANGER

Mothoon  and Finals rights unsold aano? Ithuvare online release kurichu onnum ketila.

----------


## shml

there is a movie "THENEECHAYUM PEERANKIPADAYUM" in mxplayer. I want to download that movie. any one can any idea how can download from mxplayer

----------


## firecrown

> there is a movie "THENEECHAYUM PEERANKIPADAYUM" in mxplayer. I want to download that movie. any one can any idea how can download from mxplayer


Legal Streaming movies download cheyyan pattilla....but you can record....windows 10 il Game bar use cheythu record cheyaam in good quality

----------


## shml

> Legal Streaming movies download cheyyan pattilla....but you can record....windows 10 il Game bar use cheythu record cheyaam in good quality


thank u for your valuable info

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> Mothoon  and Finals rights unsold aano? Ithuvare online release kurichu onnum ketila.


മൂത്തൊൻ - zee5
ഫൈനൽസ് - Manorama max

Coming soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Mx player videos now accessible in UAE. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## sudhishmgt

[QUOTE=pokkiri brothers;8625171]Ottakkoru kaamukan evdeyenkilum streaming undo?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk[/QUOT


Available in amazon Prime

----------


## PunchHaaji

Kandukondein stills!!

----------


## jayan143

> Mx player videos now accessible in UAE. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How to access? On Mobile App or their website? Please reply

----------


## pnikhil007

> How to access? On Mobile App or their website? Please reply


Mx player mobile app

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kandukondein stills!!


Ith evdena nalla clarity undalo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> thank u for your valuable info


DVD shop undo ippolum?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Kappela streaming on Netflix from June 22...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Sufiyum sujayum streaming in Prime Video from July 2...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jayan143

> Mx player mobile app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


In the Website lot of new content available. Any idea how to play it in UAE

----------


## BangaloreaN

GANDHI 4K Blu-ray release aayo?

----------


## sankar1992

> GANDHI 4K Blu-ray release aayo?


Recently release aayennu thonnunu....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> In the Website lot of new content available. Any idea how to play it in UAE


May  need to use VPN to access indian content. UAE contents are very less. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## shml

> DVD shop undo ippolum?


illa.... mobile shop aayi mari

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## IndianGooner

So can we expect small budget movies to be released directly on OTT as originals.
Vijay babu is going to make history. I think it is a good decision.
Such films may not have the huge theatrical audience. And those liking some seriously movie watching can watch in complete peace and with family.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Ith evdena nalla clarity undalo


From tamil pettikada. PM..

----------


## Perumthachan

> From tamil pettikada. PM..


the one i bought from the tamil pettikada... dialogues are 7-8 sec early than lip-sync... tried synchronise but failed...

----------


## PunchHaaji

> the one i bought from the tamil pettikada... dialogues are 7-8 sec early than lip-sync... tried synchronise but failed...


KK no sync issues at all! sound bar okke kidukkunna pole sound quality!!

----------


## Perumthachan

> KK no sync issues at all! sound bar okke kidukkunna pole sound quality!!


could you pm the link. i got it from thala collection.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Penguin streaming on Prime Video now... watching now..

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Penguin streaming on Prime Video now... watching now..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


FDFS 😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Penguin streaming on Prime Video now... watching now..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


how is it? malayalam version holds up?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Just now finished the movie... Suspense und.. first half slow aanu.. but 2nd half ishtapettu.. last 30-40 mins kidukki!!! Keerthy suresh done well.. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> FDFS 😁
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kandu kandu.. 😅

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

Anandam, Adam Joan, Alamara, Panchavarnathatha, Parole are now streaming on Prime. Looks like Mazhavil has started sharing their movies.

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW ON NETFLIX
*

----------


## remil4remil

I am having a Hotstar Premium account. How can I watch the live streaming of Asianet / Asianet Movies etc on PC / FireTV or Mobile App? I have been trying a lot but not successful. Also there is no clear info about the same. Can someone help?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> I am having a Hotstar Premium account. How can I watch the live streaming of Asianet / Asianet Movies etc on PC / FireTV or Mobile App? I have been trying a lot but not successful. Also there is no clear info about the same. Can someone help?


Hotstaril asianet live stream kaanaan pattillallo...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya

> I am having a Hotstar Premium account. How can I watch the live streaming of Asianet / Asianet Movies etc on PC / FireTV or Mobile App? I have been trying a lot but not successful. Also there is no clear info about the same. Can someone help?


Same problem,Nerathe channels section pokumpol live tv option undaayirunnu for each channels,Ipol kaanunnilla

----------


## Arya

> Hotstaril asianet live stream kaanaan pattillallo...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Idakku vannirunnu,Aadyam mobile ullaayirunnu pinne firestick okke aayirunnu...Ipol missing

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Idakku vannirunnu,Aadyam mobile ullaayirunnu pinne firestick okke aayirunnu...Ipol missing


Porinju okke asianetil vannappo live stream hotstaril undennu paranjirunnu.. njan try cheythitt enikk kittiyittilla.. using fire stick..

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Donn

Friends , an off topic question. Just curious to know. 

When an Indian content(Movie)  got released in OTT platform ( Netflix / Amazon etc ) outside India , which Censor Certificate are they displaying to viewers.
Is it the same Indian censor certificate-CBFC or the censor certificate based on that country ( eg , US / Canada / GCC  etc) ?
Or are they displaying both ? ( I think they don't )  

Also I am sure that there is a separate CC for theatrical releases in US, CANADA & GCC etc for Indian contents. 
In that case are they removing the INDIAN CC and showing only the foreign country CC ?

Guys from US , CANADA , GCC etc please help .

----------


## Arya

> Porinju okke asianetil vannappo live stream hotstaril undennu paranjirunnu.. njan try cheythitt enikk kittiyittilla.. using fire stick..
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Recently aayirunnu vanne,After disney+ launch kittunnilla

----------


## sankar1992

> Recently aayirunnu vanne,After disney+ launch kittunnilla


Only available on mobile devices I think. Available for me.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya

> Only available on mobile devices I think. Available for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Mobile aadyam muthale undu,But firestick okke aa option vannathu poi ipol
Aa timil DTH asianet okke kalanjirunnu njan firestick kaanaavunnond

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Friends , an off topic question. Just curious to know. 
> 
> When an Indian content(Movie)  got released in OTT platform ( Netflix / Amazon etc ) outside India , which Censor Certificate are they displaying to viewers.
> Is it the same Indian censor certificate-CBFC or the censor certificate based on that country ( eg , US / Canada / GCC  etc) ?
> Or are they displaying both ? ( I think they don't )  
> 
> Also I am sure that there is a separate CC for theatrical releases in US, CANADA & GCC etc for Indian contents. 
> In that case are they removing the INDIAN CC and showing only the foreign country CC ?
> 
> Guys from US , CANADA , GCC etc please help .


no censor certificate required for online release....rgv's climax release cheythathu without censor aanu

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Naalam Nadi (Fourth River)* ennoru Malayalam film Amazon Prime-il direct OTT release cheythirunno?

----------


## ABE

> *Naalam Nadi (Fourth River)* ennoru Malayalam film Amazon Prime-il direct OTT release cheythirunno?


I checked, can't find it.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> I checked, can't find it.


Thanks.
ee news kandu chodichathanu.

ആദ്യമായി ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസിനെത്തുന്ന മലയാള സിനിമയാവാൻ 'നാലാം നദി'; പ്രദർശനം ആമസോൺ പ്രൈമിൽ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Hotstar From July 24



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aravind

Moothon streaming on London Indian Film Festival at Home.
https://www.loveliffathome.com/

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
**

*

----------


## ABE

> *Naalam Nadi (Fourth River)* ennoru Malayalam film Amazon Prime-il direct OTT release cheythirunno?


Released

----------


## ABE

> *Naalam Nadi (Fourth River)* ennoru Malayalam film Amazon Prime-il direct OTT release cheythirunno?


It is there-

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

Ponmagalvandhal mathram decent enna levelil enkilum ullu...penguin average..sufiyum sujathayum darunam. OTT chavaru padangalkkula format aayi.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

വീട്ടിലിരുന്ന് ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ മലയാള സിനിമയായ
Musical Chair കാണാം വെറും 7 ഖത്തർ റിയാലിന് 
ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്യു Mainstream TV App 
Mainstream TV
https://www.mainstreamtv.in/trailers...share_url=true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> വീട്ടിലിരുന്ന് ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ മലയാള സിനിമയായ
> Musical Chair കാണാം വെറും 7 ഖത്തർ റിയാലിന് 
> ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്യു Mainstream TV App 
> Mainstream TV
> https://www.mainstreamtv.in/trailers...share_url=true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pazhaya movies okke undallo...engane undu quality?

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> pazhaya movies okke undallo...engane undu quality?


Black and White movies kurachund athu free aanu...Quality nokkumpol mobile screenil quality kuzhappamilla...big screen il quality moshamakum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

UmaMaheswaraUgraRoopasya (Maheshinte Prathikaram Telugu Remake) (2020) Streaming on @NetflixIndia from July 15



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Black and White movies kurachund athu free aanu...Quality nokkumpol mobile screenil quality kuzhappamilla...big screen il quality moshamakum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chilathilokke 'millenium videos' logo undu....avarude platform aayirikkumo?

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> UmaMaheswaraUgraRoopasya (Maheshinte Prathikaram Telugu Remake) (2020) Streaming on @NetflixIndia from July 15
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ivan athyavasyam nannayi act cheyyunna teamaanu.. pullide 2 padangal kandittundu..

----------


## MamBlr

For me, Penguin was a Durantham. So with his comparison, I can imagine how crap Sufi would be !




> Ponmagalvandhal mathram decent enna levelil enkilum ullu...penguin average..sufiyum sujathayum darunam. OTT chavaru padangalkkula format aayi.

----------


## aravind

> For me, Penguin was a Durantham. So with his comparison, I can imagine how crap Sufi would be !


IMO, Sufi ee parayunnathra darunam aayonnum thonniyilla. It was much better than penguin. Story kurach drag undenne ullu. Making and lead actors acting okke kidu aanu. Nalla oru feel good movie. Padam ishtapettavarum und. Kanditt theerumaanikku bro.

----------


## sputnics

Prime Video added below movies







*]Life Is Beautiful*



]Mohanlal , Samyuktha Varma , Geetu Mohandas and Innocent]Fazil




*Aayirappara*

Mammootty , Urvashi , Narendra Prasad and MadhuVenu Nagavalli







*Thinkalaazhcha Nalla Divasam*








*Puthukkottayile Puthumanavalan*






*Kaliyoonjal*





*The Car*







*Manivathoorile Aayiram Sivarathrikal*

----------


## jayan143

> IMO, Sufi ee parayunnathra darunam aayonnum thonniyilla. It was much better than penguin. Story kurach drag undenne ullu. Making and lead actors acting okke kidu aanu. Nalla oru feel good movie. Padam ishtapettavarum und. Kanditt theerumaanikku bro.


Enik Padam Ishtapettu. DOP and Music Super ayitund.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Breathe into the Shadows aarenkilum kando? Enthanu abhiprayam?

----------


## jayan143

> ‘Breathe into the Shadows’ aarenkilum kando? Enthanu abhiprayam?


Making is good. Finished 4 Episodes

----------


## Rachu

> Making is good. Finished 4 Episodes


Ok.....  :Smile:

----------


## aps

> ‘Breathe into the Shadows’ aarenkilum kando? Enthanu abhiprayam?


I have completed 10 episodes (2 more to watch). The first season was better for me. Usually, chila TV series okke kaanumbo (like Pataallok, SacredGames, familyman etc) oru freshness thonaarundu..But this one more like a Psycho movie with usual suspense. Making is good and not lagging. so kandirikkaam..

----------


## Perumthachan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMERTA. Excited! was wanting to watch it for a long time.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> I have completed 10 episodes (2 more to watch). The first season was better for me. Usually, chila TV series okke kaanumbo (like Pataallok, SacredGames, familyman etc) oru freshness thonaarundu..But this one more like a Psycho movie with usual suspense. Making is good and not lagging. so kandirikkaam..


4 episodes theerthu.. yes usual stuff thanne.... enkilum kandondirikkaam athreyullu

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Amazon Prime വീഡിയോസ് ഇൽ കുറച്ചു പടങ്ങൾ add ആയിട്ടുണ്ട് ...മീരയുടെ ദുഃഖവും മുത്തുവിന്റെ സ്വപ്നവും എന്ന സിനിമ ഒഴികെ ബാക്കിയെല്ലാം മഴവിൽ മനോരമ സംപ്രേഷണം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ആണ് .













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Amazon Prime വീഡിയോസ് ഇൽ കുറച്ചു പടങ്ങൾ add ആയിട്ടുണ്ട് ...മീരയുടെ ദുഃഖവും മുത്തുവിന്റെ സ്വപ്നവും എന്ന സിനിമ ഒഴികെ ബാക്കിയെല്ലാം മഴവിൽ മനോരമ സംപ്രേഷണം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രങ്ങൾ ആണ് .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ellam maxil undallo....manorama thanne add cheythathano?....postersinu okke oru rainbow color 

max ethra subscription fees?...US il 15 dollar per year

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> ellam maxil undallo....manorama thanne add cheythathano?....postersinu okke oru rainbow color 
> 
> max ethra subscription fees?...US il 15 dollar per year





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

#netflixindia 2020 is jam packed with 17 films & series featuring various stars.
Which one you're excited to watch out for?


Direct to OTT - 7
Original Films - 5
Web-Series - 5


Thanks 
@LetsOTT



 for the update!



https://twitter.com/ReacherAgent/sta...92711598452736

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

#URIYADI now streaming on #Sunnxt...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*INSTAGRAAMAM OFFICIAL TEASER

*

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *INSTAGRAAMAM OFFICIAL TEASER
> 
> *


 Why posted here?
Direct OTT release aano?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Why posted here?
> Direct OTT release aano?


Web series aanu.. So OTT release aayirikum

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Web series aanu.. So OTT release aayirikum


Ohh, web series analle, njaan karuthi movie anennu.

----------


## pnikhil007

Breathe  in to the shadows 

Liket it very much..

9/10

Those who have watched any idea what is the last scene note C 16 ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Breathe  in to the shadows 
> 
> Liket it very much..
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Those who have watched any idea what is the last scene note C 16 ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


May be door no. (Address) of the next victim.. 🙃

----------


## pnikhil007

> May be door no. (Address) of the next victim.. 🙃


Seems so..

Some say its a area of the jail where there is a weak spot for escape / another inmate number who can assist for for the escape

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Shikkari Shambhu HD released on google play: https://play.google.com/store/movies....P&hl=en&gl=IN



edit: released last year....came on telegram 2 weeks back

----------


## Rachu

> Seems so..
> 
> Some say its a area of the jail where there is a weak spot for escape / another inmate number who can assist for for the escape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh!  :Thinking:

----------


## firecrown

Tubi has started adding hindi movies....hopefully malayalam will be added

https://tubitv.com/category/bollywood

----------


## BangaloreaN

https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...-ott-1.4916079

*'എല്ലാ സ്വത്തും ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മുടക്കി, പക്ഷേ സ്ത്രീകളിത് കാണരുത്; ഷക്കീല*കോവിഡ് ഭീതിയിലായതിനാൽ തിയേറ്ററുകൾ വഴി * 'ലേഡീസ് നോട്ട് അലൗഡ്'* എന്ന ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ല. അതുകൊണ്ട് ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ വഴിയാണ് ചിത്രം റിലീസിനെത്തുന്നത്.

----------


## sankar1992

> https://www.mathrubhumi.com/movies-m...-ott-1.4916079
> 
> *'എല്ലാ സ്വത്തും ഈ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് വേണ്ടി മുടക്കി, പക്ഷേ സ്ത്രീകളിത് കാണരുത്; ഷക്കീല*കോവിഡ് ഭീതിയിലായതിനാൽ തിയേറ്ററുകൾ വഴി * 'ലേഡീസ് നോട്ട് അലൗഡ്'* എന്ന ചിത്രം പുറത്തിറക്കാൻ സാധിച്ചില്ല. അതുകൊണ്ട് ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ വഴിയാണ് ചിത്രം റിലീസിനെത്തുന്നത്.


shakeela abhinayikkunudengil theerchayayum kandirikkum...😌

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya

*Amazon Prime


*

----------


## firecrown

Kismath HD released on Google play last year by AP

----------


## BangaloreaN

Moserbaer പുറത്തിറക്കിയ ഡിവിഡി കൾ അവർക്ക് കോപ്പിറൈറ്റ് ഉള്ളതായിരുന്നോ? എങ്കിൽ അത് ഇപ്പോഴും അവരുടെ പേരിൽ തന്നെയാണോ? കമ്പനി പൂട്ടിപ്പോയതല്ലേ?

----------


## firecrown

Silencer (2020) released on Prime video (overseas only)

----------


## firecrown

> Moserbaer പുറത്തിറക്കിയ ഡിവിഡി കൾ അവർക്ക് കോപ്പിറൈറ്റ് ഉള്ളതായിരുന്നോ? എങ്കിൽ അത് ഇപ്പോഴും അവരുടെ പേരിൽ തന്നെയാണോ? കമ്പനി പൂട്ടിപ്പോയതല്ലേ?


undayirikkanam...valiya company alle...cover il okke statutory declaration undu:



they may have sold rights to other companies.

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## jayan143

> Breathe  in to the shadows 
> 
> Liket it very much..
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Those who have watched any idea what is the last scene note C 16 ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes. A well made Series. Waiting for the Season 2

----------


## Rachu

Any idea of when is The family man 2 releasing? Eagerly waiting!

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Moserbaer പുറത്തിറക്കിയ ഡിവിഡി കൾ അവർക്ക് കോപ്പിറൈറ്റ് ഉള്ളതായിരുന്നോ? എങ്കിൽ അത് ഇപ്പോഴും അവരുടെ പേരിൽ തന്നെയാണോ? കമ്പനി പൂട്ടിപ്പോയതല്ലേ?


ഇവരുടെ സിനിമകൾ കുറെ കാലം rights വിൽക്കാതെ കെട്ടികിടന്നിരുന്നു. പഴശ്ശിരാജാ, ശിക്കാർ തുടങ്ങി ഒരു 2007-2012 പടങ്ങൾ പലതും കുറെ കാലം ടീവിയിൽ മാത്രമായി ഒതുങ്ങി പോയിരുന്നു. കൂതറ വീഡിയോ ക്വാളിറ്റി ആയിരുന്നെങ്കിലും ഇവരുടെ ഓഡിയോ ക്വാളിറ്റി നല്ലതായിരുന്നു (2.1 മാത്രേ ഉള്ളു എന്നാലും ). ശിക്കാറിന്റെ ഒക്കെ ഏറ്റവും നല്ല ഓഡിയോ ഫയൽ ഇപ്പഴും ഇവരുടേത് തന്നെയാണ്. പഴയ ടോറന്റുകൾ തപ്പി ഞാൻ ഇവരുടെ പഴയ ഐറ്റംസ് എടുത്തിട്ടുണ്ട്

----------


## pnikhil007

> Yes. A well made Series. Waiting for the Season 2


This was actually season 2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## frincekjoseph

OTT release cheytha padangal - I mean direct OTT releasil ethokke padangal success aayittundu ?
Any Idea?

----------


## Arya

*Prime
*

----------


## kandahassan

> OTT release cheytha padangal - I mean direct OTT releasil ethokke padangal success aayittundu ?
> Any Idea?


female centric films and low budget filmsine OTT kondu karyam ullu . big stars filmsonnum OTT vazhi success aakan chance illa. 

jyothikayude ponmagal vanthal nalla viewership kitti . first mainstream to film on OTT enna oru tag ee filmni kittiyathukondaanu 
nalla viewership kittiyathu.padathinte budget 8 crore aanu , prime rights vaangiyathu 9 crore . also sataligt
right yum SUN tv kku vittu so surya safe aayi. primeinum profitable aanu ennanu kettathu . 

sufiyum sujathayum budget 7 crore . ethrayaanu rights poyathennu official aayi figures illa but vijay babu interview il paranjathu 
he got safe ennanu . so 8 crore inu avar eduthu kaanan aanu chance . also ee filmnum nalla viewership kittiyund . theateril irangiyal 
polum 10 crore gross varumo ennu samshayam aanu  :Laughing:   vijay babu ini satalight right ethelum chanalinu kodukkum . so ee filmum success ennu parayam.

keerthy suresh abhinayicha penguin enna film produced by karthik subharaj , he says he recovered budget with prime rights but i dont think it 
got good viewership due to very bad reviews. ithupole kure kannada - telugu chithrangalum irangitund . fahad fazilinte malik , anushka shettiyude silence 
enni filmsum edukkan charcha nadannu but producers are not happy with the amount they offered . also telegram oru bheeshani aanu . OTT yil release aakunnathinte 
annu thanne HD print telegram il varunund . 

theateril success aakathe poya kappela netflix rights vazhi producerkku profitable aayitund.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#Moothon is now live for streaming via* *@ZEE5India


*

----------


## jayan143

> female centric films and low budget filmsine OTT kondu karyam ullu . big stars filmsonnum OTT vazhi success aakan chance illa. 
> 
> jyothikayude ponmagal vanthal nalla viewership kitti . first mainstream to film on OTT enna oru tag ee filmni kittiyathukondaanu 
> nalla viewership kittiyathu.padathinte budget 8 crore aanu , prime rights vaangiyathu 9 crore . also sataligt
> right yum SUN tv kku vittu so surya safe aayi. primeinum profitable aanu ennanu kettathu . 
> 
> sufiyum sujathayum budget 7 crore . ethrayaanu rights poyathennu official aayi figures illa but vijay babu interview il paranjathu 
> he got safe ennanu . so 8 crore inu avar eduthu kaanan aanu chance . also ee filmnum nalla viewership kittiyund . theateril irangiyal 
> polum 10 crore gross varumo ennu samshayam aanu   vijay babu ini satalight right ethelum chanalinu kodukkum . so ee filmum success ennu parayam.
> ...


Telegram orikkalum Amazon and Netflixnu bheeshani alla. Amaazon and Netflix Subscribers orikalum Telegram Print choose cheyyilla. Their Business is among their subscribers and to increase them. Telegram piracy doesnt affect them.  Most of the Telegram prints are Crap and not worth of watching. Watching 4K Prints in TV with 5.1 Sound and HD print in Mobile with compressed files makes lot of difference to the viewers

----------


## firecrown

> Telegram orikkalum Amazon and Netflixnu bheeshani alla. Amaazon and Netflix Subscribers orikalum Telegram Print choose cheyyilla. Their Business is among their subscribers and to increase them. Telegram piracy doesnt affect them.  Most of the Telegram prints are Crap and not worth of watching. Watching 4K Prints in TV with 5.1 Sound and HD print in Mobile with compressed files makes lot of difference to the viewers


people want a platform with all the movies....netflix and amazonil ella movies um illa....we have to subsribe to different platforms to watch different movies....that is simply not possible for most people.

paid aanelum kuzhappamilla...there must be a platform with all the movies.

----------


## STRANGER

https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/di...60036017/watch

Dil Bechara streaming now.

----------


## firecrown

EELAM released on amazon overseas: https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B08DKYKBQV

----------


## KITO

Engane und padam?




> EELAM released on amazon overseas: https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B08DKYKBQV

----------


## frincekjoseph

Malayalam Movie thanne aano? kettittilla ithu vare....




> EELAM released on amazon overseas: https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B08DKYKBQV





> Engane und padam?

----------


## Perumthachan

Similar to rivals Netflix and Disney Plus, HBO Max has a sprawling catalog of hit shows and movies, plus a big-budget slate of exclusive originals. HBO Max has padded itself with more content than you'll find on the regular HBO channel and HBO Now.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Appo ini nalla katta competiition aayirikkum Alle?




> Similar to rivals Netflix and Disney Plus, HBO Max has a sprawling catalog of hit shows and movies, plus a big-budget slate of exclusive originals. HBO Max has padded itself with more content than you'll find on the regular HBO channel and HBO Now.

----------


## Perumthachan

> Appo ini nalla katta competiition aayirikkum Alle?


HBO നിലവാരം വെച്ച ഈ ചാനലിൽ നല്ല content ഉള്ള സാധനങ്ങൾ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes. Let Us see




> HBO നിലവാരം വെച്ച ഈ ചാനലിൽ നല്ല content ഉള്ള സാധനങ്ങൾ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം.

----------


## firecrown

> Engane und padam?


kandilla...trailer kandittu class movie aanennu thonnunnu.



> Malayalam Movie thanne aano? kettittilla ithu vare....


yes...babu antony's brother thampi antony aanu nayakan.

Malayalam film ‘Elam’ gets Feature Film Award at Bayamon Film Festival: https://www.americanbazaaronline.com...stival-440132/

----------


## firecrown

> Appo ini nalla katta competiition aayirikkum Alle?


big 5 studios ellam ott platforms launch cheyyuvanu....universal also launched an ott platfrom recently called 'peacock'....now waiting for ott  platforms from sony pictures and paramount

walt disney - disney+
warner bros - hbo max
universal - peacock
sony pictures - ?
paramount - ?

----------


## Perumthachan

*Dil Bechara, Sushant Singh Rajput’s final film, gives Disney+Hotstar its biggest opening ever*https://www.hindustantimes.com/bolly...jSxHllhYK.html

biggest opening in ott platform. hmm. waiting for the first 100 crore.

----------


## firecrown

The kungfu master coming soon on OTT?

Only major release of the year left to release on OTT.

----------


## firecrown

> The kungfu master coming soon on OTT?
> 
> Only major release of the year left to release on OTT.


heard that netflix rejected the movie....now may get on-boarded to Prime or TV channel OTT apps

----------


## firecrown

> EELAM released on amazon overseas: https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B08DKYKBQV


on-boarded to popular file sharing platforms  :Devil2:

----------


## Naradhan

> people want a platform with all the movies....netflix and amazonil ella movies um illa....we have to subsribe to different platforms to watch different movies....that is simply not possible for most people.
> 
> paid aanelum kuzhappamilla...*there must be a platform with all the movies.*


True. When all these platforms vying for our attention there is a high chance that we might miss out good content. After all we only have so much time in our hands. The only way not to miss out on these content to have a singular platform. Moreover, these platforms should also allow us to review/rate the movies. If there is no review some small movies eith high production values and quality content might get sidelined ...

----------


## ITV

> EELAM released on amazon overseas: https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B08DKYKBQV


Running time?

----------


## firecrown

> Running time?


80 minutes as per the given link

----------


## firecrown

> True. When all these platforms vying for our attention there is a high chance that we might miss out good content. After all we only have so much time in our hands. The only way not to miss out on these content to have a singular platform. Moreover, these platforms should also allow us to review/rate the movies. If there is no review some small movies eith high production values and quality content might get sidelined ...


when i calculated the monthly cost for subscribing to 7 major OTT platforms in india, the cost came to be around 1030 per month....that is around 13 US dollars....that is the subscription cost per month for amazon prime in the US ...I think it is pretty affordable to most middle class people in india to subscribe to all platforms....you are getting 7 platform for the cost of 1 in the US.

so now you guys only need an app to see which movie is on which platform....for that there are many apps, like justwatch.com

pinne oru prashnam ads aanu....i think most indian platforms are ad-supported....only netflix and prime are ad-less.

a singular ad-free platform with all movies should be there.

----------


## sankar1992

> when i calculated the monthly cost for subscribing to 7 major OTT platforms in india, the cost came to be around 1030 per month....that is around 13 US dollars....that is the subscription cost per month for amazon prime in the US ...I think it is pretty affordable to most middle class people in india to subscribe to all platforms....you are getting 7 platform for the cost of 1 in the US.
> 
> so now you guys only need an app to see which movie is on which platform....for that there are many apps, like justwatch.com
> 
> pinne oru prashnam ads aanu....i think most indian platforms are ad-supported....only netflix and prime are ad-less.
> 
> a singular ad-free platform with all movies should be there.


Jio TV plus angane oru single platform alle...12 OTT platforms alle athil varunnath... including Netflix and Amazon Prime....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Jio TV plus angane oru single platform alle...12 OTT platforms alle athil varunnath... including Netflix and Amazon Prime....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


1. available only to jio users
2. sunnxt and manorama max missing (lot of malayalam movies on these)
3. hotstar premium not available...only vip...vip has ads

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## frincekjoseph

Yes now new business ways for attracting peoples during the covid season 




> big 5 studios ellam ott platforms launch cheyyuvanu....universal also launched an ott platfrom recently called 'peacock'....now waiting for ott  platforms from sony pictures and paramount
> 
> walt disney - disney+
> warner bros - hbo max
> universal - peacock
> sony pictures - ?
> paramount - ?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Thambi antony munbum padam produce cheythu abhinayikarundallo.
Ithum agerude own production aano?




> kandilla...trailer kandittu class movie aanennu thonnunnu.
> 
> yes...babu antony's brother thampi antony aanu nayakan.
> 
> Malayalam film Elam gets Feature Film Award at Bayamon Film Festival: https://www.americanbazaaronline.com...stival-440132/

----------


## Naradhan

> Jio TV plus angane oru single platform alle...12 OTT platforms alle athil varunnath... including Netflix and Amazon Prime....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Athile prashnam enthaanennu vechaal Okke oru dashboardil alla ullathu ... Oronninum oro dashboard aanu ... Which makes it tedious ... Still better than going to each site.

----------


## firecrown

> Thambi antony munbum padam produce cheythu abhinayikarundallo.
> Ithum agerude own production aano?


own production alla

----------


## firecrown

> Athile prashnam enthaanennu vechaal Okke oru dashboardil alla ullathu ... Oronninum oro dashboard aanu ... Which makes it tedious ... Still better than going to each site.


they should learn from torrent sites....everyday i search 'malayalam' and then sort by date...all new malayalam movies will come at the top....ingane oru functionality oru platformilum ithuvare illa  :Doh:

----------


## ShahSM

> Telegram orikkalum Amazon and Netflixnu bheeshani alla. Amaazon and Netflix Subscribers orikalum Telegram Print choose cheyyilla. Their Business is among their subscribers and to increase them. Telegram piracy doesnt affect them.  Most of the Telegram prints are Crap and not worth of watching. Watching 4K Prints in TV with 5.1 Sound and HD print in Mobile with compressed files makes lot of difference to the viewers


Most of us watching movies in mobile phones 5 inch screen (using daily data limit) so they don't need these 4k quality TBH.. It'll be good as you say but they simply can't afford those.. 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> they should learn from torrent sites....everyday i search 'malayalam' and then sort by date...all new malayalam movies will come at the top....ingane oru functionality oru platformilum ithuvare illa


True .......................                   .

----------


## aak



----------


## firecrown

Late violinist Balabhaskar's last film Velikku Veluppankalam (2020) released on amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B08DP5T86V

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> 



ejjathi durantham teams....adyam manushyan jeevanode undayitt pore ithokke.  :Doh:

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225

*FINALS MALAYALAM MOVIE | PREMIERING ON AUG 1ST ON MANORAMAMAX*

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Shakuntala Devi streaming now on #PrimeVideo

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

> 



Athoru nalla decision aanu. Pakshe direct OTT release enthu cheyyum??

----------


## aak

>

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> Shakuntala Devi streaming now on #PrimeVideo
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Vidhya Balan thakarthu..

----------


## IndianGooner

> big 5 studios ellam ott platforms launch cheyyuvanu....universal also launched an ott platfrom recently called 'peacock'....now waiting for ott  platforms from sony pictures and paramount
> 
> walt disney - disney+
> warner bros - hbo max
> universal - peacock
> sony pictures - ?
> paramount - ?


In case of India,
Hotstar il thanne HBO series undalle.
Chernobyl.
Sony has Sony LIV in India.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## firecrown

> In case of India,
> Hotstar il thanne HBO series undalle.
> Chernobyl.
> Sony has Sony LIV in India.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


hotstar hbo series are on lease....for some time...after that they will be removed.
sony has no ott platform in US...when they launch one, it's going to be big like netflix.

----------


## aps

Finally, Disney+ Hotstar Rolls Out 4K HDR Support on Android TV, Apple TV

https://gadgets.ndtv.com/entertainme...vision-2274650

Hope its add 4K contents for regional movies and improve streaming quality for live events.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Sadak 2* Streaming On Hotstar From August 28

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*'ഉള്ളം'* ആഗസ്റ്റ് 7 മുതൽ മനോരമമാക്സിലൂടെ ആസ്വദിക്കൂ

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഡിസ്നിയുടെ മുലാൻ ഓൺലൈൻ റിലീസ്; ടിക്കറ്റ് വില 2000 രൂപ*
ഹോളിവുഡ് സിനിമാപ്രേമികൾക്കൊരു സന്തോഷ വാർത്ത. ഡിസ്നിയുടെ ലൈവ് ആക്*ഷൻ ചിത്രം മുലാൻ ഓൺലൈൻ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒരുങ്ങുകയാണ് ഡിസ്നി. ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസിലൂടെയാകും ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുക. ഏകദേശം 200 മില്യൻ ഡോളറിൽ നിർമിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം വീട്ടിലിരുന്ന് കാണാന്* കുറച്ച് അധികം തുക മുടക്കേണ്ടിവരും എന്നതാണ് മറ്റൊരു കാര്യം. മുപ്പത് ഡോളർ (ഏകദേശം 2,248 രൂപ) മുടക്കിയാൽ മാത്രമാണ് ചിത്രം കാണാൻ കഴിയൂ. ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ് ഉപഭോക്താക്കളും ഈ തുട മുടക്കേണ്ടിവരും.
സിനിമയുടെ ബജറ്റ് തന്നെയാണ് സ്ട്രീമിങ് നിരക്കായി ഇത്രയും വലിയ തുക ഈടാക്കാൻ കാരണം. ചൈനീസ് പ്രേക്ഷകരെയും ലക്ഷ്യം വച്ചിറക്കിയ സിനിമയ്ക്ക് കോവിഡ് സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ അവിടെ നിന്നും പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്ന ബിസിനസ്സ് നേടാനാകില്ല. ചൈനയിലും ചെറിയ രീതിയിൽ മാത്രമാണ് സിനിമാ വ്യവസായം പുനരാരംഭിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.
സെപ്റ്റംബർ നാലിന് അമേരിക്കയിൽ ഓൺലൈൻ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രം കാനഡ, ഓസ്ട്രേലിയ, വെസ്റ്റേൺ യൂറോപ്പ് തുടങ്ങിയസ്ഥലങ്ങളിലും റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും. കോവിഡ് പ്രതിസന്ധിമൂലം അടച്ചിട്ടിരുന്ന അമേരിക്കയിലെ വലിയ തിയറ്ററുകൾ വീണ്ടും തുറക്കാൻ ഒരുങ്ങുന്ന സാഹചര്യത്തിലാണ് ഇങ്ങനെയൊരു തീരുമാനമെടുക്കാൻ ഡിസ്നി നിർബന്ധിതരായത്. ഓൺലൈനിലൂടെയും തിയറ്റർ റിലീസിലൂടെയുമാണ് മുളാൻ പ്രദർശനത്തിെനത്തുന്നത്.
ചൈനയിലെ ഇതിഹാസം ഹുവാ മുലാന്റെ കഥ പറയുന്ന അമേരിക്കന്* വാർ ആക്*ഷൻ ഡ്രാമ ചിത്രമാണ്* മുലാൻ. വാൾട് ഡിസ്നി പിക്ചേർസ് നിർമിക്കുന്ന ചിത്രം 1998ൽ ഇതേപേരിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്ത അനിമേഷൻ ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ൈലവ്* ആക്*ഷൻ പതിപ്പാണ്. യീഫൈ ലിയുവാണ് ടൈറ്റിൽ റോളിൽ എത്തുക.
ഡോണിയെൻ, ജേസൺ സ്കോട്ട് ലി, യോസോൻ, ഗോങ് ലി എന്നിവരാണ് മറ്റുതാരങ്ങൾ. ഇതിഹാസതാരം ജെറ്റ്*ലി അതിഥിവേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്നു.

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

CLASS OF 83 TRAILER 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Aarenkilum kando ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

ഉടൻ വരുന്നു ......ഡിസ്നി + hotstar  ഇൽ 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> ഉടൻ വരുന്നു ......ഡിസ്നി + hotstar  ഇൽ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


August 17 release on disney+ hotstar... television premiere via asianet on thiruvonam day..

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ingane oru padam Good Will Cheythirunno?

Covid19 movie aano for OTT plaform ?

Padam kanunnundo? Engine undu?





> *STREAMING NOW
> *

----------


## jayan143

> Ingane oru padam Good Will Cheythirunno?
> 
> Covid19 movie aano for OTT plaform ?
> 
> Padam kanunnundo? Engine undu?


Its not Goodwill Production. They have Streaming rights and Now Streaming on Amazon Prime

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ingane oru padam Good Will Cheythirunno?
> 
> Covid19 movie aano for OTT plaform ?
> 
> Padam kanunnundo? Engine undu?


Last December theatre release aaya padamanu.
etho Gulf Producer aanu, kure issues undayirunnu release time-il.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Streaming rights Goodwill vaangi marichu vittathaano amazon priminu? 
Engineyaanu athinte kanakku?




> Its not Goodwill Production. They have Streaming rights and Now Streaming on Amazon Prime

----------


## frincekjoseph

Last December Theaterical release nadanna padam aano?  Peru kettittupolumilla......

BTW enthayirunnu issues? Any idea




> Last December theatre release aaya padamanu.
> etho Gulf Producer aanu, kure issues undayirunnu release time-il.

----------


## BangaloreaN

Saritha Nair starrer *Vayyaveli* arenkilum kando?
YouTube-ilum Telegram-ilum padam vannittundu.

----------


## Ajeesh1225

രജീഷ വിജയൻ, സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമൂട്, നിരഞ്*ജ് മണിയൻപിള്ള രാജു എന്നിവർ പ്രധാനവേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്ന സൂപ്പർഹിറ്റ് സിനിമ "ഫൈനൽസ്" മനോരമമാക്സിൽ ഉടൻ വരുന്നു !

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## pokkiri brothers

Gunjan Saxena: The Kargil Girl - streaming now on Netflix...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Is *Punyakoti* (Sanskrit Animation movie) streaming on Netflix ?

----------


## aak



----------


## firecrown

> *STREAMING NOW
> *


only US and UK....not available on prime india....

----------


## aak



----------


## renjuus

> Is *Punyakoti* (Sanskrit Animation movie) streaming on Netflix ?


yes.......

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yes.......


Rip onnum kandilla  :Raman:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*FINALS Now Streaming On ManoramaMax
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*NETFLIX August Releases 

*

----------


## aak

*DIRECT OTT RELEASE MOVIE
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#MySanta is now live for streaming via ZEE 5 

*

----------


## aak



----------


## ShahSM

> *#MySanta is now live for streaming via ZEE 5 
> 
> *


Thanx for the info 😀

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Soorare Podru direct OTT release on Oct 30 through PrimeVideo...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeeva

You tube 4k kittumo ippo only 480 vare kittu...

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> You tube 4k kittumo ippo only 480 vare kittu...


1080p kittumallo WiFi use cheythal.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*#SumeshNRemesh Malayalam Movie Streaming On September 17th Thursday From #Prime_Reels_App - New Malayalam OTT Platform (Direct OTT Release)*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#KilometersandKilometers will be streaming live on new OTT platform #Primereels !

*

----------


## aak

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithoke ethu padam 🤔 release ayathano 😯


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> Ithoke ethu padam 🤔 release ayathano 😯
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2018 October 5 nu release aayathanu....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dq mass

Valiya perunnalum home theatre appil varunnund

----------


## aak

> Valiya perunnalum home theatre appil varunnund


avarude appinte link undo siteil ninnum kittunilla?

----------


## BangaloreaN

Home Theatre App
Prime Reels App
Reelmonk

kure Malayalam Streaming Apps/sites  ayallo ippol !!!

munpu Al-Mallu, Mariam vannu Vilakkoothi ellam etho oru puthya Streaming app-il alle vannathu !!!

----------


## aak

> Home Theatre App
> Prime Reels App
> Reelmonk
> 
> kure Malayalam Streaming Apps/sites  ayallo ippol !!!
> 
> munpu Al-Mallu, Mariam vannu Vilakkoothi ellam etho oru puthya Streaming app-il alle vannathu !!!


iNetScreen app ayirnnu athu

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> *#KilometersandKilometers will be streaming live on new OTT platform #Primereels !
> 
> *


Prime reels subscription enganeya?? Fire stickil available aano?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> iNetScreen app ayirnnu athu


athu poottippoyo?
Reelmonk ippol undo?

----------


## aak

> athu poottippoyo?
> Reelmonk ippol undo?


https://www.inetscreen.com/
reelmonk pootipoyi

----------


## hsalihba

> Home Theatre App
> Prime Reels App
> Reelmonk
> 
> kure Malayalam Streaming Apps/sites  ayallo ippol !!!
> 
> munpu Al-Mallu, Mariam vannu Vilakkoothi ellam etho oru puthya Streaming app-il alle vannathu !!!


eee apps okke smart tv'ilum vannal mathi aarunnu.. waiting
reelmonk undo? njan steve lopez orma undu on reelmonk

leela movie etho oru online release aayirunnile?? which one?

----------


## frincekjoseph

Free aayittu malayalam padangal kanan valla aapum undo ?

----------


## Aivin Alex

> Free aayittu malayalam padangal kanan valla aapum undo ?


Teligram

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## frincekjoseph

Enikentho athu friendly aayittu thonniyilla, enikku download aavunnilla athannu main reason  :Vandivittu: 




> Teligram
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Prime reels subscription enganeya?? Fire stickil available aano?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


No idea... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Aivin Alex

> Enikentho athu friendly aayittu thonniyilla, enikku download aavunnilla athannu main reason


Another way is to add torrent link in seedr.cc and make a direct download from there
Use TOR browers bases on tor network to access sites

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Free aayittu malayalam padangal kanan valla aapum undo ?


2010-inu munne ullathu anenkil YouTube thanne sharanam, avide illenkil vere oridathum kaanilla.
Telegram-il undenkil mikkavayum youTube-il ninnum eduthathu thanne aavum.
YouTube-il illenkil pinne TV-yil varumpol kanuka enna option mathrame ullo.
1970s-2000s films Asianet and Surya-yude kayyil orthiri undu, pakshe revenue illathathu kndu mikkathum telecast cheyyilla.
eg:) SUN DIRECT DTH-il 'Malayalam Cinema Club' ennoru service channel undu, pazhya kure films avar athil telecast cheyyarundu, but avayil mikkathum 'Surya Movies'-il idilla.

2010 kazhinju ullathu anenkil Telegram-il undavum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

"tormalayalam" site aanu njan use cheyuunne oru vidham padam okke avide undu.  Pakshe indiyayil restricted aanennu thonnunnu.......




> 2010-inu munne ullathu anenkil YouTube thanne sharanam, avide illenkil vere oridathum kaanilla.
> Telegram-il undenkil mikkavayum youTube-il ninnum eduthathu thanne aavum.
> YouTube-il illenkil pinne TV-yil varumpol kanuka enna option mathrame ullo.
> 1970s-2000s films Asianet and Surya-yude kayyil orthiri undu, pakshe revenue illathathu kndu mikkathum telecast cheyyilla.
> eg:) SUN DIRECT DTH-il 'Malayalam Cinema Club' ennoru service channel undu, pazhya kure films avar athil telecast cheyyarundu, but avayil mikkathum 'Surya Movies'-il idilla.
> 
> 2010 kazhinju ullathu anenkil Telegram-il undavum.

----------


## frincekjoseph

Malayalam Cinema club ivide available alla.  Surya movies undu.

Aside How telegram works? direct download aano? 




> 2010-inu munne ullathu anenkil YouTube thanne sharanam, avide illenkil vere oridathum kaanilla.
> Telegram-il undenkil mikkavayum youTube-il ninnum eduthathu thanne aavum.
> YouTube-il illenkil pinne TV-yil varumpol kanuka enna option mathrame ullo.
> 1970s-2000s films Asianet and Surya-yude kayyil orthiri undu, pakshe revenue illathathu kndu mikkathum telecast cheyyilla.
> eg:) SUN DIRECT DTH-il 'Malayalam Cinema Club' ennoru service channel undu, pazhya kure films avar athil telecast cheyyarundu, but avayil mikkathum 'Surya Movies'-il idilla.
> 
> 2010 kazhinju ullathu anenkil Telegram-il undavum.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Malayalam Cinema club ivide available alla.  Surya movies undu.
> 
> Aside How telegram works? direct download aano?


Cinema Club is a service channel, available only for SUN DTH customers.

Yes, direct download aanu, from Telegram channels (files hosted on Telegram servers).

----------


## Perumthachan

*Why Amazon Prime Video India leads the market in acquisition for direct digital premiere of South Indian films*

https://www.firstpost.com/entertainm...s-8759171.html

----------


## terminal

> *#MySanta is now live for streaming via ZEE 5 
> 
> *


It is not playing..some error

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## aak

*Valiyaperunnal Streaming On August 28th Friday From #C_Home_Cinema (New OTT Platform)
*

----------


## KITO

*Mandharam Release ayyo?*

----------


## Dq mass

Mandharam movie now streaming on amazon prime

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## jeseus

Hai friend's
Njan ente Netflix account share cheyyan plan undu for 6months.  4screens UHD. Each screen nu Rs. 700 aanu one time payment for 6months. 
Vendavar pm cheyyukka.

----------


## aak

*#Valiyaperunnal Streaming Now On #C_Home_Cinema (New OTT Platform)
*

----------


## Aivin Alex

> *#Valiyaperunnal Streaming Now On #C_Home_Cinema (New OTT Platform)
> *


It seems subscription rate is 300 for one month. They might be living in a parallel world

Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW
*

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> *STREAMING NOW
> *





> *#Valiyaperunnal Streaming Now On #C_Home_Cinema (New OTT Platform)
> *


ഇത് രണ്ടും ഇറങ്ങിയല്ലെ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> It seems subscription rate is 300 for one month. They might be living in a parallel world
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 Pro using Tapatalk


300 Rs for 1 month....nadanath thanne  :Laughing:

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW ON ZEE 5
*

----------


## aps

> *STREAMING NOW
> *


Indiayil ille? Link tharo?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> *STREAMING NOW ON ZEE 5
> *


ഈ പടം എങ്ങനെ? ഒടുക്കത്തെ റേറ്റിംഗ് ആണല്ലോ imdbയിൽ (9.3/10)..

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajeesh1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*#VMovie Streaming Now @PrimeVideoIN
*

----------


## sputnics

> *#VMovie Streaming Now @PrimeVideoIN
> *


Malayalam version is also available

----------


## anupkerb1

> ഈ പടം എങ്ങനെ? ഒടുക്കത്തെ റേറ്റിംഗ് ആണല്ലോ imdbയിൽ (9.3/10)..
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Veruthe kandu irikam . Hero ena marayoola ela scenes verupikunud . Mukesh vijayaraghavan and motta appooppan super . Hero kalidas ayirunekil polum kollam enu parajene

----------


## Saathan

> Malayalam version is also available


Tamil version indo ithinu ?

----------


## jeseus

Doing Netflix account 4screen UHD upgradation for 6month pm me for cheap rate.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tamil version indo ithinu ?


Undu.. Tamil, Malayalam, Hindi , Kannada okke undu

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Long pending Tamil Film Oru Pakka Kadhai by Balaji Tharaneetharan starring Kalidas Jayaram & Megha Akash comes directly to Zee5, this September 25th.

*

----------


## singam

KaPaeRanasingam direct release on Zee Plex

----------


## sputnics

*Mazhayath*  malayalam movie streaming now in Prime Video

----------


## aak

*#Tamil film #KaPaeRanasingam - starring #VijaySethupathi and #AishwaryaRajessh - premieres 2 Oct 2020 on #ZeePlex.
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Akshay Kumar's #LaxmmiBomb** confirmed to premiere on 9th November on Disney+Hotstar*

----------


## singam

*Nishabdham Direct OTT Release on Oct 2

*

----------


## Superstarakshay

https://youtu.be/E45xT6pWM2M

Adwaitham premiere now on scube film youtube channel.

----------


## aak



----------


## singam

KaPaeRanasingam pay per view at 199rs and Khaali Peeli  pay per view at 299rs.Both releasing on Oct2. it seems even with Zee5 subscription you have to pay to watch.. ithrem cash koduthu aaru kanana athum ee padangal?

----------


## Joseph James

> KaPaeRanasingam pay per view at 199rs and Khaali Peeli  pay per view at 299rs.Both releasing on Oct2. it seems even with Zee5 subscription you have to pay to watch.. ithrem cash koduthu aaru kanana athum ee padangal?


Sathyam. Zee5 subscription ullavarkk kodukkamaayirunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## singam

> 


Naniyude 25th film, ippo jayam ravide 25th film..

----------


## singam

Amazon Prime Original "Putham Pudhu Kaalai " from October 16. An anthology directed by Goutham Menon, Rajiv Menon, Suhasini Manirathnam, Karthik Subbaraj and Sudha Kongara


1) Ilamai Idho Idho ft. Jayaram, Kalidas Jayaram, Kalyani Priyadarshan and Urvashi . Directed by Sudha Kongara

2)Avarum Naanum/Avalum Naanum - ft. MS Bhaskar and Ritu Varma. Directed by Goutham Menon

3)Coffee, Anyone?- ft. Shruti Haasan, Anu Hasan and Suhasini . Directed by Suhasini 

4)Reunion - ft. Andrea, Leela Samson, and Sikkhil Gurucharan . Directed by Rajiv Menon

5)Miracle - ft. Bobby Simha and Muthu Kumar. Directed by Karthik Subbaraj

----------


## singam



----------


## singam

Director Bala's Arjun Reddy remake 'Varma' releasing on Oct 6

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#HalalLoveStory directly releasing on #PrimeVideo October 15th*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Perumthachan

> Director Bala's Arjun Reddy remake 'Varma' releasing on Oct 6


ഇത് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞല്ലേ E4 Entertainment വേറൊരുത്തനെ കൊണ്ട് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യിച്ചത്. പിന്നെന്തിനാണ് ഇത് release ചെയ്യുന്നത്?

----------


## singam

> ഇത് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടില്ല എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞല്ലേ E4 Entertainment വേറൊരുത്തനെ കൊണ്ട് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യിച്ചത്. പിന്നെന്തിനാണ് ഇത് release ചെയ്യുന്നത്?


2nd eduthu padam vicharicha pole odilla... athyvashyam nalla loss ayirunnu .. so nashtham nikatha ippo ithu OTTyil release cheyunnu

----------


## Perumthachan

> 2nd eduthu padam vicharicha pole odilla... athyvashyam nalla loss ayirunnu .. so nashtham nikatha ippo ithu OTTyil release cheyunnu


അത് വന്നു പോയതറിഞ്ഞില്ല. original versionൽ നിന്ന് 20 മിനിറ്റോളം ഞാൻ വെട്ടിക്കളഞ്ഞു എന്നായിരുന്നു ബാലാ പറഞ്ഞത്.

----------


## Saathan

> KaPaeRanasingam pay per view at 199rs and Khaali Peeli  pay per view at 299rs.Both releasing on Oct2. it seems even with Zee5 subscription you have to pay to watch.. ithrem cash koduthu aaru kanana athum ee padangal?


Test adichu nokkanadhakum... workout ayal biggie release cheyallo... 



> Sathyam. Zee5 subscription ullavarkk kodukkamaayirunnu.


Few weeks kazhinjal available akille?

----------


## Saathan

> KaPaeRanasingam pay per view at 199rs and Khaali Peeli  pay per view at 299rs.Both releasing on Oct2. it seems even with Zee5 subscription you have to pay to watch.. ithrem cash koduthu aaru kanana athum ee padangal?


Test adichu nokkanadhakum... workout ayal biggie release cheyallo... 



> Sathyam. Zee5 subscription ullavarkk kodukkamaayirunnu.


Few weeks kazhinjal available akille?

----------


## Joseph James

> Few weeks kazhinjal available akille?


അത് അറിയില്ല bhai... Aayaal മതിയായിരുന്നു alleel zee5 subscription eduthavrokke pottanmaar aayi pookille ithinuvendi 199 koode mudakkumenn thoonunnilla... Nalla opinion aanu പടത്തിന് athukondu kurach per edukkumaayirikkum... ആരെങ്കിലും കണ്ടോ പടം????

----------


## singam

> അത് അറിയില്ല bhai... Aayaal മതിയായിരുന്നു alleel zee5 subscription eduthavrokke pottanmaar aayi pookille ithinuvendi 199 koode mudakkumenn thoonunnilla... Nalla opinion aanu പടത്തിന് athukondu kurach per edukkumaayirikkum... ആരെങ്കിലും കണ്ടോ പടം????


padathinu nalla reviews aanu.. but padam already torrent/telegramil okke vannu so ini 199rs koduthu ethra per kanum ennathu doubt aanu.. porathathinu 199rs is for one time viewing only.. so athum oru negative aanu

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> padathinu nalla reviews aanu.. but padam already torrent/telegramil okke vannu so ini 199rs koduthu ethra per kanum ennathu doubt aanu.. porathathinu 199rs is for one time viewing only.. so athum oru negative aanu


50 rsnu jio 6 gb kittum. Pinne enthinu aalkukal ithu cheyyanam. Ithonnum succeed cheyyila. Prethykichum piracy ithra established aaya indiayil.

----------


## Saathan

With more than 70000 views on day1 KaPaeRanasingam sets a new record for ZeePlex.

----------


## Joseph James

> padathinu nalla reviews aanu.. but padam already torrent/telegramil okke vannu so ini 199rs koduthu ethra per kanum ennathu doubt aanu.. porathathinu 199rs is for one time viewing only.. so athum oru negative aanu


Yes... Padam kandu... Good one... Tamil reviewers thalli marikkuvaanu.... Nalla oru content und padathil pakshe anyaaya makingo sambhavamo onnum alla.... Valare normal aayi aanu edutheekkunne..... Pinne ee team success meet okke vechirikkunna kandu.....pinne 1L aduth viewers aayennum kandu so laabham aavumaarikkum.... 199 koduthaalum padam valya nashdam illa....

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> With more than 70000 views on day1 KaPaeRanasingam sets a new record for ZeePlex.


Ithra okke kanda....angane aanel sooraraipottru record idum. !

----------


## Joseph James

> 50 rsnu jio 6 gb kittum. Pinne enthinu aalkukal ithu cheyyanam. Ithonnum succeed cheyyila. Prethykichum piracy ithra established aaya indiayil.


Ithreem viewers okke aayille so parayaan pattilla... Enkilum majorityum torrent thanneye kaanaan chance ullu... Ethra viewers aayaal laabham aavumenn ariyuka aaneel oohikkaan pattiyeene...

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Ithreem viewers okke aayille so parayaan pattilla... Enkilum majorityum torrent thanneye kaanaan chance ullu... Ethra viewers aayaal laabham aavumenn ariyuka aaneel oohikkaan pattiyeene...


Athe...njanum netti. 70K okke nalla count aanu.Sooraraipottru minimum 1.5 lacs enkilum pokum.

----------


## Joseph James

> Athe...njanum netti. 70K okke nalla count aanu.Sooraraipottru minimum 1.5 lacs enkilum pokum.


Yes ee kanakk correct aaneel sure Sooraarai Poottru athinum mandeel pookum...

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> With more than 70000 views on day1 KaPaeRanasingam sets a new record for ZeePlex.


ithokke ullathaano..marketting gimmick aayirikum.. theatreil release aayal polum itrem per ee padam okke kanumo ennu doubt aanu..appola 199 per view koduthu kanunath..

----------


## aak



----------


## shortbread

> ithokke ullathaano..marketting gimmick aayirikum.. theatreil release aayal polum itrem per ee padam okke kanumo ennu doubt aanu..appola 199 per view koduthu kanunath..


തമിഴ് സിനിമയെ തള്ളി തോൽക്കാൻ കഴിയില്ല എന്റേത് മക്കളെ

Ithu ekke nisaaram, ini OTT platform'il Vijay, Rajini cinema ekke irrangatte, GoT, Money Heist ekke unnum alaathe aakum!

തള്ളുന്നതിൽ നമ്പർ 1

----------


## Joseph James

> ithokke ullathaano..marketting gimmick aayirikum.. theatreil release aayal polum itrem per ee padam okke kanumo ennu doubt aanu..appola 199 per view koduthu kanunath..


Entheelum oru source kaanichaal vishwasikkaamaayirunnu ithippo oru ideayum illa... Zeekkaar parayum nammal keelkkum

----------


## aak

*STREAMING FROM OCT 15TH
*

----------


## singam



----------


## singam

> With more than 70000 views on day1 KaPaeRanasingam sets a new record for ZeePlex.


4.3 lakh views/bookings as of today enna latest news(thallal).. so 4.3lakh * 199rs = 8.5 cr.. ithokke ullathano entho..!!

----------


## Joseph James

> 4.3 lakh views/bookings as of today enna latest news(thallal).. so 4.3lakh * 199rs = 8.5 cr.. ithokke ullathano entho..!!


Enikk thoonunnilla..... Aarum track cheyyaan illaathath aanu avar muthaledukkunnath enn thoonunnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

PRIME REELS kure films release cheyyunnu ennu paranjittu ippo anakkam onnum illallo.

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> PRIME REELS kure films release cheyyunnu ennu paranjittu ippo anakkam onnum illallo.


Idavela Babu Oru Puthiya OTT Platform Innu Launch Cheyyunundu.. Exclusive For Malayalam Films..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Perumthachan

ZEE5
Amazon Prime Video
Disney+Hotstar
Netflix
ALTBalaji
SonyLIV
Apple TV+
Voot

is there any other major OTT platforms?

----------


## singam

> ZEE5
> Amazon Prime Video
> Disney+Hotstar
> Netflix
> ALTBalaji
> SonyLIV
> Apple TV+
> Voot
> 
> is there any other major OTT platforms?


Sun Nxt, MX Player..

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Pavanayi

> ZEE5
> Amazon Prime Video
> Disney+Hotstar
> Netflix
> ALTBalaji
> SonyLIV
> Apple TV+
> Voot
> 
> is there any other major OTT platforms?


Mubi, Hooq, Play movies, Discovery+, SUN NXT, Airtel Xtream, Viu, Eros Now, Manorama MAX, tubi, MX Player, Yupp TV, Hungama Play, aha, TVF Play, Jio Cinema, Vodafone Play, NexG TV, crunchyroll

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

*Maara - Tamil Remake of Charlie
*

----------


## Saathan

> *Maara - Tamil Remake of Charlie
> *


No hope... charlie onnum remake pattulla

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Long pending Tamil Film Oru Pakka Kadhai by Balaji Tharaneetharan starring Kalidas Jayaram & Megha Akash comes directly to Zee5, this September 25th.
> 
> *


ഇത് ഇറങ്ങിയായിരുന്നോ?

----------


## Iravikkuttan

> ഇത് ഇറങ്ങിയായിരുന്നോ?



Illa..release matti vachu..

----------


## BangaloreaN

> illa..release matti vachu..


ott പോലും ചെക്കന്റെ പടം സമയത്ത് ഇറങ്ങില്ലേ...🤐🤐🤐

----------


## Iravikkuttan

> ott പോലും ചെക്കന്റെ പടം സമയത്ത് ഇറങ്ങില്ലേ...蘿蘿蘿


eeyoru theme il njan pandorikke thattikkottiya video




Please delete, if this is a wrong place to post this  :bounce:

----------


## aak

*#HalalLoveStory Now Streaming On PrimeVideoIN 
*

----------


## Oruvan1

watchingggg




> *#HalalLoveStory Now Streaming On PrimeVideoIN 
> *

----------


## aak



----------


## firecrown

Manorama MAX added on popular OTT Search Engine "JustWatch"

https://www.justwatch.com/in/new

----------


## aak

*STREAMING FROM NOV 12TH
*

----------


## ShahSM

> 


ചെങ്ങായീൻ്റെ തടിയും കുമ്പയുമൊക്കെ പോയോ? അതോ ഇരുന്നതു കൊണ്ട് അങ്ങനെ തോന്നുന്നതാണോ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

*Mookutthi Amman - Diwali Release on Hosttar
*

----------


## Appootten

Any idea how is Mirzapur 2 (amazon original) ?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Any idea how is Mirzapur 2 (amazon original) ?


Downloading aanu kandittu parayam

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING ON NOV 4TH
*

----------


## Appootten

Watching Mirzapur 2 . So far Ok , not as good as 1st part

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Any idea how is Mirzapur 2 (amazon original) ?


Didn't like it.. First part aayirunu better..

----------


## singam



----------


## singam

*Naanga Romba Busy(Remake of kannda film Maayabazar) - Direct release on Sun TV/Sun NXT for diwali.. 
*

----------


## singam



----------


## ALEXI

Roots Video India

We are delighted to celebrate #KeralaPiravi with Padmashri Jayaram sir and Parvathi ma'am. 
Also announcing the first film to go on the platform, #Backpackers starring @KALIdas Jayaram. 
#WatchThisSpace #StayTuned

https://www.facebook.com/story.php?s...02431088343114

----------


## aak



----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN

*Wonder Woman 1984 will be released on HBO Max the same day its in theaters for no extra cost*One of 2020s last big blockbusters, _Wonder Woman 1984__,_ will simultaneously be released in theaters and on HBO Max on December 25th.


A press release from Warner Bros. confirms the film will be available for one month, and premiere in theaters in international markets on December 16th. After the one month period is over, the film will play exclusively in theaters, _The Verge_ has learned at this time. Following that, the film will enter a traditional windowing period. That means it will head to digital retailers like Amazon and iTunes, before likely finding its way back to HBO Max.
Unlike _Mulan_, _Wonder Woman 1984_ wont cost anything extra beyond the monthly subscription fee. HBO Max subscribers will have the opportunity to watch the film directly from home. The streaming service costs $14.99 a month. The move comes as uncertainty grows over whether theaters will remain open as cases surge across the United States. Even if they do remain open, however, its uncertain whether people will actually attend screenings. This way, WarnerMedia can boost its HBO Max subscribers and still give people around the world (where HBO Max is not available) the ability to watch it in theaters.

----------


## IndianGooner

> *Wonder Woman 1984 will be released on HBO Max the same day its in theaters for no extra cost*One of 2020s last big blockbusters, _Wonder Woman 1984__,_ will simultaneously be released in theaters and on HBO Max on December 25th.
> 
> 
> A press release from Warner Bros. confirms the film will be available for one month, and premiere in theaters in international markets on December 16th. After the one month period is over, the film will play exclusively in theaters, _The Verge_ has learned at this time. Following that, the film will enter a traditional windowing period. That means it will head to digital retailers like Amazon and iTunes, before likely finding its way back to HBO Max.
> Unlike _Mulan_, _Wonder Woman 1984_ wont cost anything extra beyond the monthly subscription fee. HBO Max subscribers will have the opportunity to watch the film directly from home. The streaming service costs $14.99 a month. The move comes as uncertainty grows over whether theaters will remain open as cases surge across the United States. Even if they do remain open, however, its uncertain whether people will actually attend screenings. This way, WarnerMedia can boost its HBO Max subscribers and still give people around the world (where HBO Max is not available) the ability to watch it in theaters.


Oh no. This movie deserves big screen experience. James bond pole post pone cheythude.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Oh no. This movie deserves big screen experience. James bond pole post pone cheythude.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Simultaneous release in theatres and HBO MAX.
India theatre release not sure.

----------


## aak

*STREAMING FROM DEC 11TH
*

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## Perumthachan

> 


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> 


Ithu baagamthi remake aanalle. Bollywood nu swantham aayittu onnum ille. Motham remake

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## Arya

*StreamFest: A weekend of free Netflix in India*


https://about.netflix.com/en/news/streamfest-india

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Paava Kadhaigal | Official Trailer |*

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

Oru Pakka Kathai - Premiering on Zee 5 on Dec 25th..!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Oru Pakka Kathai - Premiering on Zee 5 on Dec 25th..!!



iniyum postpone cheyyathe irunnal mathiayirunu..

----------


## Joseph James

*Hotstar Tamil Original Web-Series #Triples will have 8 episodes.

Premiering on Disney+ Hotstar, 11th December.*

----------


## Joseph James

*Kaavalthurai Ungal Nanban in Tentkotta from Christmas. 
*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Joseph James

Confirmed: Direct OTT release #Maara ft. @ActorMadhavan  @shraddhaSrinath gets a new release date, January 8th 2021.

----------


## Joseph James

*#This2020: Top 10 most watched direct OTT releases in India.*

----------


## Joseph James



----------


## singam



----------


## singam

We are maddy in love with this fairy tale already!Meet #MaaraOnPrime, January 8, 2021!

----------


## Joseph James



----------


## Joseph James

*Superstar Mahesh Babu's blockbuster Sarileru Neekevvaru Tamil dubbed version Ivanukku Sariyana AalIllai streaming now on Hotstar*

----------


## cinema aaradhakan

Webseries from Funtastic films

----------


## Joseph James

*KanniRasi is streaming now in Tentkotta*.

----------


## Naradhan

> Confirmed: Direct OTT release #Maara ft. @ActorMadhavan  @shraddhaSrinath gets a new release date, January 8th 2021.


Ithu malsyakanyakayude padam aano ... ?? Angane thonnunnu ...  :Thinking:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithu malsyakanyakayude padam aano ... ?? Angane thonnunnu ...


Dq's Charlie Film Remake Aanu Ithu..

----------


## Joseph James



----------


## Joseph James



----------


## Joseph James

*Sumesh and Ramesh direct OTT release on January 22 via Prime Reels


*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Prime Reels Form Jan 1st

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Naradhan

> Dq's Charlie Film Remake Aanu Ithu..


Oh... but why then the art work of a fish and a woman in the name... :Thinking:

----------


## Perumthachan

> Oh... but why then the art work of a fish and a woman in the name...


. 

Kalpana character has mention of mermaids...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bhoomi Streaming On Disney+Hotstar

----------


## aak

* BHOOMI STREAMING IN HOTSTAR FROM JAN 14TH 2021
*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## singam

*Pulikkuthi Pandi.. direct premiere on Sun TV/Sun NXT for Pongal

*

----------


## rajivnedungadi

*Drishyam 2 to be Streamed on Amazon Prime Video Soon*

*https://www.facebook.com/MalayalamEntertainmentPortal/posts/214507336949275


*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Much awaited #TheFamilyMan Season 2 from 12th February 2021

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#TheGreatIndianKitchen all set for a direct OTT release via #NeeStream for Next Week !

*

----------


## Saathan

> *#TheGreatIndianKitchen all set for a direct OTT release via #NeeStream for Next Week !
> 
> *


NeeStream etha... ingane kure cheriya OTT sites varanindallo...

----------


## ShahSM

> *Sumesh and Ramesh direct OTT release on January 22 via Prime Reels
> 
> 
> *


ഇതിൻ്റെ ട്രെയിലർ നല്ല രസമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.. ഫിലിമും നന്നാവട്ടെ!
Btw ഈ ഫിലിം കൊറോണക്ക് എത്രയോ മുന്നെ കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആയതല്ലെ? പിന്നെന്താ എറക്കാതിരുന്നത്?
Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

> ഇതിൻ്റെ ട്രെയിലർ നല്ല രസമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.. ഫിലിമും നന്നാവട്ടെ!
> Btw ഈ ഫിലിം കൊറോണക്ക് എത്രയോ മുന്നെ കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആയതല്ലെ? പിന്നെന്താ എറക്കാതിരുന്നത്?
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Prime Reels alle vaangichath avarde decision aavum... Corornaykk munne complete aayathaano enn ariyilla..

----------


## singam

> ഇതിൻ്റെ ട്രെയിലർ നല്ല രസമുണ്ടായിരുന്നു.. ഫിലിമും നന്നാവട്ടെ!
> Btw ഈ ഫിലിം കൊറോണക്ക് എത്രയോ മുന്നെ കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആയതല്ലെ? പിന്നെന്താ എറക്കാതിരുന്നത്?
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk





> Prime Reels alle vaangichath avarde decision aavum... Corornaykk munne complete aayathaano enn ariyilla..


April release ayirnnu plan, but applolekkum corona vannu.. was announced to premier on September last year on prime reels.. but prime reels platform thanne recently aanu live ayathu ennu thonunnu..

----------


## BangaloreaN

What is the status of* C Home Cinema* OTT platform?
did they host any film after ValiyaPerunnal ?

----------


## kairalitv

> What is the status of* C Home Cinema* OTT platform?
> did they host any film after ValiyaPerunnal ?


No updates , a valiyaperunalinu sesham onnum kanunilla..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*The Family Man S2 - Release Date Announcement | Amazon Original*

----------


## Joseph James

*Virumaandi on @PrimeVideoIN*

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#Eeswaran release through OTT/Pay per view in few overseas areas...! Through #Olyflix...

*

----------


## aak

*STREAMING ON JAN 14TH IN ZEE PLEX
*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## singam



----------


## firecrown

Fire TV alle ettavum popular TV OS? 

Manorama Max polum Fire TV il illa.

Ithokke TV il kananmenkil chromecast venam...allenkil PC connect cheyyanam.

edit: Neestream undu Fire TV il.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Family Man Season 2 Trailer




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Fire TV alle ettavum popular TV OS? 
> 
> Manorama Max polum Fire TV il illa.
> 
> Ithokke TV il kananmenkil chromecast venam...allenkil PC connect cheyyanam.
> 
> edit: Neestream undu Fire TV il.


Fire Tv undel pinne chrome Cast venda .. Allathe thanne Lap wifi vechu connect cheyyaam ....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Krack Streaming On Aha Video From Jan 29th



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> Krack Streaming On Aha Video From Jan 29th
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


 :Good:  ippolum padam theatresil nalla collection edukunundu... Good decision.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Master Streaming On Amazon Prime & Tentkotta Soon...


Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Master Streaming On Tentkotta From Jan 29



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Master Streaming On Amazon Prime From Jan 29th



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kilometres & Kilometres Streaming Now On Netflix



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Eeswaran Streaming On Simply South From Feb 12th



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*'Dune', 'Matrix 4', and Other 2021 Warner Bros. Movies to Hit HBO Max and Theaters Simultaneously*

All of WB's 2021 slate will be released on HBO Max at the same time as they hit theaters  but with one major catch.

 Following the announcement that the highly anticipated *Wonder Woman 1984* will be released on HBO Max on Christmas Day for a limited one-month engagement on the streaming service (in addition to a concurrent theatrical release where theaters are open), the studio announced that _all_ of its 2021 films will follow this same release model.
Yes indeed, movies like *Dune, Matrix 4,* and *Godzilla vs. Kong* will be released theatrically worldwide, but concurrent with the domestic theatrical release the movies will also be streaming exclusively on HBO Max for one month. After that one month period is over, the film will depart HBO Max and continue to be available in theaters worldwide, at which time it will follow all customary distribution windows applying to the title  which means after it leaves HBO Max, it will later still have a full Digital HD and Blu-ray/DVD release before eventually returning to the streamer.
The 2021 Warner Bros. films that are expected to be released next year  and that are expected to follow this on HBO Max and in theaters at the same time model  include:

_The Little Things__Judas and the Black Messiah__Tom & Jerry__Godzilla vs. Kong__Mortal Kombat__Those Who Wish Me Dead__The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It__In the Heights__Space Jam: A New Legacy__The Suicide Squad__Reminiscence__Malignant__Dune__The Many Saints of Newark__King Richard__Cry Macho__Matrix 4_
All films will be available in 4K Ultra HD and HDR on HBO Max.
This hybrid model was created as a strategic response to the impact of the ongoing global pandemic.

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## firecrown

Tenet 4K Now available to "Buy" from apple and google

Apple - Rs 690
Google - Rs 820

https://itunes.apple.com/in/movie/tenet/id1538251548
https://play.google.com/store/movies...=trn57O586Ho.P

----------


## singam



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Super .... ....

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jagame Thandhiram Streaming Soon On Netflix 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Ghibli's 1st CG Feature Earwig and the Witch Opens on February 3, Streams on February 5 in U.S.*
Film to screen in select theaters with sub, dub
GKIDS announced on Thursday that it is working with Fathom Events and independent theater circuits to begin screening Studio Ghibli's first CG feature Earwig and the Witch, Goro Miyazaki's anime adaptation of Diana Wynne Jones' novel of the same name, in select theaters in the United States on February 3. The film will screen in Japanese with English subtitles and in English. HBO Max will begin streaming the film on February 5 in the U.S.
The theatrical run will qualify the film for the Oscars.

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Perumthachan

Jayaraj directorial Back Packers has confirmed an OTT release. The movie starring Kalidas Jayaram and Karthika Nair will premiere on February 5, 2021. The movie will release through a new OTT platform Roots.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vaank Streaming On NeeStream From Feb 5th



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Vaank Streaming On NeeStream From Feb 5th
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Aanoo... Veruthe 150 kelenghu... Vellam ennanu 

Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Aanoo... Veruthe 150 kelenghu... Vellam ennanu 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk


Free streaming alla....cash kodukkanam...140 ethandu aaennnu thonnunnu ivarude rate

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aanoo... Veruthe 150 kelenghu... Vellam ennanu 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk


Vellam also Feb 5 aanennu thonunu.. outside India etho online siteil paid streaming cheyyunundu ennu thonunu.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Vellam also Feb 5 aanennu thonunu.. outside India etho online siteil paid streaming cheyyunundu ennu thonunu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


olyflix: https://www.facebook.com/olyflix/?ref=page_internal

----------


## Don David

> Free streaming alla....cash kodukkanam...140 ethandu aaennnu thonnunnu ivarude rate


Thanks for the info 

Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk

----------


## Don David

> Vellam also Feb 5 aanennu thonunu.. outside India etho online siteil paid streaming cheyyunundu ennu thonunu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


 :Ok: 

Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk

----------


## remil4remil

> Vellam also Feb 5 aanennu thonunu.. outside India etho online siteil paid streaming cheyyunundu ennu thonunu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Vellam in which OTT? Any idea?

----------


## KITO

*Drishyam2 Feb. 15th nu undelo...*

----------


## singam

> Vellam in which OTT? Any idea?


Olyfix

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Olyfix


Question may be, which OTT in India.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vellam Now Streaming On Olyflix



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vaank Now Streaming On NeeStream



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Vaank Now Streaming On NeeStream
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


kollamo padam... subscription eduthal gunam undakumo ?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> kollamo padam... subscription eduthal gunam undakumo ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


kanditilla... subscription eduthu Kaanenda padam onnum alla enna kettathu

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ithu engana subscription 
Per movie pay aano
Atho per month pay aano

----------


## Don David

> kollamo padam... subscription eduthal gunam undakumo ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Valla television premiere okke kandaa mathiyavum... Subscribe cheyth kanan onnum illa 

Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk

----------


## Harshavardhan

Hi


Can some one confirm if already bought this print does vellam comes with 5.1 audio if we pay and watch or just 2 channel as i am not intrested to watch pirated prints available on piracy sites with 2 channel .so if any one genuinly bought this print please share shed some light on this ?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Ithu engana subscription 
> Per movie pay aano
> Atho per month pay aano


5 days, 30days, 6months, 1 year subscription options undennu tonunu

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Valla television premiere okke kandaa mathiyavum... Subscribe cheyth kanan onnum illa 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X440IM using Tapatalk





> kanditilla... subscription eduthu Kaanenda padam onnum alla enna kettathu
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys...so WTP wait cheyyam....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

നീസ്ട്രീം കിടുക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ....could ബി ദി ബിഗ്ഗെസ്റ്റ് മലയാളം ഒറ്റിറ്റി പ്ലാറ്റഫോം ഇൻ ദി future

----------


## Mammooka fan

> നീസ്ട്രീം കിടുക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ....could ബി ദി ബിഗ്ഗെസ്റ്റ് മലയാളം ഒറ്റിറ്റി പ്ലാറ്റഫോം ഇൻ ദി future


Use chyunundo

Subscription plan onnu parayumo

----------


## firecrown

> Use chyunundo
> 
> Subscription plan onnu parayumo


monthly - 210
6 month - 1050
annual - 1750

single movie aayittum kanam....5 days plan undu for single movies....140 rupees.

----------


## firecrown

Now we can buy or rent movies on bookmyshow. 17 malayalam movies available now:

https://in.bookmyshow.com/explore/c/stream

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Monster Hunter Goes Digital in February*
According to Amazon listings, _Monster Hunter_ will first be hitting *Digital on February 16*, followed by a *DVD, Blu-ray and 4K UHD release on March 2, 2021*.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Ivde arenkilum neestream or primereels eduthit undoo

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Streaming soon on Neestream...

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


arenkilum padam kando? enganeyundu?

----------


## Joseph James

> arenkilum padam kando? enganeyundu?


Postpone cheythu enn thoonunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> arenkilum padam kando? enganeyundu?


Kanditundavilla..release aayathpolum aranjnitundavilla..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

> Kanditundavilla..release aayathpolum aranjnitundavilla..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ee site open aakkumbol ingane aa kaanikkunne,onnum cheyyaan patilla..maybe ivide available aavaathath aano enn ariyilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ee site open aakkumbol ingane aa kaanikkunne,onnum cheyyaan patilla..maybe ivide available aavaathath aano enn ariyilla


Release aayitundavila

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aravind

> ee site open aakkumbol ingane aa kaanikkunne,onnum cheyyaan patilla..maybe ivide available aavaathath aano enn ariyilla


Release aayittilla. They pushed the release date to 14th from 10th. Valentines day release ennokke paranj promotion okke cheythu. Ippo parayunnu coming soon ennu. The reason they are saying is that their android app wasn't approved on play store. 

Ottum planing illathe enthokkeyo kaattikkoottunnu.

----------


## Joseph James

> Release aayittilla. They pushed the release date to 14th from 10th. Valentines day release ennokke paranj promotion okke cheythu. Ippo parayunnu coming soon ennu. The reason they are saying is that their android app wasn't approved on play store. 
> 
> Ottum planing illathe enthokkeyo kaattikkoottunnu.


yes..permission kittiyitt venamaayirunnu padathinte release date announce cheyyaan...udane solve cheyyumaayirikkum.

----------


## RenTom



----------


## Joseph James

Love (2021) film will be streaming in NETFLIX INDIA from this Friday.

----------


## firecrown

amazon primeil kure malayalam films "this video is currently unavailable" ennu kanikkunnu..

actually quite a lot...46 pages il oru 25 pages il ulla videos ellam "currently unavailable" ennu kanikkunnu..

https://www.amazon.in/s?k=malayalam&...31&ref=sr_pg_1

----------


## sankar1992

> amazon primeil kure malayalam films "this video is currently unavailable" ennu kanikkunnu..
> 
> actually quite a lot...46 pages il oru 25 pages il ulla videos ellam "currently unavailable" ennu kanikkunnu..
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/s?k=malayalam&...31&ref=sr_pg_1


Unavailable aayath kooduthalum Mazhavil Manorama upload cheythath aanallo....

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Unavailable aayath kooduthalum Mazhavil Manorama upload cheythath aanallo....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


also, most are uploaded after C U Soon....covid related problem maybe

----------


## aravind

> Unavailable aayath kooduthalum Mazhavil Manorama upload cheythath aanallo....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ithil unavailable ennu kaanikkunna padangal onnum munpum available aayirunnilla on the primevideo app. Maybe ith oru listing mathram aayirikkum, varaan povunna moviesinte.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jagame Thanthiram Streaming Soon On Netflix 




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Instagramam Webseries Episode 01 | Mridul Nair | Ramesh Pisharody | Deepak Parambol | Arjun Ashokan*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Another OTT Platform



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW ON EROS
*

----------


## anupkerb1

> Another OTT Platform
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Orooo Cinimak Matram ayii Orooo OTT  :Yeye:

----------


## aravind

Saajan Bakery streaming on Prime (Outside India)

----------


## frincekjoseph

Ithu primil vanno?




> Saajan Bakery streaming on Prime (Outside India)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ithu primil vanno?


Only in UK

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Saajan Bakery streaming on Prime (Outside India)


Now available in India..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

New OTT Platform



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Raya and the Last Dragon on Disney Plus:*
Disney Plus will offer Raya and the Last Dragon beginning March 5. Disney Plus subscribers must pay an additional $29.99 for Premier Access to watch the film. If you pay up, you can watch the movie on disneyplus.com and in the Disney Plus app on select platforms, including Apple, Google, Amazon and Roku. You can then watch the film as many times as you like.
If you don't want to fork over the extra $30 but do have Disney Plus, you need to wait till June 4, when the movie will run for free on Disney Plus.

----------


## shortbread



----------


## sudhishmgt

villain malayalam movie evide enkilum streaming undo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> villain malayalam movie evide enkilum streaming undo?


Sun nxt / mx player

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Family man s2 vanno. Athu delay aayille

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Familyman 2 atinu release polum ayatilaloooo   :Grin:  :Grin:   Simhasanam boxoffice report orma varunuu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Familyman 2 atinu release polum ayatilaloooo    Simhasanam boxoffice report orma varunuu





> Family man s2 vanno. Athu delay aayille
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Based on Buzz ennu ezhuthiyitundu..athaavum  :Biggrin: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sudhishmgt

> Sun nxt / mx player
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk



ok thanks for the help

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Donn

Is "Operation Java" movie available now on any OTT platform ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Is "Operation Java" movie available now on any OTT platform ?


No.... Ithuvare Available ayatilaa . neestream onum kodukathe Hotstar/ prime koduthal kanayirunu

----------


## Harshavardhan

> 


Any one rented this movie yet can some one confirm the audio dolby digital 5.1 or normal 2 channel ?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Any one rented this movie yet can some one confirm the audio dolby digital 5.1 or normal 2 channel ?


Dollar alle indiayil release aayitundavilla

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Harshavardhan

> Dollar alle indiayil release aayitundavilla
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


This firstshows ott platform is a joke to buy the movie you need to sign in when you create the account they will send you an OTP,but they dont you will never receive one so i cannot watch emailed support no responce.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming In Roots video





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## singam



----------


## Saathan

Ini kure padangal direct OTT release nu chance undu due to 2nd wave....

----------


## ShahSM

സുമേഷ് & രമേഷ് ഇതുവരെ ഇറങ്ങിയില്ലേ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dq mass

> Ini kure padangal direct OTT release nu chance undu due to 2nd wave....


Irul malayalam movie direct Netflix release on april 2
Krishnankutty panithudangi dirrct television premier on april 11 ,zee keralam

----------


## anupkerb1

> Irul malayalam movie direct Netflix release on april 2
> Krishnankutty panithudangi dirrct television premier on april 11 ,zee keralam


joji coming soon

----------


## aak



----------


## K S Hrithwik

> 


3 weeks kondu ethi

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 3 weeks kondu ethi
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


3 days kondu theatreil ninnum washout aayath alle  :Laughing:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> 3 weeks kondu ethi
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


It was technically third day washout from all the theatres..to sum it up,this movie was an utter and epic disaster!!😖🥴😡🤯😁🤮..i really feel for the producer!!😑🙄

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Joji Streaming On Amazon Prime From April 7th



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Godzilla Vs Kong Now Streaming On HBO Max



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tenet Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Fahad OTT star aakuaano? Enthayalum nannayi.. namukku thalkkalam OTT thanne sharanam.. :cheers:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Hardwork pays off

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Igtv enthanu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Igtv enthanu?


Instagram TV

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## Mammooka fan

Yuvam released on neestream

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Yuvak Streaming On Manorama Max From Today



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

The Great Indian Kitchen Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## jeanu007

> The Great Indian Kitchen Now Streaming On Amazon Prime
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


This has been released a while ago on Amazon. Its a decent movie!!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> This has been released a while ago on Amazon. Its a decent movie!!


Nop..it was streaming on NeeStream..from today onwards it's streaming On Amazon Prime

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## singam

Tamil remake of Helen.. Streaming from today..!!

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## singam

> 


Nalla deal kitti kanum... Oru big star padam ithrem pettenu OTT release ithayirikkum.. April 1 release aayi.. considering they changed occupancy to 50% in Karnataka from Apr 7.. OTT is best option..

----------


## Tobiyas

Operation Java Movie Online Release or DVD Release undo ?

Can we expect any DVD Release in future?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Operation Java Movie Online Release or DVD Release undo ?
> 
> Can we expect any DVD Release in future?


Will stream soon on Zee5

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dq mass

> Operation Java Movie Online Release or DVD Release undo ?
> 
> Can we expect any DVD Release in future?


Answer to all your questions 😊 Rights bagged by Zee 

Premiere only after we finish the theatrical run
-mathew thomas fb post

----------


## Akhil krishnan

The Priest Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jathi Rathnalu Streaming On Amazon Prime From April 11



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Uppena Streaming On Netflix From April 13



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Perumthachan

....repeat post....

----------


## Oruvan1

> The Priest Streaming On Amazon Prime
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Ramzaante munne irakkaamaayirinnu ivarkk

Ine fasting kazhiyaathe kaanaan pattilla

----------


## nidzrulez

> Jathi Rathnalu Streaming On Amazon Prime From April 11
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Been waiting for this one 👏

Sent from my LLD-AL20 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ramzaante munne irakkaamaayirinnu ivarkk
> 
> Ine fasting kazhiyaathe kaanaan pattilla


prime elam epo irakiyalum valia mattam undakila. ramzan nombu prime padam edha kandal kuzhapam ? tv kanunatinu kuzhapam ilaloooo

----------


## Oruvan1

> prime elam epo irakiyalum valia mattam undakila. ramzan nombu prime padam edha kandal kuzhapam ? tv kanunatinu kuzhapam ilaloooo


generally, ramadan monthil believers onnum movie kaanaarilla.. both tv and in cinemas

----------


## IndianGooner

> generally, ramadan monthil believers onnum movie kaanaarilla.. both tv and in cinemas


Ideally what Christians should do before Easter/Christmas. The older generation people do follow this. However modern people don't think about it. It is always about giving meat and fish. 
I have seen Christian people going to movies on Maundy Thursday which is a day before Good Friday. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Ideally what Christians should do before Easter/Christmas. The older generation people do follow this. However modern people don't think about it. It is always about giving meat and fish. 
> I have seen Christian people going to movies on Maundy Thursday which is a day before Good Friday. 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


This is very rare, yes some new gens might be going to theatres... but most Christians prefer not to celebrate during The week of Good Friday...

Tv most Christians watch

----------


## anupkerb1

> This is very rare, yes some new gens might be going to theatres... but most Christians prefer not to celebrate during The week of Good Friday...
> 
> Tv most Christians watch


Njan poyatund thursday . Gud friday matram aanu pokathathu . Njan 3rd std arnapol matram aanu poyitulathu. C class theatre 2nd appante kode jayram mangalam veetil manasarya gupta kanan . But baki ela days pokarund . Aarum angane onum pokaruthu enu paraju ketitu ila .  2006 turup gullan elam aa wek release ale . Gud friday ozhike 90% xtian cinima problem alla.

----------


## IndianGooner

> Njan poyatund thursday . Gud friday matram aanu pokathathu . Njan 3rd std arnapol matram aanu poyitulathu. C class theatre 2nd appante kode jayram mangalam veetil manasarya gupta kanan . But baki ela days pokarund . Aarum angane onum pokaruthu enu paraju ketitu ila .  2006 turup gullan elam aa wek release ale . Gud friday ozhike 90% xtian cinima problem alla.


As self I have gone during the fasting days except the holy week. Parents won't go to the theatre during full of fasting days.

The other thing is certain Hollywood movies release during the holy week. To avoid release on good Friday, they release on Maundy Thursday. Eg, I think fast and furious inte last 2 movies. Even batman v superman got release on good Friday with special preview shows on Thursday.

Another case where I waited for a movie during the fasting period was mahesinte prathikaram. Action hero biju and mahesinte prathikaram was released in the week just before the fasting day start. Since because of the premam effect and previous flops movies of Fahad faasil, me and the family went for AHB. Then after MP got a positive response and comeback of Fahad. Since I wanted to see the movie with the family, I had given up the hope for watching in a theatre as there are 50 days for the Easter. Even on Easter day, the family doesn't go for movie as it is considered holy. Then finally after 1 week after Easter, we get to see MP and it was totally the wait. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*STREAMING NOW ON ZEE 5
*

----------


## aak



----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Watched wolf

Good movie
Climax kurach koodi expect chythu but kuzhapam illaa

Shine Tom chacko nthin ayrunu veruthee angere kond vannu  I expected something from his character in the climax but onula
Arjun and samyuktha was nyc

----------


## Tobiyas

Is anyone going release any movies on DVD in Future ?

Any new movies going to release on OTT ?

----------


## renjuus

> Watched wolf
> 
> Good movie
> Climax kurach koodi expect chythu but kuzhapam illaa
> 
> Shine Tom chacko nthin ayrunu veruthee angere kond vannu  I expected something from his character in the climax but onula
> Arjun and samyuktha was nyc


which platform???

----------


## bhola bhala

> which platform???


Zee 5.....

----------


## singam



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Cave OTT Platform





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## bhola bhala

Which OTT platform is the movie YUVAM (2021) streaming?

----------


## sputnics

> Which OTT platform is the movie YUVAM (2021) streaming?


NeeStream and Manorama Max

----------


## ITV

ROBERRT vannu 
Amazon Prime

----------


## bhola bhala

> NeeStream and Manorama Max


Thanks bhai...

----------


## Dq mass

Malayalam Movies and their digital streaming partners:
#OneMovie - Netflix (April 27th)
#OperationJava - ZEE5 (May 9th)
Coming soon:
#Kala - Netflix.
#Nayattu - Netflix.
#Nizhal - Amazon Prime.
#Chathurmukham - ZEE5.

Tamil OTT releases
 #Sulthan (Hotstar/Simply South/ Aha) -May 02
#Karnan (Amazon Prime) -May 07 
#JagameThandhiram (Netflix) - June 11

----------


## IndianGooner

Ingane aanel 2 week in ullil theatre il poyi padam kaanedni awastha varumallo if anyone doesn't want to miss on theatre experience. 
I mean oru 2 weeks vare athyasam crowd pokaan thudanunna time aanu. Like the families who don't want to be on the crowded theatre but want to watch in less crowded atmosphere.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Harshavardhan

*ONE Movie Not available on Netflix UK looks like only available on india Netflix only*

----------


## BONJOUR

> *ONE Movie Not available on Netflix UK looks like only available on india Netflix only*


Available in UAE .. so it should be available in UK too

----------


## SachinMammookka

> *ONE Movie Not available on Netflix UK looks like only available on india Netflix only*


Available in USA 🇺🇸 also

----------


## Rachu

'One' UK release ille..  :Sad:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Harshavardhan

> 'One' UK release ille..


Ivide UKyil ulla aarkkum Netflix connection illey ?

----------


## Rachu

> Ivide UKyil ulla aarkkum Netflix connection illey ?


UK Netflix release inte karyamanu paranjadhu

----------


## Harshavardhan

> UK Netflix release inte karyamanu paranjadhu


UK Netflixil ithuvare release cheythittilla so kandilla  uk netflix connection ulla aarum ee foruthil illey ennanu chodichathu  oru padu uk kar ulla forum aanallo athaanu

----------


## joe

> *ONE Movie Not available on Netflix UK looks like only available on india Netflix only*


Available in Australia

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Zee5 From May 9



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Dr sunnykuttan

Karnan released overseas

----------


## anupkerb1

More Direct Ott coming

----------


## Appootten

> Karnan released overseas


Eath OTT platformila?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Eath OTT platformila?


Overseasil etho oru ott platformil aanu Vannath.. officially coming soon on Amazon Prime...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nizhal & Naayattu Streaming On Simply South From May 9th



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nenjam Marapathillai



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr sunnykuttan

Kala release aayo
May 4th Netflix ennu kettirrunnu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kala release aayo
> May 4th Netflix ennu kettirrunnu


Ath fake aayirunu. .. netflix officially announce polum cheythilayirunu... 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

Simply south Indiayil available aano? Pay per movie or subscription? Cost?

----------


## hsalihba

Nayattu and Nizhal same day release'o? nadakuvo? can see Nizhal coming soon on app, nayattu kaanikkunillaa

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Simply south Indiayil available aano? Pay per movie or subscription? Cost?


Not available in India...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nayattu and Nizhal same day release'o? nadakuvo? can see Nizhal coming soon on app, nayattu kaanikkunillaa


Simply south twitter pageil vannatha... Athil both Naayattu and Nizhal may 9th nu stream cheyyum ennu post undu...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...n-netflix.html

----------


## aak

> Simply south twitter pageil vannatha... Athil both Naayattu and Nizhal may 9th nu stream cheyyum ennu post undu...
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Nayattu postponed from May9th ellam simply south pages and appilninnu remove akki aa post

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nayattu postponed from May9th ellam simply south pages and appilninnu remove akki aa post


Okie..appo netflix and simply southil ore timil aayirikum varunnath..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

> Okie..appo netflix and simply southil ore timil aayirikum varunnath..
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


as per manorama, release may 9 on netlfix
https://www.manoramaonline.com/movie...n-netflix.html

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Harshavardhan

> 



Sathaan Saina Play edutho ethrayanu ithil subscription charge ? atho pay per view aano ?

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## aak

*POSTPONED
*

----------


## ITV

14 ആക്കിക്കാണും

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Netflix From 2mrw





Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tobiyas

Nizahal - Can we watch it anywhere other than Simply South Since its not available in INDA?

----------


## ITV

> Nizahal - Can we watch it anywhere other than Simply South Since its not available in INDA?


Amazon Prime release undaakum

----------


## anupkerb1

ithu enanu release

----------


## KITO

*both will release 2morrow*

----------


## kandahassan

> *both will release 2morrow*


theater releaseyum orumichaayirunallo  :Hmmm:

----------


## Rachu

Ithum UK netflixil kittillaayirikkum alle  :Confused:

----------


## smartguy_rj

Is One movie streaming in the UK...it is not on Netflix or SimplySouth

----------


## Harshavardhan

> Is One movie streaming in the UK...it is not on Netflix or SimplySouth


I was crying out loud here except in UK one movie available all over the world through netflix ,not sure why Uk is left out ?

----------


## smartguy_rj

> I was crying out loud here except in UK one movie available all over the world through netflix ,not sure why Uk is left out ?


Yes really sad...and it is not available on other platforms as well

----------


## Harshavardhan

> Yes really sad...and it is not available on other platforms as well


i bought Nayattu from simply south only 1.99 for 2 days pack which is affordable

----------


## Tobiyas

Operation Java Not Released?

----------


## Tobiyas

Opertion Java Release?




> Malayalam Movies and their digital streaming partners:
> #OneMovie - Netflix (April 27th)
> #OperationJava - ZEE5 (May 9th)
> Coming soon:
> #Kala - Netflix.
> #Nayattu - Netflix.
> #Nizhal - Amazon Prime.
> #Chathurmukham - ZEE5.
> 
> ...

----------


## KITO

*nizhal vanno?*

----------


## anupkerb1

> Opertion Java Release?


May 15 aki . Next sunday after Lockdown announcement came

----------


## anupkerb1

> *nizhal vanno?*


11 anenu parayunu ipol . Still no confirmation

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## ITV

Nizhal

https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## joe

simply south has the 4K version with dolby atmos. Liked simply south though it is a bit expensive as a yearly package.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## USTHAAD

Zee5 subscription ullavark RADHE kanan pattuo ???

----------


## Arya

> Zee5 subscription ullavark RADHE kanan pattuo ???


Pattilla,Separate pay cheyyanam

----------


## sarath k

arkariyam ott vanno?

----------


## Perumthachan



----------


## anupkerb1

> Zee5 subscription ullavark RADHE kanan pattuo ???


500 new sub ulavark kanam

----------


## USTHAAD

> 500 new sub ulavark kanam


Allathavarkum kaanaam. Enik open aayi.  Just started

----------


## anupkerb1

> Allathavarkum kaanaam. Enik open aayi.  Just started


Enik open ayitilaloo

----------


## USTHAAD

> Enik open ayitilaloo


Ehhh.. enik sept15th ne expire aavu existing plan. But notification um vannu, open avem cheythu.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ehhh.. enik sept15th ne expire aavu existing plan. But notification um vannu, open avem cheythu.


enik vere sub cheyan paraju kanikunu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Donn

> enik vere sub cheyan paraju kanikunu



Renewed the subscription ( Rs 499 ) last week. For me also the movie is available.

----------


## renjuus

> enik vere sub cheyan paraju kanikunu


Refresh cheythu nokku  :Vandivittu:

----------


## aak



----------


## aravind

Operation Java streaming now on Zee5.

----------


## aak



----------


## singam



----------


## Dq mass

> 


Ith inn release aayo? May 19 lek neetivechenn kelkunnu..sheriyano?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ith inn release aayo? May 19 lek neetivechenn kelkunnu..sheriyano?


Release aayitilla.. postponed to may 19

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Coming Soon In Multiple OTT Platforms



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sanchaari

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


ithentha? Movie aano?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ithentha? Movie aano?


Web series...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Waiting! Waiting!

----------


## anupkerb1

> ithentha? Movie aano?


Ivan enge tevayaaa  :Tank:  :Tank:

----------


## terminal

Enikki prime il malayalam movies play cheyyumbol dialogue sharikku kelkan pattunnilla... Soundbaril.. songs background music okke clear anu.. tv le sound koottiyal dialogue kelkam.. pakshe mothathil ulla oru sukham pokum... Samsung 2.1 soundbar.. connection via optical...

----------


## kandahassan

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Samu polichadukkiyitund ennu kelkunnu ...Raji  :Band:

----------


## shortbread

> ithentha? Movie aano?


Try Season 1, worth it. Season1'il nammude Neeraj madhav aanu antagonist!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ITV

> Enikki prime il malayalam movies play cheyyumbol dialogue sharikku kelkan pattunnilla... Soundbaril.. songs background music okke clear anu.. tv le sound koottiyal dialogue kelkam.. pakshe mothathil ulla oru sukham pokum... Samsung 2.1 soundbar.. connection via optical...


   @terminal Anna
Audio in Amazon Prime is 5.1
Athil thanne center speaker volume comparatively low aanu
2.1 audio setupil 5.1 play cheyyumbol Front left & Right audio overlap cheyyunnathanu
Highly recommended to upgrade to a 5.1 setup

I recommend the following
Beginning from Rs.7500
MOTOROLA AmphisoundX with HDMI Arc 80 W Bluetooth Home Theatre


MOTOROLA AmphisoundX Full Wireless 200 W Bluetooth Soundbar


SONY HT-S20R Dolby Digital 400 W Bluetooth Soundbar

ZEBRONICS ZEB-Juke Bar 9400 Pro Dolby 525 W Bluetooth Soundbar


SONY RT3 Home Theater System with Dolby 600 W Bluetooth Soundbar


Dolby Atmos nokkunnu enkil try this


MOTOROLA AmphisoundX Dolby ATMOS with Wireless Surround Sound 500 W Bluetooth Soundbar

----------


## pnikhil007

> Enikki prime il malayalam movies play cheyyumbol dialogue sharikku kelkan pattunnilla... Soundbaril.. songs background music okke clear anu.. tv le sound koottiyal dialogue kelkam.. pakshe mothathil ulla oru sukham pokum... Samsung 2.1 soundbar.. connection via optical...


This is issue is there in Lg smart tv also...dialogues not audible, if we increase volume,  bgm will be heavy 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## pnikhil007

> @terminal Anna
> Audio in Amazon Prime is 5.1
> Athil thanne center speaker volume comparatively low aanu
> 2.1 audio setupil 5.1 play cheyyumbol Front left & Right audio overlap cheyyunnathanu
> Highly recommended to upgrade to a 5.1 setup
> 
> I recommend the following
> Beginning from Rs.7500
> MOTOROLA AmphisoundX with HDMI Arc 80 W Bluetooth Home Theatre
> ...


What about  tv speaker.. Audio will not sync  to match tv speaker  configuration from 5.1 to 2.1  ? 
My lg smart tv has this problem of low dialogue volume compared to bgm. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Rachu

Family man 2 June 4th release ennu kandu.. ulladhaano?  :Thinking:

----------


## aps

> Enikki prime il malayalam movies play cheyyumbol dialogue sharikku kelkan pattunnilla... Soundbaril.. songs background music okke clear anu.. tv le sound koottiyal dialogue kelkam.. pakshe mothathil ulla oru sukham pokum... Samsung 2.1 soundbar.. connection via optical...


I hope the soundbar is connected to the speaker directly. Soundbaril different sound modes undo? Try switching them..If not check audio out settings in TV..

Optical out aayathu kondu TV usually original digital 5.1 sound aayirikkum Speakerilekku send cheyyunnathu..If speaker cannot process the dialogue clearly you will have to adjust the setting in your TV...TVyil speaker settings optionsil "PCM" option undo ennu nokku..PCM is in stereo format and you should hear dialogue better with it..So TV convert the original surround audio to PCM and send it to speaker..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Family man 2 June 4th release ennu kandu.. ulladhaano?


Yes.. weekly 1 episode...  :Doh:  

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Family Man Season 2 Trailer




SAM  :Clap:  :Band:  :Yeye: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## ITV

> What about  tv speaker.. Audio will not sync  to match tv speaker  configuration from 5.1 to 2.1  ? 
> My lg smart tv has this problem of low dialogue volume compared to bgm. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


TV speakers 2.0 alle
Bass koodi overlap cheyyum
Equalizer adjustment and movie sound mode might solve the issue to small extent

Highly recommended for a 5.1 upgradation with HDMI EARC and Optical setup

----------


## Donn

Arengilum ee Movie kandoo ? Hows it. Reviews onnum evide kandilaa.. 




>

----------


## shortbread

> Family Man Season 2 Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Pwolli....




> Yes.. weekly 1 episode...  
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


They did that to all their global hit shows....same for Boys Season 2 as well.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pwolli....
> 
> 
> 
> They did that to all their global hit shows....same for Boys Season 2 as well.


Yes..but now hearing all episodes will be available from June 4th

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kala Tamil Version Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Outside India )



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Yes.. weekly 1 episode...  
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Oh no! Engil i'll watch it only when all episodes are completed and streaming.. serial pole kaanaan oru thalparyavum illa.. :Wallbash:

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Kala Tamil Version Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Outside India )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


WTH

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dq mass

> WTH
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Malayalam version inside india streaming soon..may be may 21

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Malayalam version inside india streaming soon..may be may 21


Might come today itself.. already tamil version print has arrived on pirated sites and telegram

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Amazon Offers A $9 Billion Deal to MGM?*

Amazon has come a long way in the world of entertainment by churning out some quality content. Earlier, its streaming service used to face criticism for providing an average content in comparison to Netflix. But now, the scene has totally changed. And now, seems like the company is set to take a huge step forward by signing a billion-dollar deal with MGM, popularly known as the presenter of Tom & Jerry.

For those who don’t know, MGM (Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer) is a media company, which has produced and distributed amazing content over the decades. The company presented Tom & Jerry from the 1940s to the 1960s. Not just that, it has around 4,000 titles in its kitty including biggies like James Bond, Hobbit, Rocky/Creed, RoboCop and Pink Panther franchises. Unscripted shows include The Voice, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, The Hills and many more.

As MGM has one of the most premium content libraries, Amazon is eager to crack a deal. Reportedly, as much as $9 billion for the acquisition of the studio.

Meanwhile, back in India, the failure of Laxmii, Amazon Prime Video has taken strict steps to ensure the content that will be streamed is of good quality. Even a biggie like Varun Dhawan’s Coolie No. 1 was watched by the in-house team before making it live. Not just Amazon but even other OTT services are watching the content before buying it.

“The giants are also exploring the possibilities to rework on contracts of other acquisitions, however, given that the dotted lines have already been signed, the chances to reduce the amount based on content is bleak. But the OTT players have realized the intent of Bollywood to make OTT their dumping yard and hence, they would buy a film only on the merit of content and not the face value. Going forward, there lies no scope of being taken for a ride,” a source close to Bollywood Hungama stated.

----------


## Arya

> *Amazon Offers A $9 Billion Deal to MGM?*
> 
> Amazon has come a long way in the world of entertainment by churning out some quality content. Earlier, its streaming service used to face criticism for providing an average content in comparison to Netflix. But now, the scene has totally changed. And now, seems like the company is set to take a huge step forward by signing a billion-dollar deal with MGM, popularly known as the presenter of Tom & Jerry.
> 
> For those who don’t know, MGM (Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer) is a media company, which has produced and distributed amazing content over the decades. The company presented Tom & Jerry from the 1940s to the 1960s. Not just that, it has around 4,000 titles in its kitty including biggies like James Bond, Hobbit, Rocky/Creed, RoboCop and Pink Panther franchises. Unscripted shows include The Voice, The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, The Hills and many more.
> 
> As MGM has one of the most premium content libraries, Amazon is eager to crack a deal. Reportedly, as much as $9 billion for the acquisition of the studio.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in India, the failure of Laxmii, Amazon Prime Video has taken strict steps to ensure the content that will be streamed is of good quality. Even a biggie like Varun Dhawan’s Coolie No. 1 was watched by the in-house team before making it live. Not just Amazon but even other OTT services are watching the content before buying it.
> ...


Laxmii hotstar aayirunnille,Prime allallo

----------


## Arya

> Family Man Season 2 Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


LTTE mosamaakunnennu paranju pathivu pole twitter thudangittund

----------


## hsalihba

> Might come today itself.. already tamil version print has arrived on pirated sites and telegram
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


yes, released

----------


## firecrown

Kung Fu Master streaming on Prime Video (outside India only)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kala Now Streaming On Saina Play



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## vishnugk88

> LTTE mosamaakunnennu paranju pathivu pole twitter thudangittund


Rajiv Gandhi konna organisation mosham anallo...akkenda karyam illalo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kala Now Streaming On Saina Play
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mohankumar Fans Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Arya

> Rajiv Gandhi konna organisation mosham anallo...akkenda karyam illalo


Oru vibhagamundu ingane,Varane avasyamundu filmil SG pattiye prabhakaran ennu vilichathu vare issue aayathalle,Oduvil dq sorry parayendi vannu........Prabhakaran,LTTE enthelum paranjaal tamilansine paranju ennum paranju angu thudangum

----------


## aak



----------


## Dq mass

#KhoKho Malayalam Movie World Television Premiere On May 21st Friday (Tomorrow) Evening 7.00 PM #Asianet

----------


## aak

> #KhoKho Malayalam Movie World Television Premiere On May 21st Friday (Tomorrow) Evening 7.00 PM #Asianet

----------


## BONJOUR

Bhaagyathin kala and mohan kumar fans not available on Amazon prime uae ..

----------


## shortbread

> Oru vibhagamundu ingane,Varane avasyamundu filmil SG pattiye prabhakaran ennu vilichathu vare issue aayathalle,Oduvil dq sorry parayendi vannu........Prabhakaran,LTTE enthelum paranjaal tamilansine paranju ennum paranju angu thudangum


LOL......ippol kittum Jeff Bezoz'inde Sorry!

Vivaram ilaathe kurree paandikal ini valle paavam Amazon delivery'kaarne keerri thallum!

----------


## Arya

> LOL......ippol kittum Jeff Bezoz'inde Sorry!
> 
> Vivaram ilaathe kurree paandikal ini valle paavam Amazon delivery'kaarne keerri thallum!


Boycott campaign pathivaanu twitteril(series & films)
Athil onnu koode akum ithum

----------


## shortbread

> Boycott campaign pathivaanu twitteril(series & films)
> Athil onnu koode akum ithum


Family Man fan base vechu nookiyal, ee tamil fringe elements'inde boycott Amazon notice poolum cheiyaan chance illaa. Family Man is Amazon India's most watched show. Allel thanne ivarru ekke torrent/piracy'de alkaar aakum!

----------


## Mike

> Bhaagyathin kala and mohan kumar fans not available on Amazon prime uae ..


Arkkariyam too.... 

Oru koppum illa ivide 🤦🏼*♂️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> Arkkariyam too.... 
> 
> Oru koppum illa ivide 🤦🏼*♂️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Satyam ! Enthayrkum reason ?? New movies pothuve release cheyarund uae il..

----------


## GK

> Now Streaming On Amazon Prime
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Thanks..
ഏതൊക്കെ movie എവിടെ release എന്ന correct information ഒരു സ്ഥലത്ത്* നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്നില്ല...
Net flix, saina, prime zee5 vi max എല്ലാ paid application subscription ഉണ്ടെങ്കിലും സിനിമ ആദ്യം കാണാന്* Telegram തന്നെ ആശ്രയിക്കണം.

നിങ്ങൾ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ആണ് kala Saina  application ഇല്* release ആയതു അറിഞ്ഞത്..
Kala malayalam Telegram il ഉണ്ട്.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Thanks..
> ഏതൊക്കെ movie എവിടെ release എന്ന correct information ഒരു സ്ഥലത്ത്* നിന്നും ലഭിക്കുന്നില്ല...
> Net flix, saina, prime zee5 vi max എല്ലാ paid application subscription ഉണ്ടെങ്കിലും സിനിമ ആദ്യം കാണാന്* Telegram തന്നെ ആശ്രയിക്കണം.
> 
> നിങ്ങൾ പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ആണ് kala Saina  application ഇല്* release ആയതു അറിഞ്ഞത്..
> Kala malayalam Telegram il ഉണ്ട്.. 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


 :Thumbup: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming Now On Amazon Prime

----------


## firecrown

Is saina play available on fire tv stick?

----------


## terminal

> @terminal Anna
> Audio in Amazon Prime is 5.1
> Athil thanne center speaker volume comparatively low aanu
> 2.1 audio setupil 5.1 play cheyyumbol Front left & Right audio overlap cheyyunnathanu
> Highly recommended to upgrade to a 5.1 setup
> 
> I recommend the following
> Beginning from Rs.7500
> MOTOROLA AmphisoundX with HDMI Arc 80 W Bluetooth Home Theatre
> ...


Thanks bro... Prime il mathre prashnam ullu.. athum malayalam films..innu saroj kumar fans kandappol valiya prashnam illa

----------


## ITV

> Thanks bro... Prime il mathre prashnam ullu.. athum malayalam films..innu saroj kumar fans kandappol valiya prashnam illa


Saroj kumar okke stereo aanu audio

----------


## ALEXI

> Saroj kumar okke stereo aanu audio


Mohankumar fans aayirikkum pulli uddeshichathu

----------


## Dq mass

WTP

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dq mass

https://youtu.be/alsFPQprwis

----------


## firecrown

> Is saina play available on fire tv stick?


Not available on fire tv or android tv.

But casting works well on Saina Play....movie will start from the beginning on TV when you press cast button.

What I hate with casting on youtube or hotstar is that when you press cast button, movie will start at the time you pressed the cast button.

----------


## ITV

> Not available on fire tv or android tv.
> 
> But casting works well on Saina Play....movie will start from the beginning on TV when you press cast button.
> 
> What I hate with casting on youtube or hotstar is that when you press cast button, movie will start at the time you pressed the cast button.


Playstore vazhi Android TVyil installation nadakkunnundo

----------


## firecrown

> Playstore vazhi Android TVyil installation nadakkunnundo


Valanja vazhikalil koodiyulla installation onnum enikkariyilla..
 Android tv app storeil search cheythu kittunna apps install cheyyunnu

----------


## USTHAAD

> Streaming Now On Amazon Prime


Just finished... 

Theatreil kanenda film ayirunnu. But Missed...
Story wise nothing new. 
But Still, a Visual Treat...

Hats off ABRID SHINE.
1983, AHB & Now Kung Fu Master.

----------


## firecrown

> Bhaagyathin kala and mohan kumar fans not available on Amazon prime uae ..





> Arkkariyam too.... 
> 
> Oru koppum illa ivide 🤦🏼*♂️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those in GCC, kindly use saina play and Neestream.

Kala is available on saina play.
Aarkkariyam is available on Neestream.

I think these two platforms are targeted at gulf malayalees as prime video is not meeting their needs.

 @LoVe DJ

----------


## aak



----------


## firecrown

Kho Kho on Saina Play also

----------


## firecrown

സൈന പ്ലേ
#അസ്സൽമലയാളം

കോവിഡിന്റെ രണ്ടാം തരംഗം വീണ്ടും മലയാളസിനിമയിൽ പ്രതിസന്ധി തീർക്കുന്ന സമയത്ത് പുതിയ മലയാള സിനിമകളും വെബ് സീരിസുകളുമായി മലയാളത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും മികച്ച OTT അനുഭവം സൃഷ്ടിക്കുകയാണ്* 'സൈന പ്ലേ' എന്ന OTT പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോം. മലയാള സിനിമയിൽ ഒരു കാലത്ത് VCD-DVD വിപ്ലവം തീർത്ത സൈന വീഡിയോസിൽ നിന്നുള്ള ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ചുവടുവെപ്പായ 'സൈന പ്ലേ' OTT ആപ്പ്, ആൻഡ്രോയിഡ് പ്ലേസ്റ്റോറിലും ആപ്പിൾ ആപ്പ് സ്റ്റോറിലും ലഭ്യമാണ്.

നിരവധി സിനിമകൾ സൗജന്യമായും എക്സ്ക്ലുസിവ് റിലീസുകൾ 'റെന്റ് എ മൂവി' പ്ലാനുകൾ മുഖേനയും 'സൈന പ്ലേ'യിൽ കണ്ട് ആസ്വദിക്കാവുന്നതാണ്.

----------


## udaips

Enthukondanu mikka padangalum region specific aayi online streaming enable cheyyunnathu? Adhava labham illenkilum enthu nashtam aanu avarkku sambhavikkannpokunnathu? Ivide Singapore-il Amazon prime-il ee aduthirangiya oru padavum vannittilla.. last vannathu Priest aanu.. Enthu kondanu ingane cheyyunnathu ennu manassilavunnilla

----------


## aravind

> Enthukondanu mikka padangalum region specific aayi online streaming enable cheyyunnathu? Adhava labham illenkilum enthu nashtam aanu avarkku sambhavikkannpokunnathu? Ivide Singapore-il Amazon prime-il ee aduthirangiya oru padavum vannittilla.. last vannathu Priest aanu.. Enthu kondanu ingane cheyyunnathu ennu manassilavunnilla


More no. of streaming partners, more income for the producer.

Also, ippo AP International, Home Screen Entertainments thudangiya distributors overseas distribution and streaming rights coupled aayi aanu edukkunnath. Athukondaanu mikka padangalum Gulf regionil Amazonil varaathe Simply Southil mathram varunnath.

----------


## firecrown

> Enthukondanu mikka padangalum region specific aayi online streaming enable cheyyunnathu? Adhava labham illenkilum enthu nashtam aanu avarkku sambhavikkannpokunnathu? Ivide Singapore-il Amazon prime-il ee aduthirangiya oru padavum vannittilla.. last vannathu Priest aanu.. Enthu kondanu ingane cheyyunnathu ennu manassilavunnilla





> More no. of streaming partners, more income for the producer.
> 
> Also, ippo AP International, Home Screen Entertainments thudangiya distributors overseas distribution and streaming rights coupled aayi aanu edukkunnath. Athukondaanu mikka padangalum Gulf regionil Amazonil varaathe Simply Southil mathram varunnath.


Prime Video has two ways to get movies:

1. They buy rights (eg. Drishyam 2) - when they buy rights, movies will be available in all regions.

2. Upload by producer himself using Prime Video Direct - in this case, movie will be available only in US, UK, Germany, and Japan. For other countries, you will need special permission from Amazon. Whichever movies not available in all regions is uploaded by producer himself. Movies like Kala and Kung Fu Master first came in US, UK, Germany and Japan. After a few days, it became available in India. That means it took a few days to get permission from Amazon to release in India.

Please read this for more details: https://videodirect.amazon.com/home/...cId=G201978440

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Saathan

> Enthukondanu mikka padangalum region specific aayi online streaming enable cheyyunnathu? Adhava labham illenkilum enthu nashtam aanu avarkku sambhavikkannpokunnathu? Ivide Singapore-il Amazon prime-il ee aduthirangiya oru padavum vannittilla.. last vannathu Priest aanu.. Enthu kondanu ingane cheyyunnathu ennu manassilavunnilla


Avide theater il release aya padam mathram ano Prime il varane? Chilappo censor cheyathondakum varathe...

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Dq mass

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Avide theater il release aya padam mathram ano Prime il varane? Chilappo censor cheyathondakum varathe...


Anganeyonnumilla.. ella combinationilum padangal online varunnundu... I think @firecrown paranja reason aavum correct

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Money Heist Season 5 Teaser

----------


## Oruvan1

mazhayethum munpe full movie link undo ?
want to watch that climax again

----------


## Arya

Tamil Nadu government writes to central govt. regarding #TheFamilyMan2 issue and requests to stop the premiere of the most-awaited show.

----------


## Arya

> mazhayethum munpe full movie link undo ?
> want to watch that climax again


https://www.manoramamax.com/details/_6068792930001

----------


## Oruvan1

> https://www.manoramamax.com/details/_6068792930001


free venam hey

----------


## Arya

> free venam hey


 :Laughing: 
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7o2dzi
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7o2evj

----------


## firecrown

> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7o2dzi
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7o2evj


full illa athu...runtime: 2h 18m

https://www.justwatch.com/in/movie/mazhayethum-munpe

----------


## Arya

> full illa athu...runtime: 2h 18m
> 
> https://www.justwatch.com/in/movie/mazhayethum-munpe


Manoramamax 2.19 undu,Dailymotion allaathe vere engum kandittilla ee movie

----------


## shortbread

_1 week = 50 MILLION views!!_  :Urgreat:

----------


## Saathan

*Amazon buys MGM for $8.45 billion. *  The company's major assets include James Bond, Creed, Rocky and many more. 
The tech giant will add a big collection of Hollywood classics and potential franchises to its Prime members.

----------


## Dq mass

Streaming now from simply south for overseas users

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## K S Hrithwik

Friends reunion ethu ott platform aani indiayil

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Masscool

> Friends reunion ethu ott platform aani indiayil
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Zee5 il aanu release indiayil

----------


## joe

> Manoramamax 2.19 undu,Dailymotion allaathe vere engum kandittilla ee movie


simply south is also 2:19

----------


## boss

'The last two days' OTTyil vannalo....Nee Streamil. Athyavashyam kozhappamillatha oru thriller anu. adhikam valichu neetaathe othukki eduthitundu.

----------


## boss

> _1 week = 50 MILLION views!!_



Great fan of Season-1 and waiting for season-2. but in my opinion e genreil ullathil Special OPS is more gripping one. thrillerinte aashan alle eduthirikkunnathu. athaayirikkum.

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Mammooka fan

> 


Enna??????

----------


## taradas

release date epola

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Enna??????


ee month undavum ennu prateekshikam...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> release date epola


mostly this month end.. talks are still going on...official announcement 1-2 weeksil undavum

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## firecrown

Swapnarajyam (2019) streaming now on Prime (US, UK only)

----------


## aak



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


Kandu. An avg one.

----------


## aak



----------


## Rachu

Family man 2 kando aarenkilum? Enganeyundu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Family man 2 kando aarenkilum? Enganeyundu?


Kandu...super Aayitundu...liked it better than first part.. 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Kandu...super Aayitundu...liked it better than first part.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Super! Njangal innu night  kandu thudangum  :Happy:

----------


## ShahSM

> Kandu...super Aayitundu...liked it better than first part.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk





> Family man 2 kando aarenkilum? Enganeyundu?


2nd season കാണാൻ 1st season കാണണമെന്നുണ്ടോ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 2nd season കാണാൻ 1st season കാണണമെന്നുണ്ടോ?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Yes Kaanunatha nallath...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Family man kidu
Samantha ore pwoli❤️❤️👌👌👌
Manoj bajpaee kidu kidu 
Pulliye malayalam realistic film il act chypikanm pwolikum

----------


## Celebrity

> 


Ithokke enthina padach vidunnath ennenikk ottum manassilakunnilla... Waste of time...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Ithokke enthina padach vidunnath ennenikk ottum manassilakunnilla... Waste of time...


Felt the same 1.15 hrs polum lag adipichu

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shortbread

FAMILY MAN 2 .......Brilliant follow up to an excellent season 1! Samantha  :Urgreat: ....what a powerful performance!

Mainstream cinema vechu compare cheythaal Family Man is waayy better.....Vivegam, Chakra, Kaapan, Action, Tiger, Spider etc...etc... kurree bomb'ukal International spy/crime thriller genre Tamil/Bollywood/Telugu masala cinemakal irrangum! Utter waste!

----------


## udaips

> FAMILY MAN 2 .......Brilliant follow up to an excellent season 1! Samantha ....what a powerful performance!
> 
> Mainstream cinema vechu compare cheythaal Family Man is waayy better.....Vivegam, Chakra, Kaapan, Action, Tiger, Spider etc...etc... kurree bomb'ukal International spy/crime thriller genre Tamil/Bollywood/Telugu masala cinemakal irrangum! Utter waste!


Sathyam.. pinne Theater release alla ennathinte gunam avar sarikkum use cheyyunnundu... 2 season-ileyum pala scene-kalum dialogue-sum theateril orikkalum kanikkan sadhikkilla... onnukil censor cut cheyyum.. illenkil aalukal theater adichu polichu ennu varum... pinne Theater releasinu aavasyamaaya oru super hero level boosting ivide aavashyamilla... Makingillum budget-ikum ottum compromise cheyyathe ivar ithrem cheyyunnath sarikkum kidilan thanne...

----------


## Saathan



----------


## sputnics

ThaNaHa available in Prime Video

----------


## anupkerb1

> FAMILY MAN 2 .......Brilliant follow up to an excellent season 1! Samantha ....what a powerful performance!
> 
> Mainstream cinema vechu compare cheythaal Family Man is waayy better.....Vivegam, Chakra, Kaapan, Action, Tiger, Spider etc...etc... kurree bomb'ukal International spy/crime thriller genre Tamil/Bollywood/Telugu masala cinemakal irrangum! Utter waste!


spy thriller category family man kal enik ishtam godachari aanu..   series my favourt family man ... athint thrillnt pakuthi polum mandan proffesorude money heist tanatilaa

----------


## USTHAAD

[/QUOTE]

Nalla kooothara padam...

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## KITO

*Chathurmukham enna release..vere ethulum undo?*

----------


## firecrown

https://www.facebook.com/SainaPlay/p...2707181430508/

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Chathurmukham enna release..vere ethulum undo?*


Major 2021 films released in theatres with pending OTT/TV release :-


Chathur MukhamAanum PennumVarthamanamAnugraheethan Antony

----------


## KITO

*Cold Case release date any idea?*




> Major 2021 films released in theatres with pending OTT/TV release :-
> 
> 
> Chathur MukhamAanum PennumVarthamanamAnugraheethan Antony

----------


## BangaloreaN

June 18 on Disney+

----------


## hsalihba

#Fahad starrer big budget movie #Malik has been sold to #AmazonPrimeVideo for 22 crores for direct ott release. 

ithu official news aano?

----------


## Ajeesh1225

> #Fahad starrer big budget movie #Malik has been sold to #AmazonPrimeVideo for 22 crores for direct ott release. 
> 
> ithu official news aano?


https://www.kairalinewsonline.com/20...08/412773.html

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Cold Case release date any idea?*


Deal sign cheythitilla..but padam confirmed aanu ott release... Expect it by this month end or early July...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Familyman 2 kandurunnu.. superb! Waiting for next season..

----------


## shortbread

#ChellamSir is officially a bonafide legend!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> #ChellamSir is officially a bonafide legend!


Meme king of the year.. Chellam Sir..

Would love to see a spin-off or mini series based on this character from Raj-DK.. Will be a huge success...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming Soon On Jio Cinemas

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Leena Manimekalai's much acclaimed film 'Maadathy' gears up for OTT release*




The official release date of Leena Manimekalai directorial  Maadathy gets launched by Parvathy Thiruvothu through her social media handles. The movie written, directed and produced by Leena Manimekalai under the banner of Karuvachy Films will be released on Neestream on June 24th.

Revealing the look of the film, Parvathy wrote on Twitter, Presenting the official motion poster of 'Maadathy: An Unfairy Tale' directed by @leenaManimekali Congratulations to the cast & crew for such a powerful film. Watch @MaadathyTheFilm on @neestream from June 24th onwards. #Maadathy #MaadathyMovie @GRfilmssg @karuvachyfilms. Speaking about how the film came into existence, Leena spoke to TNM and said, It all started when I came across an article that noted that it is the Puthirai Vannar community - the last in the ladder of caste system, the Dalits among Dalits, the unseeable - who are the ones perpetually on the move, displaced because they are unable to protect their women.Take a look at the tweet:Presenting the official motion poster of 'Maadathy: An Unfairy Tale' directed by @MaadathyTheFilm on @neestream from June 24th onwards.#Maadathy #MaadathyMovie@GRfilmssg @karuvachyfilms pic.twitter.com/80aY2c0jdq
 Parvathy Thiruvothu (@parvatweets) June 14, 2021
Maadathy had received mass appreciation from critics and cinephiles at festivals alike including Busan International Film Festival, Kolkata International Film Festival, Latin American FICCI 60, Third Eye Asian Film Festival, Chicago South Asian Film Festival, DC South Asian Film Festival among many others where it was screened.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Streaming Soon On Jio Cinemas


ithil naalamathe film ethanu ? Title vayikkan pattunnilla.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ithil naalamathe film ethanu ? Title vayikkan pattunnilla.


Puzhayamma 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Puzhayamma 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Direct OTT release anennu thonnunnu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ആക്ഷൻ *ത്രില്ലർ 'ട്രിപ്പിള്* വാമി' നീസ്ട്രിമില്* എത്തി*






പ്രേക്ഷകരെ കോരിത്തരിപ്പിക്കുന്ന രംഗങ്ങളുമായി ആക്ഷന്* ത്രില്ലര്* ചിത്രം *ട്രിപ്പിള്* വാമി* നീസ്ട്രിമിലെത്തി. 
അനീഷ് ചാക്കോ തിരക്കഥ എഴുതി സംവിധാനം നിര്*വഹിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ പൂര്*ണമായും ഇംഗ്ലീഷ് ഭാഷയില്* ആണ് ചിത്രീകരിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.

ഒരേസമയം നിരവധി പ്രതിസന്ധികളെ നിര്*ഭയമായും തന്ത്രപരമായും തരണം ചെയ്ത് തന്റെ ഭര്*ത്താവിനെ അന്വേഷിക്കുന്ന അഞ്ജന എന്ന പെണ്*കുട്ടിയെ മുന്*നിര്*ത്തി ആണ് ചിത്രം മുന്നോട്ടുപോകുന്നത്. ഹോളിവുഡ് സംഘട്ടന ശൈലിയില്* ചിത്രീകരിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ ഡോഗോ ഫിലിംസിന്റെ ബാനറിലാണ് നിര്*മ്മിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്. നീസ്ട്രിമില്* അദ്യമായി പ്രദര്*ശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന അന്യഭാഷ ചിത്രം എന്ന പ്രത്യേകതയും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിനുണ്ട്.

ഇന്ത്യന്* സിനിമയിലേക്ക് വീണ്ടുമൊരു ശക്തമായ സ്ത്രീ കഥാപാത്രത്തെ കൊണ്ടുവരുന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്*, ഉര്*വശി ഗോവര്*ദ്ധന്*, സഞ്ജയ് മനക്താല, തരക് പൊന്നപ്പ, അരുണ്* നായര്* എന്നിവര്* കേന്ദ്ര കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നു. ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ കഥ, തിരക്കഥ, സംഭാഷണം, സംവിധാനം, എഡിറ്റിംഗ്, വി.എഫ്.എക്*സ്, ഛായാഗ്രഹണം എല്ലാം നിര്*വഹിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത് അനീഷ് ചാക്കോയാണ്. വരുണ്* ഉണ്ണിയാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ പശ്ചാത്തല സംഗീതം ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ചെരാതുകൾ ജൂൺ 17-ന് ഒടിടി റിലീസ്*


ആറു കഥകൾ ചേർന്ന" ചെരാതുകൾ" എന്ന ആന്തോളജി സിനിമ ജൂൺ 17-ന് ഒടിടി റിലീസിനെത്തുന്നു. മലയാളത്തിലെ *പത്ത് പ്രമുഖ ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ* വഴിയാണ് ചിത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകസമക്ഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്. മാമ്പ്ര ഫൗണ്ടേഷന്റെ ബാനറിൽ ഡോ.മാത്യു മാമ്പ്രയാണ് ചെരാതുകൾ നിർമ്മിക്കുന്നത്. ഷാജൻ കല്ലായി, ഷാനുബ് കരുവത്ത്, ഫവാസ് മുഹമ്മദ്, അനു കുരിശിങ്കൽ, ശ്രീജിത്ത് ചന്ദ്രൻ , ജയേഷ് മോഹൻ എന്നീ ആറു സംവിധായകരാണ് ചെരാതുകൾ ഒരുക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നത്.

----------


## Perumthachan

rakeysh omprakash mehra and farhan akhthar again after bhaag milkhaa bhaag... excited...

----------


## ShahSM

നാളെ ഏതൊക്കെ ഫിലിം ആണ് റിലീസാവുന്നത്?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ITV

> നാളെ ഏതൊക്കെ ഫിലിം ആണ് റിലീസാവുന്നത്?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


ജഗമേ തന്തിരം നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്

ഷേർണി ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം

ലൂക്ക (പിക്സർ ആനിമേഷൻ ചിത്രം) ഡിസ്*നി ഹോട്സ്റ്റാർ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cold Case Streaming On Amazon Prime From June 30

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak



----------


## Dq mass

#Saras Malayalam Movie Direct Digital OTT Streaming On July 5th From #AmazonPrimeVideo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ആയിശ വെഡ്സ് ഷമീർ ജൂലായ് 9-ന് ഒടിടി റിലീസ്*

നാട്ടിൻപുറത്തിന്റെ നന്മയുള്ള കൂലിപ്പണിക്കാരനായ ഷമീറെന്ന യുവാവിന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കടന്നുവരുന്ന രണ്ട് പെൺകുട്ടികൾ അയാളുടെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്ന സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളുടെ കഥയാണ് ' ആയിശ വെഡ്സ് ഷമീർ' എന്ന ചിത്രം പറയുന്നത്. 

X

വാമ എന്റർടെയ്ൻമെന്റ്സിന്റെ ബാനറിൽ സാക്കിർ അലി നിർമ്മിച്ച് സിക്കന്ദർ ദുൽക്കർനൈൻ രചനയും സംവിധാനവും നിർവ്വഹിച്ച " ആയിശ വെഡ്സ് ഷമീർ" ജൂലായ് 9ന് ഒടിടി റിലീസിന് . ഹൈ ഹോപ്സ് എന്റർടെയ്ൻമെന്റ്സ്, ഫസ്റ്റ്ഷോസ് , സീനിയ, ലൈംലൈറ്റ്, റൂട്ട്സ്, കൂടെ , എബിസി ടാക്കീസ്, മൂവിവുഡ്, തിയേറ്റർപ്ലേ തുടങ്ങിയ ഒടിടി പ്ളാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിലൂടെയാണ് ചിത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകസമക്ഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്.
നാട്ടിൻപുറത്തിന്റെ നന്മയുള്ള കൂലിപ്പണിക്കാരനായ ഷമീറെന്ന യുവാവിന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിലേക്ക് കടന്നുവരുന്ന രണ്ട് പെൺകുട്ടികൾ അയാളുടെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ സൃഷ്ടിക്കുന്ന സംഭവവികാസങ്ങളുടെ കഥയാണ് " ആയിശ വെഡ്സ് ഷമീർ" എന്ന ചിത്രം പറയുന്നത്.

മൻസൂർ മുഹമ്മദ്, സൗമ്യ മല്ലയ്യ , ശിവജി ഗുരുവായൂർ , വിനോദ് കെടാമംഗലം എന്നിവരോടൊപ്പം ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാതാവ് സാക്കിർ അലി ഒരു സുപ്രധാന വേഷം അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നു.
ബാനർ - വാമ എന്റർടെയ്ൻമെന്റ്സ്, നിർമ്മാണം -സാക്കിർ അലി, രചന, സംവിധാനം - സിക്കന്ദർ ദുൽക്കർനൈൻ, ഛായാഗ്രഹണം - ലിപിൻ നാരായണൻ , എഡിറ്റിംഗ് - ഹബീബി , ഗാനരചന , സംഗീതം - ജയനീഷ് ഒമാനൂർ , നിഷാദ്ഷാ, റൂബിനാദ്, ആലാപനം - ജി വേണുഗോപാൽ, സുജാത , നജീം അർഷാദ്, സിയാ ഉൾ ഹഖ്, പ്രൊഡക്ഷൻ കൺട്രോളർ - ഷംസുദ്ദീൻ പാപ്പിനിശ്ശേരി, ചമയം - ജയരാജ്, സഹസംവിധാനം - ഷാൽവിൻ സോമസുന്ദരൻ, പശ്ചാത്തലസംഗീതം - റൂബിനാദ്, സലാം വീരോളി , ഒടിടി ഡിസ്ട്രിബ്യൂഷൻ-ഹൈഹോപ്സ് ഫിലിം ഫാക്ടറി ,പി ആർ ഓ -അജയ് തുണ്ടത്തിൽ

----------


## Rachu

> 





> 




Ithokke aarengilum kando? Enganeyundu?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ithokke aarengilum kando? Enganeyundu?

----------


## Rachu

> 


 :Laugh: ,.........

----------


## Saathan



----------


## boss

> Ithokke aarengilum kando? Enganeyundu?


Hmmm ooooojwalayittundu.👌👌👌

----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak



----------


## USTHAAD

Hotstar

Sent from my IN2011 using Tapatalk

----------


## USTHAAD

Primevideo

Sent from my IN2011 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## taradas

> hotstar
> 
> sent from my in2011 using tapatalk


ithinte date confirm ayo....?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ithinte date confirm ayo....?


Date not confirmed..pakshe Augustil aaavana chance....

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tobiyas



----------


## King Amal

July 21st

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pavanayi

Aanum Pennum.. Now streaming on Prime Video!

https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


malayalam undakile

----------


## aak

> malayalam undakile


aryilla should wait n see

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> aryilla should wait n see





> malayalam undakile





> 


Malayalam already undallo..kandittu minnaram remake Aanennu thonunu..  :Laughing: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Malayalam already undallo..kandittu minnaram remake Aanennu thonunu.. 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Yes. BTW, Hero aara ? Munpu kanda lakshanam illallo ...  :Thinking:

----------


## firecrown

> Yes. BTW, Hero aara ? Munpu kanda lakshanam illallo ...


i think it is javed jaffrey's son....meezan jaffrey

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> i think it is javed jaffrey's son....meezan jaffrey





> Yes. BTW, Hero aara ? Munpu kanda lakshanam illallo ...


Yes..it's meezan jaffrey

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

#Chiri (Malayalam) Streaming From July 2nd Via FirstShow...

----------


## USTHAAD

> #Chiri (Malayalam) Streaming From July 2nd Via FirstShow...


Ith saina play il kure nalayi Kidan karangunnundallo..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ith saina play il kure nalayi Kidan karangunnundallo..



aano...anyways ithonnum adhikam aalkar kaanan pokunilla..

----------


## cinema aaradhakan

https://youtu.be/02jYVhoMblg

----------


## USTHAAD

> aano...anyways ithonnum adhikam aalkar kaanan pokunilla..


Mmm. Njan kurach kandit nirthi.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> aano...anyways ithonnum adhikam aalkar kaanan pokunilla..



PRIME REELS OTT-yil March-il release cheytha film aanu.

aa OTT-yude FB page kure naalayi active alla, poottippoyo ennariyilla.
'Suresh & Ramesh' ennoru padam avarude kayyil release cheyyan undu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> PRIME REELS OTT-yil March-il release cheytha film aanu.
> 
> aa OTT-yude FB page kure naalayi active alla, poottippoyo ennariyilla.
> 'Suresh & Ramesh' ennoru padam avarude kayyil release cheyyan undu.


ath pooti poyi ennu thonunu...charapara kure ott platforms launch cheyyunundu...

suresh and ramesh udane onnum velicham kaanan chanceilla unless vere ott platforms ethenkilum padam medichitundenkil..

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Saathan

upcoming malayalam OTT release ethokke anu ?

----------


## anupkerb1

> upcoming malayalam OTT release ethokke anu ?


sarass chaturmukham malik

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> upcoming malayalam OTT release ethokke anu ?


Sara's : July 5

Anugraheethan Antony : July 8 ( Not Confirmed )

Chathur Mukham : July 9

Malik : July 15

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ali Bhai

Waiting for chathurmukham

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Confirmed.. Streaming On Zee5 From July 9

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Harshavardhan

What the Heck ? Sara`s not put on UK Amazon prime yet ,but it is released in India ? not happy

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## bhola bhala

> What the Heck ? Sara`s not put on UK Amazon prime yet ,but it is released in India ? not happy


I use VPN when it is region blocked...may be illegal...but doesn't feel morally wrong...

----------


## Harshavardhan

> I use VPN when it is region blocked...may be illegal...but doesn't feel morally wrong...


Paying 82 pounds a year INR 8200  so wait till they ut on uk prime , they should have released  same time

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## firecrown

> What the Heck ? Sara`s not put on UK Amazon prime yet ,but it is released in India ? not happy


available now in US and UK

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Harshavardhan

> available now in US and UK



Yes noticed last night ,due to working during the week can only watch Friday night.

----------


## aak



----------


## BONJOUR

> available now in US and UK


Any idea if/when movie will be available in GCC

----------


## Saathan



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


nayathara oru movie hotstar ilee july ?

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Naradhan

Chaturmugham irangeerikkunnu ...  :cheers:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## boss

State of the siege- Temple attack kandu. Super. well executed film. Akshay khanna awesome. Ithokke kanumbol anu nammude Major Ravi annaneyokke eduthu potta kinattin idan thonnunathu

----------


## vishnugk88

> State of the siege- Temple attack kandu. Super. well executed film. Akshay khanna awesome. Ithokke kanumbol anu nammude Major Ravi annaneyokke eduthu potta kinattin idan thonnunathu


Mission 90days oke nalla vedippayi annan cheithite unde...ltte related films ettavum better ayi thoniya film arune athe

----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak



----------


## aak

*ASURAN TELUGU REMAKE
*

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Good: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## tam

Wow! Waiting for the movie.

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## lodestar

Anugraheethan Antony July 8th , Amazon prime ennu news undayirunnu. But not listing in Amazon prime or any other OTT.
Any update on this movie ??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Anugraheethan Antony July 8th , Amazon prime ennu news undayirunnu. But not listing in Amazon prime or any other OTT.
> Any update on this movie ??


Might arrive in ott post tv premiere... promos for tv premiere are already been shown in tv..

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## aashiq1

Vaazhl is streaming now on SonyLIV. Hearing great reviews.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Anugraheethan Antony July 8th , Amazon prime ennu news undayirunnu. But not listing in Amazon prime or any other OTT.
> Any update on this movie ??


Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Available Only In USA )

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Available Only In USA )
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


VPN US location use cheythal kaanan pattumo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> VPN US location use cheythal kaanan pattumo


Kaanan pattum enna thonunath... Innu ratri aavumbolekum ivdem varum enna thonunath...

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

*#AnugraheethanAntony (2021)  is streaming now on AMAZON PRIIME US

*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## anupkerb1

Marakkar Kurup Kanakam Moolam Kamini trying for OTT Release

----------


## KITO

*https://malayalilife.com/cinema/News...ase-17968.html*




> Marakkar Kurup Kanakam Moolam Kamini trying for OTT Release

----------


## vipi

> Marakkar Kurup Kanakam Moolam Kamini trying for OTT Release


Thuramukham ott varumennu kelkkunnubudget around 13-15Cr aanuath cover cheyyunna offer vannaal kodukkum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Thuramukham ott varumennu kelkkunnu…budget around 13-15Cr aanu…ath cover cheyyunna offer vannaal kodukkum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prithviraj Starrer Star Amazon Prime . Official announcement Soon

----------


## kandahassan

> Prithviraj Starrer Star Amazon Prime . Official announcement Soon


prithviraj guest role . main role sheelu  :Band:

----------


## firecrown

https://www.facebook.com/FirstShowsOTT/posts/306419687845366

ബ​ക്രീദ് റിലീസ് (21-07-2021)
പച്ചമാങ്ങ 
പ്രതാപ് പോത്തനും സോന ഹെയ്ഡനും പ്രധാന വേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്ന 'പച്ചമാങ്ങ' ജൂലൈ 21 ന് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോസിൽ സ്ട്രീമിങ്ങ് ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു. 
Rated A

----------


## firecrown

https://www.facebook.com/SainaPlay/p...58804518820774

Janazah Now Streaming on Saina Play

Watch Now : https://bit.ly/SainaPlayApp

Janazah is the story of a fantastical journey to death of the eighty-year-old, Gandharvan Haji. When he travels at night in the same deathbed where his ancestors were carried, in the arms of his children. As he reaches the most relaxed state of his life, the wonders of the sky begin to call to him. Gandharvan Haji's beautiful journey to heaven begins here.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Naragasooran Streaming On Sony LIV From Aug 13

----------


## ALEXI

> Naragasooran Streaming On Sony LIV From Aug 13


Avasanam shapamoksham kittiyalle

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Avasanam shapamoksham kittiyalle


 :Laughing:  athonnum urappikkan pattila..ee news polum sony officially announce cheythitilla...  :Ennekollu:

----------


## ALEXI

> athonnum urappikkan pattila..ee news polum sony officially announce cheythitilla...


Aah pashttu

----------


## Naradhan

> https://www.facebook.com/FirstShowsOTT/posts/306419687845366
> 
> ബ​ക്രീദ് റിലീസ് (21-07-2021)
> പച്ചമാങ്ങ 
> പ്രതാപ് പോത്തനും സോന ഹെയ്ഡനും പ്രധാന വേഷത്തിൽ എത്തുന്ന 'പച്ചമാങ്ങ' ജൂലൈ 21 ന് ഫസ്റ്റ് ഷോസിൽ സ്ട്രീമിങ്ങ് ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു. 
> Rated A


"scan here to watch" Correct sthalathaanu ezhuthiye ..  :Ennekollu:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*നീരവം ജൂലായ് 22-ന് ഒടിടി റിലീസ്*



ലോകപ്രശസ്ത ബാവുൾ സംഗീതജ്ഞ പാർവ്വതി ബാവുൾ ആദ്യമായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന മലയാള ചിത്രം  നീരവം ജൂലായ് 22  ന് ഒടിടിയിൽ റിലീസാകുന്നു. 
നീസ്ട്രീം, ഫസ്റ്റ്ഷോസ് , ബുക്ക് മൈ ഷോ, സൈനപ്ളേ, കൂടെ , മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം, ലൈംലൈറ്റ്, തീയേറ്റർപ്ളേ, സിനിയ, മൂവിഫ്ളിക്സ് , റൂട്ട്സ്, മൂവിവുഡ്, ഫിലിമി, ഏകം, എബിസി ടാക്കീസ്, ആക്ഷൻ, എം ടാക്കീസ്, ജയ്ഹോ തുടങ്ങിയ പ്ളാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിലൂടെയാണ് ചിത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് മുന്നിലെത്തുന്നത്.          കൊൽക്കത്തയിലെ ബാവുൾ ഗ്രാമത്തിൽ ഒരു നിയോഗം പോലെയാണ് ശ്രീദേവി അഭയം തേടിയെത്തുന്നത്. ബാവുളന്മാരുടെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ ആകൃഷ്ടയായ ശ്രീദേവി അവരെപ്പോലെ ജീവിക്കാൻ ആഗ്രഹിച്ചു. തെരുവിലിറങ്ങി ഭിക്ഷയാചിച്ച് ഉപജീവനം നടത്തുന്നവർക്കേ ബാവുളായി ജീവിക്കാൻ സാധിക്കൂവെന്ന് പാർവ്വതി ബാവുൾ ശ്രീദേവിയെ ഉപദേശിക്കുന്നു. അത്യന്തം സംഘർഷഭരിതമായ മുഹൂർത്തങ്ങളിലൂടെയാണ് നീരവത്തിന്റെ തുടർന്നുള്ള കഥ മുന്നേറുന്നത്.   മധു , പത്മരാജ് രതീഷ് , ഹരീഷ് പേരടി, സ്ഫടികം ജോർജ്ജ്, മുൻഷി ബൈജു , നരിയാപുരം വേണു , സോണിയ മൽഹാർ, പാർവ്വതി ബാവുൾ, വനിത കൃഷ്ണചന്ദ്രൻ , ഗീതാ നായർ , മോളി കണ്ണമ്മാലി, പ്രിയങ്ക, സന്തോഷ് ജോസഫ് തലമുകിൽ, ഷാരോൺ (സനു ), രാജ്കുമാർ , ഹരീന്ദ്രനാഥ്, പ്രേംചന്ദ്രഭാസ് , സജനചന്ദ്രൻ , ഗിരീഷ് സോപാനം, സുരേഷ് നായർ , ജോയ്മ്മ , ലാൽ പ്രഭാത് ,  എന്നിവർ അഭിനയിക്കുന്നു

----------


## BangaloreaN

Some recent Malayalam movies are there in this channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL1...os?app=desktop

----------


## kandahassan

> Some recent Malayalam movies are there in this channel.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL1...os?app=desktop




full cult films aanallo  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> full cult films aanallo


ethu adyam kaananam ennu confusion ayille  :Biggrin:

----------


## kandahassan

> ethu adyam kaananam ennu confusion ayille


yes ..ithil ningal ethelum films kando ?

orchid pookkal paranja kadha - nalla peru . padam kollamo  :Ahupinne:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> yes ..ithil ningal ethelum films kando ?
> 
> orchid pookkal paranja kadha - nalla peru . padam kollamo


ee 5 padangal nerathe kandittundu.

Oru Visheshappetta Biriyani Katha, 
Pashu, 
Ma Chu Ka,
Poovalliyum  Kunjadum
Patham Classile Pranayam

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഡോൺ പാലത്തറയുടെ '1956 മധ്യതിരുവിതാംകൂർ' ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നു*

കേരളത്തിലെ ഭൂപരിഷ്കരണത്തിൻറെ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിൽ ഇടുക്കിയിലേക്ക് ആദ്യകാലത്ത് കുടിയേറിയ ഒരുപറ്റം ആളുകളുടെ കഥയാണ് '1956 മധ്യതിരുവിതാംകൂർ'




*'1956 മധ്യതിരുവിതാംകൂർ'*

ഡോൺ പാലത്തറ സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത മലയാള ചിത്രം '1956 മധ്യതിരുവിതാംകൂർ' ഒ.ടി.ടി. പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമായ MUBI-യിലൂടെ ജൂലൈ 24 മുതൽ പ്രദർശനത്തിനെത്തുന്നു.
ലോക പ്രശസ്ത ചലച്ചിത്ര മേളയായ മോസ്കോ ചലച്ചിത്ര മേളയിൽ തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ട മൂന്നാമത്തെ മലയാള ചലച്ചിത്രമാണ് 1956 മധ്യ തിരുവിതാംകൂർ.

ആർട് ബീറ്റ്*സ് സ്റ്റുഡിയോയുടെ ബാനറിൽ അഭിലാഷ് കുമാർ നിർമിച്ച ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം അലക്സ് ജോസഫ് നിർവഹിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു . ആസിഫ് യോഗി , ജെയിൻ ആൻഡ്രൂസ് , ഷോൺ റോമി , കൃഷ്ണൻ ബാലകൃഷ്ണൻ തുടങ്ങിയവരാണ് അഭിനേതാക്കൾ.

കേരളത്തിലെ ഭൂപരിഷ്കരണത്തിൻറെ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിൽ ഇടുക്കിയിലേക്ക് ആദ്യകാലത്ത് കുടിയേറിയ ഒരുപറ്റം ആളുകളുടെ കഥയാണ് '1956 മധ്യതിരുവിതാംകൂർ'. കോട്ടയം ജില്ലയിലെ ഉഴവൂർ നിന്നും വന്ന ഓനൻ, കോര സഹോദരങ്ങൾ ഏതാനും പരിചയക്കാരെ കൂട്ടി കാട്ടുപോത്തിനെ വേട്ടയാടാൻ പോകുന്നതാണ് സിനിമയുടെ പശ്ചാത്തലം. ആളുകൾ തമ്മിൽ പറയുന്ന കഥകളിലൂടെ വികസിക്കുന്ന സിനിമ മലയാളി പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് വളരെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ ഒരു ചലച്ചിത്ര അനുഭവമായിരിക്കുമെന്ന് അണിയറക്കാർ ഉറപ്പു നൽകുന്നു.

----------


## Saathan

The much delayed *Naragasooran* goes for direct OTT release. From August 12 on *SonyLIV*

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## BangaloreaN

> Avasanam shapamoksham kittiyalle





> athonnum urappikkan pattila..ee news polum sony officially announce cheythitilla...


_DHRUVA Natchathiram_ ottappedumallo  :Cold:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> _DHRUVA Natchathiram_ ottappedumallo


angane ottapeduthan gvm sammathikilla ... puthiya padangal announce cheythu kondu irikum  :Biggrin:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Manorama Max From Aug 1st

----------


## tam

> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


What a movie!! Big salute to Pa Ranjit & Arya!!

----------


## udaips

> ee 5 padangal nerathe kandittundu.
> 
> Oru Visheshappetta Biriyani Katha, 
> Pashu, 
> Ma Chu Ka,
> Poovalliyum  Kunjadum
> Patham Classile Pranayam


Malayala koothara cinemashakha-ykku nalkiya samagra sambhavakale mun nirthi, ningalkkoru prathyeka puraskaram thanne nalkendathaanu..  :Very Happy:

----------


## tam

All the characters in the movie "Sarpatta Parambarai" are portrayed by some brilliant actors and dancing rose aka Shabeer Kallarackal decerves a special mention. Not sure if he is a Malayali. Promising youngster and a fitness freak. 

https://youtu.be/djtc_StaCTw

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> All the characters in the movie "Sarpatta Parambarai" are portrayed by some brilliant actors and dancing rose aka Shabeer Kallarackal decerves a special mention. Not sure if he is a Malayali. Promising youngster and a fitness freak. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/djtc_StaCTw


Think he is a malayali..well he's been the star in social media ever since the films release ... dancing rose  :Yeye:  :Clap: 

Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Navarasa Official Trailer




Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Navarasa Official Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LLD-AL10 using Tapatalk


Kollaam.. mikkavarum undallo.. !!!!

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Ajeesh1225



----------


## Krish nair

കുരുതി അല്ലാതെ ഏതെങ്കിലും confirmed മലയാളം ott release undoo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> കുരുതി അല്ലാതെ ഏതെങ്കിലും confirmed മലയാളം ott release undoo?


kuttavum shikshayum & bhramam almost confirmed aanu...

----------


## shortbread

> 


Aarelum kandoo, any reviews?!

----------


## singam



----------


## Krish nair

ശെരിക്കും 75 മൂവി എന്തോ ലോക്ക്ഡൌൺ മുൻപ്പൂ പൂർത്തി ആക്കിയതോ almost കഴിഞ്ഞതോ ഉണ്ട് . ഇതൊക്കെ എന്തിനു വച്ചോണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്.. തിയേറ്റർ തുറന്നാൽ പോലും maximum one week run കിട്ടും. ഞാൻ ഒക്കെ ഒരു ഭയങ്കര മൂവി lover ആയിരുന്നു,. ഏതു ചവറു മൂവീയും കാണുമായിരുന്നു.. ഇപ്പോൾ ശെരിക്കും മൂവി കാണാൻ ഉള്ള താല്പര്യം തന്നെ നഷ്ടമായി... Lockdown time ഇതൊക്കെ ഇറക്കിയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ലാഭവും  പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കു ആ മോമെന്റവും നഷ്ടമാകില്ലായിരുന്നു

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ശെരിക്കും 75 മൂവി എന്തോ ലോക്ക്ഡൌൺ മുൻപ്പൂ പൂർത്തി ആക്കിയതോ almost കഴിഞ്ഞതോ ഉണ്ട് . ഇതൊക്കെ എന്തിനു വച്ചോണ്ടിരിക്കുന്നതാണ്.. തിയേറ്റർ തുറന്നാൽ പോലും maximum one week run കിട്ടും. ഞാൻ ഒക്കെ ഒരു ഭയങ്കര മൂവി lover ആയിരുന്നു,. ഏതു ചവറു മൂവീയും കാണുമായിരുന്നു.. ഇപ്പോൾ ശെരിക്കും മൂവി കാണാൻ ഉള്ള താല്പര്യം തന്നെ നഷ്ടമായി... Lockdown time ഇതൊക്കെ ഇറക്കിയിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ ലാഭവും  പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കു ആ മോമെന്റവും നഷ്ടമാകില്ലായിരുന്നു


dont worry...kure ott films varunundu...discussions nadannu kondu irikunnu...nalla amount kittunilla athaanu main reason shoot theerna films ott release nu pokathath...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Aarelum kandoo, any reviews?!


ithu pandu release theatreil aaya padam alle... oola padam aanu...

----------


## BangaloreaN

*മലയാള സിനിമക്ക് പുതിയൊരു ഓ.ടി.ടി. പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം ജയ് ഹോ*




*പ്രേ*ക്ഷകരുടെ ദൃശ്യ വിരുന്നിന്റെ ഗതി അടിമുടി മാറി വരുന്ന സാഹചര്യത്തില്* പുതിയൊരു ഓ.ടി.ടി. പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു. ജയ് ഹോ എന്ന പേരില്* ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന ഈ ദൃശ്യമാധ്യമ പ്രസ്ഥാനത്തിന്റെ ഉദ്ഘാടനം നടക്കുന്നു. കേരളത്തിലും വിദേശത്തുമുള്ള സിനിമാ പ്രവര്*ത്തകരും ബിസിനസ്സ് കാരുമായ മലയാളികളാണ് ഈ കമ്പനിയുടെ പിന്നിലുള്ളത്.
നിര്*മ്മാതാവ് ജീവന്* നാസര്*, തിരക്കഥാകൃത്ത് നിഷാദ് കോയ, സജിത്കൃഷ്ണാ, വിജി ചെറിയാന്*, അരുണ്* ഗോപിനാഥ്എന്നിവരാണ് ഈ പ്രസ്ഥാനത്തിന്റെ ചുക്കാന്* പിടിക്കുന്നത്. കഴിഞ്ഞ ഒരു വര്*ഷത്തിലേറെയായി ഈ കമ്പനി അതിന്റെ പ്രാരംഭ പ്രവര്*ത്തനങ്ങള്* നടത്തിപ്പോന്നിരുന്നു.
ഫീച്ചര്* ഫിലുമുകള്*, വെബ് സീരിയലുകള്*, ഷോര്*ട്ട് ഫിലിമുകള്*, മറ്റു കലാസൃഷ്ടികള്* തുടങ്ങിയവയൊക്കെ നിര്*മ്മിക്കുക അത് പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ മുന്നിലെത്തിക്കുക എന്നതാണ് ജയ് ഹോഎന്ന ഈ പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിലൂടെ നടപ്പിലാക്കാന്* ശ്രമിക്കുന്നതെന്ന് ജീവന്* നാസര്*  വ്യക്തമാക്കി.
നിരവധി കലാകാരന്മാര്*ക്ക് അവരുടെ കഴിവുകള്* പ്രകടിപ്പിക്കുവാനുള്ള ഒരു വേദിയായിരിക്കുമിതെന്ന് അവര്* പറഞ്ഞു.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഏറെ സവിശേഷതകളുമായി മലയാളത്തിലേക്ക് പുതിയ ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം 'ആക്ഷന്*'*




*മ*ലയാളത്തില്* വീണ്ടുമൊരു ഒ.ടി.ടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോം കൂടി. സിനിമയും സംസ്*കാരവും സാങ്കേതികതയും ഒന്നിച്ചു ചേര്*ന്ന ഒ.ടി.ടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമാണ് 'ആക്ഷന്*'. ബിഗ് ബഡ്ജറ്റ് മുതല്*മുടക്കില്* ഒരുക്കിയ ഈ പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം മികച്ച സാങ്കേതിക മികവില്* കാഴ്ചക്കാര്*ക്ക് പുത്തന്* ദൃശ്യാനുഭവം സമ്മാനിക്കുവാന്* എത്തുകയാണ്. മലയാളത്തിനു പുറമേ,  ഹിന്ദി, തെലുങ്ക്, തമിഴ്,  കന്നട തുടങ്ങി തെന്നിന്ത്യന്* ഭാഷകളിലെല്ലാം ഉള്ള പുതിയതും പഴയതുമായ സിനിമകള്* 'ആക്ഷന്*' എന്ന ഒടിടിയില്* ലഭ്യമായിരിക്കും. കൂടാതെ മികച്ച വെബ്  സീരിസുകളും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും.
വേഗതയേറിയ ഡൗണ്*ലോഡിങ് സിസ്റ്റത്തിലൂടെ ആന്*ഡ്രോയ്ഡ്, ഐഓഎസ്, സ്മാര്*ട്ട് ടിവി, ആപ്പിള്* ടിവി തുടങ്ങിയ നൂതന ഓണ്*ലൈന്* മീഡിയയിലൂടെ എല്ലാം ലോകത്തെ ഏത് രാജ്യത്ത് നിന്നും കാണാനുള്ള സൗകര്യവും ലഭ്യമാണ്. ഐടി ബിസിനസ് രംഗത്തെ നിരവധി പ്രവര്*ത്തനങ്ങള്* ഒരുക്കിയ ഡബ്ല്യു.ജി.എന്* എന്ന ഐടി കമ്പനി ആണ് ആക്ഷന്* ഒടിടി യുടെ സാരഥികള്*.

----------


## anupkerb1

> കുരുതി അല്ലാതെ ഏതെങ്കിലും confirmed മലയാളം ott release undoo?


Orupadu varunuu . march 2020 thotu pettiyil irikuna majorty movies OTT varum . Prithvi 3 movies asif 1 DQ 1 almost confirmed. Minnal Murali kodi vanal poorthiyayi

----------


## anupkerb1

> *ഏറെ സവിശേഷതകളുമായി മലയാളത്തിലേക്ക് പുതിയ ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം 'ആക്ഷന്*'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *മലയാള സിനിമക്ക് പുതിയൊരു ഓ.ടി.ടി. പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം ജയ് ഹോ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ipo aake etra OTT vannuuu  :Ennekollu:  cinimaayekal kooduthal OTT aanalo

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Money Heist Season 5 Trailer

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Joji 15 kodi kitiyatumdooo

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Joji 15 kodi kitiyatumdooo


cu soon 8cr 😎😎

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## ABE

> ithu pandu release theatreil aaya padam alle... oola padam aanu...


Tamil padam dubbing alle.......athu njaan kandathaanu. sharikkum bore aanu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Direct OTT Release

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Upcoming Tamil Direct OTT Releases

----------


## anupkerb1

> cu soon 8cr 😎😎
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ellam double aki paraju kaanum . C u soon 1 cr thazhe matram akum cost . Atinu 15 kodukan pottanmar aano prime

----------


## KITO

8 crore elle 
15 joji aa
ithil arra pottan :Grin: 




> Ellam double aki paraju kaanum . C u soon 1 cr thazhe matram akum cost . Atinu 15 kodukan pottanmar aano prime

----------


## Jo

> Ellam double aki paraju kaanum . C u soon 1 cr thazhe matram akum cost . Atinu 15 kodukan pottanmar aano prime



Minimum common sense mathi ithokke manassilaakkan...c u soon...8,joji 15..d2 30...angane pokunnu comedikal... :Laughing: 
malayalathinte 3 iratti viwers ulla...business nadakkunna tamil naattil SP direct release poyathu 40 cr...masters 2-3 weeks kazhinju kittiyathu 40...even doctor chodikkunnathu 35-40 range...angane ulla tamil industryil kittunna rangil 8 cr polumbusdget illatha D2..1 cr ulla cu soon 8 cr...joji 15 cr...ennokke parayumbol parallel lokathulla aalukal viswasikkumarikkum...
jeethu clear aai parayunnundu...Ram ippol theernnirunnenkil aa padam OTTkku koduthaal avaru parayunna figure orikkalum nammukku sheri aakilla...athnte budget ethaandu 20 cr something aanu...30 cr polum oru malayala padathinu kittumo ennu doubt aanu...allenkil marakkar polulla big movie aairikkanam...paranjittu kaaryam illa... :Laughing:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 8 crore elle 
> 15 joji aa
> ithil arra pottan


C u soon satleight adakkam 6 kitiyal tane valia karyam .

----------


## BangaloreaN

'THE SUICIDE SQUAD' - Released in theatres and *HBOMAX*.
Released in theatres in India also.

----------


## singam



----------


## singam

Kasada Thapara streaming soon on SonyLiv

----------


## BangaloreaN

പെട്ടിയിൽ ഇരുന്ന ഏതോ പഴയ പടം ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*" ആക്ഷൻ പ്രൈം ഒടിടിയിൽ ആഗസ്റ്റ് 24ന് " ഉരിയാട്ട് " റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും.*


തെയ്യങ്ങളുടെ നാടായ വടക്കെ മലബാറിൻ്റെ മണ്ണിൽ ക്ഷേത്രങ്ങളിലും കാവുകളിലും തറവാടുകളിലും കെട്ടിയാടുന്ന വിഷ്ണു മൂർത്തി എന്ന നാട്ടുപരദേവതയുടെ ചരിത്ര പശ്ചാത്തലം പ്രമേയമാക്കിയ " ഉരിയാട്ട് " എന്ന ചിത്രം ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിൽ റിലീസിങ്ങിനായി ഒരുങ്ങി കഴിഞ്ഞു.

ആഗസ്റ്റ് 24ന് ആക്ഷൻ പ്രൈം ഒ ടി ടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലൂടെവേൾഡ് വൈഡ് ആയാണ് ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*സന്തോഷ് പണ്ഡിറ്റ് ഡബിൾ റോളിൽ അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന " ഉരുക്ക് സതീശൻ " ആഗസ്റ്റ് 22ന് ആക്ഷൻ പ്രൈം ഒടിടിയിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും.
*

ശ്രീകൃഷ്ണ ഫിലിംസിൻ്റെ  ബാനറിൽ സന്തോഷ്* പണ്ഡിറ്റ് തിരക്കഥ സംവിധാനം നിർമ്മാണം ഗാനരചന സംഗീതം ചെയ്ത്  നായകനായി അഭിനയിക്കുന്ന "ഉരുക്ക് സതീശൻ " എന്ന സിനിമ ഓഗസ്റ്റ് ഇരുപത്തിരണ്ടാം തീയതി രണ്ടാം ഓണം നാളിൽ ആക്ഷൻ പ്രൈം ഒ ടി ടി യിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും.


സന്തോഷ് പണ്ഡിറ്റ് നോടൊപ്പം മഹാലക്ഷ്മി അയ്യർ, സംഗീതാനായർ,മുംതാസ്,
രാധാകൃഷ്ണൻ, ഫിറോസ്, സാജൻകു ന്നംകുളം, അജി, ബാബു, ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ നായർ, സത്യൻ, ദാസ്, നവീൻ, സനോജ്, ശ്രീജിത്ത് തുടങ്ങി നൂറിലേറെപ്പേർ ഈ സിനിമയിൽ വിവിധ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങായി വരുന്നു.

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak



----------


## Saathan



----------


## aravind

> പെട്ടിയിൽ ഇരുന്ന ഏതോ പഴയ പടം ആണെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു.


Pettiyil irunnathalla. Released in 1987. Already available on Sunnxt.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*പോര്*ച്ചുഗീസ് ബ്*ളാക്ക് മാജിക്കുമായി'ഓഹ'; റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നു*


മലയാള സിനിമ ചരിത്രത്തിലാദ്യമായി പോര്*ച്ചുഗീസ് ബ്ലാക്ക് മാജിക്കിനെ അടിസ്ഥാനമാക്കികൊണ്ട്  നവാഗതനായ ശ്രീജിത്ത് പണിക്കര്* തിരക്കഥയെഴുതി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന  സൈക്കോ ത്രില്ലര്* ചിത്രമാണ് 'ഓഹ. പന്നിയുടെ രക്തം ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ചെയ്യുന്ന അതിക്രൂരമായ ഒരു പോര്*ച്ചുഗീസ് ദുര്*മന്ത്രവാദമാണ് 'ഓഹ'.

ആല്*ബിയുടേയും ലില്ലിയുടെയും സന്തോഷകരമായ ജീവിതത്തില്* അപ്രതീക്ഷിതമായി നടക്കുന്ന ഞെട്ടിക്കുന്ന സംഭവ വികാസങ്ങളും  അതിന്റെ പിന്നിലെ രഹസ്യങ്ങളുടെയും  കഥ പറയുന്ന ഈ ചിത്രത്തില്* ലില്ലിയായി സൂര്യ ലക്ഷ്മിയും ആല്*ബിയായി ശ്രീജിത്ത് പണിക്കരും വേഷമിടുന്നു. സ്മിത ശശി, സന്തു ഭായി, ചെറി, മാസ്റ്റര്* ദേവനാരായണന്* എന്നിവരാണ് ചിത്രത്തിലെ മറ്റു താരങ്ങള്*. ആഗസ്റ്റ് 15 ന് ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും

----------


## singam



----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഒരു വർഷത്തിനിടെ തുടങ്ങിയത് 15 ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ; ബിസിനസ് 40 കോടി*




കോവിഡ് കാലത്ത് ജനത്തിന്റെ സിനിമാ കാഴ്ചകൾ വീടുകളിലേക്കു ചുരുങ്ങിയതോടെ വളർന്നു വലുതാകുകയാണ് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടി (ഓവർ ദ് ടോപ്) വിപണി. ഒരു വർഷം മുൻപ് കോവിഡിനൊപ്പം പിടിമുറുക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങിയ പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടി വിപണി കോവിഡ് അയയുമ്പോഴും ശക്തമായി ജനത്തിനൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടാകുമെന്നാണു കണക്കുകൾ സൂചിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. മലയാളത്തിൽ മാത്രം കഴിഞ്ഞ ഒരു വർഷത്തിനിടെ തുടങ്ങിയത് ഏകദേശം 15 ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളാണ്. വർഷം 3040 കോടി രൂപയുടെ ബിസിനസാണ് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികളിൽ ഇപ്പോൾ നടക്കുന്നതെങ്കിലും ഭാവിയിൽ ഇത് ഇരട്ടിയിലേറെയാകുമെന്നാണ് വിലയിരുത്തൽ. 2019ൽ പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷകൾക്ക് 35 ശതമാനം മാത്രമായിരുന്നു കാഴ്ചക്കാരെങ്കിൽ 2025ൽ അത് 50 ശതമാനം കടക്കുമെന്ന് ഫിക്കി പുറത്തുവിട്ട കണക്കുകൾ പറയുന്നു.
*പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷയാണ് ഹീറോ*
പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾ കളം പിടിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങിയപ്പോൾ നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്, ആമസോൺ തുടങ്ങിയ വമ്പൻമാരും പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷകൾക്ക് മുൻപില്ലാത്ത പ്രാധാന്യം ഇപ്പോൾ നൽകുന്നുണ്ട്. പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് ഹിന്ദി, ബംഗാളി, തമിഴ്, മലയാളം, മറാത്തി, തെലുങ്ക് ഭാഷകൾക്ക്. സിനിമകളും വെബ്സീരിസുകളും പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷകളിൽ മൊഴിമാറ്റി കാണാനുള്ള അവസരം പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ നൽകുന്നതു തന്നെ ഈ ലക്ഷ്യത്തിലാണ്.
*അവസരം തുറക്കുന്നു, പുതുമുഖങ്ങൾക്ക്*
ആമസോൺ, നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് തുടങ്ങിയ വമ്പൻ പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ താരമൂല്യമുള്ള ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ് സിനിമകളെ ഏറ്റെടുക്കുമ്പോൾ ചെറിയ ബജറ്റിൽ നിർമിക്കുന്ന നല്ല ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്കാണ് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾ പ്രാധാന്യം കൊടുക്കുന്നത്. ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഇന്ത്യൻ കിച്ചൺ, ഓപ്പറേഷൻ ജാവ തുടങ്ങിയ സിനിമകൾ പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികളിലൂടെ വന്ന് വിജയം കൊയ്തവയാണ്. ഗ്രേറ്റ് ഇന്ത്യൻ കിച്ചൻ മികച്ച ജനപ്രീതി നേടിയപ്പോൾ ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം പിന്നീട് സിനിമ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുകയും ചെയ്തു. ഈ പറഞ്ഞ രണ്ടു സിനിമകളും പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകരുടേതായിരുന്നു. അതുകൊണ്ടു തന്നെ സിനിമയിൽ പ്രതിഭ തെളിയിക്കാൻ കാത്തുനിൽക്കുന്ന പുതുമുഖങ്ങൾക്ക് വലിയൊരു അവസരമാണ് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾ തുറന്നു തരുന്നത്. താരചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ തള്ളിക്കയറ്റത്തിൽ തിയറ്റർ പോലും കിട്ടാതെ പുതുമുഖ സിനിമകൾ വലയുന്ന കാഴ്ചകൾ ഇനിയില്ലാതാകുമെന്ന് സിനിമാ പ്രവർത്തകർ പറയുന്നു.
*ഉള്ളടക്കമാണ് എല്ലാം*
ഒട്ടുമിക്ക പ്രാദേശിക പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളും പുതിയ ചിത്രങ്ങളോടൊപ്പം തന്നെ പഴയ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്കും പ്രാധാന്യം നൽകുന്നവയാണ്. പല ഒടിടികളുടെയും റേറ്റ് നിശ്ചയിക്കുന്നതുപോലും പരിപാടികളുടെ കലക്ഷനാണ്. പഴയ ചിത്രങ്ങളുടെ വലിയ ശേഖരമുള്ള പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളുണ്ട്. ടെലിഫിലിം, വെബ്സീരീസ്, ഷോർട് ഫിലിം, തമാശ, സംഗീത പരിപാടികൾ എന്നിവയെല്ലാം പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികളിൽ ലഭ്യമാണെങ്കിലും ജനത്തിനു താൽപര്യം സിനിമകളോടാണെന്ന് ഈ മേഖലയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നവർ പറയുന്നു. മാസത്തിൽ 10 സിനിമ വരെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന മുൻനിര പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾ മലയാളത്തിലുണ്ട്. പല ഒടിടികളും സ്വന്തം നിലയ്ക്ക് വെബ്സീരീസുകളും ടെലിഫിലിമുകളും നിർമിക്കുന്നുമുണ്ട്.
നിർമാതാവ് ബാദുഷ ആരംഭിച്ച മാറ്റിനി എന്ന ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോം വ്യത്യസ്തമാകുന്നത് തുടക്കാർക്ക് സിനിമാ ലോകത്തേക്കുള്ള വാതിൽ തുറന്നിട്ടുക്കൊണ്ടാണ്. സിനിമയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കാൻ താൽപര്യമുള്ള അഭിനേതാക്കൾ, തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തുക്കൾ, സംവിധായകർ എന്നിവർക്ക് ഈ പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിൽ റജിസ്റ്റർ ചെയ്യാം. സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ആളുകളെ തേടുന്നവർക്ക് പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോം വഴി ആവശ്യക്കാരെ കണ്ടെത്താം. കൂടാതെ ലൊക്കേഷൻ, ഉപകരണങ്ങൾ തുടങ്ങി ഒരു സിനിമയ്ക്ക് ആവശ്യമായ എന്തും നൽകുന്ന പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമാണ് മാറ്റിനി.
*മത്സരം കടുപ്പം; വെല്ലുവിളികളും*
വൻ മുതൽമുടക്കുള്ള മേഖലയാണ് ഒടിടി രംഗം. മികച്ച സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയർ, സെർവർ, പരിപാടികളുടെ ശേഖരം, സാങ്കേതിക നിലവാരം എന്നിവ ഉറപ്പാക്കാൻ നല്ലൊരു തുക ചെലവാക്കണം. അതുകൊണ്ടു തുടക്കം തന്നെ ലാഭം ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ട് ഇറങ്ങിയാൽ നിരാശയാകും ഫലം. പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് മികച്ച കാഴ്ചാനുഭവം പകർന്ന് പേരെടുത്തു കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ മാത്രമേ ലാഭം കൈകളിലെത്തൂ.
വമ്പൻ ഒടിടികൾ നൽകുന്നതു പോലെ കുറഞ്ഞ നിരക്കിൽ സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ നൽകാൻ പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾക്കു സാധിക്കാത്തതിനു കാരണം ചെലവും അതിനനുസരിച്ചു പ്രേക്ഷകർ ഇല്ലാത്തതുമാണ്. രാജ്യാന്തര തലത്തിൽ കോടിക്കണക്കിനു പ്രേക്ഷകരുള്ള ആമസോണിനും നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സിനും കുറഞ്ഞ നിരക്കിലുള്ള സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ പ്രശ്നമല്ല. എന്നാൽ പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികളുടെ സ്ഥിതി അതല്ല.
സാങ്കേതിക ഗുണനിലവാരം ഉറപ്പാക്കുന്നതും പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികളെ സംബന്ധിച്ച് വലിയ വെല്ലുവിളിയാണ്. വമ്പൻമാരോട് കിടപിടിക്കുന്ന സാങ്കേതിക ഗുണമേന്മ പലപ്പോഴും പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾക്കു നൽകാൻ കഴിയില്ല. ചെലവു തന്നെയാണ് ഇവിടെയും പ്രധാന ഘടകം. *മികച്ച ഗുണനിലവാരമുള്ള ഉള്ളടക്കവും പ്രധാനമാണ്. മഹാസമുദ്രം പോലെ പരിപാടികൾ നിറഞ്ഞു കിടക്കുമ്പോൾ അതിൽ നിന്നു മികച്ചതു കണ്ടെത്തി ജനങ്ങളിലേക്ക് എത്തിക്കുന്നിടത്താണു വിജയം. റിലീസിങ് സിനിമകൾ, പരിപാടികളിലെ വ്യത്യസ്തത എന്നിവകൊണ്ടു മാത്രമേ വരും കാലത്ത് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾക്കു പിടിച്ചു നിൽക്കാൻ കഴിയൂ നീസ്ട്രീം പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിന്റെ എംഡി മനു ഏബ്രഹാം പറയുന്നു.
കടുത്ത മത്സരം നേരിടാൻ ഒരു സിനിമ ഒന്നിലധികം പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന മൾട്ടിപ്പിൾ സ്ട്രീമിങ്, ഒന്നിലധികം ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന നോൺ എക്സ്ക്ലൂസീവ് റിലീസ്, കേബിൾ ടിവി ഓപ്പറേറ്റർമാരുമായി സഹകരിച്ചുള്ള സിനിമ സ്ട്രീമിങ് എന്നിങ്ങനെ പല വഴികൾ തേടുകയാണ് ഒടിടി രംഗം. ആർക്കറിയാം എന്ന സിനിമ ഒരേ സമയം ആമസോണിലും പ്രാദേശിക പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിലുമായാണ് പ്രദർശിപ്പിച്ചത്. ഒന്നിലധികം പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിൽ ഒരു സിനിമ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുന്ന രീതിക്കാണ് ഇപ്പോൾ ഏറെ പ്രചാരം. സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ ഇല്ലാതെ, കാണേണ്ട സിനിമ മാത്രം പണം കൊടുത്തു കാണുന്ന പേ പെർ വ്യൂ മിക്ക പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളും പിന്തുടരുന്നുണ്ട്. കാഴ്ചക്കാരുടെ എണ്ണത്തിനനുസരിച്ച് തുക നിർമാതാവിനും പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിനും ലഭിക്കും. വ്യാജ പകർപ്പുകളുടെ കൈമാറ്റം തടയാനും ഇത് ഏറെ ഫലപ്രദമാണെന്ന് ഈ രംഗത്തുള്ളവർ പറയുന്നു.

വ്യാജ പതിപ്പുകളുടെ കൈമാറ്റമാണ് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾ നേരിടുന്ന പ്രധാന ഭീഷണി. ഒരു സിനിമ ഒടിടിയിൽ റിലീസ് ആയാൽ ആ നിമിഷം തന്നെ വ്യാജ പതിപ്പുകൾ വിവിധ  ആപ്പുകൾ വഴി കൈമാറ്റം ചെയ്യപ്പെടുകയാണ്. ഇതിൽ നഷ്ടമേറെയും പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾക്കാണ്. ഇതിനു തടയിടാൻ കാണേണ്ട സിനിമയ്ക്കു മാത്രം പണം ഈടാക്കുന്ന പേ പെർ വ്യൂ സമ്പ്രദായത്തിലേക്ക് ചുവടുമാറുകയാണ് ഒടിടികൾ.

*തിയറ്ററുകളെ തൊടാതെ...*
ഒടിടി വളർന്നാലും തിയറ്ററുകളെ അത് ബാധിക്കില്ലെന്ന് സിനിമാ വിതരണക്കമ്പനിയുടെയും ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിന്റെയും ഉടമയായ പി.എം ബാവ പറയുന്നു. ബിഗ് ബജറ്റ് സിനിമകൾക്ക് ഇപ്പോഴും തിയറ്ററുകളോടു തന്നെയാണ് പ്രിയം. അവർക്കു മുടക്കുമുതൽ തിരിച്ചുപിടിക്കണമെങ്കിൽ സിനിമ തിയറ്ററുകളിൽ തന്നെ ഓടണം. മരയ്ക്കാർ പോലുള്ള സിനിമകൾ ഒന്നരവർഷമായി കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നതും തിയറ്റർ റിലീസിനു വേണ്ടിയാണ്. ടിവിയും ചാനലുകളും വന്നപ്പോൾ തിയറ്ററുകളുടെ അവസാനമാണെന്നു പറഞ്ഞു. എന്നിട്ടും തിയറ്ററുകൾ ഇപ്പോഴും തലയെടുപ്പോടെ നിൽക്കുന്നു. ഒടിടി ശക്തമാകുമ്പോഴും മാസ് പടങ്ങളുമായി തിയറ്ററുകൾ ഇവിടെ തുടരും. എന്നാൽ സിനിമ പ്രദർശനം തിയറ്റർ, ഒടിടി, സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് എന്ന രീതിയിലേക്ക് മാറുമെന്നും അദ്ദേഹം പറയുന്നു.
*ഇന്ത്യയൊട്ടാകെ പ്രാദേശിക തരംഗം*
കേരളത്തിൽ മാത്രമല്ല ഇന്ത്യയൊട്ടാകെ പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികൾ വളരുകയാണ്. ഓഹോ ഗുജറാത്തി(ഗുജറാത്തി), ഹോയ്ചോയ്(ബംഗാളി) ആഹ(തെലുങ്ക്), പ്ലാനെറ്റ് മറാത്തി(മറാത്തി) തുടങ്ങിയവയാണ് മറ്റു ഭാഷകളിൽ പോപ്പുലറായ ചില ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ. സിനിമാ കാഴ്ചകളിൽ വന്ന മാറ്റം നഗരങ്ങളിൽ നിന്ന് ഗ്രാമങ്ങളിലേക്കും പടർന്നത് പ്രാദേശിക ഒടിടികളുടെ വളർച്ചയ്ക്ക് അനുകൂലമായി. കൂടാതെ ഓൺലൈൻ ക്ലാസുകളും ജോലിയുമായി വീടകങ്ങൾ ഡേറ്റ സമ്പന്നമായതും ഒടിടി വിപണിയെ സഹായിച്ചു.

*സാഹിത്യത്തിനും നല്ലകാലം*
പ്രാദേശിക ഭാഷാ പരിപാടികളോടുള്ള പ്രേക്ഷകരുടെ താൽപര്യം അനുഗ്രഹമാകുന്നത് പ്രാദേശിക സാഹിത്യത്തിനു കൂടിയാണ്. മറാത്തി, ഗുജറാത്തി, ബംഗാളി ഭാഷകളിൽ അടുത്തിടെ ഹിറ്റായ പല വെബ്സീരിസുകളും ആ ഭാഷകളിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ നോവലുകളെ ആസ്പദമാക്കിയുള്ളതായിരുന്നു. സംഗതി ഹിറ്റായതോടെ വെബ്സീരിസിനു പറ്റിയുള്ള നോവലിനായി പരക്കം പായുകയാണ് നിർമാതാക്കൾ. എഴുത്തുകാർക്കും പ്രസാധകർക്കുമാണ് ഇതുകൊണ്ട് ഏറ്റവും വലിയ നേട്ടം. പുസ്തക പ്രസാധകർ, ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകൾ, എഴുത്തുകാർ എന്നിവരുമായി സംസാരിച്ച് കരാർ ഉറപ്പിക്കാൻ ഏജന്റുമാരും ഈ മേഖലയിൽ പ്രവർത്തിക്കുന്നു. കഥയും സ്ക്രിപ്റ്റും ഒരുക്കാൻ മൂന്നുമാസമെങ്കിലും വേണ്ടിവരുമ്പോൾ നോവലോ കഥയോ വെബ്സീരിസ് ആക്കി മാറ്റുമ്പോൾ സമയലാഭം ഉണ്ടെന്നാണ് ഒടിടി ഉടമകളുടെ അഭിപ്രായം.
*നിയന്ത്രണത്തിന് ഡിഎംസിആർസി*
ഓൺലൈൻ പരിപാടികളുടെ സ്വാധീനം പരിധിവിടുന്നുവെന്നു തോന്നിയപ്പോൾ നിയന്ത്രണത്തിന് പ്രത്യേക ഐടി ചട്ടത്തിനു തന്നെ സർക്കാർ രൂപം നൽകി. സമൂഹമാധ്യമങ്ങൾ, ഓൺലൈൻ വാർത്താ പോർട്ടലുകൾ, ഒടിടി കമ്പനികൾ എന്നിവയെ നിരീക്ഷിക്കാനും നിയന്ത്രിക്കാനും കൊണ്ടുവന്ന പുതിയ ഐടി ചട്ടം (ഗൈഡ്*ലൈൻസ് ഫോർ ഇന്റർമീഡിയറീസ് ആൻഡ് ഡിജിറ്റൽ മീഡിയ എത്തിക്സ് കോഡ്) െബ്രുവരി 25നാണു വിജ്ഞാപനം ചെയ്തത്. ഇതുപ്രകാരം രൂപീകരിച്ച ഡിജിറ്റൽ മീഡിയ കണ്ടന്റ് റഗുലേറ്ററി കൗൺസിൽ (ഡിഎംസിആർസി) ആണ് നിലവിൽ ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിലെ പരിപാടികൾ സംബന്ധിച്ച പരാതികൾ പരിശോധിക്കുന്നത്. ഒടിടികളുടെ റജിസ്ട്രേഷൻ നടത്തേണ്ടതും ഡിഎംസിആർസി വഴിയാണ്. രാജ്യത്തെ ടിവി ചാനൽ കമ്പനികളുടെയും ഡിജിറ്റൽ സ്ട്രീമിങ് കമ്പനികളുടെയും കൂട്ടായ്മയായ ഇന്ത്യൻ ബ്രോഡ്കാസ്റ്റിങ് ആൻഡ് ഡിജിറ്റൽ ഫൗണ്ടേഷനു (ഐബിഡിഎഫ്) കീഴിലാണ് പുതിയ സമിതിയുടെ പ്രവർത്തനം. ഇതിലെ അംഗങ്ങളെ നിയമിക്കുന്നതും ഐബിഡിഎഫ് ആണ്.

----------


## Saathan



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Urukku satheeshan ozhike onum ketitu polum ilaa . ediNanu ee chavar Ott platform ellam

----------


## Naradhan

> Urukku satheeshan ozhike onum ketitu polum ilaa . ediNanu ee chavar Ott platform ellam


To sell it to biggies ...

----------


## firecrown

> Urukku satheeshan ozhike onum ketitu polum ilaa . ediNanu ee chavar Ott platform ellam


Santosh Pandit padangalude rights ulla ella OTT um nammal subscribe cheyyum  :Yahoo: 

Broker Chandran enno matto perulla angerude oru film koodi pettiyil undu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


 @kandahassan

MADHAVEEYAM coming on OTT + Kalchilambu World premiere 

_Anuraga Singham_  double dhamaka  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Arya

> 


Ithinu web link undo onnu keri nokkaan?

----------


## ALEXI

> Ithinu web link undo onnu keri nokkaan?


https://www.actionott.com

----------


## BangaloreaN

> https://www.actionott.com


_Vineeth, Bala, Anu Mohan, Divyadarshan, Santhosh Pandit, Riaz Khan, Rahul Madhav
_
ACTION OTT oru CULT OTT aavum  :Yo:  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## ALEXI

> _Vineeth, Bala, Anu Mohan, Divyadarshan, Santhosh Pandit, Riaz Khan, Rahul Madhav
> _
> ACTION OTT oru CULT OTT aavum


Amazon prime thuppalu vizhungunna paralmeenukalkku ullathanu..Action Prime kappalu vizhungunna thimingalangalkkum  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## Krish nair

> 


Any new malayalam ott release for this Onam except Indrans movie

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Any new malayalam ott release for this Onam except Indrans movie


Small releases from regional OTTs are there.

Among biggies, only Amazon made an announcement with _HOME_.

'*Third World Boys*' releasing on AMRITA TV during Onam on 21st.
NAAM premiere on Mazhavil Manorama and ManoramaMAX on 21st.

----------


## Mammooka fan

Uk il ula arenkilum undo
Kure dhivsam ayi chodhikunu

----------


## renjuus

> Uk il ula arenkilum undo
> Kure dhivsam ayi chodhikunu


@sathan @Rachu

----------


## Saathan

> Uk il ula arenkilum undo
> Kure dhivsam ayi chodhikunu


Njan uk anu Entha ??

----------


## Saathan



----------


## singam



----------


## Mammooka fan

> Njan uk anu Entha ??


Avde ee Netflix Amazon oke mobile il or laptop il use chyanmenkil tv license veno???

And Coventry il aryuna arenkilum undo??

----------


## Saathan

> Avde ee Netflix Amazon oke mobile il or laptop il use chyanmenkil tv license veno???
> 
> And Coventry il aryuna arenkilum undo??


venda BBC iplayer nu venam 
Coventry ariyan aarum illa

----------


## kallakannan

I was in Coventry till last month.

----------


## singam



----------


## Mammooka fan

> I was in Coventry till last month.


Hmm aryavuna arenkilum undo avde???

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ഒരു പപ്പടവട പ്രേമം , ചിത്രം 20ന് ഒടിടി റിലീസിന്*






മലയാളത്തിലെ 10 ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിലൂടെയാണ് ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർ ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ ട്രെയ്*ലർ പുറത്ത് വിട്ടു.
*ഒരു പപ്പടവട പ്രേമം* 20 ന് ഒടിടിയിൽ റിലീസ്* ചെയ്യും. മലയാളത്തിലെ 10 ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമുകളിലൂടെയാണ് ചിത്രം റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്നത്. അണിയറ പ്രവർത്തകർ ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ ട്രെയ്*ലർ പുറത്ത് വിട്ടു. ആര്*എംആര്* പ്രൊഡക്ഷന്*സിന്*റെ ബാനറില്* സായിര്* പത്താനാണ് ഒരു പപ്പടവട പ്രേമത്തിന്*റെ രചനയും സംവിധാനവും നിര്*വ്വഹിച്ചത്. 

മൂന്ന് കാമുകന്*മാരുടെ  രസകരമായ പ്രണയജീവിതമാണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ ഇതിവൃത്തം. മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി പിണറായി വിജയന്*റെ കടുത്ത ആരാധകനായ കുഞ്ഞപ്പന്* എന്ന കഥാപാത്രത്തെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത് മലയാളികളുടെ പ്രിയതാരം കൊച്ചുപ്രേമനാണ്.
സായിര്* പത്താന്*, ആലിയ, നിഹ ഹുസൈന്*, ലിജു കലാധര്*, ശ്രീകാന്ത് കെ സി, കടയ്ക്കാമണ്* മോഹന്*ദാസ്, കനകലത, പ്രിന്*സ് മാത്യു, സന്തോഷ് കലഞ്ഞൂര്* തുടങ്ങി വലിയ താരനിര തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിലുണ്ട്. ബാനര്* -ആര്* എം ആര്* പ്രൊഡക്ഷന്*സ്, നിര്*മ്മാണം- ആര്* എം ആര്* ജിനു വടക്കേമുറിയില്*, രചന, സംവിധാനം- സായിര്* പത്താന്*, ഗാനരചന- കൈതപ്രം ദാമോദരന്* നമ്പൂതിരി,

----------


## cinema aaradhakan

Is Naragasooran coming on August 22nd? Any updates?

----------


## singam

*Andhadhun Telugu Remake - 'Maestro' Coming Soon on Hotstar
*

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Is Naragasooran coming on August 22nd? Any updates?


think its postponed again..no official announcements from sony liv have been made...

----------


## anupkerb1

Netflix bagged 7 malayalam films Ott rights . September October Ott Release pooram aayirikkum

----------


## Dq mass

> Small releases from regional OTTs are there.
> 
> Among biggies, only Amazon made an announcement with _HOME_.
> 
> '*Third World Boys*' releasing on AMRITA TV during Onam on 21st.
> NAAM premiere on Mazhavil Manorama and ManoramaMAX on 21st.


Third world boys premier cheythirunno? Postponed cheytho

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Third world boys premier cheythirunno? Postponed cheytho


Illa.
Ramesh Pisharady nayakanaya 'LAUGHING BUDDHA' aanu premiere cheythathu.

----------


## KeralaVarma

New ott ethanu malayalam

----------


## ITV

> Illa.
> Ramesh Pisharady nayakanaya 'LAUGHING BUDDHA' aanu premiere cheythathu.


Innale kurachu neram Amrita TVyil kandu
Jagadeeshnte April Foolnte extreme vadham version

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Streaming direct via* *JIO Cinemas from August 27th...*

----------


## BangaloreaN

*കൂറയെ തിന്നുന്ന സിസ്റ്റർ ജെന്*സി; സസ്പെന്*സ് ത്രില്ലർ 'കൂറ' ഒ.ടി.ടി റിലീസിന്​ |* 


_സെപ്​റ്റംബർ ഒമ്പതിന് നീസ്ട്രീമിലൂടെ ചി​ത്രം പ്രേക്ഷകരിലെത്തും​_
_

കൂറ അഥവാ പാറ്റയെ തിന്നുന്ന സിസ്റ്റർ ജെൻസി ജെയ്​സണിനെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചുകൊണ്ടുള്ള 'കൂറ' എന്ന സിനിമയുടെ ക്യാരക്​ടർ ടീസർ ഏറെ ചർച്ചയായിരുന്നു. ചെന്നൈയിലെ ഒരു ക്യാമ്പസ് പശ്ചാത്തലമാക്കി കഥ പറയുന്ന സസ്*പെന്*സ്​ ത്രില്ലറായ 'കൂറ' ഏറെ പ്രതിസന്ധികൾ മറികടന്ന്​ ഇപ്പോൾ പ്രേക്ഷകരിലേക്ക്​ എത്തുകയാണ്​. നവാഗതനായ വൈശാഖ് ജോജന്* കഥയും തിരക്കഥയും എഴുതി സംവിധാനം ചെയ്യുന്ന ചിത്രം ഒ.ടി.ടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമായ നീസ്ട്രീമിലൂടെ സെപ്റ്റംബര്* ഒമ്പതിനാണ്​ റിലീസ്​ ചെയ്യുന്നത്​.

നായകനും നായികയുമുള്*പ്പെടെ മുപ്പതോളം പുതുമുഖങ്ങളെയാണ് 'കൂറ'യിലൂടെ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്. മലയാള സിനിമയിലെ വ്യത്യസ്തയായ നായിക വേഷമായ സിസ്റ്റര്* ജെന്*സി ജെയ്*സനെ പുതുമുഖതാരം കീര്*ത്തി ആനന്ദ് ആണ്​ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നത്​. വാര്*ത്തിക്കാണ് നായകവേഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നത്. ഏറെ വെല്ലുവിളികള്* നിറഞ്ഞ 'കൂറ'യുടെ ചിത്രീകരണം 2019ല്* ആരംഭിച്ചതാണ്. പ്രളയവും കോവിഡുമെല്ലാം ചിത്രീകരണത്തിന് തടസ്സമായി. കേരളത്തിലെ ഒന്നാം ലോക്ക്ഡൗണിന് മുമ്പ് തന്നെ സിനിമയുടെ എഴുപത് ശതമാനം ജോലികളും അവസാനിച്ചിരുന്നെങ്കിലും ഒരു വര്*ഷം നീണ്ട കോവിഡ്കാലം സിനിമയുടെ പ്രവര്*ത്തനങ്ങള്* മന്ദഗതിയിലാക്കി. തീയേറ്റര്* റിലീസ് എന്ന സ്വപ്നം പൊലിഞ്ഞെങ്കിലും ഒ.ടി.ടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിലൂടെ സിനിമ പ്രേക്ഷകരിലേക്ക് എത്തിക്കാനുള്ള ശ്രമത്തിലായിരുന്നു വൈശാഖ് ജോജനും കൂട്ടരും.

പരിസ്ഥിതിപ്രവര്*ത്തകനായ പ്രഫ. ശോഭീന്ദ്രന്* ഉള്*പ്പെടെ ഒരുകൂട്ടം കോളേജ് അധ്യാപകര്* ശ്രദ്ധേയമായ വേഷങ്ങൾ ഈ സിനിമയിൽ അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നുണ്ട്​. പ്രഫ. ശോഭീന്ദ്രന്*റെ മകന്* ധ്യാന്* ദേവും ഒരു പ്രധാന വേഷത്തിലെത്തുന്നു. ചേളന്നൂര്* ശ്രീനാരായണ ഗുരു കോളേജ്, താമരശ്ശേരി കോളേജ് ഓഫ് അപ്ലൈഡ് സയന്*സ്, കോഴിക്കോട് സെന്*റ്​ ജോസഫ് ദേവഗിരി എന്നീ കോളേജുകളിലെ നിരവധി വിദ്യാർഥികളും അധ്യാപകരും 'കൂറ'യുടെ ഭാഗമായിട്ടുണ്ട്.

അധ്യാപകന്* കൂടിയായ വൈശാഖ് ജോജന്* സിനിമാമോഹികളായ തന്*റെ ഒരുപറ്റം വിദ്യാർഥികളെ കൂടി ഈ ചലച്ചിത്രയാത്രയുടെ ഭാഗമാക്കി. ഒരു കാലത്ത് കേരളത്തില്* വളരെ സജീവമായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചിരുന്ന ക്യാമ്പസ് സിനിമാസംരഭങ്ങളെ വീണ്ടെടുക്കാനുള്ള ഒരു പരിശ്രമം കൂടിയാണ് 'കൂറ'യെന്ന്​ സംവിധായകൻ പറയുന്നു. 'കിളി' എന്ന ഹ്രസ്വചിത്രം സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത വൈശാഖ് ജോജന്*റെ നിരവധി കഥകള്* കോഴിക്കോട് ആകാശവാണിയിലൂടെ പ്രക്ഷേപണം ചെയ്തിറ്റുണ്ട്. 'ഗുളികന്* കലയും അനുഷ്ഠാനവും', 'എന്താണ് സിനിമ' എന്നീ പുസ്തകങ്ങളും പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്.

ഊട്ടി, നിലമ്പൂര്*, വയനാട്, കോഴിക്കോട് എന്നിവടങ്ങളിലാണ് 'കൂറ'യുടെ പ്രധാന ഷൂട്ടിങ്​ ലൊക്കേഷനുകള്*. സിനിമയിലെ 'ഇതു കനവോ' എന്ന ഗാനം കഴിഞ്ഞ ദിവസം യൂട്യൂബില്* റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു. എ.ജി. ശ്രീരാഗ് സംഗീതം നല്*കിയ ഗാനത്തിന് വരികളെഴുതിയത് ഡോ. ദീപേഷ് കരിമ്പുങ്കരയാണ്. ഹൃദ്യ കെ ആനന്ദ്, ഹരികൃഷ്ണന്* വി.ജി എന്നിവര്* ചേര്*ന്നാണ് ഗാനം ആലപിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്.

വിജയ് യേശുദാസും ശ്രുതി പീതാംബരനും ചേര്*ന്നാലപിച്ച 'ഇതള്*' എന്ന ഗാനം നേരത്തെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. സംഗീതം നിതിൻ പീതാംബരൻ. അരുണ്* കൂത്താടത്താണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം. കലാസംവിധാനം-അതുല്* സദാനന്ദന്*, പ്രൊഡക്ഷന്* കണ്*ട്രോളര്*-ജനുലാല്* തയ്യില്*, അസോസിയേറ്റ് ഡയറക്ടര്*-റാനിഷ്, അസിസ്റ്റന്റ് ഡയറക്ടര്*-അക്ഷയ്കുമാര്*, ഡിജിറ്റല്* ഹെഡ്-നിപുണ്* ഗണേഷ്.
_

----------


## BangaloreaN

> New ott ethanu malayalam


Pidikittappulli on 27-Aug from JIO Cinemas.

Following movies expected in September.

_Kurup    
Bhramam    
19(1)(a)    
Minnal Murali
Kuttavum Shikshayum    
Varthamanam    
French Viplavam_

----------


## Saathan

> Pidikittappulli on 27-Aug from JIO Cinemas.
> 
> Following movies expected in September.
> 
> _Kurup    
> Bhramam    
> 19(1)(a)    
> Minnal Murali
> Kuttavum Shikshayum    
> ...


French viplavam kure munpu irangiya padam alle

----------


## BangaloreaN

> French viplavam kure munpu irangiya padam alle


Varthamanam and French Viplavam theatre release ayathanu.
OTT release expected in September.

----------


## BangaloreaN

ALICE IN PANCHALINADU ennoru film innu Amazon Prime-il release aayo?

----------


## singam



----------


## Saathan



----------


## firecrown

gokulathinte last padam 'puzhayamma' yum Jio release aayirunnu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> gokulathinte last padam 'puzhayamma' yum Jio release aayirunnu


Gokulam cinemas munnathe films ellam JIO Cinemas-inu koduthirunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 



padam leak aayallo...already telegram and pirated sitesil vannu  :Doh:

----------


## aak



----------


## anupkerb1

Inale Sony Live Vivaha Bojanmbu vanitund.. Malayalam dubb . Super entertainer .  Malayathil remake cheythal easy ayi hit adikavuna item

----------


## singam



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Kaatu malaru padam

----------


## manoroogi

> Kaatu malaru padam


Gokulam Ji kku maatram evidey ninnu ingane nirathi pottikkan padakkangal kittunnu aavo ? Ini ingeru ARUNACHALAM RAJNIKANTH kalikkuvaano?...

----------


## singam



----------


## King Amal

> 


Padam vadham.. 0/10 
Sunnywayne okke🙏🙏
Graph thazhek maatram povunna oru nadan.  Engane chances kittunno entho🙏

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## singam



----------


## ShahSM

> 


കുറെ നാളായി നല്ല ഹൊറർ കോമഡി കണ്ടിട്ട്, ഇത് നല്ലതാകുമെന്നു പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കുന്നു..

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Joseph James



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## singam



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN

മലയാളത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഒടിടി കണ്ടൻ്റ് ലൈബ്രറിയുമായി മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി; 99 രൂപക്കുള്ള സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ ഓഫർ പുറത്തിറക്കി


ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമുകൾ ലോകമെമ്പാടും സ്വീകരിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന ഈ കാലത്ത്, മലയാളി പ്രേക്ഷകരെ മാത്രം ലക്ഷ്യം വെച്ച് ആദ്യമായി ഒരു സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം, മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി എന്ന ഒടിടിയിലൂടെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് മലയാള ഭാഷയിലുള്ള സിനിമകൾ, പാട്ടുകൾ, ഹ്രസ്വചിത്രങ്ങൾ, അനിമേഷൻ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ, വെബ് സീരീസുകൾ, അഭിമുഖങ്ങൾ, ഹാസ്യ പരിപാടികൾ തുടങ്ങിയവയെല്ലാം ലഭ്യമാണ്. കേവലം 99 രൂപക്ക് ഒരു വർഷക്കാലയളവിലെ സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ ഓഫർ പുറത്തിറക്കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് കമ്പനി. 700 -ഓളം പഴയതും പുതിയതുമായ മലയാള സിനിമകളും മൂവായിരത്തോളം ഹ്രസ്വ ചിത്രങ്ങളും അടങ്ങിയ മലയാളത്തിൻ്റെ വലിയ ശേഖരമാണ് ഈ ആപ്പിൽ കാണാൻ സാധിക്കുക.



ഒടിടിയുടെ വിനോദ സാദ്ധ്യതകൾ പ്രാദേശിക പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കായി എങ്ങനെ ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്താമെന്ന ആശയമാണ് വർഷങ്ങളായി ദേശീയ മാധ്യമ രംഗത്ത് പ്രവർത്തന പരിചയമുള്ള ശിവ എസ് എന്ന ബാംഗ്ലൂർ മലയാളിയും, സ്റ്റാർ സ്പോർട്സ് മലയാളത്തിൻ്റെ മുൻ ഹെഡായിരുന്ന ജോയിസ് ജോസ്, ത്രാഷ് മെറ്റൽ സംഗീതജ്ഞനുമായ ജയകൃഷ്ണൻ എന്നിവർ മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി എന്ന പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിലൂടെ യാഥാർഥ്യമാക്കുന്നത്. വേൾഡ് വൈയിഡ് സ്ട്രീമിങ്ങിനൊപ്പം മികച്ച സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യയും കൂടി ചേർന്നതിനാൽ മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി എന്ന ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലൂടെ 100% മറ്റ് തകരാറുകൾ ഇല്ലാതെതന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് ആസ്വദിക്കാമെന്ന് കമ്പനി അധികൃതർ അവകാശപ്പെടുന്നു. മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി ആപ്പ് വഴി മുഖ്യധാര അവഗണിക്കുന്ന, കലാമൂല്യമുള്ള, വൈവിധ്യത്തെ അന്വേഷിക്കുന്ന കലാസൃഷ്ടികൾ പരമാവധി കാണികളിലേക്ക് എത്തിക്കുക, മലയാളത്തിൽ അത്തരം പുതുമകൾ ഇഷ്ടപെടുന്നവർക്കും അത്തരം ക്രിയാത്മകമായ സൃഷ്ടികൾ നിർമിക്കുന്നവർക്കും കൂടുതൽ അവസരം ഒരുക്കികൊടുക്കുക എന്നതാണ് കമ്പനിയുടെ ലക്ഷ്യം. ഇതുകൂടാതെ മറ്റു ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമുകളിൽ നിന്നും വ്യത്യസ്തമായി, സിനിമകൾ മൊബൈൽ ഫോൺ, ലാപ്ടോപ്പ്, സ്മാർട്ട് ടിവി തുടങ്ങി ഉപകരണങ്ങളിലും, ആൻഡ്രോയിഡ്, ഐ.ഒ.എസ്, ക്രോംകാസ്റ്റ് തുടങ്ങി എല്ലാവിധ പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലും മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി ആപ്പ് ലഭ്യമാണ്.

----------


## Rachu

> Avde ee Netflix Amazon oke mobile il or laptop il use chyanmenkil tv license veno???
> 
> And Coventry il aryuna arenkilum undo??


Amazon/Netflix other devices il use cheyyaan tv license aavashyamilla

----------


## singam



----------


## anupkerb1

> മലയാളത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ ഒടിടി കണ്ടൻ്റ് ലൈബ്രറിയുമായി ”മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി”; 99 രൂപക്കുള്ള സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ ഓഫർ പുറത്തിറക്കി
> 
> 
> ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമുകൾ ലോകമെമ്പാടും സ്വീകരിക്കപ്പെടുന്ന ഈ കാലത്ത്, മലയാളി പ്രേക്ഷകരെ മാത്രം ലക്ഷ്യം വെച്ച് ആദ്യമായി ഒരു സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം, “മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി” എന്ന ഒടിടിയിലൂടെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് മലയാള ഭാഷയിലുള്ള സിനിമകൾ, പാട്ടുകൾ, ഹ്രസ്വചിത്രങ്ങൾ, അനിമേഷൻ ചിത്രങ്ങൾ, വെബ് സീരീസുകൾ, അഭിമുഖങ്ങൾ, ഹാസ്യ പരിപാടികൾ തുടങ്ങിയവയെല്ലാം ലഭ്യമാണ്. കേവലം 99 രൂപക്ക് ഒരു വർഷക്കാലയളവിലെ സബ്സ്ക്രിപ്ഷൻ ഓഫർ പുറത്തിറക്കിയിരിക്കുകയാണ് കമ്പനി. 700 -ഓളം പഴയതും പുതിയതുമായ മലയാള സിനിമകളും മൂവായിരത്തോളം ഹ്രസ്വ ചിത്രങ്ങളും അടങ്ങിയ മലയാളത്തിൻ്റെ വലിയ ശേഖരമാണ് ഈ ആപ്പിൽ കാണാൻ സാധിക്കുക.
> 
> 
> 
> ഒടിടിയുടെ വിനോദ സാദ്ധ്യതകൾ പ്രാദേശിക പ്രേക്ഷകർക്കായി എങ്ങനെ ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്താമെന്ന ആശയമാണ് വർഷങ്ങളായി ദേശീയ മാധ്യമ രംഗത്ത് പ്രവർത്തന പരിചയമുള്ള ശിവ എസ് എന്ന ബാംഗ്ലൂർ മലയാളിയും, സ്റ്റാർ സ്പോർട്സ് മലയാളത്തിൻ്റെ മുൻ ഹെഡായിരുന്ന ജോയിസ് ജോസ്, ത്രാഷ് മെറ്റൽ സംഗീതജ്ഞനുമായ ജയകൃഷ്ണൻ എന്നിവർ മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി എന്ന പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമിലൂടെ യാഥാർഥ്യമാക്കുന്നത്. വേൾഡ് വൈയിഡ് സ്ട്രീമിങ്ങിനൊപ്പം മികച്ച സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യയും കൂടി ചേർന്നതിനാൽ മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി എന്ന ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലൂടെ 100% മറ്റ് തകരാറുകൾ ഇല്ലാതെതന്നെ പ്രേക്ഷകർക്ക് ആസ്വദിക്കാമെന്ന് കമ്പനി അധികൃതർ അവകാശപ്പെടുന്നു. മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി ആപ്പ് വഴി മുഖ്യധാര അവഗണിക്കുന്ന, കലാമൂല്യമുള്ള, വൈവിധ്യത്തെ അന്വേഷിക്കുന്ന കലാസൃഷ്ടികൾ പരമാവധി കാണികളിലേക്ക് എത്തിക്കുക, മലയാളത്തിൽ അത്തരം പുതുമകൾ ഇഷ്ടപെടുന്നവർക്കും അത്തരം ക്രിയാത്മകമായ സൃഷ്ടികൾ നിർമിക്കുന്നവർക്കും കൂടുതൽ അവസരം ഒരുക്കികൊടുക്കുക എന്നതാണ് കമ്പനിയുടെ ലക്ഷ്യം. ഇതുകൂടാതെ മറ്റു ഒടിടി പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോമുകളിൽ നിന്നും വ്യത്യസ്തമായി, സിനിമകൾ മൊബൈൽ ഫോൺ, ലാപ്ടോപ്പ്, സ്മാർട്ട് ടിവി തുടങ്ങി ഉപകരണങ്ങളിലും, ആൻഡ്രോയിഡ്, ഐ.ഒ.എസ്, ക്രോംകാസ്റ്റ് തുടങ്ങി എല്ലാവിധ പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലും മെയിൻസ്ട്രീം ടിവി ആപ്പ് ലഭ്യമാണ്.



daily daily new ott platform ivide announce cheyanooo .. ee vaka chavarukkal onum aarum tane nokan polum pokunillaa

----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


1 week munne aakkiyo !!!!

----------


## aak

> 1 week munne aakkiyo !!!!


Yea 1 week munbe akki

----------


## twist369

> Yea 1 week munbe akki


Enganud?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk

----------


## Joseph James

KaaneKaane streaming from 17th September SonyLIV

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## renjuus

> Enganud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Valya gunamonnumilla except for saif.Pullide 1-2 numbers kollaayirunnu...

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## singam



----------


## singam

Varane Avashyamundu Telugu Dub - 'Parinayam'

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On MX Player  :Yeye:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## ashik999



----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Naradhan

> 


Thammu-nu ottakku abhinayichaal mathiyaayirunnu ...  :Weeping:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## singam

> 


Ezra Remake..

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Naradhan

> 


Ithu rasam undallo ....  :Good:

----------


## singam



----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


Amazon PRIME-ile thandavam kazhinju Sasi Annan Hotstar-ilum  :W00t:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Amazon PRIME-ile thandavam kazhinju Sasi Annan Hotstar-ilum


 :Yeye:  theatreil thandavam aadan Sasi annante oru dozen padangal vereyum undu  :Yahoo:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> theatreil thandavam aadan Sasi annante oru dozen padangal vereyum undu


തീയേറ്ററുകൾ തുറക്കാതെ ഇരിക്കാൻ പറ്റുമോ, ഇല്ലല്ലേ !  :Cold:

----------


## kandahassan

> Amazon PRIME-ile thandavam kazhinju Sasi Annan Hotstar-ilum





> theatreil thandavam aadan Sasi annante oru dozen padangal vereyum undu


ingerekkal kodooram alle ippol vijay sethupathi . chara paraa padangal alle

----------


## anupkerb1

> ingerekkal kodooram alle ippol vijay sethupathi . chara paraa padangal alle


athil kollavuna onnum tane illaa athanu rasam

----------


## singam

Pelli Choopulu/Vijay Superum Pournamiyum Remake

----------


## Rachu

OTT yil ella language padangalum subtitles ode varunnnundu.. pinne ee remakeugalude avashyamendhanennu manassilaahunnilla.. its a waste of time and money..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ezra Hindi Remake.. Trailer  :Good:

----------


## BangaloreaN

AMAZON PRIME monthly charges going to increase to ₹179 from the current ₹129.
Annual subscription fee to increase from ₹999 to ₹1499.

----------


## IndianGooner

> AMAZON PRIME monthly charges going to increase to ₹179 from the current ₹129.
> Annual subscription fee to increase from ₹999 to ₹1499.


Aah. Now there is more competition.  Instead they should reduce. 

Sent from my SM-E625F using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

>

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


Tamil mathrame ullo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tamil mathrame ullo?


malayalam also undavum...

----------


## pokkiri brothers

Erida Malayalam  & Tamil Streaming now on Primevideo!

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

> Erida Malayalam  & Tamil Streaming now on Primevideo!Attachment 39859
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Malayalam kandavar opinion para

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Malayalam kandavar opinion para


Njan kandu.. 2manikoor cinema njan oru manikooril kandu theerthu.. 😅 athra gambheeram!😂😂😂 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## ITV

> Njan kandu.. 2manikoor cinema njan oru manikooril kandu theerthu.. 😅 athra gambheeram!😂😂😂 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


 @Saathan; annan udheshichathu aa opinion alla

----------


## BangaloreaN

Lot of releases on OTT this week:


*Cinderella* (Tamil)*Erida* (Tamil & Malayalam)*Thinkalazhcha Nishchayam* ( Malayalam)*Hum Do Hamare Do* (Hindi)*Aafat-e-Ishq* (Hindi)*Yennanga Sir Unga Sattam* (Tamil)*Dybbuk* (Hindi)

----------


## Rachu

> Lot of releases on OTT this week:
> 
> 
> *Cinderella* (Tamil)*Erida* (Tamil & Malayalam)*Thinkalazhcha Nishchayam* ( Malayalam)*Hum Do Hamare Do* (Hindi)*Aafat-e-Ishq* (Hindi)*Yennanga Sir Unga Sattam* (Tamil)*Dybbuk* (Hindi)


Ethokke OTT yil aanennum koodi parayamo.. :Blink:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ethokke OTT yil aanennum koodi parayamo..


Cinderella (Tamil) - *Simply South, Tentkotta, Google Play*
Erida (Tamil & Malayalam) -* Amazon Prime*
Thinkalazhcha Nishchayam ( Malayalam) - *SonyLIV*
Hum Do Hamare Do (Hindi) -* Disney+Hotstar*
Aafat-e-Ishq (Hindi) - *Zee5*
Yennanga Sir Unga Sattam (Tamil) - *SonyLIV*, *Tentkotta*
Dybbuk (Hindi) - *Amazon Prime*

----------


## singam

> Cinderella (Tamil) - *Simply South, Tentkotta, Google Play*
> Erida (Tamil & Malayalam) -* Amazon Prime*
> Thinkalazhcha Nishchayam ( Malayalam) - *SonyLIV*
> Hum Do Hamare Do (Hindi) -* Disney+Hotstar*
> Aafat-e-Ishq (Hindi) - *Zee5*
> Yennanga Sir Unga Sattam (Tamil) - *Tentkotta*
> Dybbuk (Hindi) - *Amazon Prime*



Yennanga Sir Unga Sattam (Tamil) - *Sony Liv ilum undallo...*

----------


## Rachu

> Cinderella (Tamil) - *Simply South, Tentkotta, Google Play*
> Erida (Tamil & Malayalam) -* Amazon Prime*
> Thinkalazhcha Nishchayam ( Malayalam) - *SonyLIV*
> Hum Do Hamare Do (Hindi) -* Disney+Hotstar*
> Aafat-e-Ishq (Hindi) - *Zee5*
> Yennanga Sir Unga Sattam (Tamil) - *Tentkotta*
> Dybbuk (Hindi) - *Amazon Prime*


Thank you......

----------


## renjuus

> @Saathan; annan udheshichathu aa opinion alla


pinne enthu opinion aanu.. :Thinking:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


kandu ishtapettu ... climax variety akiyatund  :Laughing:  ee vakka padam egane aanu film festival select ayathu .. adya 2 minutes kandu irikan patiyal full kandu theerkum. elam newcomers anenu tonunu . ammavant mone evideyo kanda orma und

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


verum kaatu poovu padam . vere enthoo udehsam vechu edutha oru sadana anenu tonunuu ..... pakuthi ayapol nirthi....

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> verum kaatu poovu padam . vere enthoo udehsam vechu edutha oru sadana anenu tonunuu ..... pakuthi ayapol nirthi....


Vella biriyani kittiyaalo enn karuthi odich vitt 1hril kand theerth😅😂

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Vella biriyani kittiyaalo enn karuthi odich vitt 1hril kand theerth😅😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


ennittu kittiyo kanji enkilum

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> ennittu kittiyo kanji enkilum
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ohhh.. 😅 samayam poyath micham

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

> . ammavant mone evideyo kanda orma und


thanneer mathan'ile oru maashu.. store tharkkam

----------


## twist369

> Erida Malayalam  & Tamil Streaming now on Primevideo!Attachment 39859
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Padam kandavar ore swarathil parayunnu Th@@ri Eridaa....😅

Sent from my RMX3430 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## anupkerb1

Doctor Ott enanu 
 . & Which ott

----------


## aps

> Doctor Ott enanu 
>  . & Which ott


Netflix and SunNXT on 4th November.

----------


## Villan

> Netflix and SunNXT on 4th November.


I think its on 5th Nov

----------


## anupkerb1

> Netflix and SunNXT on 4th November.


4th midnight aanooo athoo 4th mng undakumo. netlfiz 12pm aanu add cheyaru

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 4th midnight aanooo athoo 4th mng undakumo. netlfiz 12pm aanu add cheyaru


After SUN TV premiere.
4th late night or midnight 5th.

----------


## anupkerb1

> After SUN TV premiere.
> 4th late night or midnight 5th.


sunnxt varuna time sadarna epozhanuuu

----------


## ITV

MGR Magan tonight alle

----------


## aps

Doctor (Tamil) now streaming on Netflix

Malayalam, Telugu and Kannada languages are also available.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Netflix ( Tamil , Telugu , Kannada , Malayalam )

----------


## anupkerb1

Manju Biju menon Lalitham Sundaram Direct OTT anenu parayund

----------


## manoroogi

> Manju Biju menon Lalitham Sundaram Direct OTT anenu parayund


Avasaanam avideyum rls banalam undaakan saadhyatha undu

----------


## BangaloreaN

*MUDI* - New Malayalam film streaming from Nov-10 on Neestream OTT platform.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> MGR Magan tonight alle


thala vecho?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> thala vecho?


vekkathe thanne manasilakkum cult padam aanennu...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## singam

Pon Manickavel. Streaming from Nov 19 on Hotstar

----------


## singam

> thala vecho?





> vekkathe thanne manasilakkum cult padam aanennu...


Thala vechu.. bore padam.. padathinte main story aake 20 min ullu bakki okke chumma random scenes...

----------


## aps

Churuli Streaming on 19th November on #SonyLIV

----------


## Akhil krishnan

S Durga Streaming On Saina Play From Nov 12th

----------


## Akhil krishnan

No Man's Land Streaming Soon On Amazon Prime

----------


## aak



----------


## singam

Streaming from Nov 25

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## aak



----------


## singam

Sivakumari Sabadham Streaming from Dec 3

----------


## singam



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


ithu arelum kando

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Saathan



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sooryavanshi Now Streaming On Netflix



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

Sivakumarin Sabadham Streaming in Hotstar

----------


## aak



----------


## anupkerb1

> 



Sony liv ayondu nanakan chance und

----------


## aak



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## anupkerb1

December OTT Release 
17 Marakkar (Prime ) , Kurup (Netflix)
23 Kaaval (Netflix)
24 Madhuram(Sony) , Keshu (Hotstar) , Minnal Murali (Netflix)

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

#Netflix has reduced the price of its streaming plans in India.


Mobile - ₹149/mo ($2)

Basic - ₹199/mo ($2.6)

Standard - ₹ 499/mo ($6.5)

Premium - ₹649/mo ($8.5)



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999



----------


## K S Hrithwik

Netflix Slashes prices
Baaki ellarum kooti enna pinne njn kurachu 😎😎

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## azarmanaf

> Netflix Slashes prices
> Baaki ellarum kooti enna pinne njn kurachu 😎😎
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


O***Fi.. Already e masathe cut aayi..
Ultra hd plan eduthalum mobile streaming quality SD mathre kittunullu, athengane solve cheyyum..
I'm using an oppo F15 model, which is wide Vine L1 compatible. Still playback settings in Netflix app is showing SD only..
Anyone knows how to solve this..

Sent from my CPH2001 using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

good tactics from Netflix. Big 3 movies on a perfect holiday season plus slashed prices to attract more customers. Amazon didnt see that coming. Marakkar chathichu aashaanee....

----------


## preejith

> O***Fi.. Already e masathe cut aayi..
> Ultra hd plan eduthalum mobile streaming quality SD mathre kittunullu, athengane solve cheyyum..
> I'm using an oppo F15 model, which is wide Vine L1 compatible. Still playback settings in Netflix app is showing SD only..
> Anyone knows how to solve this..
> 
> Sent from my CPH2001 using Tapatalk


Athu hardware nte aanu. Change cheyyan pattilla 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tribes

Lalbagh coming soon on. Zee Malayalm

----------


## aak



----------


## boss

Kurup Netflix streaming thudangiyo?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Kurup Netflix streaming thudangiyo?


Yes start chythu inale

----------


## singam

Anbarivu

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## SunDarAN

> 


Released in einthusan

----------


## Masscool

All James Bond movies streaming on prime videos

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Rachu

Madhavante 'Decoupled' aarenkilum kando? Series enganeyundu?

----------


## Pavanayi

> Madhavante 'Decoupled' aarenkilum kando? Series enganeyundu?


Light-hearted timepass comedy. Bingable if you don't take it too seriously.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## tam

Average flick for me. Free time undenkil oru praavasyam kaanaam.




> Madhavante 'Decoupled' aarenkilum kando? Series enganeyundu?

----------


## Rachu

> Light-hearted timepass comedy. Bingable if you don't take it too seriously.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk





> Average flick for me. Free time undenkil oru praavasyam kaanaam.


Thank u..appo onnu kandu kalayaam..
 :Thumbup:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Gehraiyaan Streaming On Amazon Prime From Jan 25th

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan

*Disney+ Hotstar is testing new Mobile package with ₹49 per month and ₹499 per year.*

----------


## aps

Movies streaming from Today (24 Dec)

Madhuram - SonyLiv
Maanaadu - SonyLiv
The Suicide Squad (2021) - Prime Video
Minnal Murali - Netflix
Don't Look Up - Netflix
Antim - Zee5
Atrangi Re - Hotstar

Kaaval - Streaming from Monday on Netflix

----------


## Pavanayi

Streaming from friday on Netflix.. Don't look up..

https://www.netflix.com/in/title/812...&clip=81510852

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Tobiyas

Please update release dates

----------


## Tobiyas

Please update upcoming OTT




> Movies streaming from Today (24 Dec)
> 
> Madhuram - SonyLiv
> Maanaadu - SonyLiv
> The Suicide Squad (2021) - Prime Video
> Minnal Murali - Netflix
> Don't Look Up - Netflix
> Antim - Zee5
> Atrangi Re - Hotstar
> ...

----------


## jeseus

Jan ne man enna?

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Jan ne man enna?


Ath sun nxt alle eduthekkane.. This week or Next weekil undennu thonunu..

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pushpa Streaming Via Amazon Prime From Jan 7th.. Releasing In Telugu , Tamil & Malayalam..

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Please update release dates


JanEMan : Sun NXT ( Date Not Confirmed )

Pushpa : Amazon Prime - Jan 7th

Akhanda : Hotstar - Jan 14th

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Upcoming OTT Releases :

Bro Daddy : Hotstar - Jan 26th

JanEMan : Sun NXT - Date Not Confirmed

Pushpa : Amazon Prime - Jan 7th

Akhanda : Hotstar - Jan 12/14th

Mahaan : Amazon Prime - Jan Last Week

Maaran : Hotstar - Jan Last Week

Shyam Singha Roy : Netflix - Jan Last Week

Eternals : Hotstar - Jan 12th



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

writer release updates vallathum?

----------


## hsalihba

mahaan pongal jan 14 release ennu kettu.. sheri aano?




> Upcoming OTT Releases :
> 
> Bro Daddy : Hotstar - Jan 26th
> 
> JanEMan : Sun NXT - Date Not Confirmed
> 
> Pushpa : Amazon Prime - Jan 7th
> 
> Akhanda : Hotstar - Jan 12/14th
> ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> mahaan pongal jan 14 release ennu kettu.. sheri aano?


Illa... Late aavum... Pongal nu enthayalum undavilla

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## hsalihba

thanks.. jan 26 aano appo?




> Illa... Late aavum... Pongal nu enthayalum undavilla
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> thanks.. jan 26 aano appo?


Yes..angane aanu kelkunath..official announcement varatte enthayalum

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> Yes..angane aanu kelkunath..official announcement varatte enthayalum
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Mike

Pushpa vanno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Pushpa vanno 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8 PM...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pushpa Now Streaming On Amazon Prime

----------


## singam



----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## puttalu

> 


One liner sounds similar to Johnny Depp movie  The secret Window 

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Most Awaited film in the world
Hotstar theernu

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

Jaan-e - Man Jan 14 on prime ennoru rumor undu. Can anyone confirm?

----------


## Krish nair

> Jaan-e - Man Jan 14 on prime ennoru rumor undu. Can anyone confirm?


ഏതൊക്കെ ആണ് പുതിയ മലയാളം ott റിലീസുകൾ

----------


## King Amal

> Most Awaited film in the world
> Hotstar theernu
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


 :Band:   :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Most Awaited film in the world
> Hotstar theernu
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ya mwone.. Jai balayya  :Yeye:  :Yahoo:  :Clap: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## aashiq1

> 


Poli trailer

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## messidona

> Poli trailer Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uz2-D4lY2qg

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Adutha remake  :Doh:  Remakewood  :Declare: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Arya

Anjaam pathira kazhinju DVDs irangeettilla alle,Ini ipol ott rls aayond DVD/Bluray undaakillaarikkum

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Anjaam pathira kazhinju DVDs irangeettilla alle,Ini ipol ott rls aayond DVD/Bluray undaakillaarikkum


1920X1080 or better quality streaming kittunna sthithikku ini DVD-kku scope illa.
Collectors edition aayi ethenkilum irangiyale ulloo - Marakkar success ayirunnekil oru BluRay scope undayirunnu.

----------


## Arya

> 1920X1080 or better quality streaming kittunna sthithikku ini DVD-kku scope illa.
> Collectors edition aayi ethenkilum irangiyale ulloo - Marakkar success ayirunnekil oru BluRay scope undayirunnu.


DVD-DTS,BR-DTS HDMA polulla audio OTT kittilla
Kaalathinu anusarichulla mattangal enna pole ini OTT kaalam akum

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Krish nair

> 


മാഷേ ഏതൊക്കെ ആണ് പുതിയ മലയാളം ott റിലീസ്

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> മാഷേ ഏതൊക്കെ ആണ് പുതിയ മലയാളം ott റിലീസ്


Sumesh & Ramesh
Janeman 

Ithu 2um ee week varum ennokke kelkunundu.. Confirmed alla.. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> മാഷേ ഏതൊക്കെ ആണ് പുതിയ മലയാളം ott റിലീസ്


Veeram Malayalam version streaming on Prime UK.

----------


## ashik999



----------


## jeseus

> Veeram Malayalam version streaming on Prime UK.


Malayalam allalloo?

----------


## ashik999

> Malayalam allalloo?


https://www.amazon.com/placeholder_t.../dp/B09PQR7GTJ

----------


## kalippubooth

> Sumesh & Ramesh
> Janeman 
> 
> Ithu 2um ee week varum ennokke kelkunundu.. Confirmed alla.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk




വല്ലോം നടക്കുവാ.......?

----------


## KITO

Janeman Vannilalo?
Aahaa jan.26nu und

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Janeman Vannilalo?
> Aahaa jan.26nu und


Which ott???

----------


## BangaloreaN

> which ott???


zee5 ott...

----------


## Rachu

> zee5 ott...


 :Wallbash: .......

----------


## shml

PUZHU coming on SONY LIV expected on Feb 4

----------


## aak



----------


## Saathan



----------


## singam



----------


## aashiq1

Bhoothakaalam-(Malayalam)
Following the death of a family member, a mother and son experience mysterious events which distort their sense of reality and make them question their sanity.
https://www.sonyliv.com/movies/Bhoot...am)-1000155588

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

Shyam Singha Roy streaming in Netflix

----------


## singam

Akhanda Streaming Now on Hotstar

----------


## Rachu

> Shyam Singha Roy streaming in Netflix


Ithu padam enganundu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Akhanda Streaming Now on Hotstar


Balayya massss  :Yahoo:  :Clap:  :Band: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Celebrity

> Akhanda Streaming Now on Hotstar


Bangaloreile fun cinemasil poyi kanda film... Show kazhinju oru Paracetamol kazhikkendi vannu thala vedhana karanam...

----------


## King Amal

> Akhanda Streaming Now on Hotstar


Thalaivaaaa  :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Ithu padam enganundu?


KOllaam ... 1 time watchable aanu ... Connect aayal nalla love story aayi thonnum ...  :Yes:

----------


## Rachu

> KOllaam ... 1 time watchable aanu ... Connect aayal nalla love story aayi thonnum ...


thanx  :Ok:

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ShahSM

> Bangaloreile fun cinemasil poyi kanda film... Show kazhinju oru Paracetamol kazhikkendi vannu thala vedhana karanam...


പുല്ല്, ഇത് കുറച്ചു നേരത്തെ കണ്ടായിരുന്നേൽ ഈ ഫിലിം ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്യുന്നത് ഒഴിവാക്കാമായിരുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## USTHAAD

> 


പോസ്റ്റർ പോലും കാണാതെ english പടം ആണെന്ന് കരുതി  mall of travancore ഇൽ പോയി കണ്ട ഒരു സുഹൃത്ത്* എനിക്ക് ഉണ്ട്...

----------


## Salt n pepper

> Ithu padam enganundu?


നല്ല ഗുണ്ട് ഐറ്റം, നല്ല ഇമോഷനലിൽ പൊതിഞ്ഞത്

----------


## aak



----------


## singam



----------


## mukkuvan

Jan 26th - Ippol edhokke padam in which all OTT release ondu ? Kure undallo.... Track vittu poyi....

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Jan 26th - Ippol edhokke padam in which all OTT release ondu ? Kure undallo.... Track vittu poyi....


Bro Daddy - Hotstar
Aaha - Zee5 
Ellam Sheriyakum - Zee5 
pinne ariyilla

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Bhoothakalam appreciated by RGV: https://twitter.com/RGVzoomin/status...87669321007110

----------


## Naradhan

> Bhoothakalam appreciated by RGV: https://twitter.com/RGVzoomin/status...87669321007110


Ssho, padathinte ulla vilayum poyi ...  :Sad:

----------


## aak



----------


## Rachu

> Ssho, padathinte ulla vilayum poyi ...


ithrem Careeril adhapathicha director vere undayittundo?

----------


## aak



----------


## Naradhan

> ithrem Careeril adhapathicha director vere undayittundo?


Arrogance is the reason for his downfall.. Even when his movies began to fail, he didn't change his style. Now he got no style....

----------


## i m krish

> Arrogance is the reason for his downfall.. Even when his movies began to fail, he didn't change his style. Now he got no style....


Pulli level upgrade cheiythu films edukkaan marannu poyi.. edakku downgrade cheiyum..pinne oru upgrade...aake oru aviyal set up aayi 

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Arrogance is the reason for his downfall.. Even when his movies began to fail, he didn't change his style. Now he got no style....


vulgar style levelilekku poyi from main stream... kashtam... :Hang:

----------


## Mike

Narasimham 2K 

https://youtu.be/Z3g5qGQK7eI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

*Freedom Fight* Streaming Soon on SonyLIV

----------


## aak



----------


## jeseus

Jan ne man ee noottandil release cheyyo?

----------


## shml

https://scontent.fcok1-1.fna.fbcdn.n...8g&oe=61F91BEB

----------


## Mammooka fan

Sony Liv pwoli analo
Elam kidukan items analo

----------


## samson

Kayamkulam kochunni, kammara sambhavam ethelum ott il available ano

----------


## Nyk

Amazon primil undu randum

----------


## samson

> Amazon primil undu randum


ivide kitunnilla.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kayamkulam kochunni, kammara sambhavam ethelum ott il available ano


Amazon Prime, jio cinema

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## samson

> Amazon Prime, jio cinema
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


North america il illayirikkum. Search cheythittu kanikunnilla

----------


## Sanchaari

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-60108294

India's $2bn (£1.4bn) streaming market is fuelled by some 100 million subscriptions, according to Media Partners Asia, a media consultancy. Since launching six years ago, Netflix is sputtering here.


With an estimated 5.5 million paying subscribers, the world's biggest streamer is lagging way behind its main rivals, Disney+ Hotstar (46 million) and Amazon Prime Video (19 million), according to industry estimates.

----------


## boss

'Randu' now streaming on Amazon Prime.

----------


## preejith

> 'Randu' now streaming on Amazon Prime.


ഈ ആമസോൺ ui എന്ത് ദുരന്തം ആണ് ഈ പടം ഒന്നും search ചെയ്തിട്ടപോലും കിട്ടുന്നില്ല 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sankarvp

> ഈ ആമസോൺ ui എന്ത് ദുരന്തം ആണ് ഈ പടം ഒന്നും search ചെയ്തിട്ടപോലും കിട്ടുന്നില്ല 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Prime searching is pathetic 😷 same 'search keyword + prime' vech google cheyth linkil kayariyal primil available aakarund 😂
Netflix ee karyathil kidu aanu ✌

----------


## MANNADIAR

> 'Randu' now streaming on Amazon Prime.


Where??? Amazonil illallo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Where??? Amazonil illallo


Indiayil available alla.. Only in US its available.. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Appootten

> Indiayil available alla.. Only in US its available.. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


unavailable ennanu USA kanikkunnathu..

----------


## Appootten

How to get sonyLIV in USA ? As per google it requires a VPN to connect as it is geographically restricted. Any other way ? Sling TV il kittumo?

----------


## Appootten

Isnt a good strategy for the OTT platforms to share movies to other OTT platform for rent . Say an example , Amazon provides an option to viewers to watch minnal Murali at the cost of 250 rs . I think this will help Amazon prime users to rent it out without buying Netflix and piracy like telegram download can be restricted. Or big players can tie up with small players so that viewers can watch most of the moviews

----------


## MANNADIAR

> Indiayil available alla.. Only in US its available.. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Thanks bro

----------


## sputnics

> Indiayil available alla.. Only in US its available.. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Not available in US also..

----------


## firecrown

> Isn’t a good strategy for the OTT platforms to share movies to other OTT platform for rent . Say an example , Amazon provides an option to viewers to watch minnal Murali at the cost of 250 rs . I think this will help Amazon prime users to rent it out without buying Netflix and piracy like telegram download can be restricted. Or big players can tie up with small players so that viewers can watch most of the moviews


Sharing will reduce the offer price....suppose netflix offers 50 crore for minnal mural rights....if shared, they will reduce it to 25 crore...i don't think producer will be able to recover 25 crore from rents.

But renting is a good option for viewers....most hollywood films release for rent before going to OTT....latest movies like Dune, F9 etc are available for Rs.150 on youtube and itunes...that too in 4K quality.

----------


## firecrown

> How to get sonyLIV in USA ? As per google it requires a VPN to connect as it is geographically restricted. Any other way ? Sling TV il kittumo?


yes...sonyliv is on slingtv in usa.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Amazon Prime From Feb 10




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan

Post theatrical Digital releases

----------


## Saathan

*Meow streaming on SimplySouth from Feb 5 (Outside India)*

----------


## aak

> *Meow streaming on SimplySouth from Feb 5 (Outside India)*

----------


## RenTom

Any update on Parvathy & Roshan's Varthamanam (2021) movie?

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Streaming On ManormaMax From Feb 6th

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Krish nair

> Streaming On ManormaMax From Feb 6th
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഏതൊക്കെ ആണ് പുതിയ ott റിലീസുകൾ

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Jamesfanboy

is Laal Singh Chaddha (Aamir Khan) slated for direct OTT rls?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> is Laal Singh Chaddha (Aamir Khan) slated for direct OTT rls?


No way angane varaan oru chance um illa

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> No way angane varaan oru chance um illa
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


So theater rls agum ale? and OTT like after a month?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> So theater rls agum ale? and OTT like after a month?


Aavum Pinne Amir padam aayond China release um indavum (remake aayond not sure)

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> is Laal Singh Chaddha (Aamir Khan) slated for direct OTT rls?


Theatre release on April 14

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഏതൊക്കെ ആണ് പുതിയ ott റിലീസുകൾ


Meow - Manorama Max
Mahaan ( Tamil ) - Amazon Prime
Gehraiyaan ( Hindi) - Amazon Prime
Ajagajantharam - Sony LIV
JaanEMan - Sun NXT / Amazon Prime

Upcoming OTT Releases

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Meow - Manorama Max
> Mahaan ( Tamil ) - Amazon Prime
> Gehraiyaan ( Hindi) - Amazon Prime
> Ajagajantharam - Sony LIV
> JaanEMan - Sun NXT / Amazon Prime
> 
> Upcoming OTT Releases
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Loop Lapeta - Feb 4 (Netflix)
Freedom Fight (Malayalam) - Sony LIV

----------


## anupkerb1

> Meow - Manorama Max
> Mahaan ( Tamil ) - Amazon Prime
> Gehraiyaan ( Hindi) - Amazon Prime
> Ajagajantharam - Sony LIV
> JaanEMan - Sun NXT / Amazon Prime
> 
> Upcoming OTT Releases
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


janeman vishu munu ekilum varumo. veruthe alla alkar vyajan prohalspihipikunathu

----------


## Rachu

Ee Jan-e-man athrakku bheekara padamaano? OTT Oridathum release cheyyadhirunnu over hype aakkuaanallo... :Thinking:

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Meow - Manorama Max
> Mahaan ( Tamil ) - Amazon Prime
> Gehraiyaan ( Hindi) - Amazon Prime
> Ajagajantharam - Sony LIV
> *JaanEMan - Sun NXT / Amazon Prime*
> 
> Upcoming OTT Releases
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


I hope JaanEMan comes on Amazon. as it's more globally available.

----------


## Saathan

Paid Subscribers in India, as on December 2021. 

Disney+ Hotstar - 46M
Amazon Prime - 19M
Netflix - 5M

----------


## singam

Vilangu

----------


## singam



----------


## Tobiyas

Does anybody faced the PrimeVideo Search functionality is Bull Sh**

Even if the content available on their platform it doesn''t show up while searching with exact keywords.

----------


## Tobiyas

> Does anybody faced the PrimeVideo Search functionality is Bull Sh**
> 
> Even if the content available on their platform it doesn''t show up while searching with exact keywords.


One more thing to add While searching in laptop its not available in your country and while searching on App its showing as available.

How crazy is primevideo

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## pnikhil007

> Does anybody faced the PrimeVideo Search functionality is Bull Sh**
> 
> Even if the content available on their platform it doesn''t show up while searching with exact keywords.


Everybody faces this. Very poor search console. Even trainee software students will make a better one. 

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Does anybody faced the PrimeVideo Search functionality is Bull Sh**
> 
> Even if the content available on their platform it doesn''t show up while searching with exact keywords.



Use google to search ... I use that.

----------


## Masscool

Meow streaming on amazon prime as well

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Does anybody faced the PrimeVideo Search functionality is Bull Sh**
> 
> Even if the content available on their platform it doesn''t show up while searching with exact keywords.


 മഹാ തൊട്ടി ആണ് പ്രൈം ഈ കാര്യത്തിൽ.
 ഉദാഹരണത്തിന് ദൃശ്യം 2 രാത്രി 10 മണിക്ക് റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു എന്ന് കരുതുക.നമ്മൾ കൃത്യമായി Drishyam 2 എന്ന് സർച്ച് ചെയ്താലും അതിൽ കാണില്ല അവസാനം അതിന്റെ ഡയറക്ട് ലിങ്ക് ഏതെങ്കിലും ആൾ വഴി ഷെയർ ചെയ്തു കിട്ടുമ്പോൾ ആണ് കാണാൻ സാധിക്കുക.

 ഈ തൊലിഞ്ഞ ആപ്പിൽ ഒരു മൂവി റിലീസ് ചെയ്തു കഴിഞ്ഞാൽ കുറെ നേരത്തേക്ക് നോർമൽ search ചെയ്തു അത് കണ്ടുപിടിക്കാൻ കഴിയില്ല!! ഇത്രയും ദാരിദ്ര്യം ഞാൻ വേറെ ഒരു പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലും കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല.

അതൊക്കെ നമ്മുടെ നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്.. Cellular എന്ന ഒരു പടം ഉണ്ട് അതിന്റെ പേര് മറന്നുപോയി ഞാൻ Caller എന്ന് ടൈപ്പ്  ചെയ്തു എന്നിട്ട് വരെ Cellular result ആയി വന്നു!!
Chumma game of thrones എന്ന് സെർച്ച്* ചെയ്താൽ Game of thrones Netflix il ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ പോലും സിമിലർ ആയിട്ടുള്ള സീരീസുകൾ കാണിച്ചുതരും!!
 വെറുതെ ഒരു ഡയറക്ടറുടെ പേര് അടിച്ചാൽ അയാളുടെ പ്രശസ്തമായ സിനിമകൾ വരും, ഒരു സിനിമ ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ ആ സിനിമയിലെ നടനും സംവിധായകനും ഉള്ള  മറ്റ് പ്രശസ്ത സിനിമകൾ അതിൽ ഉണ്ടെങ്കിൽ അത് കാണിച്ചു തരും

----------


## Donn

Yes , there are issues with search option in prime. But I use the below workaround to watch the latest listed movies. Open Prime Video app in Mobile. Go to Malayalam - Movies in Malayalam. Scroll to the last movie. The recently added movies with very less views( I am not sure about this logic ) will be there as the last movie. Just play it on mobile for 2 minutes. Close the App. Launch app in TV and start watching from Continue Watching !!!!   Namalaodaaa Kaliiii 😀😀

Sent from my V2058 using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Yes , there are issues with search option in prime. But I use the below workaround to watch the latest listed movies. Open Prime Video app in Mobile. Go to Malayalam - Movies in Malayalam. Scroll to the last movie. The recently added movies with very less views( I am not sure about this logic ) will be there as the last movie. Just play it on mobile for 2 minutes. Close the App. Launch app in TV and start watching from Continue Watching !!!!   Namalaodaaa Kaliiii 
> 
> Sent from my V2058 using Tapatalk


Njaan athilum eluppathil thoranil ninnum dwd cheyyum TVyilo PCyilo vechu kaanum ... Though I do have prime account ..  :Bigboss:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Freedom Fight Streaming On Sony LIV From Feb 11th




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Donn

> Njaan athilum eluppathil thoranil ninnum dwd cheyyum TVyilo PCyilo vechu kaanum ... Though I do have prime account ..


Midukan.. aarodum parayaleee !!!🤫

Sent from my V2058 using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Kumbalangi Nights now available on YT

https://youtu.be/bNyKd0PUx04

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Good Luck Sakhi Streaming On Amazon Prime

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Now Streaming On Amazon Prime

Hey Im watching Gehraiyaan. Check it out now on Prime Video!
https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## samson

> 


Theri okke ippo ella padathilumayallo. Nayika vare

----------


## ashik999

> Good Luck Sakhi Streaming On Amazon Prime


wow, within 2 weeks.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> wow, within 2 weeks.


Within 1 week unofficially release aaya padam undallo... Vishal's new film is now available in torrent sites ..

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Theri okke ippo ella padathilumayallo. Nayika vare


Swabhavikam...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## veiwer

> 



FB yil nalla reviews undaloo...ivide arum kandille?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Coming Soon

----------


## Tobiyas

Is it Released ?




> Good Luck Sakhi Streaming On Amazon Prime

----------


## preejith

> Is it Released ?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Coming soon

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


kandirunuu otttum tane ishtapetilaaa .... elam pokki adikund .. & family oppam food kazhichu kondu kanan patunna oru sadanam alla. vomiting tendency  ulavar avoid cheyuka

----------


## singam

*Kombu Vatcha Singamda Streaming Now on Sun Nxt
*

----------


## aps

Upcoming OTT releases

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Enemy Streaming On Sony LIV From Feb 18

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09

> Upcoming OTT releases
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Hridayam confirmed aano, TVyil oke ads undo ? 
Vineeth onnum post cheyth kandilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Hridayam confirmed aano, TVyil oke ads undo ? 
> Vineeth onnum post cheyth kandilla.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes . asianet mathrubhumi elam ad kanikundd

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Hridayam confirmed aano, TVyil oke ads undo ? 
> Vineeth onnum post cheyth kandilla.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hotstar official promo vannallo..confirmed aanu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

> Hridayam confirmed aano, TVyil oke ads undo ? 
> Vineeth onnum post cheyth kandilla.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



its official...

https://twitter.com/DisneyplusHSMal/...r5C8piK6dg1Eeg

----------


## advaithh09

Makers adhikam promo kodukkunnilla OTT release enn thonnunnu. Avar 25th days posters itt kandirunnu, ott release post onnum share cheyth kandilla.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SunDarAN

Varthamanam movie erangittundo

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Villan

Any confirmation on 83 Movie OTT release date?

----------


## Villan

> Upcoming OTT releases
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk



83 MOVIE Release date confirm aayo?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> 83 MOVIE Release date confirm aayo?


Netflix itta listil February il illa

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Villan

> Netflix itta listil February il illa
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Yeah right? So ivide vanna aa post evidunnu ullathu aano aavo... as far as now, vere evideyum 83 movie release ine pattie kandilla... 18th aanel innu enkilum parayande...

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Yeah right? So ivide vanna aa post evidunnu ullathu aano aavo... as far as now, vere evideyum 83 movie release ine pattie kandilla... 18th aanel innu enkilum parayande...


Netflix il enthayalum ini February il varilla avar ini March 1st il idum appo ariyam

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Some of the main  2021 releases pending OTT release.

Malayalam:
Jaan-E-Mann
Sumesh & Ramesh
Ajagajantharam (Feb 25 - SonyLiv)
Oru Thathvika Avalokanam
Varthamanam

Hindi:
83

English:
Spider-Man: No Way Home (Feb 28 - BookyShow stream)
West Side Story (March 2 - Disney+)

----------


## anupkerb1

Rockets Boys Kollam after 2nd episode pine romanve track 3 4 lag .. 4-8 adipoli .. especially last 2 episode  1st rocket launch , 1st nuclear launch ithoke sarikum nadanathu anenu parajal vishvasikoolaa . Homie bhabaha onnoara sambhavam taneee. H baba , vikram sara bai kurichu nanai manasilakan ithu upakarikkum ..

----------


## veiwer

This Week OTT Releases:
#Hridhayam (M) - Hotstar(continue in theatre)
#Bangarraju (Tl) - Zee5
#Irai (T) - Aha S
#Vilangu (T) - Zee5 S
#Enemy (T) - Sony Liv
#AThursday (H) - Hotstar
#Drishya2 (K) - Zee5
#Mithya (H) - Zee5 S
#Meppadiyan (M) - Prime
#FamilyPack (K) - Prime 
#IrudhiPakkam (T) - Prime
#83 (H)- Netflix/Hotstar

----------


## puttalu

Meppadiayyan and 83  confirmed ano? Saw the same list on FB but the credibility is questionable 




> This Week OTT Releases:
> #Hridhayam (M) - Hotstar(continue in theatre)
> #Bangarraju (Tl) - Zee5
> #Irai (T) - Aha S
> #Vilangu (T) - Zee5 S
> #Enemy (T) - Sony Liv
> #AThursday (H) - Hotstar
> #Drishya2 (K) - Zee5
> #Mithya (H) - Zee5 S
> ...

----------


## aak

> Meppadiayyan and 83  confirmed ano? Saw the same list on FB but the credibility is questionable

----------


## puttalu

Thanks, aak, for confirming



>

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Disney+Hotstar

----------


## Akhil krishnan

BangaRaju Now Streaming On Zee5

----------


## sputnics

> Now Streaming On Amazon Prime


not available in US

----------


## aps

> 83 MOVIE Release date confirm aayo?



Not released today..TV premier on 20th 8PM..may get simultaneous release on hotstar (Regional languages only)..Hindi version on Netflix...by next week enthaayalum release kaanum...

----------


## sankar1992

Hotstar ippol oru device il maathre Download cheyyan sammathikkunnullu...athum oru vattam mathram...delete aakki veendum download cheyyan nokkiyalum sammathikkilla...thendikal....

----------


## hsalihba

> Not released today..TV premier on 20th 8PM..may get simultaneous release on hotstar (Regional languages only)..Hindi version on Netflix...by next week enthaayalum release kaanum...



Stargoldil tv premiere on Mar 20 enna kande

----------


## Villan

Hostar entha out of india kittathathu? 

Middle east il ullavar kku hotstar kittilla

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Hostar entha out of india kittathathu? 
> 
> Middle east il ullavar kku hotstar kittilla


Officially launch cheyyan pokunnu in UAE..heard this news sometime back.. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShawnPaul

Disney hotstar..tv yil കാണാൻ... without fire stick/Amazon stick...any option???

----------


## Pavanayi

> Disney hotstar..tv yil കാണാൻ... without fire stick/Amazon stick...any option???


Chromecast use cheyyam, Hotstar supports casting..

----------


## Dr Roy

Could any one tell which ott streaming platforms are best for malayalam movies in sharjah.telegram avide banned aano?

----------


## puttalu

https://mobile.twitter.com/LetsOTT/status/1495760904520187909

----------


## puttalu

​

----------


## daredevil

> ​


 Date confirm aayo?

----------


## anupkerb1

> ​


Ee weekend undenu kandu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ee weekend undenu kandu





> Date confirm aayo?


Feb 25th ennu kelkunnu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

Yes, 25th ennu kellkunnu

----------


## Balram

> Feb 25th ennu kelkunnu
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



OTT Release ille  :Surprised:

----------


## singam



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Nalla opinion vana ellam sariyakam kandathinte  ksheenam mariyatila

----------


## ShawnPaul

wrong script selection and acting all movies...wasting his career ..big list is coming....



> Nalla opinion vana ellam sariyakam kandathinte  ksheenam mariyatila

----------


## hsalihba

...........................................

----------


## hsalihba

> 



Zee5 vannillallo? maybe afternoon aayirikkum alle?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Zee5 vannillallo? maybe afternoon aayirikkum alle?


Streaming date postpone cheythu ennu kandu...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## realstar

when is '83 movie OTT release ?

----------


## Dr Roy

> Could any one tell which ott streaming platforms are best for malayalam movies in sharjah.telegram avide banned aano?


Ithu ariyavunnavar aarelum parayamo?

----------


## pnikhil007

> Ithu ariyavunnavar aarelum parayamo?


Telegram is available.

Amazon prime only few Malayalam films are coming. Even Meppadiyan is not there. 



Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk

----------


## daredevil

Yes. Meppadiyan ith vare vannilla prime il. Avasanam telegram thanne aashrayikkendi vannu.

----------


## Rachu

> Yes. Meppadiyan ith vare vannilla prime il. Avasanam telegram thanne aashrayikkendi vannu.


Meppadyan Primeil vannallo....

----------


## Tobiyas

Any dates?




> Streaming date postpone cheythu ennu kandu...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

> Any dates?



March 2nd week ennu kelkunnu..Super Sharanya also releasing soon in Zee5..

----------


## singam

Veerame Vagaai Soodum Streaming From March 4

----------


## firecrown

Bheeshmaneyum Naradaneyum Netflix kondu pokumo? Randum avanmarude type aanu...Avanmar agrahichal avanmar thanne kondu pokum

----------


## Vyajan

> Zee5 vannillallo? maybe afternoon aayirikkum alle?


Jeevitham madutho...Last year's best oola padam...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Salute Streaming On SonyLiV 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> Bheeshmaneyum Naradaneyum Netflix kondu pokumo? Randum avanmarude type aanu...Avanmar agrahichal avanmar thanne kondu pokum


Bheeshma okke already poyille.. Hotstar eduthallo..

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## ABE

> Meppadyan Primeil vannallo....


Vannu Pakshe paid watch aanu....who is going to do that.

----------


## JAYARAMAN

> Vannu Pakshe paid watch aanu....who is going to do that.



Illa prime aanu ippo

----------


## ABE

> Illa prime aanu ippo


 see the price, i am talking about USA, may be free in India

----------


## puttalu

I can confirm that it is available in Canada. I hate the Prime interface, it is hard to search for movies. You have to be accurate with the spelling too. 


> see the price, i am talking about USA, may be free in India

----------


## Appootten

> Vannu Pakshe paid watch aanu....who is going to do that.


🤫🤫 I did pay and watch from amazon

----------


## Rachu

> Vannu Pakshe paid watch aanu....who is going to do that.


Ivide UKyil paid alla.... :Yes:

----------


## Rarish

https://youtu.be/GLGWEfxoBGM

----------


## Rarish



----------


## Rarish



----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


are you the director?

----------


## TeeHee

> Salute Streaming On SonyLiV 
> 
> Attachment 41399
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


y ?atho after theatre rels.  rendayalum koora paripadi anu. sonyliv verum koora

----------


## pokkiri brothers

> y ?atho after theatre rels.  rendayalum koora paripadi anu. sonyliv verum koora


Direct ott aanu

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

----------


## TeeHee

> Direct ott aanu
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


ok...producer confident alla apo. or ott ku vendi eduthathakum

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Any update on Parvathy & Roshan's Varthamanam (2021) movie?


March 11 via Manorama max

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Salute Streaming Soon On Sony LIV



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## RenTom

> March 11 via Manorama max
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Salute Streaming Soon On Sony LIV
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ott endayalum nannayi. Teateril valya impact undakan chance undayirunila. Atleast producer's are safe now

----------


## Young Mega Star

Sumesh and ramesh movie ott release ayille ithvare?

----------


## hsalihba

> Sumesh and ramesh movie ott release ayille ithvare?


sunnxt ennu kandirunnu. date no idea. @Akhil krishnan update

----------


## anupkerb1

Dhyan sreenivasan padam enanuu

----------


## Young Mega Star

> sunnxt ennu kandirunnu. date no idea. @Akhil krishnan update



Also 83(hindi movie) enanu ott release fate? @Akhil krishnan if you know the dates kindly let know

----------


## aps

"Salute" streaming from March 18th. #Official

----------


## aps

> Also 83(hindi movie) enanu ott release fate? @Akhil krishnan if you know the dates kindly let know


March 20th  Star gold TV premier..athu kazhinjaanu OTT release ennu kandu...18thinu OTT release ennum kelkunnundu..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> also 83(hindi movie) enanu ott release fate? @akhil krishnan if you know the dates kindly let know


83 after tv premiere nokiyal mathi... Sumesh and ramesh date not confirmed

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## BangaloreaN

*Geetha -Malayalam Full Movie - Streaming on Amazon Prime*


https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/detail/B09SM49JYD/ref=atv_dp_share_cu_r

Geetha is an Indian Malayalam movie. Gopan (Harikrishnan Sharu) is an enthusiastic young writer who wants to become famous through his novels. One day an unexpected incident takes place in his life. Things became somewhat complicated when Manu finds a book. Filled with ingredients like comedy, romance etc.. Geetha is a suspense thriller movie.

*Movie available on YouTube also.*

----------


## ashik999



----------


## KITO



----------


## King Amal

> 


 :Band: 

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

ippo OTT vazhiyum ella azhchayum 3-4 Malayalam padangal release cheyyunna sthithi ayallo.

----------


## shortbread

> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


WARNING!

https://www.ottplay.com/news/exclusi.../f0b08807be865

----------


## hsalihba

> ippo OTT vazhiyum ella azhchayum 3-4 Malayalam padangal release cheyyunna sthithi ayallo.


except last weekend.. dry aayirunnu

----------


## puttalu

Post-theatrical streaming rights bagged by Amazon Prime

----------


## Krish nair

> except last weekend.. Dry aayirunnu


ഈ മാസത്തിൽ ഉള്ള മലയാളം മൂവി ലിസ്റ്റ് ഇടാമോ -ott

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഈ മാസത്തിൽ ഉള്ള മലയാളം മൂവി ലിസ്റ്റ് ഇടാമോ -ott


super sharanya - march 11 - zee 5
salute - march 18 - sony liv 
lalitham sundaram - march 18 - hotstar
aaraattu - march 16 - amazon prime ( unconfirmed )
kunjeldho - zee 5 - date not confirmed

----------


## Krish nair

> super sharanya - march 11 - zee 5
> salute - march 18 - sony liv 
> lalitham sundaram - march 18 - hotstar
> aaraattu - march 16 - amazon prime ( unconfirmed )
> kunjeldho - zee 5 - date not confirmed


താങ്ക്സ് ഭായ്

----------


## BangaloreaN

> super sharanya - march 11 - zee 5
> salute - march 18 - sony liv 
> lalitham sundaram - march 18 - hotstar
> aaraattu - march 16 - amazon prime ( unconfirmed )
> kunjeldho - zee 5 - date not confirmed


+ Varthamanam - MMAX March 11

----------


## BangaloreaN

FIR (Tamil) Mar 12 PRIME
Maaran (Tamil) Mar 11 D+H
Kadaisi Vivasayi (Tamil) Mar 11 SonyLiv
Clap (Tamil) Mar 11 SonyLiv
Badhaai Do (Hindi) Mar 11 Netflix

----------


## hsalihba

+ JALSA (hindi) Mar 18 Prime
Mar 11 chaakara aanallo




> FIR (Tamil) Mar 12 PRIME
> Maaran (Tamil) Mar 11 D+H
> Kadaisi Vivasayi (Tamil) Mar 11 SonyLiv
> Clap (Tamil) Mar 11 SonyLiv
> Badhaai Do (Hindi) Mar 11 Netflix

----------


## BangaloreaN

> + JALSA (hindi) Mar 18 Prime
> Mar 11 chaakara aanallo


Mar 18 vereyum films undakum.
ee week OTT releases mathramanu list ittathu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

In India Streaming Via Amazon Prime ..



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> In India Streaming Via Amazon Prime ..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


🔥🔥😍😍

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 🔥🔥😍😍
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ana 😍😍❤️❤️

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## renjuus

> super sharanya - march 11 - zee 5
> salute - march 18 - sony liv 
> lalitham sundaram - march 18 - hotstar
> aaraattu - march 16 - amazon prime ( unconfirmed )
> kunjeldho - zee 5 - date not confirmed


12 manikku super sharnya release aavumo atho naaleyo??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 12 manikku super sharnya release aavumo atho naaleyo??


Naale aayirikum..12 am vannal mention cheyyam

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

From this Friday

----------


## ShahSM

> 12 manikku super sharnya release aavumo atho naaleyo??







> Naale aayirikum..12 am vannal mention cheyyam
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഇറങ്ങി!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Zee5



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valimai Now Streaming On Einthusan TV ( Overseas Only )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> Valimai Now Streaming On Einthusan TV ( Overseas Only )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Sooo fast 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Sooo fast 😃
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New normal... 2-3 weeks theatre run then OTT..

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Spiderman No Way Home Streaming From March 23



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Maaran Streaming On Disney+Hotstar Today At 5 PM



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## King Amal

> Valimai Now Streaming On Einthusan TV ( Overseas Only )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Kitti bhodichuuu😌

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kitti bhodichuuu😌
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Ore oru Rajaavu : TG 🥱🔥🔥😁

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Khilladi Now Streaming On Disney+Hotstar

----------


## Mike

> From this Friday


We padam engage undu.. arelum kando.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Valimai Now Streaming On Einthusan TV ( Overseas Only )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



ivar licenced aano  :Unsure:

----------


## ShahSM

> Spiderman No Way Home Streaming From March 23
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഇതിറങ്ങിയോ? ഒരു site ൽ കണ്ടു?!?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

> ഇതിറങ്ങിയോ? ഒരു site ൽ കണ്ടു?!?
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Torrent vanitundu Blu-ray 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999

> ivar licenced aano


yes, available only on USA, UK, Canada, Australia & Singapore.

----------


## ShahSM

> Torrent vanitundu Blu-ray 😃
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ലീക്ക് ആയതാണോ? എന്തരായാലും നമ്മുടെ സൈറ്റിലും സാധനം എത്തി, download ചെയ്തു വെച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്!
Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

............

----------


## singam

*Taanakkaran*

----------


## HighnesS

ആറാട്ട് from 20 th...

Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

March 20 - Exclusively on Surya TV

----------


## taradas

> March 20 - Exclusively on Surya TV


 ithinte date confirm ayo...?

----------


## Krish nair

ലളിതം സുന്ദരം
ആറാട്ട്
12th man 
ഇന്നലെ വരെ
സല്യൂട്ട്
കുഞ്ഞേൽദോ
പുഴു 

വേറെ ഏതെങ്കിലും മലയാളം ott ഉടനെ ഉണ്ടോ

----------


## Tobiyas

> ലളിതം സുന്ദരം
> ആറാട്ട്
> 12th man 
> ഇന്നലെ വരെ
> സല്യൂട്ട്
> കുഞ്ഞേൽദോ
> പുഴു 
> 
> വേറെ ഏതെങ്കിലും മലയാളം ott ഉടനെ ഉണ്ടോ


What are the Dates?

----------


## Krish nair

> What are the Dates?


Exact അറിയില്ല
ലളിതം സുന്ദരം, സല്യൂട്ട്,-18 th

ആറാട്ട് -20th

12th man, ഇന്നലെ വരെ, പുഴു - വിഷു

ഇങ്ങനെ ആണ് എന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു

----------


## puttalu

> ithinte date confirm ayo...?


Confirmed. Ad is out on surya tv/ surya fb page. March 20 @ 5:30 pm

----------


## taradas

> Confirmed. Ad is out on surya tv/ surya fb page. March 20 @ 5:30 pm


thanku .......

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Ormma Malayalam Full Movie | Gayatri Arun | Sooraj Kumar*




 @kandahassan @ALEXI @Naradhan Cult-classic from Deepthi IPS

----------


## BangaloreaN

Expected releases today/tomorrow:

Lalitham Sundaram
Salute
Taanakkaran
Veerapandiyapuram
Jalsa
Deep Water
Cheaper by the Dozen

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## firecrown

naalathe theatre releasesinte ott rights ariyamo?

----------


## puttalu



----------


## firecrown

> naalathe theatre releasesinte ott rights ariyamo?


*04. Twenty One Grams [Malayalam]
05. Screenplay [Malayalam]
06. Pathrosinte Padappukal [Malayalam]
07. Oruthee [Malayalam] - Manorama Max
08. Lal Jose [Malayalam]
09. God Bless You [Malayalam]
10. Anandakalyanam [Malayalam]*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Puzhu Streaming Soon On Sony LIV



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Check out Lalitham Sundaram on Disney+ Hotstar! https://www.hotstar.com/1260087275

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bheemla Nayak Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From March 25



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN

*Devika: Neither Virgin Nor Goddess*

New Malayalam movie - Direct release on YouTube on 17 March 2022

Director :  Jibin George James 
Main Cast :    Maanav  Athira Madhav  Gayathri Suresh  Rajan Idukki,  Ardra Das  Sreekanth S

----------


## ashik999



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 🔥🔥😍😍
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Chathi chathi chathi  ...  :Sad:  :Teary:  onnumilla padathil 😭😭

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Chathi chathi chathi  ...  onnumilla padathil 😭😭
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Njn arinju athu kond kandilla. Chathichatha

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Njn arinju athu kond kandilla. Chathichatha
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


😭😭😭 onnumilla ennu aranjnittum padam motham kandu... Just for Ana ..pakshe 😐😐😭😭😭

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

Direct OTT release as per the director. Deal is already signed with a major OTT platform

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Chathi chathi chathi  ...  onnumilla padathil 😭😭
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Which movie ??

----------


## kadathanadan

> 


Ithetha platform

----------


## puttalu

> Ithetha platform


Manorama max

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Which movie ??


Deep Water

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Direct OTT release as per the director. Deal is already signed with a major OTT platform


Sony LIV aaanu thonunu streaming partner

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Which movie ??


Deep water starring Ana de armas 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Valimai Streaming On Zee5 From March 25



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## sillan

> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Anyway, those scenes you expect won't be in much of the movies...  :Zipit:

----------


## K S Hrithwik

..edited .

----------


## Akhil krishnan

83 Now Streaming On Disney+Hotstar & Netflix

----------


## firecrown

Big OTT releases this Friday (25 march):

*Valimai* - Zee5
*Bheemla Nayak* - Hotstar & Aha

https://twitter.com/sri50/status/1505576657087713280

Next month:

*12th Man* - Hotstar
*Puzhu* - SonyLiv

----------


## firecrown

@ mods, Please remove blu-ray and dvd from thread title  :Laughing:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> @ mods, Please remove blu-ray and dvd from thread title


English movies are still having BluRay release.  :Declare:

----------


## Superstarakshay

83
Streaming on Both Netflix and Hotstar.
All Languages are available on both platforms

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## puttalu

On Mazhavil Manorama  and Manorama Max

----------


## puttalu



----------


## K S Hrithwik

Sumesh Ramesh ethila vanne

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## shml

> Sumesh Ramesh ethila vanne
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


puraku vashathe vathiloodeyanennu thonnunnu

----------


## IndianGooner

> 


Oh. Pettanu OTT release aano ennu ഓര്*ത്തു poyi.

----------


## Maakkan

> Sumesh Ramesh ethila vanne
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Surya TV. March 20

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Surya TV. March 20


Digital platform onnillum vannille

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Maakkan

> Digital platform onnillum vannille
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Illa nnu thonnunnu. not sure

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Archana 31 Not Out



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu



----------


## Young Mega Star

> Sumesh Ramesh ethila vanne
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Ipo kandu theerne ulu. as usual below average padam.

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN

> Digital platform onnillum vannille
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


*Suresh & Ramesh, Kunjeldho* - randum TV premier mathrame nadannullu, OTT release nadannittilla.

----------


## shortbread

asianet @asianet





> _ഇനി കലഹം കണ്ട് ചിരിക്കാം..._
> 
> _Kanakam Kaamini Kalaham || World Television Premiere || March 27 Sun at 4 PM || Asianet_

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> *Suresh & Ramesh, Kunjeldho* - randum TV premier mathrame nadannullu, OTT release nadannittilla.


Thanks Banglu OTT varatte

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Archana 31 Not Out
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


 @Akhil krishnan Bro ith release ayo?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> @Akhil krishnan Bro ith release ayo?


No Simply Sount date changed to 31

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> @Akhil krishnan Bro ith release ayo?


Illa ennu thonunu... 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

Djibouti - From  tonight

----------


## firecrown

30 days alle ippol theatrical films ott release cheyyan wait cheyyendathu?

appol enthe Aarattinu munpu release cheytha archana, kallan disouza onnum ithu vare varathathu?

veyil enna padam 30 days aakum naale...athinteyum oru vivaravum illa.

----------


## firecrown

> Djibouti - From  tonight


ithu DTS aano?

DTS = direct-to-streaming

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ithu DTS aano?
> 
> DTS = direct-to-streaming


Theatre release undayirunu on Dec 31

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 30 days alle ippol theatrical films ott release cheyyan wait cheyyendathu?
> 
> appol enthe Aarattinu munpu release cheytha archana, kallan disouza onnum ithu vare varathathu?
> 
> veyil enna padam 30 days aakum naale...athinteyum oru vivaravum illa.


Archana on March 26 Manorama max

Kallan dsouza date vannittilla

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Archana on March 26 Manorama max
> 
> Kallan dsouza date vannittilla
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


gunda jayan, veyil?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> gunda jayan, veyil?


No news / update

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

May be they couldn't strike a good deal with any OTT platform yet. There should be someone to buy it after 30 days and also the producer has to be satisfied with the amount that being offered. 




> 30 days alle ippol theatrical films ott release cheyyan wait cheyyendathu?
> 
> appol enthe Aarattinu munpu release cheytha archana, kallan disouza onnum ithu vare varathathu?
> 
> veyil enna padam 30 days aakum naale...athinteyum oru vivaravum illa.

----------


## shortbread

> gunda jayan, veyil?


Gunda Jayan, 31st March 2022, Disney Hotstar
source

Not sure how genuine!

----------


## singam



----------


## puttalu

Streaming rights bagged by Amazon Prime. Expected to be Vishu release

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Manorama Max



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Kallan dsouza okke etho OTT platform il coming soon kandin..




> Archana on March 26 Manorama max
> 
> Kallan dsouza date vannittilla
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

Vidhi & archana kandu . 2um nalla kaatu koothara padam ...

----------


## pvnithin

> Vidhi & archana kandu . 2um nalla kaatu koothara padam ...


Archana serial level making ano? Time pass watch nu ullathu indo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kallan dsouza okke etho OTT platform il coming soon kandin..


Manorama max aanu thonunu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## puttalu



----------


## anupkerb1

> Archana serial level making ano? Time pass watch nu ullathu indo?


Feel gud comedy aanu udeshichathu . Enik aa comedy onum work ayila ..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bheeshma Parvam Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From April 1




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> Bheeshma Parvam Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From April 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Avasaanam April Fool ennu parayumo ... ?

----------


## Rachu

> Avasaanam April Fool ennu parayumo ... ?


Angane aanenkilum mathiyaayirunnu... padam kandittillenkilum ippo OTT yil varenda aavashyamilla enna pakshakaariyanu njan... kure koodi collect cheyyanam ennundu.. 100 cr ethatte..  :1st:

----------


## puttalu

Streaming bow on SUN NXT

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Avasaanam April Fool ennu parayumo ... ?


Sadyatha thalli kalayan pattilla ..  :Laughing: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sadyatha thalli kalayan pattilla .. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Bheeshma Paravm undenkil Naradan-um athinaduthu thanne OTT release kaanumallo !

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Bheeshma Paravm undenkil Naradan-um athinaduthu thanne OTT release kaanumallo !


Undavum... Vishu timil orupaadu OTT releases expect cheyyam

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Undavum... Vishu timil orupaadu OTT releases expect cheyyam
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


orupadu releases ennu paranjathu direct OTT ulppede aano? 
*PUZHU* allathe vere ethenkilum padam direct OTT date vanno?

Vishu-inu 1 month munne enkilum irangiya films nokkiyal ini main aayi ulllathu *Bheeshma, Naradan* and *Pada* alle ulloo?

bakki cheriya padangal mikkathum MMAX anennu reports undu, so weekly one ennathil kooduthal chance illa.
*Gunda Jayan* with SonyLiv.
*
Sumesh&Ramesh, Kunjeldho* TV premiere kazhinjathu kondu OTT ethu divasavum undakam.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> orupadu releases ennu paranjathu direct OTT ulppede aano? 
> *PUZHU* allathe vere ethenkilum padam direct OTT date vanno?
> 
> Vishu-inu 1 month munne enkilum irangiya films nokkiyal ini main aayi ulllathu *Bheeshma, Naradan* and *Pada* alle ulloo?
> 
> bakki cheriya padangal mikkathum MMAX anennu reports undu, so weekly one ennathil kooduthal chance illa.
> *Gunda Jayan* with SonyLiv.
> *
> Sumesh&Ramesh, Kunjeldho* TV premiere kazhinjathu kondu OTT ethu divasavum undakam.


Yes .. direct ott as of now .. puzhu & 12th man ( mostly April 8/14 ).... pinne baaki releases like bheeshma , naradan , pada okke varum mikkavarum..member rameshan pole ulla Direct tv premieres vere...athinte ott releases.. pinne baaki languagesil also ott films varum...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


in just 3 weeks  :W00t:

----------


## i m krish

> 


Very fast 😀

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> Very fast 😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


Theatre il ninn very fast aayitt wash out aayi atha 😂😁


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arun00

> Archana serial level making ano? Time pass watch nu ullathu indo?


Vere Pani onnum illenkil kando. Avg

----------


## ashik999

From 1st April

----------


## sachin

Monster evide anu release direct OTT alle athille aprilil??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Upcoming OTT Releases On Manorama Max

Thirimali From April 1



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Monster evide anu release direct OTT alle athille aprilil??


Confirmed alla...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999

> Monster evide anu release direct OTT alle athille aprilil??


12th Man ulla sthithikku Monster kaanumo ?

----------


## sachin

> 12th Man ulla sthithikku Monster kaanumo ?


Just asking OTTkku vendi shoot cheythathalle pala platforms undello so ee month ella platformilum direct release kanille??

----------


## Krish nair

> Upcoming OTT Releases On Manorama Max
> 
> Thirimali From April 1
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


അപ്പോൾ

ഏപ്രിൽ 1

ഭീഷ്മപർവം
രാധേ ശ്യാം
മെമ്പർ രമേശൻ
തീരുമാലി 

ഏപ്രിൽ 8

പുഴു

ഏപ്രിൽ 14

12th man

അഖിൽ ഭായ് please confirm and add if any more in the list

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Hey Sinamika Streaming On Netflix From April 1



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> അപ്പോൾ
> 
> ഏപ്രിൽ 1
> 
> ഭീഷ്മപർവം
> രാധേ ശ്യാം
> മെമ്പർ രമേശൻ
> തീരുമാലി 
> 
> ...


Hey sinamika April 1
Sumesh & ramesh March 29
Pada March 30

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## HighnesS

....

Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mammooka fan

Film lovers inu ithu agosha masam

----------


## Naradhan

> Angane aanenkilum mathiyaayirunnu... padam kandittillenkilum ippo OTT yil varenda aavashyamilla enna pakshakaariyanu njan... kure koodi collect cheyyanam ennundu.. 100 cr ethatte..


Ini collect cheyyaanlla... Max collect cheythu .. Other than weekends, theatre status okke shokam aanu ...Ithu family movie alla ... Aayirunnel pidichaal kittaatha level collection vanneene ...

----------


## renjuus

> Ini collect cheyyaanlla... Max collect cheythu .. Other than weekends, theatre status okke shokam aanu ...Ithu family movie alla ... Aayirunnel pidichaal kittaatha level collection vanneene ...


choriyaathe ponam hei... :Order:

----------


## Rachu

> Ini collect cheyyaanlla... Max collect cheythu .. Other than weekends, theatre status okke shokam aanu ...Ithu family movie alla ... Aayirunnel pidichaal kittaatha level collection vanneene ...


Weekend collection mathiyallo... kureshayaayittu eduthaal nathi... thirakkilla.. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rachu

> choriyaathe ponam hei...


Pinnalla... :Beee:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Veyil Streaming On Amazon Prime From April 1



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Naradhan Streaming On Amazon Prime From April 8



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Upcoming OTT Releases :

01. Sumesh & Ramesh - March 29 - Sun NXT 

02. Pada - March 30 - Amazon Prime

03. Hey Sinamika - March 31 - Netflix & Jio Cinema

04. Bheeshma Parvam - April 1 - Hotstar

05. Radhe Shyam - April 1 - Amazon Prime

06. Member Rameshan - April 1 - Zee5

07. Thirimali - April 1 - Manorama Max

08. Naradhan - April 8 - Amazon Prime

09. Veyil - April 15 - Amazon Prime

10. Puzhu - April  - Sony LIV

11. 12th Man - April - Hotstar


Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Kure movies varunnundallo.. ithokke UK prime/netflix ilum kittumo entho..  :Confused:

----------


## Krish nair

> Upcoming OTT Releases :
> 
> 01. Sumesh & Ramesh - March 29 - Sun NXT 
> 
> 02. Pada - March 30 - Amazon Prime
> 
> 03. Bheeshma Parvam - April 1 - Hotstar
> 
> 04. Radhe Shyam - April 1 - Amazon Prime
> ...


സിനിമ കാണാൻ അവധി എടുക്കേണ്ടി വരുമല്ലോ 🤓🤓

----------


## Naradhan

> choriyaathe ponam hei...


Ayyeda, official thread polum alla.... 
Matharvumalla balance cheyyaan vendi family drama aayirunnel padam angu olathiyene ennum parayunundu ...  :Proof:

----------


## Naradhan

> Weekend collection mathiyallo... kureshayaayittu eduthaal nathi... thirakkilla..


Ee attitude bavoorettan kaanikkumbo ayye ennu parayunna teams alle...?  :Engane:

----------


## Saathan

> Kure movies varunnundallo.. ithokke UK prime/netflix ilum kittumo entho..


pedikkanda... orappayum kittilla !!!  :Laugh:

----------


## Rachu

> Ee attitude bavoorettan kaanikkumbo ayye ennu parayunna teams alle...?


Namukku padam odikkondirikkumbo collection kittiyaal mathi.. allathe thonnumbo thonnumbo mattu padangalude result anusarichu koottikondirikkenda  karyamilla... :Biggrin:

----------


## Rachu

> pedikkanda... orappayum kittilla !!!


Nammalodu mathram ellarkkum enthinanavo oru chittamma nayam.. :Moodoff:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Nammalodu mathram ellarkkum enthinanavo oru chittamma nayam..


ningade peril oru Kannada film thanne irakki, ennittum ingane parayamo !  :Popcorn:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Upcoming OTT Releases :
> 
> 01. Sumesh & Ramesh - March 29 - Sun NXT 
> 
> 02. Pada - March 30 - Amazon Prime
> 
> 03. Bheeshma Parvam - April 1 - Hotstar
> 
> 04. Radhe Shyam - April 1 - Amazon Prime
> ...


Kunjeldho, Gunda Jayan koodi idayil koodi kayari varaan sadyatha undu.

----------


## sachin

> Kunjeldho, Gunda Jayan koodi idayil koodi kayari varaan sadyatha undu.


Kunjeldho okke already irangiyille??telegramil kandu  athu pole sumesh n rameshum undello  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kunjeldho okke already irangiyille??telegramil kandu  athu pole sumesh n rameshum undello


Kunjeldho TV premier aanu nadannathu, HDTVRip aanu Telegram-il vannathu, OTT release nadannittilla.
Sumesh & Ramesh also adyam TV premier aanu nadannathu, innale SUNNXT-il digital release aayi.

----------


## sachin

> Kunjeldho TV premier aanu nadannathu, HDTVRip aanu Telegram-il vannathu, OTT release nadannittilla.
> Sumesh & Ramesh also adyam TV premier aanu nadannathu, innale SUNNXT-il digital release aayi.


TVyilum telegramilum vannathinu shesham OTTyil vannal ithinokke viewersine kittumo adhyam OTT alle usually….

----------


## BangaloreaN

> TVyilum telegramilum vannathinu shesham OTTyil vannal ithinokke viewersine kittumo adhyam OTT alle usually.


OTT and TV ore group aanenkil, pothuve same day release aanu nadakkuka- like ZEE and ZEE5, SURYA and SUNNXT, Mazhavil and MMAX.
Allenkil OTT adyam (like PRIME, Netflix, DSNP) adyam nadakkum.

----------


## Naradhan

> Namukku padam odikkondirikkumbo collection kittiyaal mathi.. allathe thonnumbo thonnumbo mattu padangalude result anusarichu koottikondirikkenda  karyamilla...


Fans motham aanju thalliyittaanu motham padavum jayikkunnathu thanne... Appalaanu koottunnathu  :Death:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Hey Sinamika Streaming On Jio Cinemas & Netflix From March 31



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kunjeldho, Gunda Jayan koodi idayil koodi kayari varaan sadyatha undu.


Yes... Gayathri sechide 3 padangal also varum..  :Biggrin: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> സിനിമ കാണാൻ അവധി എടുക്കേണ്ടി വരുമല്ലോ 🤓🤓


 :Laughing:  athe... Ithil kure ennam confirmed alla...( Officially announce cheythitilla )...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Yes... Gayathri sechide 3 padangal also varum.. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Joju-inte* 'Oru Thathvika Avalokanam'* ennoru film Dec last release cheythirunnu.
athinte OTT release oru news-um kettilla.

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Naradhan & Pada Official Streaming Date From Amazon



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Enthonnithu ..

Eee padam Ellam kandu theerkan ee weekend mathiyavillalo.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Enthonnithu ..
> 
> Eee padam Ellam kandu theerkan ee weekend mathiyavillalo.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sathyam...already irangiya padangal thanne ithuvare kaanan pattiyilla...appola ini varan ullath ....  Ithoke kandu theerkan kurach adhikam samayam edukkum...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Enthonnithu ..
> 
> Eee padam Ellam kandu theerkan ee weekend mathiyavillalo.. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sathyam...already irangiya padangal thanne ithuvare kaanan pattiyilla...appola ini varan ullath ....  Ithoke kandu theerkan kurach adhikam samayam edukkum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Work from Home edukkendi varum  :Biggrin:

----------


## Krish nair

> Sathyam...already irangiya padangal thanne ithuvare kaanan pattiyilla...appola ini varan ullath ....  Ithoke kandu theerkan kurach adhikam samayam edukkum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


സത്യം മാത്രം ബോധിപ്പിക്കു ആരും കണ്ടില്ലേ.. കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു കൊച്ചു ചിത്രം... സുധീഷ് എന്തൊരു അഭിനയം ആണ്... ആരും ഈ പ്രകടനതെ പറ്റി ഒരിടത്തും പറഞ്ഞു കേട്ടില്ലല്ലോ

----------


## sachin

> സത്യം മാത്രം ബോധിപ്പിക്കു ആരും കണ്ടില്ലേ.. കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു കൊച്ചു ചിത്രം... സുധീഷ് എന്തൊരു അഭിനയം ആണ്... ആരും ഈ പ്രകടനതെ പറ്റി ഒരിടത്തും പറഞ്ഞു കേട്ടില്ലല്ലോ


Ee padam ishtapetto i didn’t like it ithinekkal etrayo nallathanu Salute ithu ottum believable alla judge okke makante case anweshikkan entharo entho….

----------


## sachin

Night Drive ennanu OTT varunne???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Night Drive ennanu OTT varunne???


Date aranjnuda..coming soon aanu in Manorama max...next month undavum mikkavarum...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

True. For the first time I am trying to catch up with the releases. Good to have so many to choose from.



> Sathyam...already irangiya padangal thanne ithuvare kaanan pattiyilla...appola ini varan ullath ....  Ithoke kandu theerkan kurach adhikam samayam edukkum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Night Drive ennanu OTT varunne???





> Date aranjnuda..coming soon aanu in Manorama max...next month undavum mikkavarum...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ithu netflixum eduthittille?...avar eduthittundenkil 4 weeks theatre run kazhinju vararundu....badhaai do enna hindi padam 4 weeks kazhinju release cheythirunnu.

ithu theatre release 11 march....+4 weeks = april 8....appol april 8 ithum kanum mikkavarum netflixil

----------


## anupkerb1

> Night Drive ennanu OTT varunne???


April 1 Thirumali . April 8 Night drive or Kallan dezusa , April. 13th next one

----------


## Mammooka fan

> സത്യം മാത്രം ബോധിപ്പിക്കു ആരും കണ്ടില്ലേ.. കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു കൊച്ചു ചിത്രം... സുധീഷ് എന്തൊരു അഭിനയം ആണ്... ആരും ഈ പ്രകടനതെ പറ്റി ഒരിടത്തും പറഞ്ഞു കേട്ടില്ലല്ലോ


Enku Angerude character attitude otum ishtam ayila
Bgm oke comedy pole thonni
Dhyan um bore ayrunu

Film kuzhapam ila enalum valya sugham onum thonyila

----------


## Tobiyas

> Ee padam ishtapetto i didn’t like it ithinekkal etrayo nallathanu Salute ithu ottum believable alla judge okke makante case anweshikkan entharo entho….


I felt the same, Storyline is not believable.

----------


## puttalu

April 26th Amazon Prime

----------


## Rachu

> ningade peril oru Kannada film thanne irakki, ennittum ingane parayamo !


Athethu padam?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rachu

> Fans motham aanju thalliyittaanu motham padavum jayikkunnathu thanne... Appalaanu koottunnathu


Bahuvachanam venda...  :Read:

----------


## USTHAAD

> സത്യം മാത്രം ബോധിപ്പിക്കു ആരും കണ്ടില്ലേ.. കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു കൊച്ചു ചിത്രം... സുധീഷ് എന്തൊരു അഭിനയം ആണ്... ആരും ഈ പ്രകടനതെ പറ്റി ഒരിടത്തും പറഞ്ഞു കേട്ടില്ലല്ലോ


1st day theatril kandayirunnu. Ennit abhiprayavum paranju.

----------


## ABE

> Enku Angerude character attitude otum ishtam ayila
> Bgm oke comedy pole thonni
> Dhyan um bore ayrunu
> 
> Film kuzhapam ila enalum valya sugham onum thonyila


Ellaam bore, onnum kollilla, ellaam comedy....ennittum padam kuzhappamilla, valya sugam illa..ARkku :Namichu:

----------


## Naradhan

> സത്യം മാത്രം ബോധിപ്പിക്കു ആരും കണ്ടില്ലേ.. കണ്ടിരിക്കാവുന്ന ഒരു കൊച്ചു ചിത്രം... സുധീഷ് എന്തൊരു അഭിനയം ആണ്... ആരും ഈ പ്രകടനതെ പറ്റി ഒരിടത്തും പറഞ്ഞു കേട്ടില്ലല്ലോ


Sudheesh kollaam ... But baaki okke bore aanu... Padam nalla drag aayirunnu ... Climax illogical... Pinne nammade Dhyaan: Moopere kondu ithonnum pongilla...

----------


## Naradhan

> Bahuvachanam venda...


Maminte padam aanel thalliyaal mathre jayikku ... pore ?

----------


## Mammooka fan

> Ellaam bore, onnum kollilla, ellaam comedy....ennittum padam kuzhappamilla, valya sugam illa..ARkku


Film kuzhapam ila means athinte oru theme and story ille athu kuzhapam ila
Bhaki oke bore ayth kond film oru sugham thonyila kand kond irikan ithan udhesche 😂😂

----------


## puttalu



----------


## firecrown

*Jana Gana Mana* on *Netflix*.

Theatrical release: April 28
On Netflix: May 26

----------


## singam



----------


## firecrown

> 


athum 4 weeks...hey sinamika 4 weeks....appol 4 weeks is the standard theatre-ott gap now

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> athum 4 weeks...hey sinamika 4 weeks....appol 4 weeks is the standard theatre-ott gap now


KGF theatre releasinte annu thanneyaanallo James OTT release..

----------


## Rachu

> 


Ithokke eathu padamaano aavo... :Confused:

----------


## IndianGooner

> Streaming rights bagged by Amazon Prime. Expected to be Vishu release


Poster okke kandit ഒരു Netflix vibe undayrnu.

----------


## puttalu

Jeethu joseph role enthano. He is not the producer or the director. I have good hope as it is bagged by Sony liv. They haven't disappointed so far. 



> Ithokke eathu padamaano aavo...

----------


## IndianGooner

> Upcoming OTT Releases On Manorama Max
> 
> Thirimali From April 1
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Sheda. Ippo Kure platform ആയല്ലോ.  എല്ലാ platform pay per view system koodi kondu varanam. Not everyone can subscribe.

----------


## tam

OTT Sony live aanenkil dhairyammayi kandolu.... they won't disappoint. Quality of selection is good!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Etharkkum Thunindavan Streaming On Netflix From Apr 7



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Upacharapoorvam Gunda Jayan Streaming Soon Via Sony LIV

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## classic

Puzhu um ithum orumichano irakkunne?

Ellattinum soon aanallo..




> Upacharapoorvam Gunda Jayan Streaming Soon Via Sony LIV
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Puzhu um ithum orumichano irakkunne?
> 
> Ellattinum soon aanallo..


Orumichu varilla...puzhu direct ott ayathkondu announcement plus nalla promo okke undavum .. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Etharkkum Thunindavan Streaming On Netflix & Sun NXT From Apr 7



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## firecrown

> *Jana Gana Mana* on *Netflix*.
> 
> Theatrical release: April 28
> On Netflix: May 26


Netflix release only after 40 days, makers said in a press meet --> *June 7*

----------


## firecrown

> Sheda. Ippo Kure platform ആയല്ലോ.  എല്ലാ platform pay per view system koodi kondu varanam. Not everyone can subscribe.


ella platformsilum pay-per-view venamennilla....google playilo, itunesilo idam...then you need only one account to watch any movie....different platforms aakumbol ellathilum accountum passwordum okke vendi varum.

until then, telegram/torrent thanne sharanam for indian movies....njan ippol hollywood movies okke itunesil rent cheythanu kanunnathu...kurachu kaash okke undu ippol nammude kayyil...rent on itunes and watch on my FireTV stick via AppleTV app.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Netflix release only after 40 days, makers said in a press meet --> *June 7*


Magic frames ela movie before 30 days vararundu . Ipol 40 days6 months parayum avasanam 30 days varum...new rule 42 days anenu parayunu .nokaam

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

Archana 31 Not Out is now streaming in Amazon Prime too..Hope other Manorama Max movies will also be shared like this...

----------


## Rachu

> Jeethu joseph role enthano. He is not the producer or the director. I have good hope as it is bagged by Sony liv. They haven't disappointed so far.


Okay......

----------


## puttalu

> Archana 31 Not Out is now streaming in Amazon Prime too..Hope other Manorama Max movies will also be shared like this...


Not available in Amazon Prime Canada. Must be region specific.

----------


## jeseus

Member rameshan erangiyyo?

----------


## anupkerb1

> Member rameshan erangiyyo?


Yes . Zee5 , Thirumali max , radheshyam prime

----------


## jeseus

> Yes . Zee5 , Thirumali max , radheshyam prime


mEMBER eGANEY UNDU?

----------


## anupkerb1

> mEMBER eGANEY UNDU?


Njan kandilaa . Kuzhappamilla parayunnu. Radheshyam kandu . Pooja kanan vendi matram kanam . Vfx elam below athishayan

----------


## anupkerb1

Thirumali Just watchable. keshu same plot . enal valia valip ilaa ....

----------


## Saathan



----------


## ABE

> Yes . Zee5 , Thirumali max , radheshyam prime


Valya expectation onnum illenkil kandirikkaavunna oru sadharana padam. Nothing special.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

This week OTT releases:

Naradan
Etharkkum Thunindhavan
Taanakkaran
Dasvi

vere ethenkilum undo?

----------


## aps

> This week OTT releases:
> 
> Naradan
> Etharkkum Thunindhavan
> Taanakkaran
> Dasvi
> 
> vere ethenkilum undo?


The King's Man - April 8th, Hotstar
Death on the Nile - April 15th, Hotstar
Veyil - April 15th, Prime

----------


## BangaloreaN

> The King's Man - April 8th, Hotstar
> Death on the Nile - April 15th, Hotstar
> Veyil - April 15th, Prime


I think these are Hindi dubbed (Multi audio) releases. Original English version international OTT release is already done.

----------


## aak



----------


## anupkerb1

Naradhan Amazon Prime Released

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## taradas

> 


Primil varumo,,,,,????

----------


## ashik999

> Primil varumo,,,,,????



Netflix il aanu

----------


## anupkerb1

_Taanakkaran Kandu Inale Hotstar , Kidilan movie .. Hotstar OTT release top 2 edayalaum ee movie undakum  

Police training Academy Politics drama super ayi eduthitundd_

----------


## firecrown

Aquarium (2022) is now streaming on @SainaPlay.

The controversial film was originally made in 2014 but got tangled in censor issues. The film then titled as ‘*Pithavum Puthranum*’ was not allowed for public exhibition.

Last year it was all set to premiere on Saina Play but the Kerala HC had stayed the CBFC certification.

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Netflix il aanu


Saturday enu netflixil kanikunund. But not available yet.. naleyano ini release for ott?

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ashik999

> Saturday enu netflixil kanikunund. But not available yet.. naleyano ini release for ott?


https://www.netflix.com/ae-en/title/81593093

----------


## aak



----------


## ABE

> _Taanakkaran Kandu Inale Hotstar , Kidilan movie .. Hotstar OTT release top 2 edayalaum ee movie undakum  
> 
> Police training Academy Politics drama super ayi eduthitundd_


I feel the same, the movie is made well. 
Vikram Prabhu did it well and the movie is good to watch too. Melodramatic movie, Go for it

----------


## BangaloreaN

This week/weekend major Digital releases:

_James - April 14 - SonyLiv [Kannada and dubbed verions]
Veyil - April 15 -Amazon Prime [Malayalam]
Bachchan Pandey - April 15 - Amazon Prime [Hindi]
Puzhu - April 17? - SonyLiv 
Kuttram Kuttrame - April 14 [Tamil] - Multiple OTTs
The Batman - April 18 - HBOMax

_Kalla D'Souz or Oruthee expected from MMAX_
_

----------


## advaithh09

> This week/weekend major Digital releases:
> 
> _James - April 14 - SonyLiv [Kannada and dubbed verions]
> Veyil - April 15 -Amazon Prime [Malayalam]
> Bachchan Pandey - April 15 - Amazon Prime [Hindi]
> Puzhu - April 17? - SonyLiv 
> Kuttram Kuttrame - April 14 [Tamil] - Multiple OTTs
> The Batman - April 18 - HBOMax
> 
> ...


Puzhu April 17 aakan chancilla, May aakum, allel promo vannene. Also 22nd avar Antakshari irakkunnund.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Puzhu April 17 aakan chancilla, May aakum, allel promo vannene. Also 22nd avar Antakshari irakkunnund.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


enikkum doubt undu, athanu_ ?_ cherthathu.

----------


## puttalu



----------


## ShahSM

> 


പരസ്യത്തിൻ്റെ അയ്യേറു കളിയായിരുക്കും MX Playerൽ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## sillan

Vishu release 12th man (Jeethu film) postponed ?

----------


## veiwer

> Vishu release 12th man (Jeethu film) postponed ?


Athe vishuvinu oru OTT polum illa

----------


## puttalu

Puzhu- May 13

----------


## aashiq1

TheBatman is now streaming on HBO Max.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tobiyas

KGF 2 May 13 On PrimeVideo ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kashmir Files Streaming Soon On Zee5



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Expected/announced releases this week:

_Anthakshari
Oru Tathwika Avalokanam ?

Oh, My Dog
Kuthiravaal
Manmadha Leelai

Gangubai Kathiawadi_

Other possible releases (date not confirmed):
Kallan D'Souza
Kunjeldho
Oruthee

----------


## Rachu

> Expected/announced releases this week:
> 
> _Anthakshari
> Oru Tathwika Avalokanam ?
> 
> Oh, My Dog
> Kuthiravaal
> Manmadha Leelai
> 
> ...


Kallan D'Souza already Mazhavil Manoramayil vannallo..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kallan D'Souza already Mazhavil Manoramayil vannallo..


TV premiere kazhinju, OTT release nadannilla.

----------


## anupkerb1

> TV premiere kazhinju, OTT release nadannilla.


Youtube und ... .

----------


## Rachu

> TV premiere kazhinju, OTT release nadannilla.


Wokay.....

----------


## puttalu



----------


## puttalu

Beast expected to stream on May 11th from Netflix and SunNxt.

----------


## puttalu

On Zee5

----------


## puttalu

April 26- Netflix

----------


## jobsp90

> Beast expected to stream on May 11th from Netflix and SunNxt.


official ano?

----------


## puttalu

Official alla.  secondary info from another source



> official ano?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Saani Kaayidham Streaming On Amazon Prime From May 6



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Gangubai Kathiawadi Streaming On Netflix From Apr 26



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## puttalu

Direct OTT release on Sonyliv- Date YTD

----------


## puttalu

Cabin Malayalam movie Available now on Universal Malayalammovies YouTube channel

----------


## puttalu



----------


## puttalu

Premiering on Amritha TV on May 1st ,1:30pm

----------


## Naradhan

> 


No way on May ... Considering the present run ...

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Direct OTT release on Sonyliv- Date YTD


Athayirukkum nallath.. no hype for this project

----------


## puttalu

> Athayirukkum nallath.. no hype for this project


Ya, especially with nadirshah's last outing and his name being associated with the actress case

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kallan Dsouza Streaming On Manorama Max From Apr 29



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Kallan D'Souza nallathaano?

----------


## taradas

> Kallan Dsouza Streaming On Manorama Max From Apr 29
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Prime il varumo...?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Prime il varumo...?


Varum ennu thonunu..archana 31 vannallo...so chance undu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Direct OTT release on Sonyliv- Date YTD


അപ്പോ നന്നാവുമെന്ന് തോന്നുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Cabin Malayalam movie Available now on Universal Malayalammovies YouTube channel


പ്രിഥ്വീരാജിൻ്റെയും ജോജുവിൻ്റെയും ഡ്യൂപ്പുകളെ പോലെയുണ്ടല്ലോ ഇതിലെ നായകന്മാരെ കാണുമ്പോൾ!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

> പ്രിഥ്വീരാജിൻ്റെയും ജോജുവിൻ്റെയും ഡ്യൂപ്പുകളെ പോലെയുണ്ടല്ലോ ഇതിലെ നായകന്മാരെ കാണുമ്പോൾ!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


kailu annane kandittano ningalkku prithviraj aayi thoniyathu . udan poyi kannu doctorine kanikku

----------


## don 2

The Kashmir Files April 29 Zee 5

----------


## don 2

Lilyth (2022) Malayalam HDRip Now Available


https://youtu.be/eG_PfzxPrZ0

----------


## don 2

*​*Puzhu (2022) Malayalam Movie to stream Sony LIV from May 13th

Tamil +Telugu +Kannada +Hindi

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

#TheKashmirFiles *Film Will Be Streaming From May 13th On* #Zee5

*Audios - Hindi • Tamil • Telugu • Kannada.*

----------


## don 2

KallanDSouza (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On April 29th From #SimplySouth

----------


## don 2

Seen "Gangubai Kathiawadi" on Netflix yet?


https://www.netflix.com/us/title/812...&clip=81453540

----------


## don 2

*12ThMan May 21 ബർത്ത്ഡേ സ്പെഷൽ മോഹൻലാൽ ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

*സുരാജ് വെഞ്ഞാറമൂട് മൂവീ  റോയ് മലയാളം ഡയറക്ട് OTT റിലീസ് പ്ലാനിംഗ് Sony Liv*

----------


## Harshavardhan

SORRY IF OUT OF SUBJECT 

buying a Jio Sim for rs 499 plan you can get free 1 year Disney Plus Hotstar Subscription to watch movies.

----------


## ShahSM

> SORRY IF OUT OF SUBJECT 
> 
> buying a Jio Sim for rs 499 plan you can get free 1 year Disney Plus Hotstar Subscription to watch movies.


There's lot of plans offers 1 year hotstar membership but only for mobile..

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

*Payanigal Gavanikkavum (Remake of Vikruthi) Streaming from April 29
*

----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Amazon Prime Upcoming Series , Shows & Films




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

#Mishan_Impossible *Telugu Movie Streaming Now On* #Netflix

----------


## don 2

Hey! You must check this out! -  'Kallan D'Souza' https://manoramamaxapp.page.link/DE2GWvcp6Rbx2Jsa8

----------


## rajivnedungadi

Amazon Blu Ray and 4K Sale

https://www.amazon.in/s?i=dvd&bbn=15...f_=as_li_ss_tl

4Ks from INR 990/-

https://www.amazon.in/s?i=dvd&bbn=15...f_=as_li_ss_tl

----------


## puttalu



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Beast Streaming On Netflix From May 11



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

Main OTT releases this week (May 5,6,7)

Thar (Hindi)
Jhund (Hindi)
Saani Kayidham (Tamil)

anything else this week? Any Malayalam movie release?

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Poupelle of Chimney Town* _(Entotsu-machi no Poupelle)_*
*


Bi-lingual (English + Japanese) digital release on May 17 and bi-lingual Blu-ray+DVD combo on May 31.
Japanese language Blu-ray was released last year.



*Poupelle of Chimney Town*

A factory town is covered by chimney smoke, and as the townspeople haven't see the sky in centuries, they no longer believe that stars exist. A chimney sweep and a friendly monster named Poupelle decide to prove that stars are real.

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

> Main OTT releases this week (May 5,6,7)
> 
> Thar (Hindi)
> Jhund (Hindi)
> Saani Kayidham (Tamil)
> 
> anything else this week? Any Malayalam movie release?


Jhund ethila?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Jhund ethila?


Zee5.
Release dependent on some court petition regarding copyright.

----------


## puttalu

Prathi Poovankozhi enna padam ott irangiyittundo? Any updates?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Prathi Poovankozhi enna padam ott irangiyittundo? Any updates?


Streaming On Zee 5 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Prathi Poovankozhi enna padam ott irangiyittundo? Any updates?


zee 5 , 2 year mune vanitund

----------


## vishnugk88

KGF2 & RRR ott release ayo....

----------


## Balram

> KGF2 & RRR ott release ayo....



OTT release - KGF May 27

RRR June 3

But DVD release aayittundu KGF

----------


## veiwer

Athentha DVD release, athu padathinte collection ne badhikille, esp audience are youngsters

----------


## vishnugk88

> Athentha DVD release, athu padathinte collection ne badhikille, esp audience are youngsters


Randintem hd print available ane telegram tamil....

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Randintem hd print available ane telegram tamil....


Einthusan Streaming thudangi
Low quality print

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vishnugk88

> Einthusan Streaming thudangi
> Low quality print
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Legal ano e site

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Legal ano e site


Alla ennu thonnunnu 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Athentha DVD release, athu padathinte collection ne badhikille, esp audience are youngsters



Tamzhil ee paripadi undu.. low quality dvd release..  :Confused:  endhu kittaan aano endho..  :Doh:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> KGF2 & RRR ott release ayo....


RRR - May 20 

KGF 2 - May 27

Overseas Streaming Thudangiyathkondu OTT Release Prepone Cheyyanum Chance Undu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

> zee 5 , 2 year mune vanitund





> Streaming On Zee 5 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Thanks. found it.

----------


## IndianGooner

> Tamzhil ee paripadi undu.. low quality dvd release..  endhu kittaan aano endho..


Ayye. Stopped watching such prints since Jio Sim connection. Never ever looked back to such 3rd grade materials.  I deleted some low quality print movies from PC. 
Jio vannene shesham Blue ray quality nokuvarnu. 
Even after getting such movies on OTT, I don't feel satisfaction as in theaters.

----------


## singam



----------


## aashiq1

Saani Kaayidham (Tamil) streaming now on Prime Video!
https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## firecrown

Morbius digital release on May 17

----------


## puttalu

From May 27 on Zee 5

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

The Lost City 4K Digital release today at 9:30 AM



https://www.facebook.com/TheLostCity...=page_internal

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Now Streaming On Amazon Prime
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


oru ariyippu polum illathe aano release cheyyunnathu?  :Doh:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> oru ariyippu polum illathe aano release cheyyunnathu?


TV premiere kazhinu athaavum without notice vannath.. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Superstarakshay

> Tamzhil ee paripadi undu.. low quality dvd release..  endhu kittaan aano endho..


Ith athalla einthusan pirated print aan. Ippo overseas മാത്രം ആദ്യം ഇറക്കുന്ന പരിപാടി ഒക്കെ വളരെ വളരെ വിരളമാണ്. Einthusan is known for pirating tamil movies using theater content

----------


## Balram

> Ith athalla einthusan pirated print aan. Ippo overseas മാത്രം ആദ്യം ഇറക്കുന്ന പരിപാടി ഒക്കെ വളരെ വളരെ വിരളമാണ്. Einthusan is known for pirating tamil movies using theater content



urappu aano.. ? theatre content ennu udheshikkunathu .. server il load aakunna file convert cheytho ??

----------


## aak



----------


## sputnics

Thatwika avalokanam and Gunda Jayan - randum outside India available allallo

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Thatwika avalokanam and Gunda Jayan - randum outside India available allallo


Meppadiyanum available allayirunnu initially

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Beast Now Streaming On Netflix



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## udaips

> Thatwika avalokanam and Gunda Jayan - randum outside India available allallo


Prime-il varunna cheriya padangal mikkathum outside India varunnilla.. ethenkilum top lead actor undenkile padam varunnulloo... Netflix anganeyalla ennu thonnunnu.. Night Drive poleyulla oru padam Prime aayirunnenkil chilappol outside India varumaayirunnilla

----------


## Superstarakshay

> urappu aano.. ? theatre content ennu udheshikkunathu .. server il load aakunna file convert cheytho ??


ഞാൻ ഇത് ഇങ്ങനെ ഉറപ്പിച്ചു പറയാൻ കാരണം തീയേറ്ററിൽ എന്തൊക്കെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു അതൊക്കെ  einthusan ilum ഉണ്ടാകും.
Eg- ബാഹുബലി 2  interval scene ഓർക്കുന്നില്ലേ? പ്രഭാസ് ഒരു കുട നേരെ പിടിച്ചുനിർത്തുന്ന സീൻ അപ്പോൾ ഒരു കിടിലൻ ബിജിഎം ഉം കൂടെ ഇന്റർവെൽ എന്നും എഴുതി കാണിക്കും (തമിഴ് വേർഷനിൽ മാത്രം ഇന്റർവ്ൽ എന്നതിനുപകരം magizhmathiye ilaipaaru എന്നാണ് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുന്നത് ).
 സിനിമയിൽ എനിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട സീനുകളിൽ ഒന്നായിരുന്നു ഇത് പക്ഷേ Dvd അടക്കം എല്ലാ digital റിലീസുകളിലും ഈ scene കട്ട്* ആക്കികളഞ്ഞു... Prabhas കുടപിടിക്കുമ്പോഴേക്കും scene പെട്ടന്ന് fade aayi next sceneilekk jump ആകും. Interval എന്ന് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുന്നുമില്ല  ബിജിഎം കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആകുന്നുമില്ല.
പക്ഷെ einthusan ഇറക്കിയ printil മാത്രം Interval (magizhmathiye ilaipaaru) എന്നെഴുതി ബിജിഎം കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആകുന്നുണ്ട്...!!! മാത്രമല്ല തീയറ്ററിൽ ഉള്ള അതേ കളർ ടോൺ തന്നെയാണ് അതിലും ഉള്ളത്.

ഇപ്പൊ വന്ന beast il Hardcoeded subs ആണ് (മഞ്ഞ subs) അത് overseas ഇൽ സാധാരണ കാണപ്പെടുന്ന subs ആണ്.
Kgf um Hardcoded subs ആണ്. നമ്മൾ തീയേറ്ററിൽ എന്തൊക്കെയാണോ കണ്ടത് അതൊക്കെ ഇതിലും കാണാം.
 ഇവർക്ക് എങ്ങനെയാണ് ഇത് കിട്ടുന്നത് എന്ന് എനിക്ക് മനസ്സിലായിട്ടില്ല...480p qualityil എന്തോ ഒരു തിരിമറി യിലൂടെ ലഭിക്കുന്നതാണ്

----------


## aak



----------


## Balram

> ഞാൻ ഇത് ഇങ്ങനെ ഉറപ്പിച്ചു പറയാൻ കാരണം തീയേറ്ററിൽ എന്തൊക്കെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു അതൊക്കെ  einthusan ilum ഉണ്ടാകും.
> Eg- ബാഹുബലി 2  interval scene ഓർക്കുന്നില്ലേ? പ്രഭാസ് ഒരു കുട നേരെ പിടിച്ചുനിർത്തുന്ന സീൻ അപ്പോൾ ഒരു കിടിലൻ ബിജിഎം ഉം കൂടെ ഇന്റർവെൽ എന്നും എഴുതി കാണിക്കും (തമിഴ് വേർഷനിൽ മാത്രം ഇന്റർവ്ൽ എന്നതിനുപകരം magizhmathiye ilaipaaru എന്നാണ് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുന്നത് ).
>  സിനിമയിൽ എനിക്ക് ഏറ്റവും ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട സീനുകളിൽ ഒന്നായിരുന്നു ഇത് പക്ഷേ Dvd അടക്കം എല്ലാ digital റിലീസുകളിലും ഈ scene കട്ട്* ആക്കികളഞ്ഞു... Prabhas കുടപിടിക്കുമ്പോഴേക്കും scene പെട്ടന്ന് fade aayi next sceneilekk jump ആകും. Interval എന്ന് എഴുതി കാണിക്കുന്നുമില്ല  ബിജിഎം കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആകുന്നുമില്ല.
> പക്ഷെ einthusan ഇറക്കിയ printil മാത്രം Interval (magizhmathiye ilaipaaru) എന്നെഴുതി ബിജിഎം കംപ്ലീറ്റ് ആകുന്നുണ്ട്...!!! മാത്രമല്ല തീയറ്ററിൽ ഉള്ള അതേ കളർ ടോൺ തന്നെയാണ് അതിലും ഉള്ളത്.
> 
> ഇപ്പൊ വന്ന beast il Hardcoeded subs ആണ് (മഞ്ഞ subs) അത് overseas ഇൽ സാധാരണ കാണപ്പെടുന്ന subs ആണ്.
> Kgf um Hardcoded subs ആണ്. നമ്മൾ തീയേറ്ററിൽ എന്തൊക്കെയാണോ കണ്ടത് അതൊക്കെ ഇതിലും കാണാം.
>  ഇവർക്ക് എങ്ങനെയാണ് ഇത് കിട്ടുന്നത് എന്ന് എനിക്ക് മനസ്സിലായിട്ടില്ല...480p qualityil എന്തോ ഒരു തിരിമറി യിലൂടെ ലഭിക്കുന്നതാണ്



paranjathu shari aanu.. KGF nte intervel punch ellam athe pole thanne undu.. idhu mainly kaanunnathu tamil aayirunnu. download thannirunna websites ellam idhine dvd HD rip enna paranjirunnathu..  :Unsure:  njan karuthi overeas il mathram irangunna dvd aanennu. karanam padam irangi oru masam kazhinjaal mathramaanu idhu vannirunnathu..

----------


## firecrown

The Bad Guys 4K Digital out now. 

(Theatrical release next week in India)

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aps

Puzhu-(Malayalam)
A retired police officer has been living a peaceful life with his son. However, he becomes suspicious of all those around him, including his young son, when the attempts on his life increase. Who wants the retired policeman dead and why is he after him?
https://www.sonyliv.com/movies/Puzhu...am)-1000170986

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

RRR Hindi version 4K on BMS Stream from 20th May



https://twitter.com/BmsStream/status...59609432166400

----------


## ashik999

The Kashmir Files streaming now on Zee5

----------


## ashik999



----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on Sling TV - as I'm in the US. Ethu ivide kanunilalo? Puzhu I mean. May 13th ayalo

----------


## puttalu



----------


## ShahSM

ഈ ഒരു മാസത്തിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ സിനിമകളുടെ ലിസ്റ്റ് ഒന്നിടാമോ 


Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഈ ഒരു മാസത്തിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ സിനിമകളുടെ ലിസ്റ്റ് ഒന്നിടാമോ 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


April or May ???

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> April or May ???
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഈ രണ്ടു മാസവും!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## sputnics

> 


Not available in US

----------


## Oruvan1

who is this lady ?




>

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> who is this lady ?


Priyanka Chopra  :Doh: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Priyanka Chopra 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Vittu kala ,thuni edutha priyanka kandal aarkayalum thettu pattum

----------


## Naradhan

> Priyanka Chopra 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk





> Vittu kala ,thuni edutha priyanka kandal aarkayalum thettu pattum


Kuttam parayaan pattilla ,,, Oru alien look undu....

----------


## firecrown

Memory 4K Digital from 19th May.....theatrically released in India on 29th April.

----------


## IndianGooner

> 


Theater release vannathun poyathum arinjila.

----------


## singam



----------


## singam



----------


## Akhil krishnan

KGF Chapter 2 Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Pay Per View )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

RRR Streaming On Netflix From June 2



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*FB: Secrets of DumbleDore* 4K Digital from May 30.

Theatrical release: April 15.

https://www.fantasticbeasts.com/?home

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

21 grams manorama max alle..athinte date onnum vannille

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KITO

*Hot star release time eppazha almost?*

----------


## advaithh09

> *Hot star release time eppazha almost?*


Bro Daddy 12am vannirunnu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Hot star release time eppazha almost?*


12 am...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Kaathuvakula Rendu Kaadhal streaming from May 20th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Hot star release time eppazha almost?*


keshu 9 PM ayapolekum vannu , brodaddy 12am

----------


## ShahSM

> keshu 9 PM ayapolekum vannu , brodaddy 12am


Bro Daddy 11:30 നെങ്കിലും വന്നിരുന്നു..  കാരണം അത് ആ സമയം ടോറൻ്റിൽ കണ്ട് ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്ത് അതിൻ്റെ SS ഇട്ടതിന് ഒരു മാസം ബാൻ കിട്ടീന് എനിക്ക്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> Kaathuvakula Rendu Kaadhal streaming from May 20th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Postponed to 27th

----------


## Saathan

*The New OTT platform introduced by Kerala Government namely CSpace to start from November 1, 2022*

----------


## puttalu

> *The New OTT platform introduced by Kerala Government namely CSpace to start from November 1, 2022*



*Yet another platform to the list. Hoping that they focus on quality ,quantity, and affordability.  
*
സംസ്ഥാന സര്*ക്കാരിന്റെ ഒ.ടി.ടി പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോം കേരളപ്പിറവിക്ക് യാഥാര്*ത്ഥ്യമാകും


സംസ്ഥാന സര്*ക്കാരിനു കീഴില്* സാംസ്*കാരിക വകുപ്പ് ഒരുക്കുന്ന ഒ.ടി.ടി (Over The Top) പ്ളാറ്റ്ഫോം നവംബര്* ഒന്നിന് പ്രവര്*ത്തനം ആരംഭിക്കും. “സി സ്പേസ് (C Space)” എന്ന പേരിലാകും ഒ.ടി.ടി പ്ളാറ്റ്ഫോം അറിയപ്പെടുക. സർക്കാരിന്റെ കീഴിൽ സിനിമാസ്വാദനത്തിനായി ഇത്തരത്തിലൊരു സംവിധാനം ഒരുക്കുന്ന ഇന്ത്യയിലെ ആദ്യ സംസ്ഥാനമാണ് കേരളം.

തിയേറ്റർ റിലീസിംഗിനു ശേഷമാണ് സിനിമകള്* ഒ.ടി.ടി.യിലേക്ക് എത്തുക. അതിനാല്* തന്നെ  ഈ സംവിധാനം കാരണം സംസ്ഥാനത്തെ തിയേറ്റർ വ്യവസായത്തിന് വരുമാന നഷ്ടം സംഭവിക്കുകയില്ല എന്നു മാത്രമല്ല ഓരോ നിർമ്മാതാവിനും എക്കാലവും ഇതിന്മേലുള്ള വരുമാനത്തിന്റെ ഒരു ഭാഗം ലഭിക്കുന്നതായിരിക്കും. ഹ്രസ്വചിത്രങ്ങൾ, ഡോക്യുമെന്ററികൾ തുടങ്ങിയവയും ഇതിലൂടെ കാണുവാനുള്ള സംവിധാനവും ഒരുക്കുന്നുണ്ട്. കലാമൂല്യമുള്ളതും, സംസ്ഥാന ദേശീയ, അന്തർദ്ദേശീയ പുരസ്ക്കാരം നേടിയതുമായ ചിത്രങ്ങൾക്ക് ഒ.ടി.ടി.യിൽ പ്രദർശിപ്പിക്കുന്നതിന് മുൻഗണന നല്*കും. ഒ.ടി.ടി. പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിലേക്ക് സിനിമകൾ രജിസ്റ്റർ ചെയ്യുവാനുള്ള സൗകര്യം 2022 ജൂൺ 1 മുതൽ കെ.എസ്.എഫ്.ഡി.സി. ഹെഡ് ഓഫീസിലും  ചിത്രാഞ്ജലി സ്റ്റുഡിയോയിലും ഉണ്ടായിരിക്കും.

[/COLOR]


[COLOR=var(--secondary-text)]See Translation
[/COLOR]

----------


## shortbread

> *The New OTT platform introduced by Kerala Government namely CSpace to start from November 1, 2022*


Another lossmaking Govt. institution that will carry plenty of public backed debt, be totally inefficient and be overstaffed with govt. employees. BRAVO!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

last 2 year undarna kure OTT ipol active aanoo . neostream , idavela babu ott ellam

----------


## Balram

> last 2 year undarna kure OTT ipol active aanoo . neostream , idavela babu ott ellam



Nee Stream ipolum undu.. pakshe big films onnum varunnilla. cheriya padangal mathram.

----------


## Sanchaari

> Another lossmaking Govt. institution that will carry plenty of public backed debt, be totally inefficient and be overstaffed with govt. employees. BRAVO!


Exactly. What a dumb decision this is.

----------


## puttalu

If they are planning to focus more on so called off-beat films, documentaries, and short films the platform wont be profitable. It is interesting to see if the govt is willing to spend large amounts of money on blockbusters to keep the platform attractive. The reality is that they still have  to compete with netflix, prime and disney so and so...

Another option could be to have all/most  movies in the govt platform along with major streaming services and then have an affordable monthly plan.

----------


## singam



----------


## BangaloreaN

> If they are planning to focus more on so called off-beat films, documentaries, and short films the platform wont be profitable. It is interesting to see if the govt is willing to spend large amounts of money on blockbusters to keep the platform attractive. The reality is that they still have  to compete with netflix, prime and disney so and so...
> 
> Another option could be to have all/most  movies in the govt platform along with major streaming services and then have an affordable monthly plan.


Don't think Government is going to buy rights and telecast any movie.
They will focus on social and award winning movies, documentaries etc and will just provide the platform and share the revenue.
They may also air movies from Kairali library and KITE library whose OTT rights are not exclusive with any other platform.

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## aak



----------


## shortbread

> 


This government has zero understanding of economics!

----------


## PULSE

> This government has zero understanding of economics!


what do you mean?

----------


## sachin

> 


this is good for low budget films which are rejected by the pvt OTT platforms so atleast they will get a release govt is not for making profit ….

----------


## JeevanCK

I think this will be successful if they follow what Tubi TV did in the USA. They have critically acclaimed movies and offbeat international movies. Each movie have 3 or 4 commercial breaks of 90 seconds.  I don't mind watching 5 -6 minutes commercial for high quality streaming with subtitles and multichannel Dolby audio.




> Don't think Government is going to buy rights and telecast any movie.
> They will focus on social and award winning movies, documentaries etc and will just provide the platform and share the revenue.
> They may also air movies from Kairali library and KITE library whose OTT rights are not exclusive with any other platform.

----------


## aashiq1

Good initiative by Kerala govt. Theatre release kitatha, star value ilatha padangalk oru nala platform akan kazhiyate. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/12th-man/1260102069


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## veiwer

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Theyeterile athyavashyam hold undallo...then why so sudden OTT

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Theyeterile athyavashyam hold undallo...then why so sudden OTT


Kittenda collection okke padam eduthu kazhinu..ini valiya business onnum expect cheyyanda... Pinne 30 days post theatre release Mikka filmsum OTT vararundu ... 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

*Sonic 2* 4K Digital on May 24.

Theatrical release: April 8

----------


## aashiq1

https://youtu.be/dpoKuM-r2x8

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> I think this will be successful if they follow what Tubi TV did in the USA. They have critically acclaimed movies and offbeat international movies. Each movie have 3 or 4 commercial breaks of 90 seconds.  I don't mind watching 5 -6 minutes commercial for high quality streaming with subtitles and multichannel Dolby audio.


ഇവിടെ അതിന് ഭൂരിഭാഗവും പേരും pirated copy ആണ് കാണുക... ഒന്നു രണ്ടു പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിൽ എനിക്ക് മെംബർഷിപ്പ് ഉണ്ടായിട്ട് പോലും ഞാൻ കാണുന്നത് അങ്ങനെ ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്തവയാണ്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> https://youtu.be/dpoKuM-r2x8
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Good one, delay illathe minimum gap il episodes vanna mathiyayirunnu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Third World Boys Now Available In YouTube

----------


## puttalu

Date not confirmed yet. Will be streaming on Zee5 as well.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Darlings Streaming Soon On Netflix

----------


## singam



----------


## BangaloreaN

*OTT releases expected this week/weekend:*

ATTACK Part 1 - Zee5 - 27th (Tamil)
Kaathuvaakula Rendu Kaadhal -  DSNP - 27th (Tamil)
Seththumaan - SonyLiv - 27th (Tamil)

KGF 2 will be released for PRIME subscribers from 27th.

any other releases? any Malayalam film?

----------


## realstar

> *OTT releases expected this week/weekend:*
> 
> ATTACK Part 1 - Zee5 - 27th (Tamil)
> Kaathuvaakula Rendu Kaadhal -  DSNP - 27th (Tamil)
> Seththumaan - SonyLiv - 27th (Tamil)
> 
> KGF 2 will be released for PRIME subscribers from 27th.
> 
> any other releases? any Malayalam film?



Jana Gana Mana on 27th ???

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Jana Gana Mana on 27th ???


undennum illennum kelkkunnu.

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> *OTT releases expected this week/weekend:*
> 
> ATTACK Part 1 - Zee5 - 27th (Tamil)
> Kaathuvaakula Rendu Kaadhal -  DSNP - 27th (Tamil)
> Seththumaan - SonyLiv - 27th (Tamil)
> 
> KGF 2 will be released for PRIME subscribers from 27th.
> 
> any other releases? any Malayalam film?


KGF undo ? Promo onnum kandillalo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> KGF undo ? Promo onnum kandillalo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ippol ulla pay per view mode change cheyyum...athinu ini pratyeka promo vendallo

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Dr.Strange In The Multiverse Of Madness



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

21 grams OTT release aayittille?

----------


## anupkerb1

> 21 grams OTT release aayittille?


ilaaaa.... janeman polee delay akum .... vannal vannu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

DON Streaming On Netflix From June 10



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Innale Vare Streaming On Sony LIV From June 9






Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> ilaaaa.... janeman polee delay akum .... vannal vannu


Ok.. :Confused:  Ithrem nalla abhiprayam nediya oru movie enthanavo OTT yil irakkaan ithra prayasam..!!

----------


## anupkerb1

> Ok.. Ithrem nalla abhiprayam nediya oru movie enthanavo OTT yil irakkaan ithra prayasam..!!


Janeman polum 5 masam kazhinju aanu vanathu. ithu OTT rights poyi kanila.. janeman atra collection run ilathondu OTT kiti kanila...

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thuramukham Netflix mathiayirunu

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## BangaloreaN

> 


K-Space എന്ന് മതിയായിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ 'K' ആണല്ലോ ട്രെൻഡ്.

----------


## Rachu

> Janeman polum 5 masam kazhinju aanu vanathu. ithu OTT rights poyi kanila.. janeman atra collection run ilathondu OTT kiti kanila...


Hmmmm.... :Girl Sigh:

----------


## udaips

21 grams ethil aanu varunnathu?

----------


## anupkerb1

Aha ayangaran release ayilaloo ? eni enakum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aviyal Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Naradhan

> K-Space എന്ന് മതിയായിരുന്നു. ഇപ്പോൾ 'K' ആണല്ലോ ട്രെൻഡ്.


Athe...
Kattukallan
Kappithaan
Kaaranaboothan
Keralam
Okke K-yil aanu thudangunne...

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Athe...
> Kattukallan
> Kappithaan
> Kaaranaboothan
> Keralam
> Okke K-yil aanu thudangunne...


വികസന വിരോധി  :Beee: 
സംസ്ഥാന ദ്രോഹീ  :Fight1:

----------


## jordan

K space varuvanel award win cheyyuna lesser known films kaanan oru idam aavum .. ithinte koode pazhe award kittya padam restore cheyithaal naanvum ...oru paadu nalla films lost aayittund

----------


## jimmy

> K space varuvanel award win cheyyuna lesser known films kaanan oru idam aavum .. ithinte koode pazhe award kittya padam restore cheyithaal naanvum ...oru paadu nalla films lost aayittund


k -oppanu. nammude nattill k-allanmarum k-uruption allathe ithinu vallom pattunnavar ondo. chumma oorro thattipum athu marachu pidikkan booloka k-allangal veryum. ellam k mayam

----------


## Richard

> Athe...
> Kattukallan
> Kappithaan
> Kaaranaboothan
> Keralam
> Okke K-yil aanu thudangunne...


ഒരു ഇന്നോവ അയക്കട്ടെ  :Bossman:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

KGF 2 Streaming On Amazon Prime From June 3 For Prime Members



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Saathan



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

CBI 5 Streaming On Netflix From June 12



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

21 Grams streaming from June 10th in Disney+ Hotstar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> CBI 5 Streaming On Netflix From June 12
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Adipoli.... :Clap:   :Band:

----------


## Rachu

> 21 Grams streaming from June 10th in Disney+ Hotstar 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithu hotstar ilaano release..!!?  :Moodoff:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

21 Grams Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From June 10



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI

Karnan Napolean Bhagat Singh ennoru padam undallo..athu irangiyarnno ?

----------


## Naradhan

> Adipoli....


Fan, OTT-kku kaathirunnu alle.... ?? Kashtam !!  :Sad:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Karnan Napolean Bhagat Singh ennoru padam undallo..athu irangiyarnno ?


Vannittilla ennu thonunu ...evideyum kandilla

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

> Fan, OTT-kku kaathirunnu alle.... ?? Kashtam !!


Enthu cheyyan.. kaanaan oru nivarthiyum illathavarkku OTT thanne sharanam... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sarkaaru Vaari Paata Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Rental Basis )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sarkaaru Vaari Paata Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Rental Basis )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


flop alee ee padam ???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> flop alee ee padam ???


Box office wise Avg 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ee pokk aanale Prime membership njn nirthum

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

movie rental orumathiri tepp paripadi aanuu ...

----------


## sankar1992

> movie rental orumathiri tepp paripadi aanuu ...


Subscription eduthavar torrentilekk thirichu pokum...athanu sambhavikkan pokunnath....

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Subscription eduthavar torrentilekk thirichu pokum...athanu sambhavikkan pokunnath....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Prime eni ela movies angane ayirkumo release ?

----------


## firecrown

> Prime eni ela movies angane ayirkumo release ?


after 4 weeks: pay for both members and non-members
after 7 or 8 weeks: free for members

ingane aanennu thonnunnu puthiya strategy.

SVP will be free for members from 23 june....3 weeks from today.

----------


## sankar1992

> Prime eni ela movies angane ayirkumo release ?


angane aanengil huge loss aanu avarkku varaan pokunnath...existing member renew cheyyilla....

----------


## IndianGooner

Bad strategy.  👎  better I can watch that in theaters itself.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ee pokk aanale Prime membership njn nirthum
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Existing members ellarum subscription nirthum...ellarum telegramilek pokum....

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999

> after 4 weeks: pay for both members and non-members
> after 7 or 8 weeks: free for members
> 
> ingane aanennu thonnunnu puthiya strategy.
> 
> SVP will be free for members from 23 june....3 weeks from today.


Ee strategy Indiayil workout aakilla. Prime nu panikittum

----------


## Kocherukkan

> movie rental orumathiri tepp paripadi aanuu ...


Telegram ullathond ith verm comedy aan.. ippo membership ulla alkaru vare telegram rely cheyum

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Doctor Strange In The Multiverse Of Madness Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From June 22



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now for Prime Members


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Telegram ullathond ith verm comedy aan.. ippo membership ulla alkaru vare telegram rely cheyum


Njan telegram use cheytatila .2019 muthal Ott aanuu. Athuvare torrent aanu use cheytirunathu. Njan kure kashtapedum

----------


## IndianGooner

> Njan telegram use cheytatila .2019 muthal Ott aanuu. Athuvare torrent aanu use cheytirunathu. Njan kure kashtapedum


Which actually reminds me.  Until 2017 when I got Jio sim,  I used to purchase 💿 Cd and DVD 📀.  I had atleast decent collection. Something to keep it as physical thing.

Then after that started torrent and telegram until 2019. 

Then started the era of OTT since the much publicity got by Lucifer release after 50 days in Amazon prime. 

Even I noticed nowadays that in movie title card, I don't remember seeing DVD company names like Saina, Manorama, Satyam etc. Infact Manorama newspapers had advertisements regarding DVD release. 

Now the title card is instead it is Amazon,  Netflix. 

Sad to see DVD industry going out because DVD we can keep it as something as a material when required.  Also there was no issue of buffering, loading of movie in between, loosing clarity due to slow internet etc. Also DVD used to come with 5.1 surround/DTS mix. The sound effects were much better than the streaming nowadays eventhough I used to play in laptop.

----------


## firecrown

> Ee strategy Indiayil workout aakilla. Prime nu panikittum


movie wait time increased from 4 weeks to 8 weeks... so membership fees kurakkanam....reduce 1500 to 750  :Hammer:

----------


## ShahSM

> after 4 weeks: pay for both members and non-members
> after 7 or 8 weeks: free for members
> 
> ingane aanennu thonnunnu puthiya strategy.
> 
> SVP will be free for members from 23 june....3 weeks from today.


SVP കാണാത്തതാ നല്ലത്, ഇന്നലെ കണ്ടായിരുന്നു, വൻ കത്തിപ്പടം!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Which actually reminds me.  Until 2017 when I got Jio sim,  I used to purchase 💿 Cd and DVD 📀.  I had atleast decent collection. Something to keep it as physical thing.
> 
> Then after that started torrent and telegram until 2019. 
> 
> Then started the era of OTT since the much publicity got by Lucifer release after 50 days in Amazon prime. 
> 
> Even I noticed nowadays that in movie title card, I don't remember seeing DVD company names like Saina, Manorama, Satyam etc. Infact Manorama newspapers had advertisements regarding DVD release. 
> 
> Now the title card is instead it is Amazon,  Netflix. 
> ...


I agree! Feel like we should still get blurays of classic films we wanted but there werent enough blurays for Malayalam movies either.

----------


## firecrown

*Everything Everywhere All at Once* Digital 4K Ultra HD will release in United States on June 7..

----------


## nidzrulez

> *Everything Everywhere All at Once* Digital 4K Ultra HD will release in United States on June 7..


Thanks.. Been waiting for the 4k version

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

CBI 5 The Brain Streaming On Netflix From June 12



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathrosinte Padappukkal Streaming On Zee5 From June 10

----------


## Akhil krishnan

:Good: 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## veiwer

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Athum theerumanamanyi

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Apo peel gud items eni insurance matram raksha

----------


## sankar1992

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Good decision...OTT prakrithi padappukal onnu kurayumallo

----------


## Balram

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



OTT plan cheythu undakkunna thattikoottukal ini pettiyil kidakkum..  :Rolleyes:  cheriya padangalku idhu adi aanu.  :Confused: 

kurachu kaalam munbu satellite rights kandu kure padangal padachu vittu avasanam kure ennam pettiyil kidanna pole..  :Confused: 

Suresh Gopi kku veendum pothu pravarthanathinu dhaaralam samayam kittum. dhaaralam pere sahaayikkam..  :Good:

----------


## sankar1992

> OTT plan cheythu undakkunna thattikoottukal ini pettiyil kidakkum..  cheriya padangalku idhu adi aanu. 
> 
> kurachu kaalam munbu satellite rights kandu kure padangal padachu vittu avasanam kure ennam pettiyil kidanna pole.. 
> 
> Suresh Gopi kku veendum pothu pravarthanathinu dhaaralam samayam kittum. dhaaralam pere sahaayikkam..


Athe...puzhu pole ulla OTT vadhangal onnu kurayum....

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Athe...puzhu pole ulla OTT vadhangal onnu kurayum....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


oru kuravum undakilla. kooduthal undakum.. karanam Puzhu OTT paisa kandu undakkunnathalla..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Athe...puzhu pole ulla OTT vadhangal onnu kurayum....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Atharam chavarukal undakkathe irikatee

----------


## sankar1992

> oru kuravum undakilla. kooduthal undakum.. karanam Puzhu OTT paisa kandu undakkunnathalla..


Pinnalla...puzhu Sony LIV nu free aayitta koduthath ennu aarkka ariyathath...

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

Cinema is ultimately a business. If OTT platforms decides to by movies on its merit only, that is a good thing. It will encourage the industry to produce quality content. I dont think OTT platforms buy or not buy films based on the budget, but based on the quality and content.

----------


## puttalu

> oru kuravum undakilla. kooduthal undakum.. karanam Puzhu OTT paisa kandu undakkunnathalla..


I disagree to " Puzhu OTT paisa kandu undakkunnathalla".  Puzhu is a good film that was targeted  a smaller audience. It was not worth a theatrical release ( limited audience, and will loose a lot of money through the middle men such as distribution, promotion so and so.). Sonyliv wanted the product due to its quality and it fitted their marketing strategy. 
If they didnt wanted money and it was purely made as an art of work, they should have released it on Youtube or something for free, so it will reach a lot of viewers.
To be clear, Puzhu is a good film and also a commercial product.

----------


## Balram

> Pinnalla...puzhu Sony LIV nu free aayitta koduthath ennu aarkka ariyathath...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


athe athe. ee vadhangal ok free aayittu edukkunnavare paranjal mathi  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sankar1992

> athe athe. ee vadhangal ok free aayittu edukkunnavare paranjal mathi


Free alle...pinne no problem....🤭

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Eesho Streaming Soon On Sony LIV



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Appo abhiprayangal parayumbol kurachu katti kurachaal nannakum 
> Vadham, *OTT ile ettavum bore padam aanallo Puzhu alle*, fanism kondu kannnu kaanathayal ulla preshnangal aanu


definetely a big Yes ...  njan cinima kanunathu urangan vendi alla . enjoy cheyan matram aanu .

----------


## Rachu

> definetely a big Yes ...  njan cinima kanunathu urangan vendi alla . enjoy cheyan matram aanu .


Definitely a big NO.. ippo paranjathu ninglude abhiprayam mathram aanu.. generalize cheyyenda karyamilla.. mikkavarkkum padam ishtapettittundu ennanu pala reviews il ninnum njan manassilaakkiyittullathu... :Whistle1:

----------


## anupkerb1

Tomorrow OTT  CBI , 21 GRAMS , Ayangaran (tamil )

----------


## ALEXI

> Tomorrow OTT  CBI , 21 GRAMS , Ayangaran (tamil )


CBI 12th aanu

----------


## anupkerb1

> CBI 12th aanu


12 aayirunooo .. vere ethoke aanu ulathu

----------


## ALEXI

> 12 aayirunooo .. vere ethoke aanu ulathu


Pathrosinte padappukal, Don

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> CBI 12th aanu


showing 11th on my Netflix app

----------


## ALEXI

> showing 11th on my Netflix app


12AM athanu avarde kanakku..

----------


## don 2

Hey Im watching Jo & Jo. Check it out now on Prime Video!
https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web

----------


## ShahSM

> Hey Im watching Jo & Jo. Check it out now on Prime Video!
> https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web




Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Looks like not available in India

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> Looks like not available in India
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Not available in uae as well

----------


## don 2

Out India relase

----------


## anupkerb1

> Looks like not available in India
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Available in india . 12 ayapol open ayi

----------


## Jamesfanboy

was able to find title in Amazon prime. but says "video currently unavailable" as of today 9 June - USA.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jo And Jo Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

No Way Out Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Yesterday night releases:*

*Malayalam:*
Jo and Jo (PRIME USA)
No Way Out (MMAX, PRIME)
21 Grams (Hotstar)
Pathrosinte Padappukal (ZEE5)

*Tamil:*
DON (Netflix)
Ayngaran (SonyLIV)

*Hindi:*
Jayeshbhai Jordaar (PRIME)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Yesterday night releases:*
> 
> *Malayalam:*
> Jo and Jo (PRIME USA)
> No Way Out (MMAX, PRIME)
> 21 Grams (Hotstar)
> Pathrosinte Padappukal (ZEE5)
> 
> *Tamil:*
> ...


JO & JO indiayil also available aanu ippol

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> JO & JO indiayil also available aanu ippol
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ivanmar ithra rahasyam aayi release cheyyunnathu enthinaanu !!!  :Doh:

----------


## sankar1992

> ivanmar ithra rahasyam aayi release cheyyunnathu enthinaanu !!!


Revenue share alle...so amazoninte bhagath ninnu promotion onnum kaanilla....

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Revenue share alle...so amazoninte bhagath ninnu promotion onnum kaanilla....


revenue kittiyal alle randu koottarkkum gunam.

Amazon can at least post in their Twitter/FB handles before about the upcoming release.

----------


## shortbread

> ivanmar ithra rahasyam aayi release cheyyunnathu enthinaanu !!!


I think it's to ensure theatrical run continues as much as possible, atleast this week.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ivanmar ithra rahasyam aayi release cheyyunnathu enthinaanu !!!


Avarku nashtam aayirikum ee deal...it seems Netflix & Amazon have stopped buying Malayalam films for direct ott release....

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## veiwer

> I think it's to ensure theatrical run continues as much as possible, atleast this week.


Yes, hridayam ingane ayirunillle?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## RenTom

Any update for "Makal" OTT release?

----------


## Nyk

Makal Manorama max , dont know release date

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Spiderman No Way Home Streaming On Netflix From June 13



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## don 2

`#SarkaruVaariPaata *Movie Will Be Available For All Subscribers On June 23rd From* #AmazonPrimeVideo


*In Telugu | Malayalam | Tamil Audios.*

----------


## don 2

JACK'N'JILL Malayalam Movie Streaming June 21st  From AMAZON PRIME VIDEOS

----------


## BangaloreaN

ee weekend releases kuravanu.
Only one confirmed release.

*O2* (Tamil) - Nayantara movie.

*Makal, Meri Awas Suno, Pathaam Valavu* - expected this month (30 days completed after theatre release).
*Jack N' Jill* - 21st June.
*Keedam, Trojan, Udal, Varayan* also expected after 20th.

*Doctor Strange* *in the Multiverse of Madness*- 22nd June (DSNP)

----------


## Young Mega Star

> ee weekend releases kuravanu.
> Only one confirmed release.
> 
> *O2* (Tamil) - Nayantara movie.
> 
> *Makal, Meri Awas Suno, Pathaam Valavu* - expected this month (30 days completed after theatre release).
> *Jack N' Jill* - 21st June.
> *Keedam, Trojan, Udal, Varayan* also expected after 20th.
> 
> *Doctor Strange* *in the Multiverse of Madness*- 22nd June (DSNP)


02 direct ott release ano? which platform?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 02 direct ott release ano? which platform?


Disney+ Hotstar

----------


## don 2

*​**കുറ്റവും ശിക്ഷയും ജൂൺ 24 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്*

----------


## anupkerb1

> Disney+ Hotstar


nerathe varumooo ???

----------


## don 2

> nerathe varumooo ???


11.30 to 11.45 time

----------


## don 2

#NenjukuNeedhi *Tamil Film Streaming On June 23rd From* #SonyLiv

----------


## Young Mega Star

> #NenjukuNeedhi *Tamil Film Streaming On June 23rd From* #SonyLiv


Remake of Article 15 bollywood anu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nenjuku Needhi Streaming On Sony LIV From June 23



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Jack N Jill Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

#O2 (oxygen) Tamil Movie Streaming Now On Disney+ #Hotstar

Audios - Tam•Kan•Tel•Mal

(Direct OTT Release)

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Patham Valavu & Makal Streaming Soon On Manorama Max



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## singam

*Good Luck Jerry ( Remake of Tamil Film Kolamavu Kokila)
*

----------


## singam

*Bhool Bhulaiyaa 2 Streaming on Netflix from June 19

*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Rachu

Runway 34 ethu OTT aanu release cheythathu?

----------


## nidzrulez

> Runway 34 ethu OTT aanu release cheythathu?


Amazon prime

----------


## Rachu

> Amazon prime


I think Only in India.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Oruvan1

ee padam nallathaano and hit aano !




> *Bhool Bhulaiyaa 2 Streaming on Netflix from June 19
> 
> *

----------


## nambiar

North India Above Average. One of the few Hindi movies which made money after covid.




> ee padam nallathaano and hit aano !

----------


## Sanchaari

> 


Not an entirely correct analysis. One of Liv's main advantage is live sports content, like hotstar. CL football - inte peril mathram indavum huge number of subscriptions.

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

#Udal *Malayalam Movie Streaming Very Soon On* #AmazonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

777 Charlie (2022) Digital Rights AMAZON PRIME VIDEOS

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

AnteSundaraniki (2022) Priemiers July 8 On #Netflix


Telugu + Tamil + Malayalam

----------


## don 2

The Batman Malayalam
ഇപ്പോൾ കാണൂ ദി ബാറ്റ്മാൻ മലയാളത്തിൽ ആമസോൺ പ്രൈമിൽ


https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web


#TheBatman #AmazonPrime #HollywoodMalayalam

----------


## Kocherukkan

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Too soon! People still want to see it theatres!!

----------


## don 2

*ലേറ്റസ്റ്റ് അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ജയസൂര്യ മൂവീ ജോൺ ലൂദർ ഡിജിറ്റൽ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് അവകാശം SonyLiv സ്വന്തമാക്കി*

----------


## don 2

*ലേറ്റസ്റ്റ് ഡിജിറ്റൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് മകൾ ജൂൺ 27 തിങ്കളാഴ്ച മനോരമ മാക്സ്*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## BangaloreaN

> *ലേറ്റസ്റ്റ് ഡിജിറ്റൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ് മകൾ ജൂൺ 27 തിങ്കളാഴ്ച മനോരമ മാക്സ്*


I feel OTT releases should be Thursday night or Friday night.

----------


## ashik999



----------


## don 2

*Vaashi (2022) Malayalam Movie Coming Soon On Netflix*

----------


## don 2

This Week OTT Relice Movies 


June 22




Doctor Strange the Multives madness :Eng, tam, mala, Telu, kana, Disny Hotstar


June 23
Sarkkaru vari patta:Telu, mala, Tami, Amzon prime Video


Nejukku needhi Tamil:Sony Live 


June 24


Kuttavum Sikshayum malayalam:Netfilix


Meri awaas suno Malayalam:Disny hotstar


Kathir Tamil:Aha tamil

----------


## ShahSM

Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness irangiyo? Hotstaril kaanunnilla but Vereyoridathu kandu..

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kocherukkan

> 


Felt like Kaithi and Vikram deserves to be on Netflix or Amazon Prime atleast.. Hotstar is a terrible streaming service, it often times ruins the quality too.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness irangiyo? Hotstaril kaanunnilla but Vereyoridathu kandu..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Naale irangum hotstaril..but print already leak aayi...may be overseasil streaming start cheythu kaanum

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Too soon! People still want to see it theatres!!


Now majority of viewers will be repeat audience .... Collection is nearing its end..by the time Vikram starts streaming the collection would be at lower levels..so no problems in streaming ... It's the new normal or trend ..within 30 days films come for streaming...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Thuramukham* (2022) Direct OTT Release On *Amazon prime video*




*Expected Date July 8*

----------


## aak

> *Thuramukham* (2022) Direct OTT Release On *Amazon prime video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expected Date July 8*


ee info aaru aanu ittathe?

----------


## Mike

> 


Nasipichu 🤦🏼*♂️

Deserves to be in Netflix or Amazon for the best experience in OTT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Thuramukham* (2022) Direct OTT Release On *Amazon prime video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expected Date July 8*


source please.

----------


## don 2

*നെഞ്ചുക്കു നീതി ഇപ്പോൾ SonyLiv ൽ*

*Nenjuku Needhi (Malayalam)*
The grim realities of caste discrimination come to light as an entitled but upright city cop ventures into Tamil Nadu’s heartland to investigate a murder.

https://www.sonyliv.com/movies/nenju...lam-1000176022

----------


## Harshavardhan

*Now OTT rules all the way ,all recent Malayalam movies released got little or very little audience coming to cinemas as majority of Kerala population wanted to watch at home after the so called coming of OTT platforms. Unless it is really big star movie or a lot of hype around the movie .*

----------


## don 2

I recommend watching Forensic on ZEE5 App. Click here to watch it. https://www.zee5.com/movies/details/.../0-0-1z5149852

----------


## don 2

Oh My God (2022) Malayalam Version Streaming Now On #ManoramaMAX #SimplySouth

----------


## don 2

Check out Meri Awas Suno on Disney+ Hotstar!


http://www.hotstar.com/1260105671

----------


## aak



----------


## K S Hrithwik

Kuttavum Shikshayum vannille 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

> Kuttavum Shikshayum vannille 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


No date changed

----------


## don 2

> Kuttavum Shikshayum vannille 
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


No date changed

----------


## don 2

*Kuttavum Shikshayum* (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On June 26 Sunday From *Netflix*

----------


## ShahSM

> ee padam nallathaano and hit aano !


എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിന്!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> ee padam nallathaano and hit aano !



Hit aanu.. time undel horror kaanan thalpparyam undengil kaanam. comedy kondu nirachittundu, pakshe adhellam nammal palathavan kandathu aanennu mathram. kandirikkam.

----------


## don 2

ഈശോ ജൂലൈ 8 or15 (sonyliv)


IN ജൂലൈ  8 (MANORAMA MAX)


പത്താം വളവ് ജൂലൈ 15 (MANORAMA MAX)


ജോൺ ലൂദർ ജൂലൈ 22 unofficial (MANORAMA MAX)


മകൾ ജൂലൈ 1 expected date (MANORAMA MAX)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Manorama Max Upcoming OTT Releases



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Anek (2022) Movie In Hindi, Tamil & Telugu Languages Now Streaming On Netflix

----------


## don 2

#KuttavumShikshayum Malayalam Movie Streaming Now On #Netflix

----------


## Naradhan

> എനിക്ക് ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടിന്!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Padathil kurachu cinedy undennathozhichaal pazhaya kadha thanne... Alone 2015 same story aanu ... Priyamaniyude Chaarulathayum ithe kadhayaanu ...

----------


## dabsinfo

Arjun Saravanan
@CINEMATENT
#MeriAwasSuno (Malayalam) Streaming Now On #disneyplushotstar

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

Vattam  (2022) Tamil Movie Coming Soon On #DisneyPlusHotstar 


OTT Release

----------


## ashik999



----------


## don 2

*#Kaduva  releasing in theatres worldwide on July 7th 2022!*


*Satellite Rights - #SuryaTV*


*Digital Rights - #AmazonPrimeVideo*

----------


## don 2

#SamratPrithviraj *Movie Streaming On July 1st From* #AmazonPrimeVideo


 *Hindi | Tamil | Telugu*

----------


## puttalu



----------


## don 2

Telugu Film #SarkaruVaariPaata Dubbed Version Tamil & Malayalam Audios Available Now On #AmazonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

https://ibb.co/9rpcyZ3

----------


## don 2

Confirmed


#Vikram *Streaming On July 8th From Disney+* #Hotstar


In Tamil, Malayalam, Telugu, Kannada, Hindi Audios


Watch Official Promo

----------


## ashik999



----------


## BangaloreaN

*A VIOLENT TALE* (Malayalam) - July 1 on Saina Play OTT





Trailer:

----------


## don 2

#Paka (River Of Blood) *Malayalam Film Streaming On July 7th From* #SonyLiv


*(Direct OTT Release)*

----------


## veiwer

> #Paka (River Of Blood) *Malayalam Film Streaming On July 7th From* #SonyLiv
> 
> 
> *(Direct OTT Release)*


Sony live ayathu kondu film moshamavan chancilla..cast arokke anu?

----------


## don 2

> sony live ayathu kondu film moshamavan chancilla..cast arokke anu?


a film by nithin lukose
produced by anurag kashyap, raj r. ( studio 99 films

----------


## don 2

> a film by nithin lukose
> produced by anurag kashyap, raj r. ( studio 99 films


Starring

Basil PauloseVinitha KoshyNithin GeorgeAbhilash NairAthul JohnJose KizhakkkanJoseph Manikkal

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Virata Parvam Streaming On Netflix From July 1



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

#VirataParvam *Telugu Movie Streaming On July 1st Friday From* #Netflix


*Also In Tamil & Malayalam Audios.*

----------


## don 2

The untold story of a son. The untold story of a father. The untold story of a SOLDIER. Major is coming to Netflix on 3rd July in Telugu, Hindi and Malayalam!

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Major Streaming On Netflix From July 3



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vikram Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From July 8



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> #VirataParvam *Telugu Movie Streaming On July 1st Friday From* #Netflix
> 
> 
> *Also In Tamil & Malayalam Audios.*



How was the reviews for the movie? hit ayiruno in teaters ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> How was the reviews for the movie? hit ayiruno in teaters ?


Decent to good reviews ..but disaster in box office.. 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Keedam Streaming On Zee5 From July 1



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Virata Parvam (2022) Movie In Telugu, Tamil & Malayalam Languages Now Streaming On Netflix

https://www.netflix.com/in/title/814...true&amp;clip=

----------


## don 2

https://www.zee5.com/movies/details/.../0-0-1z5172456

----------


## don 2

#StrangerThings *Season 4 Volume 2*
*STREAMING NOW ON* #Netflix


*Audios - English, Tamil*
*                Telugu, Hindi*


*The Epic Season Finale*

----------


## IndianGooner

> Decent to good reviews ..but disaster in box office.. 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Njan ഓര്*ത്തു directly OTT release aanenu

----------


## don 2

*കാത്തിരുപ്പിന് അവസാനം മലയാളം മൂവീ കുഞ്ഞെൽദോ ജൂലായ് 8  Zee 5*

----------


## ashik999

> *കാത്തിരുപ്പിന് അവസാനം മലയാളം മൂവീ കുഞ്ഞെൽദോ ജൂലായ് 8  Zee 5*



Ee film nu kaathirikkunnavar okke undo  :Ennekollu:

----------


## don 2

> Ee film nu kaathirikkunnavar okke undo


Undakkkum may be

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tamil Rockerz Streaming Soon On Sony LIV

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

F3 Streaming On Sony LIV From July 22



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Tamil Rockerz Streaming Soon On Sony LIV
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഇത് tamilrockerzൽ തന്നെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാരുന്നു!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ഇത് tamilrockerzൽ തന്നെ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാരുന്നു!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Avar enthayalum Sony liv release cheyyunathinte munpe release cheyyum  :Laughing: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

F3 (2022) Telugu Movie Streaming On July 22st  From #SonyLiv


Malayalam + Tamil + Kannada


Digital Release

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vaashi Streaming On Netflix From July 17



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

A judgment with two verdicts. One, of the case and one of a relationship *⚖️ *⚖️ 
*Vaashi is coming to Netflix on the 17th of July* in Malayalam, Tamil, Telugu and Kannada!


 #VaashiOnNetflix 
@ttovino @KeerthyOfficial

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

You are cordially invited to witness the wedding story of Sundara and Leela ❤️
Save the date! Ante Sundaraniki is coming to Netflix on the 10th of July in Telugu, Malayalam and Tamil.


#AnteSundaranikiOnNetflix


Actor Nani  Nazriya Nazim  #VivekAthreya

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Tamil Rockerz Teaser




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

https://youtu.be/tDEZ8q297-A

----------


## don 2

Coming soon to your screens!! We are super excited to announce that the digital rights of #Appan has been bagged by SonyLIV OTT Platform.(DIRECT OTT)

----------


## don 2

#FahadFaasil’s next #Malayankunju will have a straight #OTT premier on @PrimeVideoIN, for #Onam2022. 


The “survival thriller based on a land slip in Idukki”, written & camera by #MaheshNarayanan , directed by #Sajimon, music @arrahman is produced by fafa’s father #Fazil. https://t.co/YcNzBE0swc

----------


## don 2

*Dear friend on Netflix India From July 10*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Dear Friend Streaming On Netflix From July 10



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Darlings Streaming On Netflix From Aug 5



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Darlings Official Teaser




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Anu N

> Dear Friend Streaming On Netflix From July 10
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Tovino movies okke Netflix aano ippo edukkunne after Minnal Murali...Vashi, Dear Friend...Naradhan- prime eduthaarunnu, that may be because of Aashiq Abu and OPM..

----------


## puttalu



----------


## don 2

#Paka *(River Of Blood) Malayalam Movie Streaming Now On* #SonyLiv


*(Direct OTT Release)*

----------


## BangaloreaN

Releases expected this weekend:

*Paka* (Malayalam) - SonyLiv (Released on 6th)
*In* (Malayalam) - MMAX - 8th
*Kunjeldho* - ZEE5 - 8th
*Dear Friend* (Malayalam) - Netflix - 10th

*Vikram* - DSNP - 8th
*Patttampoochi* (Tamil) - Simply South - 8th

*Ante Sundaraniki / Aha Sundara -* Telugu / Malayalam  - Netflix - 10th

----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

Vijay Sethupathi's #Maamanithan Tamil Movie Streaming On #AhaTamil From JULY 15th.

----------


## don 2

Sammathame (2022) Telugu Movie Streaming on July 15th From #AhaVideo

----------


## don 2

777Charlie (2022) Movie Streaming On July 29th From #VootSelect 


Kannada Audio Only

----------


## puttalu



----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Nalla kachara saadanam . ithu undakiyavane ithupole konnu kaljirunekil nanayeneee

----------


## ashik999

Kummatty online screenings hosted by The Film Foundation


Kummatty online screenings hosted by The Film Foundation .  Expect blu-ray from Criterion Collection . May be a part of upcoming  Martin Scorsese's World Cinema Project

----------


## BangaloreaN

4 weeks or 1 month kondu movies OTT-yil varunnathum kuranju thudangiyittundu.
avideyum star value anusariche deals ulloo ennu thonnunnu.

Tovinoyude *Dear Friend* 30 days kazhinju OTT vannu, *Vaashi* 30 days akumpol OTT-yil varaan pokunnu.
But *Patham Valavu, Udal, Trojan, Varayan* polathe films ithu vare OTT vannittilla.
*Makal, John Luther* cinemakulum vannitttilla.
Manorama MAX edukkunna films OTT varaan delay kooduthal ullathayi thonnunnu.

*Kaduva* 30 days OTT release varumo ennu nokkam.

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> 4 weeks or 1 month kondu movies OTT-yil varunnathum kuranju thudangiyittundu.
> avideyum star value anusariche deals ulloo ennu thonnunnu.
> 
> Tovinoyude *Dear Friend* 30 days kazhinju OTT vannu, *Vaashi* 30 days akumpol OTT-yil varaan pokunnu.
> But *Patham Valavu, Udal, Trojan, Varayan* polathe films ithu vare OTT vannittilla.
> *Makal, John Luther* cinemakulum vannitttilla.
> Manorama MAX edukkunna films OTT varaan delay kooduthal ullathayi thonnunnu.
> 
> *Kaduva* 30 days OTT release varumo ennu nokkam.


Manorama Max odukkathe laag aan Makal okke vannittu 3 Masam engand aayi. Zee 5 also laag aan

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Manorama Max odukkathe laag aan Makal okke vannittu 3 Masam engand aayi. Zee 5 also laag aan
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Manorama MAX oru 5-6 padam medichu vekkum, ennittu oru planning illathe release cheyyum - ippol thanne _Makal, Johm Luther, Patham Valavu_ kayyil vechittu irakki vittathu IN enna movie.

Zee5 planning ariyan _Kunjeldho_ release mathram nokkiyal mathi - 6 masamayi kayyil irippundu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kummatty online screenings hosted by The Film Foundation
> 
> 
> Kummatty online screenings hosted by The Film Foundation .  Expect blu-ray from Criterion Collection . May be a part of upcoming  Martin Scorsese's World Cinema Project


one remastered 1080HD print was released on YouTube in 2020, restored by NFAI Pune.
The aspect ratio was still box size only, should wait to see if the new one will have a 16:9 or 2.35:1 ratio.
NFAI restoration looked like increased the brightness and contrast, though greatly improved from the poor print that is there on YouTube before.

----------


## sankar1992

> one remastered 1080HD print was released on YouTube in 2020, restored by NFAI Pune.
> The aspect ratio was still box size only, should wait to see if the new one will have a 16:9 or 2.35:1 ratio.
> NFAI restoration looked like increased the brightness and contrast, though greatly improved from the poor print that is there on YouTube before.


Padam flat aanu...cinemascope alla...so 1.33 Aspect ratio kittu. 16:9 venamengil zoom cheyth vekkanam...appol top and bottom cut aakum...

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Manorama MAX oru 5-6 padam medichu vekkum, ennittu oru planning illathe release cheyyum - ippol thanne _Makal, Johm Luther, Patham Valavu_ kayyil vechittu irakki vittathu IN enna movie.
> 
> Zee5 planning ariyan _Kunjeldho_ release mathram nokkiyal mathi - 6 masamayi kayyil irippundu.


Kunjeldho ee month ennu kand

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Kunjeldho ee month ennu kand
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Ath parayan thudangiyitu maasangal aayi  :Laughing:  :Ennekollu: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Padam flat aanu...cinemascope alla...so 1.33 Aspect ratio kittu. 16:9 venamengil zoom cheyth vekkanam...appol top and bottom cut aakum...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


appol ee varaan pokunna  screening and Criterion BluRay ithu pole Box aspect ratio thanne akumo?

----------


## ashik999

> appol ee varaan pokunna  screening and Criterion BluRay ithu pole Box aspect ratio thanne akumo?


Criterion always keeps original aspect ratio. So, if they release this on BD they will keep 1.33:1 ratio 

Example : -

----------


## sankar1992

> appol ee varaan pokunna  screening and Criterion BluRay ithu pole Box aspect ratio thanne akumo?


yes...need to crop if we want Cinemascope or 16:9

----------


## Balram

> 4 weeks or 1 month kondu movies OTT-yil varunnathum kuranju thudangiyittundu.
> avideyum star value anusariche deals ulloo ennu thonnunnu.
> 
> Tovinoyude *Dear Friend* 30 days kazhinju OTT vannu, *Vaashi* 30 days akumpol OTT-yil varaan pokunnu.
> But *Patham Valavu, Udal, Trojan, Varayan* polathe films ithu vare OTT vannittilla.
> *Makal, John Luther* cinemakulum vannitttilla.
> Manorama MAX edukkunna films OTT varaan delay kooduthal ullathayi thonnunnu.
> 
> *Kaduva* 30 days OTT release varumo ennu nokkam.



Prime Netflix Hotstar ellam edukkunna movies ethrayum pettennu thanne varum.. 

rights vittu pokathe Surya yum Manorama yum edukkunna movies theatre premier ellam kazhinje OTT varu.. 

pinne aarelum vaangande idhu ok OTT il varaan. theatre il ninnum onnum kittathathu kondu producer kooduthal paisa chodhikkunnu, kittunnilla. vittu kalayan producer kum madi. pinne cheriya movies ellam thanne full amount alla ennu thonunnu. views nu anusrichu aanu share kodukkunnathu .

----------


## Jamesfanboy

> Kummatty online screenings hosted by The Film Foundation
> 
> 
> Kummatty online screenings hosted by The Film Foundation .  Expect blu-ray from Criterion Collection . May be a part of upcoming  Martin Scorsese's World Cinema Project


Wow that's awesome. Grt news.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Prime Netflix Hotstar ellam edukkunna movies ethrayum pettennu thanne varum.. 
> 
> rights vittu pokathe Surya yum Manorama yum edukkunna movies theatre premier ellam kazhinje OTT varu.. 
> 
> pinne aarelum vaangande idhu ok OTT il varaan. theatre il ninnum onnum kittathathu kondu producer kooduthal paisa chodhikkunnu, kittunnilla. vittu kalayan producer kum madi. pinne cheriya movies ellam thanne full amount alla ennu thonunnu. views nu anusrichu aanu share kodukkunnathu .


BIg OTTs ippol star cast nokkiye padangal edukkunnollu, idatharam padangal SonyLIV or Zee5 eduthale ulloo, alelnkil revenue sharing basis-il stream cheyyanam.

theatres-il release aayi BO failure aakunna padanga athinu shesham OTT-kku poyal thuka nannayi kuraykkum ennanu kelkkunnathu.

----------


## Balram

> BIg OTTs ippol star cast nokkiye padangal edukkunnollu, idatharam padangal SonyLIV or Zee5 eduthale ulloo, alelnkil revenue sharing basis-il stream cheyyanam.
> 
> theatres-il release aayi BO failure aakunna padanga athinu shesham OTT-kku poyal thuka nannayi kuraykkum ennanu kelkkunnathu.



top stars nte padangalku thanneyanallo OTT yilum popularity ullathu. unknown star's nte padam malayalikal polum kaanunnundakilla. unless hit padam akanam. 

Minnal murali enna padam kondu OTT yil oru popularity Tovino kku undu. 

Fahad DQ Prithvi kkum ee demand undu. pakshe ethra naal ennundu. Drishyam 2 pole oru OTT Hit kodutha mohanlal nte avastha kandille. thallipoli padangal koduthaal pinne OTT teams um kai vidum.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

F3 Streaming On Netflix From July 22

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Godse Streaming On Netflix From July 17



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ithu ethramathe premiere aanuuu

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Avasanam vannu Alle...  :Laughing: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Vannu vannu vannu

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*ഒരു കിടിലൻ ഇൻവെസ്റ്റിഗേഷൻ ത്രില്ലർ വരുന്നുണ്ട് മക്കളെ*... 


*പത്താം വളവ് ജൂലൈ 22 മുതൽ മനോരമ മാക്സിൽ...*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Pathaam Valavu Streaming On Manorama Max From July 22



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

TamilRockers (2022) Tamil Movie Streaming On From August 19th  On #SonyLIV


OTT Release

----------


## don 2

Vijay Sethupathi's Malayalam film #191A will premiere directly soon on Disneyplus Hotstar.

----------


## aashiq1

https://www.netflix.com/in/title/816...&clip=81614642

Vaashi

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

777 Charlie Streaming Soon On Voot Select

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ShahSM

> TamilRockers (2022) Tamil Movie Streaming On From August 19th  On #SonyLIV
> 
> 
> OTT Release


Web series അല്ലെ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## ashik999



----------


## don 2

*Rocketry ജൂലായ് 26 ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം മലയാളം ഉൾപ്പെടെ  4 ഭാഷകളിൽ*

----------


## BangaloreaN

*'HOLY WOUND' (*_controversial Malayalam film_*)*will have a direct OTT release on new OTT platform *SS FRAMES* on* August 12.*

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*Thamannaah's #BabliBouncer Hindi Movie Streaming From September 23 only on #DisneyPlusHotstar*

----------


## don 2

*Kalidas Jayaram's #PaperRocket Tamil Web Series Streaming On July 29th From #Zee5*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Makal & John Luther Streaming Soon On Manorama Max



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Makal & John Luther Streaming Soon On Manorama Max
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Soon ennu paranjal adutha varsham aavum

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Soon ennu paranjal adutha varsham aavum
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Patham Valavum pinne ithu randum kazhinjitttu venam MAX-inu Priyane Odikkan  :Biggrin:

----------


## firecrown

Avasa Vyooham will be streaming soon on #SonyLIV.



https://twitter.com/SonyLIV/status/1550054357038534657

----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

ഇന്ന് രാത്രി 12 മണിക്ക് ശേഷം OTT റീലീസ്


Tomorrow Streaming:-


1⃣ - #PathaamValavu - Manorama MAX & Simply South - Malayalam


2⃣ - #F3 - SonyLIV & Netflix - Telugu + Tamil + Malayalam + Kannada + Hindi


3⃣ - #TheGrayMan Netflix - Dhanush Movie - English

----------


## don 2

*#JugJuggJeeyo Hindi Movie Now Streaming  On #AmazonPrimeVideo (Hindi Audio Only)*

----------


## don 2

Malayalam Movie #Pathaamvalavu Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo #ManoramaMAX & #SimplySouth ( Overseas)

----------


## don 2

*Telugu film #F3 Now Streaming On #Netflix & SonyLIV* 


*In Telugu, Tamil ,Kannada Audio's (മലയാളം ഇല്ല )*

----------


## don 2

* The Gray Man (2022) HD Original ✅*


*[English, Malayalam, Tamil, Telugu, Hindi, Kannada] Coming On 12.30pm*


*ഇന്ത്യൻ സമയം ഉച്ചക്ക് 12.30 ന് ആണ് Netflix ൽ മൂവി റിലീസ് ആവുന്നത്*

----------


## Tobiyas



----------


## BangaloreaN

> [FONT="][FONT="]*#JugJuggJeeyo Hindi Movie Now Streaming  On #AmazonPrimeVideo (Hindi Audio Only)*[/FONT][/FONT]


valare rahasyamayanallo release cheythathu.  :Laughing:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> valare rahasyamayanallo release cheythathu.


Prime day sales special  :Laughing: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## veiwer

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ee cinima irangiyille, njan eviduno kandathanallo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Ee cinima irangiyille, njan eviduno kandathanallo


HBO MAX release in April.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

The Gray Man Now Streaming On Netflix





Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#TheGrayMan Now Streaming On #Nerflix*


*In English, Malayalam, Tamil, Telugu, Hindi, Kannada Audio's*

----------


## don 2

*#ThBatman Streaming On July 27th From #AmazonPrimeVideo* 


*In English, Hindi, Tamil, Telugu, Kannada, Malayalam Audio's*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

19 1(a) Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From July 29



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Jurassic World Dominion (2022) now available on Digital

https://www.vudu.com/content/movies/...minion/2029022

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film 19(1)(a) Will Premiere On DisneyPlusHotstar From July 29th.*

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Telugu film #F3 Now Streaming On #Netflix & SonyLIV* 
> 
> 
> *In Telugu, Tamil ,Kannada Audio's (മലയാളം ഇല്ല )*


Malayalam und . Inale kurachu kandu

----------


## don 2

*SundariGardens Malayalam Movie Streaming Soon On SonyLIV Direct OTT*


*aparnabalamurali neerajmadhav*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sundari Gardens Streaming Soon On Sony LIV



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## jeseus

> The Gray Man Now Streaming On Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ethil Dhanush undo?

----------


## BONJOUR

> Ethil Dhanush undo?


Vijaysethupathi und  Ath kondayrkaam Dhanush nde pic kodthath

----------


## don 2

*Kaduva  Malayalam Movie 2022  Streaming On July 29 or Aug 5 From Amazon prime video*

----------


## BangaloreaN

*CHALACHITHRAM* - Malayalam movie - Direct OTT release on 1at August on multiple OTT platforms.



*Chalachithram Trailer | Alleppey Sudarsanan | Arya | Muhamed Musthafa | Gafoor Y Elliyaas*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

DARLING'S Streaming On Netflix From Aug 5







Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

777 Charlie Streaming On Voot Select From July 29



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## vipi

Aavasa vyuham (Best movie in state awards) streaming soon in Sony Liv

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Aavasa Vyooham Streaming On Sony LIV From Aug 4




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

https://saina-static-content.s3.amaz...-Movie-L_1.jpg

----------


## puttalu

Streaming on Saina Play

----------


## don 2

*#RocketryTheNambiEffect #Rocketry Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo* 


*In #Tamil, #Telugu, #Malayalam, #Kannada Audio's*

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Action Thriller #DBlock (2022) will be streaming from 1st August On #Tentkotta & #SimplySouth (Outside India*

----------


## firecrown

RRR now available also on Hotstar (except Hindi)

http://www.hotstar.com/1260108122

----------


## Harshavardhan

If they want to increase OTT release gap to 56 days still that is not going to make any difference for  bringing audience to cinema halls to watch  any low content value Malayalam movies. Apparently Prime and Netflix will not touch Malayalam movies if they cannot stream within 30 days , and they pay more money than theatrical revenue . 

Feouk and chamber still not understand  after pandemic everything changed and Family audience will only come to theater if the movie is really good and demands a watch in the cinema like Vikram,Malayankunju,KGF

----------


## firecrown

Minions The Rise of Gru digital release next Tuesday.

Theatrical release: July 1

Gap: 32 days

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Minions The Rise of Gru digital release next Tuesday.
> 
> Theatrical release: July 1
> 
> Gap: 32 days


Normal OTT release or Premium VOD release?

----------


## firecrown

> Normal OTT release or Premium VOD release?


VOD....Releasing on Netflix India in November..

Minions: The Rise of Gru is scheduled to stream on NBCUniversal's Peacock streaming service within four months of its theatrical release, as part of an 18-month deal. The film would then move to Netflix for 10 months, before returning to Peacock for the last four months

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Prakashan Parakatte Streaming On Zee5 From JULY 29

----------


## vipi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

```*july 29 streaming release```






```vattam [ disney plus hotstar ]```


```19(1)(a) [ disney plus hotstar ]```


```777 charli [ voot select ]```


```prakashan parakatte [ zee5 ]```

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*പ്രകാശൻ പറക്കട്ടെ നാളെ രാത്രി 11:30 മുതൽ Zee 5 ൽ*

----------


## anupkerb1

> *പ്രകാശൻ പറക്കട്ടെ നാളെ രാത്രി 11:30 മുതൽ Zee 5 ൽ*


Manorama Max ula movie engane aanu Zee 5 ??

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Manorama Max ula movie engane aanu Zee 5 ??


MMAX movie *Priyan Ottathilanu* aanu.

----------


## anupkerb1

> MMAX movie *Priyan Ottathilanu* aanu.


2um 2 padam aanoo .2 ilum sharafudeen tane aanooo

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 2um 2 padam aanoo .2 ilum sharafudeen tane aanooo


Prakashan Parakkatte - Mathew, Dileesh, Dhyan, Aju, Saiju
Priyan Ottathilanu - Sharafudeen, Nyla Usha, Mammootty

----------


## K S Hrithwik

Sundari Gardens

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## puttalu

> Streaming on Saina Play


ഞാൻ  നിരുപാധികം മാപ്പ് ചോദിക്കുന്നു :Namichu:  :Namichu:  I took a bullet for the team yesterday. Remember, time is precious.

----------


## don 2

*#777Charlie Kannada Movie Now Streaming On #VootSelect*


*Kannada Audio Only , No Dubbed*

----------


## don 2

> Manorama Max ula movie engane aanu Zee 5 ??


Relaseing on zee5 only ok

----------


## RenTom

777 Charlie Kannada version has released in VOOT With NO subtitles also...!!!!! I hope this gets released in some other platform also.

----------


## ShahSM

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Malayalam Film #Eesho Streaming On August 25th From #SonyLive (Direct OTT Release)

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*Tamil Movie #PolamaOorgolam Now Streaming On #SimplySouth*





*#GoodluckJerry Hindi Film Now Streaming On #HotStar (No Dubb)*



*#19(1)(a) Malayalam Film Now Streaming On #HotStar*





*Tamil Movie #Vattam Now Streaming On #HotStar*





*Telugu Movie #Shikaru Now Streaming On #AhaVideo*

*#PrakashanParakkatte Malayalam Film Now Streaming On #Zee5*

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kaduva Streaming On Amazon Prime From Aug 4



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Kaduva* 2022 Streaming Aug 4th Thursday From *Amazon Prime Video*

----------


## don 2

*John Luther* (2022) Malayalam Movie *Streaming* On *August 5th Friday* From *ManoramaMax*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

John Luther Streaming On Manorama Max From Aug 5



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

#777Charlie Dubbed Versions Expected To Premiere On August 12th On #PrimeVideo


In Telugu - Tamil - Malayalam - Hindi Audios.

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*#Cadavar Movie Streaming On August 12th From #DisneyPlusHotstar (Direct OTT)*


* In : Tamil, Malayalam, Telugu & Kannada Audio's*

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Film #Maha Streaming From August 5th On #AhaTamil (Tamil Audio Only, No Dubbed)*

----------


## don 2

*ഡി ബ്ലോക്ക് തമിഴ് മൂവീ  രാത്രി 12 സിംപ്ലിസൗത്ത്*

----------


## don 2

*യെസ്മ സീരീസ് മലയാളം OTT പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം എത്തി ആദ്യ മലയാളം സീരീസ് നാൻസി*

https://yessma.com/home

----------


## don 2

*#TheWarriorr premiering on Disney+ Hotstar, August 11th*


*Telugu & Tamil Audio (മലയാളം ചില്ലപ്പോൾ ഹോട്സ്റ്റാർ ഡബ്ബ് ചെയ്ത് ഇറക്കാൻ സാധ്യത ഉണ്ട് , മൂവി ഇറങ്ങിയാൽ മാത്രമേ അറിയാൻ കഴിയൂ...!!!)*

----------


## don 2

#RashtrakavachOm
#OM Hindi Movie Streaming On August 11th From
#Zee5

----------


## hsalihba

Next weekend mega aanallo
Primeil
- Kaduva
- Thirteen lives (e)

Netflixil 
- Darlings (h)

Sonylivil
- Aavasavyuham
- Victim (t)

Manoramamax, simplysouth 
- John luther

Disney+
- Prey (e)

Vere ethelum??

----------


## don 2

സായ് പല്ലവി ഗാർഗി ആഗസ്റ്റ് 19 Sony Liv

*ഷാജികൈലാസ്  മോഹൻലാൽ മൂവീ എലോൺ ആഗസ്റ്റ് 19 (Expect) ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

Tamil Action Thriller #DBlock Now Streaming On #Tentkotta & #SimplySouth (Outside India)

----------


## don 2

*Telugu Film #HappyBirthday will premiere on Netflix India on August 8th*

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Film #Maayon Streaming On August 5th From #SimplySouth*

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Film #Jivi2 Coming August 19th Directly On #AHATamil (Direct OTT Release)*

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Maha Streaming On Aha Tamil From Aug 5



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thank You Streaming On Amazon Prime From Aug 12



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Alone* *(2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming soon on Disney Plus Hotstar*




*Expected Date August 19*

----------


## don 2

*Yaanai Tamil Movie Streaming August 12 Friday Zee 5*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Maha Streaming On Aha Tamil From Aug 5
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


OTT release on 15th day from theatre release  :Eek: 

This movie released on 22-July.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> OTT release on 15th day from theatre release 
> 
> This movie released on 22-July.


2 Days polum odaatha padam alle..ithilum nerathe varendath aayirunu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> OTT release on 15th day from theatre release 
> 
> This movie released on 22-July.


Simbu cameo aanoo . engane oru padam release kurichu ketatayi polum orkunilaa

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 2 Days polum odaatha padam alle..ithilum nerathe varendath aayirunu
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Tamilil 30 days/ 42 days polathe restrictions onnum ille???

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Tamilil 30 days/ 42 days polathe restrictions onnum ille???


Angane onnumilla ennu thonunu...almost all films including superstar films 30 daysil OTTyil vararundu...

Ee padam kure kaalam pettiyil irunna padam alle....so ott deal okke adyame nadathi kaanum

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> OTT release on 15th day from theatre release 
> 
> This movie released on 22-July.



aa poster kandal arinju koode aa cinemayude nilavaram..  :Swoon:

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Movie #Gargi Premiering On August 12th From #SonyLiv**Confirmed*


*In TAMIL + TELUGU + MALAYALAM + KANNADA Languages*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Gargi Streaming On Sony LIV From Aug 12

----------


## Akhil krishnan

The Warrior Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Aug 11



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film #Kaduva Streaming Now On #AmazonePrimeVideo*

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film #AvasaVyooham Now Streaming On #SonyLiv*


*In Malayalam | Tamil | Telugu | Hindi Audios*

----------


## Tobiyas

*Kaduva Now Streaming on PrimeVideo*

----------


## ShahSM

> *Malayalam Film #AvasaVyooham Now Streaming On #SonyLiv*
> 
> 
> *In Malayalam | Tamil | Telugu | Hindi Audios*


ഇതാരേലും കണ്ടോ?

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Malayalam Film #AvasaVyooham Now Streaming On #SonyLiv*
> 
> 
> *In Malayalam | Tamil | Telugu | Hindi Audios*


ഡോക്യൂമെന്ററി ആണെന് തോന്നുന്നു . 15 മിനിറ്റ് കണ്ടു നിർത്തി .SONYLIV ൽ അന്യഭാഷയിൽ മികച്ച ചിത്രങ്ങൾ വരുമ്പോൾ , മലയാളത്തിൽ ഇപ്പോൾ തനി കൂതറ സാധനങ്ങൾ ആണലോ അവർ എടുക്കുന്നത്      :Namichu:

----------


## don 2

*Tonig*ht OTT Release (5th Aug 2022)


*#JohnLuther - #ManoramaMax**& #SimplySouth*
*#PakkaCommercial - #Ahavideo* 
*#Maha - #AhaTamil* 
*#Maayon - #TentKotta & #SimplySouth*
*#Victim - #SonyLiv*
*#Darlings - #Netflix*

----------


## don 2

*#Victim Tamil Anthology Film , Four Stories (Part 1,2,3,4) Now Streaming On #SonyLIV*


*In TAMIL | TELUGU | MALAYALAM | KANNADA | HINDI Audio's*

----------


## anupkerb1

> *#Victim Tamil Anthology Film , Four Stories (Part 1,2,3,4) Now Streaming On #SonyLIV*
> 
> 
> *In TAMIL | TELUGU | MALAYALAM | KANNADA | HINDI Audio's*


Kop series aarnooo

----------


## Kerala Strikers

JohnLuther midnight varum alle? Atho manorama late ano?




> *Tonig*ht OTT Release (5th Aug 2022)
> 
> 
> *#JohnLuther - #ManoramaMax**& #SimplySouth*
> *#PakkaCommercial - #Ahavideo* 
> *#Maha - #AhaTamil* 
> *#Maayon - #TentKotta & #SimplySouth*
> *#Victim - #SonyLiv*
> *#Darlings - #Netflix*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kop series aarnooo


Series aanu (4 episodes), Anthology film alla.

----------


## firecrown

John Luther now streaming on Prime Video ManoramaMAX channel

----------


## anupkerb1

> Series aanu (4 episodes), Anthology film alla.


Pa ranjith peru kandapol tane nirthi . Time waste aakunila

----------


## RenTom

Maayon release aayille?

----------


## don 2

*Alia Bhatt's #Darlings Hindi Movie Now Streaming On #Netflix (Hindi Audio Only , No Dubbed Version)*

----------


## don 2

*#Prey English Movie Now Streaming On #Hulu*

----------


## aashiq1

Aavasavyuham-(Malayalam)
The fragile ecosystem of a small island in Kochi, the exotic migration of birds to the mangroves, the fisherman and the impending danger from a petroleum company have contributed to Joys metamorphosis. Locals recall, in a tale mixed with myth, divinity and disturbing ecological disruptions, that Joy may not be just an ordinary man.
https://www.sonyliv.com/movies/Aavas...am)-1000182321

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Next weekend mega aanallo
> Primeil
> - Kaduva
> - Thirteen lives (e)
> 
> Netflixil 
> - Darlings (h)
> 
> Sonylivil
> ...


LUCK - Apple TV+
Maha (Tamil) - Aha Tamil

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Pa ranjith peru kandapol tane nirthi . Time waste aakunila


Pa. Ranjith bhedam director alle - sthiram Dalit related topics anenkilum?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Maayon release aayille?


ithuvare engum kandilla.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> DARLING'S Streaming On Netflix From Aug 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


This one is good.  :Thumbup1:

----------


## anupkerb1

> Pa. Ranjith bhedam director alle - sthiram Dalit related topics anenkilum?


Enik nalla koothara aanu . Dalit topic alathe aa mala vannathinu vere onum parayanila . International don padam eduthalum athilum dalit . Mukyamanthri raji vekkanam enu parayuna pole .. pa renjith anenu arinjal try polum cheyila . Nere chavuttukuttayilek

----------


## don 2

_*Upcoming OTT Release*_




_*Alone - Disney Plus Hotstar*_


_*Malayankunju - Amazon Prime Video*_


_*Priyan Ottathilanu - Manorama Max*_


_*Makal - Manorama Max*_


*Udal Amazon Prime*


*Eesho SonyLiv*








_ഓണത്തിന് മുൻപേ വരാം അല്ലെങ്കിൽ ഓണത്തിന് വരാം_


_ഇനിയും മൂവീസ് പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാം_

----------


## don 2

*കുഞ്ചാക്കോ ബോബൻ മൂവി ന്നാ താൻ കേസ് കൊട് ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ്  ഡിസ്നി+ ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

*മലയൻ കുഞ്ഞ് ആഗസ്റ്റ് 11 വ്യാഴാഴ്ച ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## don 2

*Telugu Film #HappyBirthday Now Streaming On #Netflix (Telugu Audio Only)*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *മലയൻ കുഞ്ഞ് ആഗസ്റ്റ് 11 വ്യാഴാഴ്ച ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*


3 weeks OTT release 😮😮😮

Vijayannan kalippikkum. 🔥🔥🔥

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

DELHI CRIME Season 2 Streaming On Netflix From Aug 26






Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Telugu Film Bangarraju Tamil Dubbed Version #ThangaRaja HDRIp Now Available From #ZeeNetwork*

----------


## don 2

*മഹാവീര്യർ   Coming Soon* *ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

The Legend (2022) Tamil
Movie Streaming Soon From #DisneyPlusHotstar


Malayalam +Telugu +Kannada +Hindi


August  Digital Release

----------


## don 2

*പാപ്പൻ ഓണം സ്പെഷ്യൽ*  


*Zee 5  Expect സെപ്റ്റംബർ 2*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Hindi film #ShabaashMithu will premiere on Netflix and Voot on August 12th.*


*In Hindi | Tamil | Telugu Audios*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Heaven Streaming Soon On Disney + Hotstar

----------


## firecrown

Orphan First Kill digital premiere on 19th August...will be available to rent on Prime Video in India

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## don 2

*#Heaven - (Ott Release) Coming soon on Disney+ Hotstar*

----------


## don 2

*◆ #Malayankunju - Amazon -Malayalam*


*◆ #TheWarrior - Hotstar - Telugu & Tamil*


*◆ #RashtraKavachOm #OM - Zee5 - Hindi Only*


*◆ #Thankyou - Amazon Prime - Telugu Only*

----------


## don 2

*മഹാവീര്യർ  മലയാളം മൂവി* 


*Streaming ON ആഗസ്റ്റ് 18  (Expect  ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Priyan Ottathilaanu Streaming Soon On Manorama Max



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Saathan



----------


## don 2

*Hindi Film #RashtraKavachOm #OM Now Streaming On #Zee5*
*(️ Audio :- Hindi Only)*

----------


## don 2

*മലയാളം മൂവി ഹെവൻ ആഗസ്റ്റ്  19 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Priyan Ottathilaanu Streaming Soon On Manorama Max
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


MAKAL Manorama Onathinu thinnan pazhuppikkan pathayathil vechirikkukayakum.

----------


## Balram

> MAKAL Manorama Onathinu thinnan pazhuppikkan pathayathil vechirikkukayakum.



Sathyan andhikaad padam alle. pazhukum thorum veeryam koodunna wine aanu.  :Razz:  nannayi veeryam koodittu TV il irakkanam ennittu OTT  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> MAKAL Manorama Onathinu thinnan pazhuppikkan pathayathil vechirikkukayakum.


 :Yes3:  Makal Onam TV Premiere undu ...so OTT also aa timeil nokiyal mathi...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Heaven Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From Aug 19



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#Cadaver Now Streaming On #Hotstar* 


*️Audio : Tamil | Telugu | Malayalam | Kannada | Hindi !*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Makal Onam TV Premiere undu ...so OTT also aa timeil nokiyal mathi...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


MAKAL - August 18

----------


## don 2

*Today OTT Releases :-*


* Holy Wound (2022) #Malayalam** ✅* 


* Cadaver (2022) #Malayalam**+ #Tamil**+ #Telugu**+ #Kannada**+ #Hindi**✅*


* Gargi (2022) #Tamil**+ #Hindi**HDRip ✅*


* Shabaash MITHU (2022) #Tamil**+ #Hindi**+ #Telugu**✅ *

----------


## sreeoman



----------


## don 2

*തമിഴ് റോക്കേഴ്സ് Web S ആഗസ്റ്റ് 19 Sony Liv*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Yaanai Streaming On Zee5 From Aug 19



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Son Of Alibaba Naalpathonnaman* | Malayalam Full Movie |

----------


## aak



----------


## renjuus

> 


Kidu film  :Doh:

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Today OTT Releases :-*
> 
> 
> * Holy Wound (2022) #Malayalam** ✅* 
> 
> 
> * Cadaver (2022) #Malayalam**+ #Tamil**+ #Telugu**+ #Kannada**+ #Hindi**✅*
> 
> 
> ...


ഗാർഗി കിടിലൻ പടം , ക്ലൈമാക്സ് ശരിക്കും ഞെട്ടിച്ചു .ഇടിമിന്നൽ വന്ന പോലൊരു സാധനം . ഐഷുവിനു ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു സിനിമ ഉണ്ടാക്കിയതിൽ അഭിമാനിക്കാം  :Band:

----------


## firecrown

Malayalam Found footage horror film "Vazhiye" is now available on VOD outside India

https://www.amazon.com/Vazhiye-Jeffi...eo%2C88&sr=1-2

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Makal Streaming On Manorama Max From Aug 18



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*"Priyan Ottathilanu" Malayalam Movie Streaming Expected On September 2 Via #Manoramamax.*

----------


## don 2

*"Hasyam" Malayalam Movie Coming Soon On #RootsVideo (Direct OTT).*

----------


## don 2

*Alone* *2022 Malayalam Movie Streaming Expect  Aug 26th On  Disney Plus Hotstar*




*Direct OTT Release*

----------


## singam



----------


## firecrown

OTT movie Puzha (2020) now available on youtube

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> OTT movie Puzha (2020) now available on youtube


This movie released in theatres on 12-Jan-2018

http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sho...=1#post8255780

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Alone* *2022 Malayalam Movie Streaming Expect  Aug 26th On  Disney Plus Hotstar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Direct OTT Release*


eni 10 days ale ulo. athinulil annoucementum , release undakumooo ??

----------


## firecrown

Top Gun Maverick streaming on VOD platforms in India from 24th August

Pre-ordering started on BMS Stream: https://in.bookmyshow.com/kochi/movi...ick/ET00076943

----------


## don 2

*പാപ്പൻ Malayalam Movie 2022 Zee 5 ദുൽഖർ* *സൽമാൻ*
*മൂവി സീതാരാമം 2022 ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*
*തിരുവോണം സെപ്റ്റംബർ 8  Expect*

----------


## don 2

*ഉടൽ മലയാളം മൂവി 2022 ആഗസ്റ്റ് 26 ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം Expect*

----------


## don 2

Malayalam Film #Makala Now Streaming On #ManoramaMAX & #SimplySouth

----------


## don 2

#Makal (M) - #ManoramaMax (Available)
19th August
#Heaven (M) - #DisneyPlusHotstar
#Yaanai (T) - #Zee5
#Dejavu (T) - #Tentkotta & #Simply South
#Tamilrockerz (T) - #SonyLiv
#Jiivi2 (T) - #AhaTamil
#Highway (TI) - #AhaVideo
#Duranga (H) - #Zee5
#Bairagee (K) - #VootSelect
#Sherdil (H) - #Netflix

----------


## Akhil krishnan



----------


## don 2

Hindi Film #Shamshera Now
Streaming On #AmazonePrimeVideo Surprise Release
In #Hindi #Tamil, #telugu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Shamshera Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Jordan Peele's Nope on VOD next Thursday (overseas only)

----------


## don 2

*OTT അപ്ഡേറ്റ് ഈശോ ജയസൂര്യ മൂവീ ആഗസ്റ്റ് 25  Sony Liv*
*25 ആണെങ്കിലും 24 ന് തന്നെ സിനിമ വരും*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

CuttPutlli Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Sep 2 



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

*RATSASAN REMAKE
*

----------


## don 2

*#Sayanna Varthakal - Streaming Now On SunNxt (Available Outside India)*

----------


## IndianGooner

> *RATSASAN REMAKE
> *


Again bollywood.  Namichu. Thank God it is OTT.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Again bollywood.  Namichu. Thank God it is OTT.


OTT-kku vendi mathram cheyyunna padam aakum, quick and easy money.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> OTT-kku vendi mathram cheyyunna padam aakum, quick and easy money.


Athe...Hotstar aayitu contract undennu kettu... Akki's next films mikkathum ott releases aanu...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thor Love & Thunder Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Sep 8



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*രാമറാവു ഓൺ ഡ്യൂട്ടി ആഗസ്റ്റ് 26 Sony Liv*

----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

*Solamante Theneechakal (2022) Malayalam Movie Coming Soon On Manorama Max*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> *Solamante Theneechakal (2022) Malayalam Movie Coming *Soon* On Manorama Max*


'Soon' and Manorama MAX 😁

----------


## hsalihba

Expected and soon, randum artham illatha verumvaakkukal

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Expected and soon, randum artham illatha verumvaakkukal


soon or late, ella azchayum 5-6 films OTT varunnundu from different languages (Telugu, Kannada films koodi kaanunnavar anenkil weekly oru 10 padam kittum)
So, oru padam allenkil veronnu, supply thadasam illathe pokunnundu.
kaanan padam illatha situation varunnilla, kaanan samyam thikayatha preshname ulloo.

----------


## BangaloreaN

*HIT  : The First Case* (Hindi) on 28-August on NetFlix

----------


## BangaloreaN

*In a first, OTT streaming surpasses cable TV, captures largest share of TV viewing: Nielsen*

*According to Nielsen, OTT streaming now accounts for 34.8 per cent of total television consumption in the US. This is ahead of cable TV and broadcast.*


OTT streaming platforms have surpassed cable TV in the US, according to the latest data from Nielsen.

Its official: OTT streaming platforms are now surpassing cable TV in the US, according to the latest data from Nielsenthe global marketing research firm. The news comes as online streaming platforms get ready for their big releases in the months of August and September with over a $1 billion at stake. The biggest release this month is HBO Maxs House of Dragon which premiered yesterday and is now available on Disney+Hotstar in India. Meanwhile, Amazon Prime Video is betting big on the _Lord of the Rings: the Rings of Power_ which releases on September 1. And these shows come at a time when online streaming continues to grow bigger, especially in markets such as the US.

According to Nielsens The Gauge, which is its monthly total TV and streaming snapshot, streaming now accounts for 34.8 per cent of total television consumption in the US. Cable and Broadcast came in at 34.4 per cent and 21.6 per cent respectively. The report notes that while streaming usage has surpassed that of Broadcast TV before, this is the first time it has also exceeded cable viewing.

The report is another confirmation of how viewing behaviours have shifted drastically and this change in the pattern will continue. While both broadcast and cable are seeing a decline on a yearly basis, Streaming has seen double-digit growth, according to the numbers.

Nielsens data also showed that time spent streaming in July averaged nearly 191 billion minutes per week, and each of the five measurement weeks in July 2022 now accounts for five of the six highest-volume streaming weeks on record. The biggest winners in the streaming space were Prime Video, Netflix, Hulu and YouTube as each captured record-high shares again in July after previously doing so in June. While Netflix has seen some trouble in recent months, it continues to hold the largest share of overall TV viewing for a streaming platform with 8 per cent. Netflixs numbers were boosted by the release of Stranger Things Season 4, according to Nielsen, which accounts for nearly 18 billion viewing minutes by itself.

----------


## hsalihba

. Edited

----------


## hsalihba

> soon or late, ella azchayum 5-6 films OTT varunnundu from different languages (Telugu, Kannada films koodi kaanunnavar anenkil weekly oru 10 padam kittum)
> So, oru padam allenkil veronnu, supply thadasam illathe pokunnundu.
> kaanan padam illatha situation varunnilla, kaanan samyam thikayatha preshname ulloo.


Mikkathum chavaru alle, aah ullathu kondu onam pole

----------


## puttalu

Theneechakal waiting patiently at Manorama MAX to be released.( Futuristic photo from 2075)




> 'Soon' and Manorama MAX 

----------


## puttalu

This is true. A decent cable service with sports channels cost around 70- 80 dollar per month. There are repeat programs and plenty of ads.  You can get 3-4 OTT services for that price ( Netflix, Prime, Disney plus would cover most of the contents). Much better selection and quality of contents. 




> *In a first, OTT streaming surpasses cable TV, captures largest share of TV viewing: Nielsen*
> 
> *According to Nielsen, OTT streaming now accounts for 34.8 per cent of total television consumption in the US. This is ahead of cable TV and broadcast.*
> OTT streaming platforms have surpassed cable TV in the US, according to the latest data from Nielsen.
> 
> Its official: OTT streaming platforms are now surpassing cable TV in the US, according to the latest data from Nielsenthe global marketing research firm. The news comes as online streaming platforms get ready for their big releases in the months of August and September with over a $1 billion at stake. The biggest release this month is HBO Maxs House of Dragon which premiered yesterday and is now available on Disney+Hotstar in India. Meanwhile, Amazon Prime Video is betting big on the _Lord of the Rings: the Rings of Power_ which releases on September 1. And these shows come at a time when online streaming continues to grow bigger, especially in markets such as the US.
> 
> According to Nielsens The Gauge, which is its monthly total TV and streaming snapshot, streaming now accounts for 34.8 per cent of total television consumption in the US. Cable and Broadcast came in at 34.4 per cent and 21.6 per cent respectively. The report notes that while streaming usage has surpassed that of Broadcast TV before, this is the first time it has also exceeded cable viewing.
> 
> ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Priyan Ottathilaanu Streaming On Manorama Max From September 2



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*പ്രിയൻ ഓട്ടത്തിലാണ് 2022 Malayalam Movie Streaming ON സെപ്റ്റംബർ 2 മനോരമ മാക്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം സിംപ്ലിസൗത്ത്*

----------


## don 2

*പ്യാലി  Malayalam Movie ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ്  Zee 5*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sundari Gardens Streaming On Sony LIV From September 2nd

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Top Gun Maverick Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Rental Basis )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*HASYAM* Malayalam movie streaming soon on ROOTS OTT platform - direct OTT release.
Directed by Jayaraj.

----------


## don 2

*സോളമന്റെ തേനീച്ചകൾ സെപ്റ്റംബർ 17 Manorama Max Expect*

----------


## Cinemalover

Eesho streaming date?

----------


## taradas

> Eesho streaming date?


Eesho date confirm ayo,,,????

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Vikrant Rona Streaming On Zee5 From September 2

----------


## don 2

Vikrant Rona (2022) Kannada Movie Streaming on September 2nd From #Zee5


❗No Info about other Audios

----------


## don 2

*#My Dear Bootham - Streaming From Sep 2 On Zee5*

----------


## don 2

GuluGulu (2022) Tamil Movie Digital Premiere From 27th August | Saturday On #SunNXT


 #Santhanam #AthulyaChandra #NamitaKrishnamurthy #RathnaKumar #SanthoshNarayanan #GuluGuluOnSunNXT

----------


## don 2

*Kuri (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On August 31 From Sunnxt* 


*Official Announcement Soon*

----------


## don 2

Tamil Film #Viruman Leaked by
einthusan, Wait for official OTT release Expecting next
month (Now Leaked in Low Quality Maximum quality

----------


## don 2

Tamil Film #KuruthiAattam Now Streaming On #AhaTamil (️ Audio :- Tamil Only)

Tamil Film #Battery Now Streaming On #SimplySouth, #TentKotta (️ Audio :- Tamil Only)

----------


## don 2

*OTT അപ്ഡേറ്റ് കുറി ആഗസ്റ്റ് 31ബുധനാഴ്ച Sun NXT* 
*സുന്ദരീ ഗാർഡൻസ് സെപ്റ്റംബർ 01 വ്യാഴാഴ്ച*
*പ്രിയൻ ഓട്ടത്തിലാണ്* *സെപ്റ്റംബർ  02 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച Enjoy OTT Movies*

----------


## anupkerb1

> *OTT അപ്ഡേറ്റ് കുറി ആഗസ്റ്റ് 31ബുധനാഴ്ച Sun NXT* 
> *സുന്ദരീ ഗാർഡൻസ് സെപ്റ്റംബർ 01 വ്യാഴാഴ്ച*
> *പ്രിയൻ ഓട്ടത്തിലാണ്* *സെപ്റ്റംബർ  02 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച Enjoy OTT Movies*


Sayanna Varthakal enanu

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Sayanna Varthakal enanu


SUNNXT aanu.
Outside India already available aanu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Viruman Now Streaming On Einthusan ( Overseas )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Viruman Now Streaming On Einthusan ( Overseas )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk



ee Einthusan legal aano ?  :Confused:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> ee Einthusan legal aano ?


Nop...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Rachu

Einthusan num poottikkumo.. :Doh:   :Eh?:

----------


## don 2

Telugu Film #RamaraoOnDuty Will Premiering From September 15th On #SonyLIV


🎙️ AUDIO :- TELUGU | TAMIL | MALAYALAM | KANNADA

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Rama Rao On Duty Streaming On Sony LIv From September 15



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## singam

*Gulu Gulu Streaming now on SUN Nxt
*

----------


## don 2

Katteri tamil movie streming netflix september 2 tamil telgu kannada malayalam audios

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

*Pinocchio* (live action movie) releasing on Disney+ (direct OTT) on September 8.



Another *Pinocchio* (animation) movie from Netflix animation will release in Novemeber/ Decemebr.

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*ഉടൽ മലയാളം  മൂവീ 2022*
*സെപ്റ്റംബർ 8 ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Valare nalla oru ithuu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bheemla Nayak Tamil Version Streaming Soon On Aha Tamil



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

Kidilan saadanam , bahubali 2 wait cheytha pole waiting for Season 3 ..  S2>S1

----------


## firecrown

Paappan on Zee5 after 40 days

----------


## don 2

*പാപ്പൻ മലയാളം മൂവീ സെപ്റ്റംബർ 7 ഉത്രാടം നാളിൽ Zee 5*


*സുരേഷ് ഗോപി ജോഷി*

----------


## don 2

Surprise Streaming #PriyanOttathilaanu Now Streaming On #manoramaMAX

----------


## don 2

*സുന്ദരി ഗാർഡൻസ്* *Malayalam Movie 2022*
*Today  On SonyLiv*
*Direct OTT Release*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#Vikrant Rona - Telugu, Malayalam, Tamil Languages Streaming From Sep 16 On Disney+ Hotstar*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Streaming Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sakutumba Sametha (Kannada) Streaming now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SachinMammookka

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nalla padam, 18 polum aakathe penkutty (not 18 assumption) pregnant aanennu arinju abortion aanennu aanu manassilayathu nayika doctore sameepikkuka without parents consent and force doctor for same, luckily initial result was false positive 🙏🏻


Divorce aayi veettil nikkunna nayika nayakantem lover intem premem pottikkan Facebook il kayari fake profile undakki nayakane pati fake cheating allegations undakkuka lover ine thettidharippikkuka ennittu Thummiyal therikkane mookkanel angu therikkatte ennu nyayikarikkuka oru relationship nashippichittu parayan patiya nyayam.. 

Oru prethyekathara nayika. Ithrem kanane kazhinjillu.:: director and script writer enthano udheshikkunne

----------


## sachin

OTT moviesinu rating kodukunna oru thread undel kollamayirunnu kandavar rating koduthal  nalla padam ethanennu ariyan pattumayirunnu…..

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Nna Thaan Case Kodu Streaming On Disney+Hotstar From Sep 8th




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Onam Special Release* 
*#NnaThaanCaseKodu Malayalam Movie Streaming On September 8th From #DisneyPlusHotstar*

----------


## don 2

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Seetaramam* Streaming Sep 9th Friday From *Amazon Prime Video*

----------


## veiwer

> *Seetaramam* Streaming Sep 9th Friday From *Amazon Prime Video*


Seetaramam ippozhum Nalla collection undallo..
Hindi dubb ne badhikumo?

----------


## Balram

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Virkam Hotstar il vannthalle ..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> Virkam Hotstar il vannthalle ..


Sharing aanu with Zee5

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Virkam Hotstar il vannthalle ..


Sharing with Zee5... Zee5 il Vanna RRR hotstarilum stream cheyyunundu...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Thallumaala Streaming On Netflix From Sep 11



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999

> Thallumaala Streaming On Netflix From Sep 11
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Nice line up for OTT releases than theaters  :Grin: 

Hotstar - NTCK
Zee5 - Paappan
Netflix - Thallumaala
Amazon Prime - ?   Sita Ramam - May be  ?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Nice line up for OTT releases than theaters 
> 
> Hotstar - NTCK
> Zee5 - Paappan
> Netflix - Thallumaala
> Amazon Prime - ?   Sita Ramam - May be  ?


Sita Ramam will mostly premiere on 9th September ...they have started teasing the release

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999

> Sita Ramam will mostly premiere on 9th September ...they have started teasing the release
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Yes, confirmed.

----------


## don 2

*തല്ലുമാല സെപ്റ്റംബർ 11 ഞായറാഴ്ച നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്*

----------


## don 2

SitaRamam (2022) Telugu Movie Streaming From Sep 9th On #AmazonPrimeVideo


Malayalam + Tamil 


Digital Release

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Malayalam OTT Releases This Week 


*#Paappan - Sep 6  @Zee5India*
*#NnaThanCaseKodu - Sep 8 @DisneyPlusHS*
*#SitaRamam - Sep 9 @PrimeVideoIN*
*#Thallumaala - Sep 11 @NetflixIndia*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*udal🅰️ expecting from september 8*

----------


## hsalihba

Mahaveeryar update undo?

----------


## advaithh09

> Mahaveeryar update undo?


Illa nothing as of now

----------


## ashik999

Mahaveeryar um Disney+ alle ? Change cheytha climax aakumo OTT release ?

----------


## Balram

> Mahaveeryar um Disney+ alle ? Change cheytha climax aakumo OTT release ?



Prime alle MAhaveeryar ?

----------


## ashik999

> Prime alle MAhaveeryar ?


Ah. Ok. I thought Disney+. OTT varenda time kazhinjallo.

----------


## Balram

> Ah. Ok. I thought Disney+. OTT varenda time kazhinjallo.



50 days aakana pokunne..  :Confused:  ini prime vendennu vecho..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## don 2

*പാൽ തൂ ജാൻവർ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## anupkerb1

> 50 days aakana pokunne..  ini prime vendennu vecho..


Normally zee5 sunnxt delay . Paapan vare zee5 vanu. Mahaveeryar avar pinvagiyo result kandu

----------


## ITV

> Normally zee5 sunnxt delay . Paapan vare zee5 vanu. Mahaveeryar avar pinvagiyo result kandu


മഹാവീര്യർ തിരുവനന്തപുരത്ത് കുറെ ഇടത്ത് 35ആം ദിവസം പോസ്റ്റർ കണ്ടു

----------


## aashiq1

> *പാൽ തൂ ജാൻവർ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*


Ivaru amazonine patichanelum jeecicholum.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Viruman Streaming On Amazon Prime From Sep 11



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Balram

> Ivaru amazonine patichanelum jeecicholum.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


amazon netflix polullavar industry il ulla top teams ne avarkku vendi movie undaakan vendi contact cheyyunnundu.. OTT kku pattiya story. athu pole eduthu kodukkunnu ivar. randu kootarum happy.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## advaithh09

Pappan now Streaming in Zee5

----------


## don 2

*Viruman* *Tamil 2022 Streaming On Amazon Prime , September 11th*

----------


## don 2

Viruman (2022) Tamil Movie Streaming From Sep 11th On #SimplySouth 


Digital Release

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Viruman Streaming On Amazon Prime From Sep 11
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Streaming On Amazon Prime & Simply South From September 11



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Nna Thaan Case Kodu Streaming Now on Hotstar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Vikrant Rona (2022) Malayalam  Streaming From Sep 16th On #DisneyPlusHotstar*


*Digital Release*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Toworrow TONIGHT Digital RELEASES :-


 AMAZON PRIME VIDEO & SIMPLY SOUTH #Tenkotta


▪️ SitaRamam (Multiple Audio)


 AHA 


▪️ BheemlaNayak (Tamil)


 NETFLIX 


▪️ CobraKai "S05" (Hindi, English)

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0G...tv_dp_share_mv

Streaming Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Thor Love and Thunder Streaming Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.netflix.com/in/title/815...&clip=81617135

Thallumaala Streaming Now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*ഒരുതെക്കൻ തല്ല് കേസ്*


*ഒക്ടോബർ 9 നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് Expect*

----------


## don 2

*⚡️Malayalam Film #AttentionPlease Will Premiere On September 16th On Netflix⚡*

----------


## ashik999

From 15th Sep on Netflix 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

Ela veezha poonchira update vallathum?

----------


## don 2

Cobra (Tamil ) Streaming On 30th  September On Sony LIV ...
Also in Telugu, Malayalam and Kannada ...

----------


## don 2

*ഒറ്റ് മലയാളം മൂവി ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ  പ്രൈം*


*ബ്രമാസ്ത്ര ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ഡിസ്നി+ ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## muzammil

ഇലവീഴാപൂഞ്ചിറ എന്ന് റിലീസ് ആകും

----------


## anupkerb1

> ഇലവീഴാപൂഞ്ചിറ എന്ന് റിലീസ് ആകും


arekilum vaangiyal release aakum

----------


## don 2

*ധനുഷ് മൂവീ തിരുച്ചിത്രാമ്പലം സെപ്റ്റംബർ 18 Netflix SunNxt Expect*

----------


## king sasi

> *ധനുഷ് മൂവീ തിരുച്ചിത്രാമ്പലം സെപ്റ്റംബർ 18 Netflix SunNxt Expect*


 malayalam undaavo?

----------


## don 2

'Eesho' is coming! The thriller from the Jayasuriya-Nadirshah combo will be streaming on SonyLIV from Oct 5th.


Releasing in: Malayalam | Tamil | Telugu | Kannada | Hindi |


#Eesho #EeshoOnSonyLIV #SonyLIV

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*Telugu Film #RamaraoOnDuty Streaming Now On #SonyLIV*


_️ AUDIO :- TELUGU | TAMIL | MALAYALAM | KANNADA_

----------


## don 2

#VikrantRona (Telugu Version) will premiere on Disney+ Hotstar tonight at 12AM.

----------


## don 2

⚒️Atithi Bhooto Bhava Will Premiere On September 23rd On Zee 5

----------


## don 2

#JUBLIEE WILL BE STREAMING ON #CHAUPAL IN PUNJABI LANGUAGE ON OCTOBER 15th 2022.

----------


## don 2

✈️Korean Series Missing The Other Side Will Premiere On October 12th On Netflix.

----------


## don 2

TeesMaarKhan (2022) Telugu Movie now streaming on #PrimeVideo


#AadiSaikumar #PayalRajput


Malayalam Version Coming Soon
Tamil Version Coming Soon

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Disney+Hotstar Now equipped with Dolby Atmos



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

EXCLUSIVE:
#Vanangaan will have a direct @PrimeVideoIN release.


#Suriya41 - #Bala - #Suriya - #KritiShetty

----------


## don 2

*#SolamanteTheneechakal Malayalam Movie Streaming From October 1st On #manoranamax & #SimplySouth (Overseas) Confirmed*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> EXCLUSIVE:
> #Vanangaan will have a direct @PrimeVideoIN release.
> 
> 
> #Suriya41 - #Bala - #Suriya - #KritiShetty


Fake news aanennu kelkunundu... confirmed aano ???

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Fake news aanennu kelkunundu... confirmed aano ???
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


OTT star Suriya

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> EXCLUSIVE:
> #Vanangaan will have a direct @PrimeVideoIN release.
> 
> 
> #Suriya41 - #Bala - #Suriya - #KritiShetty


Ithil Mamitha Baiju alleee heroine

----------


## don 2

ഈശോ ഓഫീഷ്യൽ Trailer September 19 തിങ്കളാഴ്ച വൈകുന്നേരം 6:30 വരും*

----------


## ABE

> EXCLUSIVE:
> #Vanangaan will have a direct @PrimeVideoIN release.
> 
> 
> #Suriya41 - #Bala - #Suriya - #KritiShetty


Surya -Bala padam ninnupoyille?
Surya walk out of that movie ennokke news kandaayirunnu.

----------


## don 2

*#Ranga Tamil Movie Available Now From #AstroFirstOTT (Overseas)*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Surya -Bala padam ninnupoyille?
> Surya walk out of that movie ennokke news kandaayirunnu.


Illa...shoot okke nadakkunundu....

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## daredevil

Mahaveeryar OTT irangiyo? Eath platform aanu?

----------


## don 2

_*#Vanangaan* 2023 Theatrical Release✨_


_Confirmed by Sakthivelan B_


_Don't Believe Rumours🙏_


*_#Suriya | #GVP | #Bala_*

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Diary Streaming On Aha Tamil From Sep 23



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Diary Streaming On Aha Tamil From Sep 23
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Waiting....

----------


## JeevanCK

[deleting wrong post]

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 





> malayalam undaavo?


Malayalam version also undu 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Liger



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Liger
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Saala Crossbreed

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Telugu film #Liger is expected to premiere on Disney+ Hotstar on September 22nd.


Tel. Tam. Kan. Mal.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Captain Streaming On Zee5 From September 30th



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

Vikrant rona tamil or malayalam available ano for watching?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Vikrant rona tamil or malayalam available ano for watching?


Tamil version available in hotstar

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Movie #Captain will premiere From September 30th On #zee5 Officially Confirmed*


*Audio:- #Tamil | #Telugu (മലയാളം ഇല്ല)*

----------


## don 2

*#Liger - Streaming Now On on Disney+ Hotstar #Malayalam, #Tamil, #Telugu & #Kannada*




Check out Liger - Saala Crossbreed on Disney+ Hotstar! https://www.hotstar.com/1260115642

----------


## Rachu

'Hush' aarenkilum kando? Enthanu abhiprayam??

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഇതിൽ ഇവന് വികാണോ , അതോ തന്മാത്രയിലെ പോലെ ഓര്മക്കുറവാണോ , പച്ച കുതിരയിലെ ദിലീപ് പോലെ വല്ലതും ആണോ . പേര് ചോദിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഓര്മ കുറവ് ഉള്ളപോലെ കുറച്ചു നേരം ഓർത്തു എടുത്തു ആണ് പറയുന്നത്തു , പിന്നെ പച്ച കുതിരയിലെ പോലെ കുറെ അപ ശബ്*ദവും ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ...

----------


## Micheal Appa

> ഇതിൽ ഇവന് വികാണോ , അതോ തന്മാത്രയിലെ പോലെ ഓര്മക്കുറവാണോ , പച്ച കുതിരയിലെ ദിലീപ് പോലെ വല്ലതും ആണോ . പേര് ചോദിക്കുമ്പോൾ ഓര്മ കുറവ് ഉള്ളപോലെ കുറച്ചു നേരം ഓർത്തു എടുത്തു ആണ് പറയുന്നത്തു , പിന്നെ പച്ച കുതിരയിലെ പോലെ കുറെ അപ ശബ്*ദവും ഉണ്ടാക്കുന്നുണ്ട് ...


Innu kanditt parayam

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> Diary Streaming On Aha Tamil From Sep 23
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Streaming Now

----------


## don 2

#Thiruchitrambalam is now streaming on Sun NXT in 4K Dolby Atmos with English subtitles.


Tam. Tel. Kan. Mal.

----------


## don 2

"Ghund Kadh Le Ni Sohreyan Da Pind Aa Gaya" (2022) – An Indian Punjabi-Language Romantic Comedy Drama Film Now Streaming On ZEE5 In #Punjabi Language

----------


## don 2

"Jamtara: Sabka Number Ayega: Season 2" – A Netflix Original Indian Hindi-Language Crime Thriller Drama Series now Streaming On Netflix  In #Hindi, #English, #Tamil &  #Telugu Languages.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Cobra Streaming On SONY LIV From September 28th

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

Cobra (2022) Tamil Movie streaming from Sep 28 on #SonyLIV


Malayalam +Telugu +Kannada


#ChiyaanVikram #SrinidhiShetty #MrinaliniRavi

----------


## don 2

At last ❤️,


#777Charlie(Malayalam,Tamil,Telugu,Hindi) available for rent from Sept 30 on the #PrimeVideoStore

----------


## Akhil krishnan

777 Charlie Dubbed Versions Streaming On Amazon Prime From Sep 30



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*മലയാളം മൂവി പാൽ തൂ ജാൻവർ ഒക്ടോബർ 14  Expect ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

*കുഞ്ചാക്കോ ബോബൻ അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമി  ഒറ്റ് Coming Soon ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Theerppu Streaming Soon On Disney+Hotstar



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*തീർപ്പ് സെപ്റ്റംബർ 30 ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ്* ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

The Legend (2022) Tamil Movie September 30th On #DisneyPlusHotstar

----------


## don 2

Karthikeya2 (2022) Tamil +Telugu
Streaming On Oct 5th #ZEE5

----------


## anupkerb1

Cobra Streaming now in Sony Liv

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Balram

Prime and Netflix vaari koottuka aanallo..  :Popcorn:

----------


## don 2

King Fish (2022) Malayalam Movie Coming Soon On #SunNXT

----------


## ashik999



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Lal Jose (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On September 30 Friday From Zee5*

----------


## ALEXI

Streaming from September 30

----------


## don 2

*സെപ്റ്റംബർ 30 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച റിലീസ് ചെയ്യുന്ന  ഡിജിറ്റൽ സിനിമകൾ*


  *1    777 ചാർളി* *ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*
*2 തീർപ്പ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*
*3 ലാൽജോസ്  Zee 5*
*4 ലെജൻ്റ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*
*5 ക്യാപ്റ്റൻ Zee 5*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Netflix



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Telugu Movie #SakiniDakini Streaming On September 30th (Tonight 12am) Form #Netflix* 


* Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

OTTU Streaming Soon On Saina Play



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

കുഞ്ചാക്കോ ബോബനും അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമിയും ഒന്നിക്കുന്ന "ഒറ്റ്" ഉടൻ വരുന്നു Saina Play OTT യിലൂടെ 


EXPECT THE MOST UNEXPECTED..!! #Ottu Coming Soon On #SainaPlayApp


#KunchackoBoban #ArvindSwami #FelliniTP


@ottumovieofficial @apnabhidu @fellu1987 @augustcinema @Shajinadesan.official @yourseesha @amaldaliz @Gautham___sankar @aj_music_producer @kailasmenon2000 @writer.sanjeev @Appubhattathiri @abraham.midhun @ssyamanthak @stephy_zaviour @Shaneemz @vinayaksasikumar


#NewMalayalamMovie #StayTuned #KunjackoBoban #AravindSwamy #Mumbai #MalayalamThriller #ThrillingSoon

----------


## don 2

*കുഞ്ചാക്കോ ബോബൻ അരവിന്ദ് സ്വാമി മൂവീ ഒറ്റ്* *(മലയാളം)*
*ഒക്ടോബർ 6 സിംപ്ലിസൗത്ത്*

----------


## Micheal Appa

> *Telugu Movie #SakiniDakini Streaming On September 30th (Tonight 12am) Form #Netflix* 
> 
> 
> * Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam*


Ithu innu release undo midnight

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

> Ithu innu release undo midnight
> 
> Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


Yes inddd Netflixill release

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Yes inddd Netflixill release


Ok 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

മൾട്ടി സ്റ്റാർ ഫൺ ചിത്രം പീസ്. ഒക്ടോബർ 5 മുതൽ സൺ നെസ്റ്റിൽ.

----------


## hsalihba

5th kollaalo. Eesho, peace and thekkan thallu case on simply south

----------


## don 2

The fights among villagers to fight the culprit among them.


#OruThekkanThalluCase, featuring the finest stars of Mollywood, is coming to Simply South on October 5 to stream worldwide, excluding India.


Available in Malayalam, Tamil, and Telugu.


Biju Menon | Roshan Mathew | Nimisha Sajayan | #Padmapriya | E4Entertainment | #Malayalam | #Tamil | #Telugu | #OruThekkanThalluCaseOnSimplySouth | #SayNoToPiracy | #IdhuVeraLevelEntertainment

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*ഒരു തെക്കൻ തല്ല് കേസ് ഒക്ടോബർ 6 വ്യാഴാഴ്ച നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്   ഒഫീഷ്യൽ ഡേറ്റ്*

----------


## don 2

*ആസിഫ് അലി സിബിമലയിൽ മൂവീ* *കൊത്ത് ഡിജിറ്റൽ* *റൈറ്റ്സ്* 
*നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> 5th kollaalo. Eesho, peace and thekkan thallu case on simply south


OTT releases kandu theerkkan pattatha reethiyil koodi koodi varunnu.

----------


## shml

> OTT releases kandu theerkkan pattatha reethiyil koodi koodi varunnu.


1 veetham 3 neram angatu kazhikkuka (sorry kanuka)

----------


## JeevanCK

> OTT releases kandu theerkkan pattatha reethiyil koodi koodi varunnu.


After ONAM there was a 3 - 4 dry weeks with no new releases . Same will happen after all this Pooja releases . So you will get enough time to watch all during the next dry spell .

----------


## puttalu

ഇനിയും കുറെ വരാനുണ്ടല്ലോ 
ഉടൽ
വരയൻ 
പന്ത്രണ്ടു
ഉല്ലാസം
അടിത്തട്ട്  
ഇല വീഴാ പൂഞ്ചിറ 
പദ്മ 
മഹാ വീര്യർ 
സഭാഷ് ചന്ദ്ര ബോസ് 
മൈക്ക്
കുടുക്ക് 
കർണൻ നെപ്പോളിയൻ ഭഗത്സിങ്ങ്



 Not included anything that is already planned for release. Which one are you waiting the most for ?

----------


## Masscool

> ഇനിയും കുറെ വരാനുണ്ടല്ലോ 
> ഉടൽ
> വരയൻ 
> പന്ത്രണ്ടു
> ഉല്ലാസം
> അടിത്തട്ട്  
> ഇല വീഴാ പൂഞ്ചിറ 
> പദ്മ 
> മഹാ വീര്യർ 
> ...


Padma, mahaveerar hotstar. Bakki no idea

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film #Eesho Now Streaming On #SonyLIV*


*️ Audio:- മലയാളം | தமிழ் |  తెలుగు | ಕನ್ನಡ | हिन्दी*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Chackz FAN

Ottu Movie OTT Streaming from 06-10-22 through Prime Video, Simply South, Manorama Max & Saina Play

----------


## Balram

> Ottu Movie OTT Streaming from 06-10-22 through Prime Video, Simply South, Manorama Max & Saina Play



appo views nu anusarichu aayirikkum allo endhellum kittunnathu..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Zee5



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Karthikeya 2 Now Streaming On Zee5

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bimbisara Streaming On Zee5 From Oct 21

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## hsalihba

@Akhil krishnan
 @don 2

Thanks for all updates. Keep up good work. Nannaayi

----------


## veiwer

> ഇനിയും കുറെ വരാനുണ്ടല്ലോ 
> ഉടൽ
> വരയൻ 
> പന്ത്രണ്ടു
> ഉല്ലാസം
> അടിത്തട്ട്  
> ഇല വീഴാ പൂഞ്ചിറ 
> പദ്മ 
> മഹാ വീര്യർ 
> ...


Udal, ilaveezha poonchira Okke Nalla abhiprayam kitiya movies anu

----------


## hsalihba

Kochaal as well enthelum update?

----------


## Chackz FAN

OTTU / RENDAGAM

----------


## puttalu

Thanks for keeping the thread active



> @Akhil krishnan
>  @don 2
> 
> Thanks for all updates. Keep up good work. Nannaayi

----------


## puttalu

udal prime il varunnu ennu kettu. no confirmation




> Udal, ilaveezha poonchira Okke Nalla abhiprayam kitiya movies anu

----------


## don 2

> @Akhil krishnan
>  @don 2
> 
> Thanks for all updates. Keep up good work. Nannaayi


Wellcome my dear friend

----------


## don 2

*#Maja Ma - Streaming Now On Amazon Prime Video*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Lal Singh Chaddha Now Streaming On Netflix



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Hindi Film #LaalSinghChaddha**Now Streaming On #Netflix*


*️Audio:- #Hindi, #Telugu, #Tamil*

----------


## ashik999



----------


## don 2

*#Ammu Movie Streaming On October 19th From #AmazonPrime*


*️ Audios :- Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam, Kannada & Hindi*

----------


## Balram

> *#Ammu Movie Streaming On October 19th From #AmazonPrime*
> 
> 
> *️ Audios :- Telugu, Tamil, Malayalam, Kannada & Hindi*



Telugu aanalle..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## don 2

> Telugu aanalle..


Original Telugu

----------


## don 2

*#DongalunnaruJagratha Movie Now Streaming On #Netflix* 


*️ Audio's :- #Telugu, #Tamil, #Malayalam

*
*#LuckyMan (Remake Oh my Kadavule) Kannada Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo*

----------


## don 2

*Telugu Film #Thankyou Malayalam Dubbed Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo*

----------


## puttalu

Is Vikranth Rona available in malayalam?  Is it only on Hotstar or any other OTT platform?

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Film #Trigger Streaming From October 14th Through #ahatamil & #SimplySouth*

----------


## don 2

VendhuThanindhathuKaadu OTT Premiere expected on Oct 21 on Prime as a Diwali Weekend Special..⭐

----------


## don 2

*#PaalthuJanwar Malayalam Movie Streaming Soon From #DisneyPlusHotstar (Date Not Announced)*

----------


## don 2

*#PaalthuJanwar Malayalam Movie Streaming From October 14th On #DisneyPlusHotstar**Confirmed*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Oke Oka Jeevitham Streaming On Sony LIV From Oct 20



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Telugu film #OkeOkaJeevitham will premiere on SonyLIV on October 20th.*


*️Audio:- Telu, Tam, Kan, Mal*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

അനൂപ് മേനോൻ നായകനായ കിംഗ് ഫിഷ് ഒക്ടോബർ 15 മുതൽ സൺ നെസ്റ്റിൽ.


Official Confirm

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Tamil film #VendhuThanindhathuKaadu will premiere on Amazon Prime on October 13th.

----------


## don 2

*റോഷാക്ക് മലയാളം മൂവീ*
*Streaming Coming Soon* *ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ്* ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*
*Expecting നവംബർ 4* 
*11   5G സ്പീഡ്*

----------


## Rachu

Netflix inu padam kodukkadhirunnathu kondu avaru Mammookkayodu pinangumo aavo.. :Moodoff:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ariyippu Streaming Soon On Netflix



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*# Ariyippu* the Kunchakko Boban starrer by Mahesh Narayanan to have a *direct OTT release via @ netflix*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Palthu Janwar Streaming On Disney+ Hotstar From Oct 14



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Buffoon Streaming On Netflix From Oct 14



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*അനൂപ് മേനോൻ സുരഭീ ലക്ഷ്മി പത്മ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

*സൂപ്പർ സ്റ്റാർ ആക്ഷൻ കിംഗ് സുരേഷ് ഗോപി* 
*മേഹൂം മൂസ Coming Soon*
*Zee5*

----------


## don 2

Major OTT Releases this week


#VTK - Amazon Prime (Oct 13th)
#NenuMeekuBaagaKavalsinavaadini - Aha (Oct 13th)
#PaalthuJanwar - Oct 14th (Hotstar)
#KingFish - Oct 14th (SunNxt)
#Trigger - Oct 14th (Aha)
#Clerks3 - Oct 14th (Lionsgate)
#Dobaara - Oct 15th (Netflix)
#Buffoon - Oct 14th (Netflix)
#TheGoodBoss - Oct 14th
#Kanam - Oct 20th
(SonyLIV)
#JurassicWorldDominion - Oct 17th

----------


## JeevanCK

MAHAVEERYAR aarkkum venda ennu thonnunnu

----------


## IndianGooner

Also what about Elaveezhapoonchira? Ott release aayal national level critics enthayalum നല്ല abhiprayam parayum.  
More over ippozhthe current event Kathi kerunna samayam koode aanu. Appo നല്ല reach um kittum.

----------


## Arya



----------


## don 2

Brahmastra (2022) Hindi Movie streaming from October 23rd on #DisneyPlusHotstar


Malayalam + Tamil + Telugu 


#RanbirKapoor #AliaBhatt #Nagarjuna #AmitabhBachchan #ShahrukhKhan #MouniRoy

----------


## advaithh09

Palthu Janwar streaming now 👇🏻
https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/pa...war/1260118980

----------


## don 2

ധനുഷ് തമിഴ് മൂവീ നാനേ വരുവേൻ Available ലീക്കെഡ് Movie 480 P Ienthusan Website ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം Expect ഒക്ടോബർ 20

----------


## hsalihba

Diwali malayalam ott releases??

----------


## don 2

*ദുൽഖർ സൽമാൻ മൂവീ ചുപ്പ് ഹിന്ദി  Coming Soon* *Zee 5 Expect ഒക്ടോബർ 20*

----------


## don 2

*Kannada Movie Kantara Digital Rights Amazon Prime*

----------


## puttalu

Manorama Max ( Pathivu pole, coming soooooooooooooon)

----------


## Akhil krishnan

King Fish Now Streaming On SunNXT



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Bimbisara Streaming On Zee5 From Oct 21



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

പൊന്നിയൻ സെൽവൻ Part 1 Coming Soon  Amazon Prime Expect November 4 


*മൈക്ക് മലയാളം മൂവീ* Coming Soon  *മനോരമ* *മാക്സ് ആമസോൺ* *പ്രൈം*

----------


## don 2

*Bimbisara October 21 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച മലയാളം ഉൾപ്പെടെയുള്ള ഭാഷകളിൽ Zee 5 ലൂടെ*

----------


## don 2

തിയേറ്ററിൽ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ടും ഇതുവരെ ഡിജിറ്റൽ ഒട്ടിട്ടി റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമകൾ️


● the legend (tamil) streaming on disney plus hotstar ( expected date )
● macherla niyojakavargam (telugu) streaming  on amazon prime video ( expected date )


️ october 21 friday ott digital release movie's 
● bimbisara (telugu) streaming on  zee5 ( expected date )


️ october 23 sunday ott digital release movie's 
● bhremasthra (hindi) streaming on disney plus hotstar ( expected date )

----------


## AUks

> തിയേറ്ററിൽ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ടും ഇതുവരെ ഡിജിറ്റൽ ഒട്ടിട്ടി റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമകൾ️
> 
> 
> ● the legend (tamil) streaming on disney plus hotstar ( expected date )
> ● macherla niyojakavargam (telugu) streaming  on amazon prime video ( expected date )
> 
> 
> ️ october 21 friday ott digital release movie's 
> ● bimbisara (telugu) streaming on  zee5 ( expected date )
> ...


Ila veezha punchira eppozhanenn ariyuo

Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

> Ila veezha punchira eppozhanenn ariyuo
> 
> Sent from my RMX2156 using Tapatalk


no idea brother 
if I get update I will post here thanks

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> തിയേറ്ററിൽ റിലീസ് ആയിട്ടും ഇതുവരെ ഡിജിറ്റൽ ഒട്ടിട്ടി റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാത്ത സിനിമകൾ️
> 
> 
> ● the legend (tamil) streaming on disney plus hotstar ( expected date )
> ● macherla niyojakavargam (telugu) streaming  on amazon prime video ( expected date )
> 
> 
> ️ october 21 friday ott digital release movie's 
> ● bimbisara (telugu) streaming on  zee5 ( expected date )
> ...


Mahaveeryar 

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

> Mahaveeryar 
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Next month November

----------


## Cinemalover

Kochaal streaming date?

----------


## shml

released in theatres and yet to release in ott

bonsai, pathirakkalam, 21 diamonds, arakkirukkan, 2 days, school diary, angane njanum premichu, velakkariyayirunthalum, kenalum kinarum, ennalum sharath, wonder boys
french viplavam, 1948 kalam paranjath, oru careebiyan udayip, prana, ningal camera nireekshan, theerumanam, swarnamalsiangal, thenkashikattu, muttayikallanum mammaliyum
the sound story, prakashante metro, the great indian road movie, oru nakshathramulla akasham, adutha chodyam, kunjiramante kuppayam, shakthan market
viplavam jayikkanullathanu, big salute, ennodu para ilu ennu, nervarennu immini, roudram 2019, oru kadathu nadan, 
makkana, odunnor, varthakal ithuvare, Marjara oru kalluvacha nuna, changayi, bododhayam, kshanam, michael coffee house, vellaram kunnile vellimeenukal, station 5, 
kannadi,  anandakalyanam, escape, ente mazha, gramavrikshathile kuyil, moori, kaypakka, kshanikam,  four, trojan, kalachekon, thattukada muthal cemetery vare, 
viddikalude mash,panthrand, porkkalam, 


kochal, karnan nepoleon bagath singh, udal, varayan, bullet, adithatu, emi, santacruze, ullasam, pyali, madappally united, ilaveezhapoonjira, padma, mahaveeryar
headmaster, sabhash chandrabose, two men, pothum thala, mike, simon daniel, uthami
mathukuttiyude vazhikal, thee, ulkkanal, kudukku 2025, neepa, sreedhanya catering service
pathonpatham noottandu, kothu, vishudha mejo, chattambi, koshichayante parambu, karthikeya 2, ormmakalil, vellarikkapattanam, mei hoom moosa, rorshach
eni utharam, sidhy, my name is azhakan, varal, shubhadinam, oru pakka nadan premam, vichithram

----------


## veiwer

> released in theatres and yet to release in ott
> 
> bonsai, pathirakkalam, 21 diamonds, arakkirukkan, 2 days, school diary, angane njanum premichu, velakkariyayirunthalum, kenalum kinarum, ennalum sharath, wonder boys
> french viplavam, 1948 kalam paranjath, oru careebiyan udayip, prana, ningal camera nireekshan, theerumanam, swarnamalsiangal, thenkashikattu, muttayikallanum mammaliyum
> the sound story, prakashante metro, the great indian road movie, oru nakshathramulla akasham, adutha chodyam, kunjiramante kuppayam, shakthan market
> viplavam jayikkanullathanu, big salute, ennodu para ilu ennu, nervarennu immini, roudram 2019, oru kadathu nadan, 
> makkana, odunnor, varthakal ithuvare, Marjara oru kalluvacha nuna, changayi, bododhayam, kshanam, michael coffee house, vellaram kunnile vellimeenukal, station 5, 
> kannadi,  anandakalyanam, escape, ente mazha, gramavrikshathile kuyil, moori, kaypakka, kshanikam,  four, trojan, kalachekon, thattukada muthal cemetery vare, 
> viddikalude mash,panthrand, porkkalam, 
> ...


YouTube il enkilum irakkamayirunu..
Let poeple see

----------


## don 2

Next week OTT Releases:
Netflix:
Oct 19- #theschoolforgoodandevil
Oct 21- #Barbarian    , #FromScratch2022
Oct 23- #KrishnaVrindaVihari
Zee5:
Oct 21- #Bimbisara, #Triplling
SonyLIV:
Oct 20- #OkeOkaJeevitham
PrimeVideo:
Oct 19- #Ammu
Oct 21- #ThePeripheral, #FourMoreShotsPlease
Hotstar:
Oct 23- #Brahmastra
AhaTamil:
Oct 21- #pettaikaali
AhaVideo:
Oct 21- #Unstoppable2WithNBK Ep 2

----------


## don 2

ആസിഫലി *കൊത്ത് Expect ഒക്ടോബർ 21 23 നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്    നിഖിലാ വിമൽ*  *ആസിഫ് അലി*

----------


## don 2

*ആൺകുട്ടിയായി ജീവിക്കാനിഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്ന സാറയുടെ ജീവിതം പറഞ്ഞ സിനിമ ,ബോളിവുഡ് താരം ജോൺ എബ്രഹാം ആദ്യമായി മലയാളത്തിൽ നിർമിച്ച ചിത്രം " മൈക്ക് " ഒക്ടോബർ 21 നു മനോരമ മാക്സിലൂടെ നിങ്ങളിലേക്ക് എത്തുന്നു*........


*Wait & Watch | Mike Streaming on Oct 21st | manoramaMAX*


#Mike #mikemovie #movie #manoramaMAX* #Anaswararajan

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mike Streaming On Manorama Max & Simply South From Oct 21



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#Kantara - Streaming Soon On Amazon Prime Video*

----------


## puttalu

> YouTube il enkilum irakkamayirunu..
> Let poeple see


Athe, at least kure clicks engilum kittum. First groupil kollvunna padam onnum illennu thonnunnu. Aake kettittullathu prana aau. athu nitya menon film alle? 2nd groupile movies still release waiting or hope ullathu aanu.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> released in theatres and yet to release in ott
> 
> bonsai, pathirakkalam, 21 diamonds, arakkirukkan, 2 days, school diary, angane njanum premichu, velakkariyayirunthalum, kenalum kinarum, ennalum sharath, wonder boys
> french viplavam, 1948 kalam paranjath, oru careebiyan udayip, prana, ningal camera nireekshan, theerumanam, swarnamalsiangal, thenkashikattu, muttayikallanum mammaliyum
> the sound story, prakashante metro, the great indian road movie, oru nakshathramulla akasham, adutha chodyam, kunjiramante kuppayam, shakthan market
> viplavam jayikkanullathanu, big salute, ennodu para ilu ennu, nervarennu immini, *roudram 2019*, oru kadathu nadan, 
> makkana, odunnor, varthakal ithuvare, Marjara oru kalluvacha nuna, changayi, bododhayam, kshanam, michael coffee house, vellaram kunnile vellimeenukal, station 5, 
> kannadi,  anandakalyanam, escape, ente mazha, gramavrikshathile kuyil, moori, kaypakka, kshanikam,  four, trojan, kalachekon, thattukada muthal cemetery vare, 
> viddikalude mash,panthrand, porkkalam, 
> ...


*Roudram 2018* Roots OTT-yil stream cheythirunnu.
'Pretham undu sookshikkuka' enna film-um oru OTT-ilum vannittilla.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime

Hey Im watching Ammu. Check it out now on Prime Video!
https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Hindi film #Brahmastra**will premiere on Disney+ Hotstar on November 4th.*


*Audio:- Hindi, Telugu, Tamil, Kannada, Malayalam.*

----------


## shml

> *Roudram 2018* Roots OTT-yil stream cheythirunnu.
> 'Pretham undu sookshikkuka' enna film-um oru OTT-ilum vannittilla.


also "hello dubaikaran"

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Brahmastra Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Nov 4



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Naane Varuven Streaming On Amazon Prime / Simply South From Oct 23/28



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## hsalihba

Kotthu date undo? Simplysouth appil coming soon kidappundu

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film #Appan Streaming From October 28th On #SonyLIV*


*Audio:- Malayalam, Tamil, Telugu, Kannada, Hindi*

----------


## don 2

*അനൂപ് മേനോൻ സുരഭീ ലക്ഷ്മി  പത്മ   മലയാളം മൂവീ 2022*
*Expect  ഒക്ടോബർ 24 ദീപാവലി സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*

----------


## don 2

*മോണിക്ക ഓ മൈ ഡാർലിംഗ് ഹിന്ദി ഡയറക്ട് ott റിലീസ് നവംബർ 11 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്*

----------


## don 2

#TheLegend - NO OTT Release 
Annachi not interested to give it to any OTT Platforms..

----------


## puttalu

> #TheLegend - NO OTT Release ��
> Annachi not interested to give it to any OTT Platforms..


എന്നെ തീയേറ്ററിൽ വന്നു കാണാൻ വയ്യാത്തവരൊന്നും ഇനി ഈ  പടം  കാണണ്ട എന്ന് അണ്ണാച്ചി. 
It may be a realization that he was a laugh stock, when he himself thought he was a star. Film may never get released on OTT as this guy doesnt care about money.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Now Streaming On Amazon Prime
> 
> Hey Im watching Ammu. Check it out now on Prime Video!
> https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Kurachu kandu nirthi . Orumathiri avinja serial setup.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Oke Oka Jeevitham Streaming On Sony LIV From Oct 20
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Inale kandu good 1st half , nalla koothara 2nd half

----------


## Young Mega Star

Last 2 or 3 weeks OTT platformil vanitula eth movie und nallath ? Ee weekend 2,3 movie kananam enund. Kindly suggest.. No language barrier

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Last 2 or 3 weeks OTT platformil vanitula eth movie und nallath ? Ee weekend 2,3 movie kananam enund. Kindly suggest.. No language barrier


Tamil - Trigger is a decent watch.
Hindi - Dobaara and Bhavai are good.
English - go for Bullet train.

----------


## BASH1982

> Last 2 or 3 weeks OTT platformil vanitula eth movie und nallath ? Ee weekend 2,3 movie kananam enund. Kindly suggest.. No language barrier


Trigger kollam

----------


## Young Mega Star

> Tamil - Trigger is a decent watch.
> Hindi - Dobaara and Bhavai are good.
> English - go for Bullet train.


Thank you..

----------


## don 2

*Telugu film #TheGhost will premiere On #Netflix On November 2nd.*

----------


## don 2

Naane Varuvean (2022) Tamil  Movie streaming from October 27nd on #AmazonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

*മലയാളം മൂവീ പന്ത്രണ്ട് രാത്രി 12 മണിക്ക് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈമിൽ*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

#kotthu Malayalam Film Streaming Soon On #simplysouth Date Not Announced

----------


## aak

> *മലയാളം മൂവീ പന്ത്രണ്ട് രാത്രി 12 മണിക്ക് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈമിൽ*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Panthrand Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Pathonpatham Noottandu 2022 Streaming On October 28  Friday  Amazon  Prime*                     *EXPECTED DATE*

----------


## Gopikrishnan

> *അനൂപ് മേനോൻ സുരഭീ ലക്ഷ്മി  പത്മ   മലയാളം മൂവീ 2022*
> *Expect  ഒക്ടോബർ 24 ദീപാവലി സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഡിസ്നി പ്ലസ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*


Ith postpone cheytho?

----------


## don 2

മുരളിഗോപി ഷൈൻ ടോം ചാക്കോ ഇന്ദ്രൻസ് മൂവീ


*കൊച്ചാൾ Coming Soon Amazon Prime*

----------


## don 2

ഉല്ലാസം ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം


*Streaming Expect Next Month*

വൈശാഖ് ഉദയ്കൃഷ്ണ മോഹൻലാൽ
മൂവി *മോൺസ്റ്റർ (നവംബർ 25 Expect)* ഡിസ്നി+ ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

The Ghost Streaming On Netflix From Nov 2



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> The Ghost Streaming On Netflix From Nov 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Ith hit ayiruno?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Ith hit ayiruno?


Nop.... disaster aayirunu 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Kotthu*28 നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് സിംപ്ലിസൗത്ത്*

----------


## shml

> Kotthu*നവംബർ 8 ചൊവ്വാഴ്ച നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് സിംപ്ലിസൗത്ത്*


no, oct 28 confirmed

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

> no, oct 28 confirmed


Soory bro Typeing mistake

----------


## don 2

*#kotthu Malayalam Film Streaming From October 28th On #simplysouth Confirmed*

----------


## don 2

*Poochandi* 2022 Tamil Movie Streaming November 11     *Netflix*

----------


## Naradhan

> Soory bro Typeing mistake


Ithilu pinne typing mistakes onnum illa...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## shml

> Ithilu pinne typing mistakes onnum illa...


athil ake 2 mistake alle ulloo,,,,,, 
sadharana doninte oru postil atleast 10 mistake undakarundu :Namichu:  :Ayyo:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*ADIYAN* ( *അടിയാൻ* ) - Direct OTT release on 27th October on Sainaplay and Neestream.

----------


## firecrown

*The Woman King* VOD release on 22nd Nov

----------


## don 2

*കാന്താര  നവംബർ 11*


*Expect Amazon Prime*

----------


## don 2

*#SabaashChandrabose Malayalam Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo*

----------


## Naradhan

> *#SabaashChandrabose Malayalam Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo*



Link:

https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0Q...tv_dp_share_mv

----------


## BangaloreaN



----------


## don 2

*#Appan - Streaming Now On Sonyliv*

----------


## hsalihba

Ella region illa

----------


## hsalihba

> Link:
> 
> https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0Q...tv_dp_share_mv


Ella region illaa

----------


## Saathan



----------


## Naradhan

> Ella region illaa


Nannaayi. Ellaavarun angane angu sughikkenda ...

----------


## advaithh09

PS1 Streaming from Nov 4 in Amazon Prime

----------


## don 2

https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...os_movie&r=web

Kotthu digital amozon

----------


## don 2

> PS1 Streaming from Nov 4 in Amazon Prime


Now available for rent

----------


## Anu N

Kothu netflix alle nerathe kettath...ath maari Amazon prime engane vannu ?

----------


## Anu N

> PS1 Streaming from Nov 4 in Amazon Prime


Nov 18 alle ?

----------


## hsalihba

> Nannaayi. Ellaavarun angane angu sughikkenda ...


Sukhathinu kuravu undavila
Swaabavikamaayi mattu optionsileku neengum

----------


## don 2

> Nov 18 alle ?


Nov 4th for prime user now for rent

----------


## don 2

> Kothu netflix alle nerathe kettath...ath maari Amazon prime engane vannu ?


Netflix inddd Amazon indd

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ponniyin Selvan Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Rental )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kotthu Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

ജയ ജയ ജയ ജയഹേ
മലയാളം മൂവീ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ


*കുമാരി നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്*

----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

*ലൂസിഫർ തെലുങ്ക് റീമേക്ക് ഗോഡ്ഫാദർ നവംബർ 19 ശനിയാഴ്ച നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ ചിരഞ്ജീവി*

----------


## don 2

*#The Ghost - Streaming Now On Netflix*

----------


## aak



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Mei Hoom Moosa Streaming On Zee5 From Nov 11

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak

> Mei Hoom Moosa Streaming On Zee5 From Nov 11
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

Mei Hum Moosa (2022) Malayalam Movie Premiere On November 11th On #Zee5

----------


## don 2

*Direct OTT Release* *Sony* *Liv*


*Wonder Women* *(2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming Date  &  Trailer  Tomorrow At 11AM*

----------


## puttalu

Initially I thought it was the dubbed version of the Gal Gadot film. haha. 
this is an Anjali menon directorial,strarring Nitya menon,parvathy,padmapriya and Nadiya Moidu.
Film is made in english, I believe with malayalam dubbed audio as well.




> *Direct OTT Release* *Sony* *Liv*
> 
> 
> *Wonder Women* *(2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming Date  &  Trailer  Tomorrow At 11AM*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Andrea's #Analmelepanithuli ✨ Streaming from Nov 18th #SonyLIV 


Direct OTT release !! 


Music Sana | Directed by Kaiser Anand | produced by #vetrimaaran

----------


## don 2

Sivakarthikeyan's #Prince - Hotstar Release on November 25th ✨


Tamil +Telugu +Malayalam


Official Confirm

----------


## don 2

Kantara Streaming From Nov18th On Amazon Prime ️

----------


## don 2

*വണ്ടർ വുമൺ ഡയറക്ട് OTT റിലീസ് നവംബർ 17 വ്യാഴാഴ്ച Sony Liv*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#Analmelepanithuli Movie Streaming On November 18th Through #Sonyliv*


*️Audio:- #Malayalam #Tamil #Telugu, #Kannada, #Hindi*

----------


## JeevanCK

My genuine question: Oru OTT platformsum edukatha padam youtubil idunnathu alle producerkku labham . Atleast per views kurachu revenue enkilum kittille ? Pinne entha palarum athu cheyyathathu .

----------


## puttalu

Interesting question. I think if there is any legal issues with the movie, you cant do anything until a verdict is reached. Also, if there are multiple people producing, all have to agree to the plan. Just assumptions, I am just a film lover, no expert. 


> My genuine question: Oru OTT platformsum edukatha padam youtubil idunnathu alle producerkku labham . Atleast per views kurachu revenue enkilum kittille ? Pinne entha palarum athu cheyyathathu .

----------


## veiwer

> My genuine question: Oru OTT platformsum edukatha padam youtubil idunnathu alle producerkku labham . Atleast per views kurachu revenue enkilum kittille ? Pinne entha palarum athu cheyyathathu .


Ee per view revenue ellathinum kitumo?
Kurachu sustained ayittu Nalla veiws vannalalle athinu claim cheyyan Pattu?

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Ee per view revenue ellathinum kitumo?
> Kurachu sustained ayittu Nalla veiws vannalalle athinu claim cheyyan Pattu?


Athe minimum subscribers venam angane kore ind 

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## skv

*NOW STREAMING ON AMAZON PRIME*

----------


## anupkerb1

> My genuine question: Oru OTT platformsum edukatha padam youtubil idunnathu alle producerkku labham . Atleast per views kurachu revenue enkilum kittille ? Pinne entha palarum athu cheyyathathu .


Ad revenue ellam valare kuravanu . Bloggers cheyuna video investment kuravanu . Kodikal chilavitu padam youtube varubol kurachu nakka picha kittum .  1 lakh view undel maximum 300$ vare kitiyekam full video play cheythu in between ads ellam vanal. Starting ad matram aanu kanunathekil 1 lakh 40 % vare aayi kurayum

----------


## ShahSM

> Ad revenue ellam valare kuravanu . Bloggers cheyuna video investment kuravanu . Kodikal chilavitu padam youtube varubol kurachu nakka picha kittum .  1 lakh view undel maximum 300$ vare kitiyekam full video play cheythu in between ads ellam vanal. Starting ad matram aanu kanunathekil 1 lakh 40 % vare aayi kurayum


പിന്നെ എന്നെ പോലുള്ളവർ 3rd Party app ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്താണ് ഫിലിം കാണുക, Youtubൽ നിന്ന്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> പിന്നെ എന്നെ പോലുള്ളവർ 3rd Party app ഉപയോഗിച്ച് ഡൗൺലോഡ് ചെയ്താണ് ഫിലിം കാണുക, Youtubൽ നിന്ന്!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Aa 3rd party app ethaanu bro??

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Aa 3rd party app ethaanu bro??


Kore apps und just google

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Disney + Hotstar



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#Tadka (Remake of malayalam Movie 'Salt and pepper') - Streaming Now On Zee5*

*#Aattral - Streaming Now On Simply South*

----------


## don 2

*#Prince - Streaming From Nov 25 On Disney+ Hotstar*

----------


## firecrown

pathonpathaam noottandu kurachu nerathekku rentil vannayirunnu....ippol kaananilla

----------


## don 2

*പത്തൊമ്പതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് ആമസോണിൽ വന്നത് ആരും അറിഞ്ഞില്ലേ*

----------


## firecrown

> *പത്തൊമ്പതാം നൂറ്റാണ്ട് ആമസോണിൽ വന്നത് ആരും അറിഞ്ഞില്ലേ*


postponed aayi

: https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0I...rc_ret_in_xx_s

----------


## don 2

> postponed aayi
> 
> : https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0I...rc_ret_in_xx_s


Will come soon

----------


## don 2

*#PathonpathaamNoottandu Malayalam Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrimeVideo (Overseas) Outside India*

----------


## don 2

ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ പൊളിറ്റിക്കൽ സറ്റയർ വരാൽ, ഡിജിറ്റൽ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു അടുത്ത വാരം മുതൽ സൺ നെസ്റ്റിൽ.

----------


## ShahSM

> Aa 3rd party app ethaanu bro??


ഞാൻ use ചെയ്യുന്നത് Videoder


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Autorickshawkarante Bharya (2022) 
MalayalamMovie Digital Streming Soon #Manorama Max #SimplySouth

----------


## firecrown

Hotstar started Rorschach promotions..."hunting soon" ennezhuthiya oru poster irakliyittund...someone post here

----------


## advaithh09

> Hotstar started Rorschach promotions..."hunting soon" ennezhuthiya oru poster irakliyittund...someone post here

----------


## don 2

*നവംബർ Digital മലയാളം*  *Movies*


*മേഹൂം മൂസ നവംബർ 10 രാത്രി 11 30 Zee 5* 
 *റോഷാക്ക്  നവംബർ 11 ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ*
*വരാൽ നവംബർ 11 SUNNXT JiO Cinema*

----------


## don 2

*അർജുൻ അശോകൻ തട്ടാക്ഷേരി കൂട്ടം* 
*ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് Zee 5*
*സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് Zee Keralam*

----------


## Rajamaanikyam

> ഞാൻ use ചെയ്യുന്നത് Videoder
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks bro...

----------


## veiwer

Rorschach Netflix or Amazon ayirunu nallathu

----------


## Inspector Balram

Rorschach November 11 Confirmed 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## BONJOUR

> Rorschach Netflix or Amazon ayirunu nallathu


Bheeshma parvam and Rorschach .. both

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Rorschach Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Nov 11



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Pathonpatham Noottandu now available to rent from Prime Video Store

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#PathonpathaamNoottandu Malayalam Movie Now Streaming On #AmazonPrime*

----------


## don 2

Sardar (2022) Tamil Digital Release Coming Soon :#AHATamil


November Week Release

----------


## firecrown

*Mei Hoom Moosa* streaming on Zee5 from 11th November

----------


## don 2

#NenuMeekuBaagaKavalsinavaadini Now Streaming On #PrimeVideoIN 


In Telugu - Tamil - Kannada - Malayalam Audios.

----------


## don 2

Monster (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On  November 25th From #DisneyPlusHotstar


Tamil +Telugu +Kannada +Hindi

----------


## don 2

Ullasam (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #AmazonPrimeVideo


November Digital Release

----------


## don 2

PathuThala Post Theatrical OTT Rights Bagged By Amazon Prime For A Whooping Price Of 26 Crores


#STR Expands His Market Wider✌


#SilambarasanTR | #ARRahman

----------


## don 2

Sinam (2022) Tamil Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #Netflix

Love Today (2022) Tamil Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #Netflix


December Digital Release

----------


## don 2

Kooman (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #AmazonPrimeVideo


December Digital Release


Satellite Rights :#SuryaTV

----------


## don 2

Coffee with Kadhal (2022) Tamil Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #ZEE5


November Last Digital Release

----------


## don 2

Varayan (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #AmazonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

Pistha (2022) Tamil Movie streaming from November 11 on Simply South worldwide, excluding India.


Subscribe to simplysouth.tv to stream the film this Friday.


Actor Shirish | Sathish Muthu Krishanan | Yogi Babu | Mrudula Murali | Arundhathi Nair | 11 : 11 Productions | Dharan Kumar | #PisthaOnSimplySouth | #SayNoToPiracy | #IdhuVeraLevelEntertainment

----------


## advaithh09

Friday Matinee
@VRFridayMatinee


OTT Updates :


#Rorschach - Hotstar (Nov 11)
#MeiHoomMoosa - Zee 5 (Nov 11)
#Monster - Hotstar
#Kooman - Amazon Prime
#ThattasherryKoottam - Zee 5
#MyNameIsAzhakan - Zee 5

----------


## aak



----------


## BASH1982

Wat about chup

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Sinam Tamil Movie Today Rathri 12.00AM Digital Release #netflix

----------


## don 2

ഉടൽ സിനിമ തീയേറ്ററിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ സമയത്തു ആമസോണിന്റെ OTT ഓഫർ ലഭിക്കിയകയും OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ തീരുമാനിച്ച സിനിമയും ആയിരുന്നു 2.5 cr ആയിരുന്നു OTT ഓഫർ പിന്നീട് ഉടൽ ഒരു ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിൽ പ്രാധർശിപ്പിക്കാൻ വേണ്ടി OTT റിലീസ് നീട്ടി വെച്ച് അങ്ങനെ സിനിമ ഇറങ്ങി 75 days കഴിഞ്ഞു പിന്നീട് OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ചെന്നപ്പോൾ ആമസോൺ OTT തുക 80 ലക്ഷം ആക്കി പിന്നീട്  ഗോകുലം ഗോപാലൻ(പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ )ആ ഓഫർ നിരസിക്കുക ആയിരുന്നു
നിലവിൽ ഉടൽ OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒരു OTT പ്ലാറ്റഫോം പോലും അങ്ങോട്ട് ചെല്ലുന്നില്ല, ഇത് OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസറും മിനക്കെടുന്നില്ല,



@EVERYONE

----------


## anupkerb1

> ഉടൽ സിനിമ തീയേറ്ററിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ സമയത്തു ആമസോണിന്റെ OTT ഓഫർ ലഭിക്കിയകയും OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ തീരുമാനിച്ച സിനിമയും ആയിരുന്നു 2.5 cr ആയിരുന്നു OTT ഓഫർ പിന്നീട് ഉടൽ ഒരു ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിൽ പ്രാധർശിപ്പിക്കാൻ വേണ്ടി OTT റിലീസ് നീട്ടി വെച്ച് അങ്ങനെ സിനിമ ഇറങ്ങി 75 days കഴിഞ്ഞു പിന്നീട് OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ചെന്നപ്പോൾ ആമസോൺ OTT തുക 80 ലക്ഷം ആക്കി പിന്നീട്  ഗോകുലം ഗോപാലൻ(പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ )ആ ഓഫർ നിരസിക്കുക ആയിരുന്നു
> നിലവിൽ ഉടൽ OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒരു OTT പ്ലാറ്റഫോം പോലും അങ്ങോട്ട് ചെല്ലുന്നില്ല, ഇത് OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസറും മിനക്കെടുന്നില്ല,
> 
> 
> 
> @EVERYONE


Film festival kalikkan OTT release extend cheythale . Mandanmaar enu alla pambara vidhikal ennu venam vilikkan

----------


## veiwer

> ഉടൽ സിനിമ തീയേറ്ററിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയ സമയത്തു ആമസോണിന്റെ OTT ഓഫർ ലഭിക്കിയകയും OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ തീരുമാനിച്ച സിനിമയും ആയിരുന്നു 2.5 cr ആയിരുന്നു OTT ഓഫർ പിന്നീട് ഉടൽ ഒരു ഫിലിം ഫെസ്റ്റിവലിൽ പ്രാധർശിപ്പിക്കാൻ വേണ്ടി OTT റിലീസ് നീട്ടി വെച്ച് അങ്ങനെ സിനിമ ഇറങ്ങി 75 days കഴിഞ്ഞു പിന്നീട് OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ചെന്നപ്പോൾ ആമസോൺ OTT തുക 80 ലക്ഷം ആക്കി പിന്നീട്  ഗോകുലം ഗോപാലൻ(പ്രൊഡ്യൂസർ )ആ ഓഫർ നിരസിക്കുക ആയിരുന്നു
> നിലവിൽ ഉടൽ OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ ഒരു OTT പ്ലാറ്റഫോം പോലും അങ്ങോട്ട് ചെല്ലുന്നില്ല, ഇത് OTT റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാൻ പ്രൊഡ്യൂസറും മിനക്കെടുന്നില്ല,
> ������������������������
> 
> 
> @EVERYONE


2.5 Cr ayirunenkil producerkku labham alle?

----------


## don 2

Sardar (2022) Tamil Movie Streaming On From Nov24th #AhaTamil


ttsr_official @vijayavikashm @ahatamil @ahavideoin @aha_malaysia @redgiantmovies_ @PRINCEpicturesindia @Karthi_offl @raashiikhanna @Rajishavijayan @laila_laughs @psmithran @gvprakash #karthi #raashikhanna #rajishavijayan #laila #psmithran #gvprakashkumar #gvprakash #aha #thunivu #varisu #jailer #indian2 #suriya42 #ponniyinselvan #vaathi #pathuthala #thangalaan #ajith #vijay #suriya #sivakarthikeyan #ott #ottplatform #ttsr #tamiltvsatellitesrights #vijayavikash
#VIJAYAVIKASHM
https://www.instagram.com/p/CkxOSL3L...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film #Varaal is Streaming From November 12th On #SunNXT*

----------


## bhola bhala

Anoop menon te Padma ethelum platform il allel channel il vannittundo?

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09

Rorschach Now Streaming- https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/rorschach/1260121999

----------


## advaithh09

Mein Hoon Moosa Now Streaming- https://www.zee5.com/movies/details/.../0-0-1z5250010

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sardar Streaming On Aha Tamil From Nov 18

----------


## ShahSM

> Sardar Streaming On Aha Tamil From Nov 24
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


ഇതിറങ്ങിയില്ലേ? ഇത് കിടന്നു കറങ്ങുന്ന കണ്ടായിരുന്നല്ലോ? BTW ഫിലിം നല്ലതാണോ? fk യിൽ നെഗറ്റീവ് റിവ്യൂ കണ്ടതായാണ് ഓർമ, പക്ഷേ imdb rating 8 ഉണ്ട്, after 2.8k ratings..

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

> ഇതിറങ്ങിയില്ലേ? ഇത് കിടന്നു കറങ്ങുന്ന കണ്ടായിരുന്നല്ലോ? BTW ഫിലിം നല്ലതാണോ? fk യിൽ നെഗറ്റീവ് റിവ്യൂ കണ്ടതായാണ് ഓർമ, പക്ഷേ imdb rating 8 ഉണ്ട്, after 2.8k ratings..
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Einthusan print vannittund, TNil hit aayrnu, decent reviews. Sequel announce cheythittund.

----------


## ShahSM

> Einthusan print vannittund, TNil hit aayrnu, decent reviews. Sequel announce cheythittund.


Einthusan അല്ല, webdl ആണ്, means ഏതോ OTT പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ rent ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാവും!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Einthusan അല്ല, webdl ആണ്, means ഏതോ OTT പ്ലാറ്റ്ഫോമിൽ ഇറങ്ങിയിട്ടുണ്ടാവും, അല്ലെങ്കിൽ rent ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ടാവും!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Overseas einthusan streaming siteil vannitundu...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Overseas einthusan streaming siteil vannitundu...
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


അവരുടേതിന് watermark ഉണ്ടാവാറില്ലേ? ഇതിൻ്റെ സാമ്പിളിൽ അത് കണ്ടില്ല!

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Once a spy, always a spy.                                    Sardar starring Karthi, streaming on Simply South from November 18 worldwide, excluding India.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> അവരുടേതിന് watermark ഉണ്ടാവാറില്ലേ? ഇതിൻ്റെ സാമ്പിളിൽ അത് കണ്ടില്ല!
> 
> Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk


Illa...

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

Sree Dhanya Catering Service (2022) available to rent on Amazon (overseas only)

----------


## don 2

> Sree Dhanya Catering Service (2022) available to rent on Amazon (overseas only)



amazon link undoo link indakill Onnu share chyooo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Iravin Nizhal Now Streaming On Amazon Prime



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> amazon link undoo link indakill Onnu share chyooo?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/deta..._dp_share_cu_r

----------


## don 2

*Jaya Jaya Jaya Jaya Hey (Malayalam) likely to have its Digital Premiere on Nov Last Week / Dec First Week on Disney+ Hotstar*(Rights By Asianet confirmed)@

----------


## don 2

Kudukku 2025 (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #SunNXT

----------


## don 2

*കാന്താര മലയാളം നവംബർ 18 ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## don 2

Vikram Vedha (2022) Hindi Movie Digital Release On November 25th #jioCinema

----------


## don 2

*Siva Karthikeyan's #Prince will premiere on Disney+ Hotstar on November 25th. Official Update*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*ഓട്ടോറിക്ഷക്കാരന്റെ ഭാര്യ നവംബർ 25 വെള്ളിയാഴ്ച മനോരമ മാക്സ് ഒഫീഷ്യൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ്*

----------


## don 2

*ഇല വീഴാ പൂഞ്ചിറ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് മനോരമ മാക്സ്*

*വിചിത്രം ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് മനോരമ മാക്സ്*

----------


## Jamesfanboy

Jan.E.Man ethu OTT platform il anu?

----------


## advaithh09

> Jan.E.Man ethu OTT platform il anu?


Sunnxt....

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

Kumari (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming From November 18th On  #netflix


Tamil +Telugu +Kannada


Digital Release

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kumari Streaming On Netflix From Nov 18



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Masscool

Jeo baby's Sree dhanya catering service and Anoop Menon's Padma streaming now on Amazon Prime

----------


## aak

*PADMA STREAMING NOW ON PRIME VIDEO
*

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Anoop menon te Padma ethelum platform il allel channel il vannittundo?


streaming on Amazon PRIME

----------


## don 2

Kantara (2022) Kannada Movie Streaming from November 24th On #AmazonPrimeVideo


Malayalam +Tamil +Telugu,


#RishabShetty #SapthamiGowda

----------


## firecrown

https://twitter.com/iam_SJSuryah/sta...31078189043712

----------


## don 2

*ലക്കും തേടി ലക്കി സിംഗ് ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാറിലേക്ക് 'മോൺസ്റ്റർ' ഈ മാസമെത്തും*


*മോഹൻലാൽ നായകനായ പുതിയ ചിത്രമാണ് 'മോൺസ്റ്റർ*'. *വൈശാഖ് സംവിധാനം ചെയ്ത സിനിമ ഈ മാസം ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യും*    *സിനിമ ഈ മാസം 25-ന് പ്രമുഖ ഡിജിറ്റൽ പ്ലാറ്റ്*ഫോം ആയ ഡിസ്നി+ ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ വഴി സ്ട്രീം ചെയ്യും*  
*പുലിമുരുകൻ' കൂട്ടുകെട്ട്* *വീണ്ടും ഒന്നിച്ച മോൺസ്റ്റർ ഒക്ടോബർ 21-നാണ്* *തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്തത്. വലിയ പ്രതീക്ഷകൾ നൽകിയ* *ചിത്രത്തിന്* *തിയേറ്ററുകളിൽ സമ്മിശ്ര പ്രതികരണം മാത്രമാണ്* *നേടാൻ* *കഴിഞ്ഞത്. സിനിമയുടെ കഥയ്ക്കും ചില* *ഡയലോഗുകൾക്കും* *ചെറിയ തോതിൽ വിമർശനം നേരിട്ടപ്പോൾ നായിക ഹണി റോസിന്റെ പ്രകടനത്തിനും ചിത്രത്തിലെ സംഘട്ടന രംഗങ്ങൾക്കും കയ്യടി* *ലഭിച്ചു*.
*ഉദയകൃഷ്ണയാണ് സിനിമയുടെ തിരക്കഥ* *ഒരുക്കിയത്. ഹണി റോസും തെലുങ്ക് നടന്* മോഹന്* ബാബുവിന്റെ മകളും* *നടിയുമായ ലക്ഷ്മി മഞ്ജുവുമാണ്* *നായിക കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ അവതരിപ്പിച്ചത്. ലക്ഷ്മിയുടെ ആദ്യ മലയാള* *സിനിമ കൂടിയാണിത്. ജോണി ആന്റണി, സുദേവ് നായർ*, *ഇടവേള ബാബു, ബിജു പപ്പൻ, ലെന, സിദ്ദിഖ്, സ്വാസിക എന്നിവർ സിനിമയിലെ മറ്റ് പ്രധാന* *കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളെ* *അവതരിപ്പിക്കുന്നു*.
*സതീഷ് കുറുപ്പാണ്* *മോൺസ്റ്ററിന്റെ ഛായാഗ്രഹണം* *നിർവഹിച്ചത്. ദീപക് ദേവ് സംഗീതം ഒരുക്കിയ* *ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ എഡിറ്റിംഗ് ഷമീർ മുഹമ്മദായിരുന്നു.* *ആശിര്*വാദ് സിനിമാസിന്റെ ബാനറില്* ആന്റണി പെരുമ്പാവൂരാണ് നിര്*മ്മാണം*.
*mohanlal movie monster to release on ott this mont Disney+ Hotstar*

----------


## don 2

*വണ്ടർ വുമൺ ഇപ്പോൾ മുതൽ സോണി Liv*

----------


## don 2

Padavettu (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release On November 25th From #Netflix

----------


## don 2

Saturday Night (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #SunNXT

----------


## don 2

#MeetCute presented by @NameisNani , directed by @mail2ganta will be streaming soon on #SonyLIV 
Trailer Releasing Tomorrow

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

#MeetCute (Telugu) Streaming Confirmed from November 25th On #SonyLIV.

----------


## advaithh09

...........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*കൊച്ചാൾ നവംബർ 27 ഞായർ Zee Keralam*  *ചാനൽ*

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*Hindi film #Chup will premiere on ZEE5 Premium on November 25th Confirmed* 


*Audio:- Hindi, Telugu, Tamil, Kannada, Malayalam*

----------


## don 2

*Jaya Jaya Jaya Jaya Hey (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming Coming Soon #DisneyPlusHotstar*


*December 09Expect

----------


## don 2

*ചതുരം മലയാളം മൂവീ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് മനോരമ മാക്സ്*

----------


## don 2

*Chathuram (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #manoramaMAX*

----------


## don 2

Govinda Naam Mera (2022) Hindi Movie Streaming From December 16th On Disney+Hotstar


Tamil +Malayalam +Telugu +Kannada

----------


## don 2

Student Of the Year (2022) Telugu Digital Release On November 25th From #Aha

----------


## BangaloreaN

*'Ela Veezha Poonchira'* ethu OTT-yil aanu vannathu?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *'Ela Veezha Poonchira'* ethu OTT-yil aanu vannathu?


OTTyil onnum vannitilla ennu thonunu...but nalla quality print vannitundu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> OTTyil onnum vannitilla ennu thonunu...but nalla quality print vannitundu
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


athu kondu thanneyanu chodichathu.
OTT release news onnum kandilla, pakshe innale rathri 'Global OTT'-yil padam vannu.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> athu kondu thanneyanu chodichathu.
> OTT release news onnum kandilla, pakshe innale rathri 'Global OTT'-yil padam vannu.


Yah...pandi kadayil 2 days munpe vannu... 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Yah...pandi kadayil 2 days munpe vannu... 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk





> athu kondu thanneyanu chodichathu.
> OTT release news onnum kandilla, pakshe innale rathri 'Global OTT'-yil padam vannu.





> OTTyil onnum vannitilla ennu thonunu...but nalla quality print vannitundu
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Thanx for the info 

Sent from my POCO X2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Young Mega Star

> *'Ela Veezha Poonchira'* ethu OTT-yil aanu vannathu?


Is the movie any good?

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

#GoodBye Hindi (2022) Streaming on #Netflix from Dec 2
#AmitabhBachchan
#RashmikaMandanna

----------


## firecrown

Black Adam and Woman King released on VOD overseas

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kantara Streaming On Amazon Prime From Nov 24



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now- https://www.primevideo.com/dp/amzn1....atv_cf_strg_wb

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Kantara Streaming On Amazon Prime From Nov 24
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


*Varaha Roopam* OTT release-il undo?

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *Varaha Roopam* OTT release-il undo?


Illa ennu thonunu...njn kanditilla..but Twitteril oru post kandu

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Iravikkuttan

> *Varaha Roopam* OTT release-il undo?


Und..same lyrics with a slightly different music.

----------


## advaithh09

LetsCinema
@letscinema


OTT releases this week. 


1. #Padavettu - Netflix
2. #Khakee - Netflix
3. #ChellaShow - Netflix
4. #Prince - Hotstar
5. #Chup - Zee5
6. #Kantara - Prime

----------


## hsalihba

> LetsCinema
> @letscinema
> 
> 
> OTT releases this week. 
> 
> 
> 1. #Padavettu - Netflix
> 2. #Khakee - Netflix
> ...


Autorikshaw bharya
Kochaal
Ithum koode undalle

----------


## advaithh09

> Autorikshaw bharya
> Kochaal
> Ithum koode undalle


Kochaal eth platform anu ?

----------


## singam

> Kochaal eth platform anu ?


Zee5 on Nov 27...

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

kochaal (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release On November 27th From #ZEE5

----------


## don 2

Prince (2022) Tamil Movie 4K  streaming on Simply South from November 26 at 14:30 GST.


Available worldwide, excluding India.


SivaKarthikeyan | #MariaRyaboshapka | #Sathyaraj | #AnudeepKV | Premgi Amaren | Thaman S | #PrinceOnSimplySouth | #SayNoToPiracy | #IdhuVeraLevelEntertainment

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Monster Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Dec 2



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Monster (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On December 2nd On Disneyplushotstar


Tamil +Telugu +Kannada +Hindi


Satellite Rights : #StarNetwork


https://www.instagram.com/p/ClWCr_tM...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

----------


## vipi

> Monster Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Dec 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Sathyam
Ini aanu kalismmd pillerkk overtime pani aarikkum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Monster Streaming On Disney + Hotstar From Dec 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


MONSTER Argentina-kkaran aano !!!

----------


## shortbread

> Monster (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming On December 2nd On Disneyplushotstar
> 
> 
> Tamil +Telugu +Kannada +Hindi
> 
> 
> Satellite Rights : #StarNetwork
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/ClWCr_tM...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=


കൊള്ളാം, ഒരു പാൻ ഇന്ത്യാ ദുരന്തം

----------


## firecrown



----------


## firecrown

Hindi movies ellam 8 weeks rule strict aayittu follow cheyyunnundallo.

Chup released 9 weeks ago.
Vikram Vedha 8 weeks aakum naale.

----------


## anupkerb1

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ഏറെ കാത്തു ഇരുന്ന ചിത്രം   :Yeye:

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/prince/1260123590




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.zee5.com/movies/details/.../0-0-1z5254708




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.netflix.com/in/title/81602975




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.sonyliv.com/shows/meet-cute-1700001072




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

ഷീലു എബ്രഹാം  നിർമിക്കുന്ന ധ്യാൻ ശ്രീനിവാസൻ നായകനക്കുന്ന വീക്കം ഡിസംബർ 9 മുതൽ റിലീസിനെത്തുന്നു
ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ സാറ്റ്ലൈറ്റ് & ഡിജിറ്റൽ സംപ്രേഷണവകാശം സീ സ്വന്തമാക്കി 


Veekam | Comingsoon | Zee Keralam 


#CommentYourFavoriteFiction #ZeeKeralam #4thAniversary  #NeithedukkamJeevithaVismayangal #ZeeKeralamHD #ZeeKeralamOnMyTV 


Watch Anytime, Anywhere on ZEE5 - https://zee5.onelink.me/RlQq/fmalDownloadZEE5App

----------


## don 2

#Monster From Dec 02 On #DisneyplusHotstar


Official Trailer Out Now!
Watch Here  https://youtu.be/jNbJumQk7ac


#MonsterOnDisneyPlusHotstar #DisneyPlusHotstarMalayalam #Mohanlal #Vysakh #UdayKrishna #AashirvadCinemas

----------


## don 2

KaalangalilAvalVasantham (2022) Tamil Movie streaming on Simply South from December 1 worldwide, excluding India.


#KaalangalilAvalVasanthamOnSimplySouth | #SayNoToPiracy | #IdhuVeraLevelEntertainment
https://www.instagram.com/p/ClYrU8cp...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

----------


## don 2

Macherla Niyojakavargam (2022) Telugu Movie Digital Release On December 9th From #ZEE5


Malayalam +Tamil +Telugu +Kannada


#Nithiin #KrithiShetty #Catherine Tresa


Satellite Rights : #ZeeNetwork

----------


## don 2

*കൂമൻ വരുന്നു ആമസോൺ പ്രൈമിലൂടെ  കാത്തിരിക്കൂ*


*ജിത്തു ജോസഫ് ബ്രില്യൻസ്*

----------


## don 2

Thattassery Koottam (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #ZEE5


December Digital Release

----------


## Saathan



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## BangaloreaN

Vikram Vedha ennanu OTT release?
Nov 25th release ennu ivide munne oru post kandirunnu.

----------


## advaithh09

> Vikram Vedha ennanu OTT release?
> Nov 25th release ennu ivide munne oru post kandirunnu.


Announcement vannittilla.

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

4K Remastered- Simply South




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Kochal Super Movie ... Super investigation movie

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## ShahSM

> Kochal Super Movie ... Super investigation movie


ആഹാ നിങ്ങൾക്കിഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടാ, അപ്പോ എതായാലും കാണണമല്ലോ!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> 


Oru Parole Kanda ksheenam ithuvare maariyitilla appola aduthath  :Vandivittu: 

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> ആഹാ നിങ്ങൾക്കിഷ്ടപ്പെട്ടാ, അപ്പോ എതായാലും കാണണമല്ലോ!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


After corona , Malayalam investigation Movies best ithu tane (4me) . Murali gopi vere level . Climax  :Laughing:

----------


## BASH1982

> After corona , Malayalam investigation Movies best ithu tane (4me) . Murali gopi vere level . Climax


Nalla ideas Kure undu twist also unpredictable aarunnu but oru emotional connection kittiyilla (Nalla scope undarunnu) Kure koode script shradhichirunnel vere level poyene

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Streaming On Netflix



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ashik999

edited......

----------


## jimmy

> 


after 21 grams this is best investigation in recent months. i did not se corona

----------


## jimmy

> After corona , Malayalam investigation Movies best ithu tane (4me) . Murali gopi vere level . Climax


after 21 grams this is best investigation in recent months. i did not se corona

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

Christopher Kanagaraj
@Chrissuccess


*This Week OTT Rls : Dec 2*


#Vadhanthi (T) - Prime Series
#LoveToday (T) - Netflix
#Monster (M) - Hotstar
#Parole (T) - Simply South
#Miral (T) - Aha
#Dharmapuri (Tl) - Aha
#GoodBye (H) - Netflix
#Qala (H) - Netflix
#IndiaLockdown (H) - Zee5
#NithamOruVaanam (T) - Netflix

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

> Christopher Kanagaraj
> @Chrissuccess
> 
> 
> *This Week OTT Rls : Dec 2*
> 
> 
> #Vadhanthi (T) - Prime Series
> #LoveToday (T) - Netflix
> ...


Freddy- Hotstar

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now- https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0P..._dp_share_seas

----------


## ITV

Kooman
https://app.primevideo.com/detail?gt...share_mv&r=web

----------


## ITV

Love Today

https://www.netflix.com/in/title/816...&clip=81647814

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/monster/1260124273

----------


## advaithh09

Ram Setu available for Rent in Amazon Prime

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.netflix.com/title/81638585

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.aha.video/movie/miral

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/freddy/1260124210

----------


## Yuvaa

> https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/monster/1260124273


10 Minit കണ്ടു .... Off..ആക്കി .... കൊടൂര വധം ....
utter Waste ....
ഇത് തീയേറ്ററിൽ നിന്നും കണ്ടവന് ഒരുഅവാർഡ് കൊടുക്കണം

----------


## singam



----------


## BangaloreaN

KoomanMonsterNitham Oru VaanamMiralLove TodayKaalangalil Aval VasanthamParoleYuddha KaandamCoffeeGoa TripGood ByeQalaRam SetuIndia LockdownFreddy

ithokke ennu kandu theerkkan aanu 😓😒😒

----------


## BangaloreaN

*യൂട്യൂബ് ചാനലിലൂടെ സിനിമ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനൊരുങ്ങി ബാലചന്ദ്രമേനോൻ*


സ്വന്തം യൂട്യൂബ് ചാനലിലൂടെ സിനിമ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനൊരുങ്ങി ബാലചന്ദ്രമേനോൻ. 2018ൽ തിയറ്ററുകളിൽ റിലീസിനെത്തിയ എന്നാലും ശരത് ? എന്ന ചിത്രമാണ് ബാലചന്ദ്ര മേനോൻ ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസ് ചെയ്യാനൊരുങ്ങുന്നത്.

ബാലചന്ദ്ര മേനോന്റെ യൂട്യൂബ് ചാനലായ ഫിൽമി ഫ്രൈഡേയ്*സിലൂടെ ഡിസംബർ ഒൻപതിനാണ് എന്നാലും ശരത് റിലീസ് ആകുന്നത്.

നീണ്ട ഒരിടവേളയ്ക്ക് ശേഷമാണ് അദ്ദേഹം 'എന്നാലും ശരത്' എന്ന ചിത്രവുമായി 2018ൽ എത്തിയത്. പുതിയകാലത്തിന്റെ മാറ്റങ്ങളോടെ എത്തിയ ആ ചിത്രത്തിന് പ്രളയവും മഴയും തടസ്സമായി. ഡിജിറ്റൽ റിലീസിലൂടെ തന്റെ സിനിമ കൂടുതല്* പ്രേക്ഷകരിലേക്കെത്തിക്കുകയാണ് അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ലക്ഷ്യം.

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## ALEXI



----------


## renjuus

> KoomanMonsterNitham Oru VaanamMiralLove TodayKaalangalil Aval VasanthamParoleYuddha KaandamCoffeeGoa TripGood ByeQalaRam SetuIndia LockdownFreddy
> 
> ithokke ennu kandu theerkkan aanu 😓😒😒


Thaan engane list cheythu ittathu nannaayi. :Clap:

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*അമലാപോൾ മൂവീ ടീച്ചർ Coming Soon നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ്*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Black Adam Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Rental )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## singam

Coffee with Kadhal from Dec 9 on Zee 5

----------


## don 2

CoffeeWithKadhal (2022) Will Premiere On December 9th On #ZEE5India 


Tamil - Telugu - Kannada - Malayalam Audios.

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Sree Tcr

Chathuram Ott ennanu?

----------


## don 2

Witness (2022) Tamil Movie Streaming on December 9th From #SonyLiv (Direct OTT)


Audios: Tamil Telugu Malayalam Kannada

----------


## sachin

> KoomanMonsterNitham Oru VaanamMiralLove TodayKaalangalil Aval VasanthamParoleYuddha KaandamCoffeeGoa TripGood ByeQalaRam SetuIndia LockdownFreddy
> 
> ithokke ennu kandu theerkkan aanu 


ithil kollavunnathu ethokke anu ennal athu mathram kandal mathiyello..

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

Christopher Kanagaraj
@Chrissuccess


*This Week OTT Rls - Dec 9:*


#Blurr (H) - Zee5
#DoctorG (H) - Netflix
#Roy (M) - Sony Liv
#Witness (T) - Sony Liv
#CoffeeWithKaadhal (T) - Zee5
#MansoonRaaga (K) - Zee5
#UrvasivoRakshasivo (Tl) - Aha
#LikeShareSubscribe (Tl) - Sony Liv 
#MacherlaNiyojakavargam (Tl) - Zee5
#Faadu (H) - Sony Liv
#Fall (T) - Hotstar Series
#Cat (H) - Netflix Series
#TheBlueWhale (Egy) - Netflix
#GodsCrookedLines (S) - Netflix
#Pinocchio (E) - Netflix
#TheElephantWhisperers - Netflix Docu

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*#Yashoda Movie Streaming on December 9th From #AmazonprimeVideo*


*Audio:- #Telugu, #Tamil, #Malayalam, #Kannada, #Hindi*

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Ariyippu Streaming On Netflix From Dec 16



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Eega Streaming On Netflix From Dec 15



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## ShahSM

> Oru Parole Kanda ksheenam ithuvare maariyitilla appola aduthath 
> 
> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


അടിപൊളി മൂവിയാണ്!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

Hindi film #ThankGod is now *available for rent* on Amazon Prime Store @ 199.

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## BangaloreaN

*ENNAALUM SHARATH* Written and Directed by Balachandra Menon




watch on YOuTube

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

Butterfly (2022) Telugu Movie  will be Streaming on  December 29th From #DisneyPlusHotstar


Malayalam +Tamil +Kannada


Satellite Rights : #StarNetwork


 #hotstarupdates #butterflyonhotstar
https://www.instagram.com/p/CmDnlnBJ...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

----------


## singam



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

*അറിയിപ്പ്   മൂവീ നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് ഡേറ്റ് മാറ്റിയിട്ടുണ്ട്          നേരത്തെ ഡിസംബർ 16 ആയിരുന്നു*
now Dec 15th

----------


## don 2

*4 Years Malayalam Movie Digital Streming On  Dec 23th Amazon prime Video*

----------


## don 2

VijayaRaghavan streaming from December 16th on #ZEE5


This is a worth watching movie.. Don't Miss It!!!


#VijayAntony #Aathmika
https://www.instagram.com/p/CmGxfe2M...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

----------


## don 2

Ullasam (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release On December 25th From #AmzonPrimeVideo 


#ShaneNigam #PavithraLakshmi #BasilJoseph #AjuVarghese #Ambika
#AmzonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

Saturday Night (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Streaming Soon On #SunNXT


#NivinPauly #AjuVarghese #SaijuKurup 
#Siju Wilson

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Saturday Night (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Streaming Soon On #SunNXT
> 
> 
> #NivinPauly #AjuVarghese #SaijuKurup 
> #Siju Wilson


Mahaveeryar OTT entha varaathe 

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Kannadi

Udal eappolanu

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> Mahaveeryar OTT entha varaathe 
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


aarum avar parayuna rate edukan ilathondu

----------


## anupkerb1

> Udal eappolanu
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


arekilum vaangi kazhijatinu sesham

----------


## advaithh09

Masooda.

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Jagamemaya Instant Karma (2022)  Movie Streaming Now On #DisneyPlusHotstar 


Telugu +Tamil +Malayalam +Kannada +Hindi


Satellite Rights : #StarNetwork

----------


## Arya

> Udal eappolanu
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Ariyippu Streaming Now

----------


## advaithh09

Govinda Naam Mera Streaming Now- https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/go...era/1260125572

----------


## advaithh09

Kalaga Thalaivan Streaming Now- https://www.netflix.com/title/81597751

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

The Teacher Streaming On Netflix From Dec 23



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

*Malayalam Film #TheTeacher will premiere on Netflix India on December 23rd*

----------


## singam



----------


## Naradhan

> 


Commentry aara Nasruddheen Shah aano...? Shah-kku kure koodi clear tone aayittu thonniyittundu. Evideyp kettu maranna shabdam ...

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

My Name Is Azhakan | World Television Premiere | December 25th | Sunday | #ZeeKeralam


Digital Release December 25th #ZEE5

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now in Amazon Prime




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

ആന്റണി വർഗീസ് നായകനായ ആന പറമ്പിലെ വേൾഡ് കപ്പ്, ഡിസംബർ 24 മുതൽ സൺ നെസ്റ്റിൽ ഡിജിറ്റൽ സ്ട്രീമിംഗ് ആരംഭിക്കുന്നു.

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

*ഗാട്ടാ ഗുസ്തി ഡിസംബർ 30 നെറ്റ്ഫ്ലിക്സ് ഒഫീഷ്യൽ*

----------


## advaithh09

https://www.hotstar.com/in/movies/ja...hey/1260124584

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aashiq1

Amazon Prime Video will start streaming Gold on December 29.

----------


## firecrown

Padachonte Kathakal streaming on BookMyShow

https://in.bookmyshow.com/kottayam/m...kal/ET00345828

----------


## don 2

*Saudi √ellakka streaming through Sonyliv from Jan 06 2023*

----------


## Saathan



----------


## aak



----------


## Masscool

> *Malayalam Film #TheTeacher will premiere on Netflix India on December 23rd*


Ithu netflixil download cheyyan ulla option illallo vere aarkelum ingane kanikkunundo?

----------


## don 2

*Tamil Film #DSP Streaming From December 30th On #Netflix*

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## singam



----------


## don 2

Vasco da Gama on his way to conquer 
Watch #DSP starring Vijay Sethupathi streaming from Dec 30 on Sun NXT


#DSPonSunNXT #DSPfromDec30


#SunNXT #VijaySethupathi #AnukreethyVas #DImman #ShivaniNarayanan #Prabhakar #Pugazh #Singampuli #Ilavarasu #Deepa #Gnanasambandam #Ponram Vijay Sethupathi D Imman Ponram

----------


## aak



----------


## Young Mega Star

Ila veezha poonchila nalla movie ano?

----------


## advaithh09

> Ila veezha poonchila nalla movie ano?


Yes, good one, intriguing and well made. Cheriya padam aanu 1Hr 40+ entho ollu.

----------


## don 2

Ullasam Movie Data Change   December 27th #AmzonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

*ഷഫീഖിന്റെ സന്തോഷം ഡിസംബർ 30 സിംപ്ലിസൗത്ത്*

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

Udal (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release On December 29th From #AmzonPrimeVideo


CONFIRMED

----------


## don 2

GattaKusthi (Tamil and Telugu) set its premiere date on Netflix, January 1st (Sunday).
.
#VishnuVishal #aishwaryalekshmi

----------


## Kuttettan

Chathuram eñnaaan release

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Udal (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release On December 29th From #AmzonPrimeVideo
> 
> 
> CONFIRMED


Mahaveeryar??????

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

*#VikramVedha Hindi Movie Streaming From January 9th On #VootSelect*

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now- https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0S...tv_dp_share_mv

----------


## aps

> Udal (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release On December 29th From #AmzonPrimeVideo
> 
> 
> CONFIRMED


Vanno? Njan nokiyittu kandilla

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Drishyam 2 Now Streaming On Amazon Prime ( Rental Basis )



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

DSP Now Streaming On Netflix & SUN NXT



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09

Deleted......

----------


## advaithh09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ALEXI



----------


## Mike

> 


Ithu ella masavum kanalllo 😃 karsana nadapadi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Kaapa kurichu aanoo mention cheyunathu ?

----------


## kandahassan

> Kaapa kurichu aanoo mention cheyunathu ?


puthrettante urumb star gold .......

----------


## Nyk

Ivaru parayunna pola 60 days kazhinju padam ott yil vannal cinemakku valya rate avaru kodukilla producerkku labhamilla, allelum with in 3 months puthiya cinema tv premiere undakum appozhanu ott 60 days okka parayunnathu, I think 42 days is maximum possible followed by all industries and sadarana vijayikunnathil kooduthal padam ee varsham keralathil theateril ody including other language with 30 days ott premier time gap pinnenthinanavo ee aakrantham

----------


## BXStar

[QUOTE =anupkerb1;8843138]Kaapa kurichu aanoo mention cheyunathu ?[/QUOTE]


Shafis Aanandam Paramaanandam

----------


## aashiq1

'Mannu', is a heart-wrenching documentary about the struggle of unorganized labourers against land encroachment and exploitation.

Now Streaming 🔗 https://bit.ly/SainaPlayApp

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Perfume - Her Fragrance (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release  Coming Soon on Saina Play ✌
Watch Trailer  https://youtu.be/OmmeGnhSNlc
Starring: Kaniha, Tini Tom, Prathap Pothen
Director: Haridas


Perfume - Her Fragrance Coming Soon on Saina Play ✌


#Perfume #Kaniha #TiniTom #Malayalam #Movie #MalayalamMovies  #SainaPlay

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming Now- https://www.netflix.com/in/title/816...entIntent=true

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## realstar

*UDAL* evide? 

waiting....  :Confused1:

----------


## BangaloreaN

*'ബെറ്റര്* ഹാഫ്' വെബ് മൂവി പ്രേക്ഷകരിലേക്ക്

*കൊച്ചി : 14 വർഷങ്ങൾക്കു മുൻപ് വിവാഹബന്ധം വേർപിരിഞ്ഞു പോയ ഒരു ഭാര്യയും, ഭർത്താവും വീണ്ടും ഒരുമിക്കുന്ന, കാഞ്ഞിരപ്പള്ളിക്കാരൻ ടോമിയുടെയും, ഭാര്യ ബിന്ദുവിന്റേയും യഥാർത്ഥ ജീവിത കഥ. കുടുംബ ബന്ധങ്ങളുടെയും ദാമ്പത്യ ജീവിതത്തിന്*റെയും മൂല്യങ്ങളിലേക്ക് വിരല്* ചൂണ്ടുന്ന 'ബെറ്റര്* ഹാഫ്' വെബ് മൂവി യൂ ട്യൂബിൽ ഫെയ്*ത് ടുഡേ  ചാനലിലൂടെ പ്രേക്ഷകരിലെത്തി.  ഡോ. പി ജി വര്*ഗ്ഗീസ് നേതൃത്വം നൽകി ഡല്*ഹി കേന്ദ്രമായി പ്രവര്*ത്തിച്ചു വരുന്ന ഇന്ത്യൻ ഇവാൻജെലിക്കൽ ടീം (IET) ന്റെ  ഫെയ്*ത് ടുഡേ ആണ് ചിത്രത്തിന്റെ നിർമ്മാണം.

പാവ, മേരാനാം ഷാജി, മംഗല്യം തന്തുനാനേ, കൃഷ്ണൻകുട്ടി പണി തുടങ്ങി എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളില്* ശ്രദ്ധേയമായ വേഷം ചെയ്ത ജോമോന്* കെ ജോണ്* നായകനനും ഒരു ഞായറാഴ്ച, ഭീമന്റെ വഴി, ഹൃദയം, ഭാരത സർക്കസ് എന്നീ ചിത്രങ്ങളിൽ അഭിനയിച്ച മേഘ തോമസ് നായികയും അയ്യപ്പനും കോശിയും എന്ന ജനപ്രിയ ചിത്രത്തിലൂടെ ശ്രദ്ധേയനായ കോട്ടയം രമേശന്*, ഡോ. റോണി ഡേവിഡ്, ഗ്രീഷ്മ എന്നിവരും കഥാപാത്രങ്ങളാകുന്നു. *


BETTER HALF*

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Black Panther : Wakanda Forever Streaming On Disney+ From Feb 1



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Saudi Vellaka Streaming On Sony LIV & Simply South From Jan 6th



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## BangaloreaN

*Chekkan Full Movie (2022 release)*


Malayalam latest movie "Chekkan"  is a social drama movie revolving around a tribal boy with musical talent. The movie shows his journey of facing challenges and rising through his talent.
Written& Directed By : Shafi Eppikkad 
 Producer: Mansoor Ali 
Banner : One to One Media 
Cast: Vishnu purushan, Athira, Abu Salim, Nanjiyamma,Vinod Kovoor, Thesni Ali Khan, ,Abu Saalim,Ali Arangadath, Ambili, Salam Kalpetta, Marar Mangalath and Afsal Thuvoor as the lead characters.

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Oruvan1

> *Chekkan Full Movie (2022 release)*
> 
> 
> Malayalam latest movie "Chekkan"  is a social drama movie revolving around a tribal boy with musical talent. The movie shows his journey of facing challenges and rising through his talent.
> Written& Directed By : Shafi Eppikkad 
>  Producer: Mansoor Ali 
> Banner : One to One Media 
> Cast: Vishnu purushan, Athira, Abu Salim, Nanjiyamma,Vinod Kovoor, Thesni Ali Khan, ,Abu Saalim,Ali Arangadath, Ambili, Salam Kalpetta, Marar Mangalath and Afsal Thuvoor as the lead characters.



nalla songs und ithil..

----------


## puttalu

ഷെഫീക്കിന്റെ സന്തോഷം ജനുവരി 6 ന് മനോരമ മാക്സിൽ

----------


## advaithh09

Streaming from tonight.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

#ShefeekkinteSanthosham, streaming now on Simply South! 
Visit www.simplysouth.tv to stay tuned! (worldwide, excluding India)
#SayNoToPiracy #IdhuVeraLevelEntertainment


STREAM ▶️ bit.ly/ShefeekkinteSanthoshamOnSS


"Shefeekkinte Santhosham" ജനുവരി 06 മുതൽ മനോരമ മാക്സിൽ. In India, Streaming from January 06 on manoramaMAX

----------


## don 2

Shefeekkinte Santhosham (2022) Malayalam Movie Streaming Now On #SimplySouth
https://www.instagram.com/p/CnBuBj2p...d=NDdhMjNiZDg=

----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

മുകുന്ദനുണ്ണി അസോസിയേറ്റ് മലയാളം 


ജനുവരി 13 ഹോട്ട്സ്റ്റാർ ഒഫീഷ്യൽ

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## aak



----------


## advaithh09

https://www.primevideo.com/detail/0T..._dp_share_cu_r

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## don 2

*മലയാളം മൂവി ഓ മേരി ലൈല*
*ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്*സ് SunNxt*

----------


## don 2

ഒമർ ലുലു ഇർഷാദ് നല്ല സമയം Coming Soon Amazon Prime

----------


## Young Mega Star

Hit 2 m- tamil version kittan chancundo?

----------


## veiwer

> ഒമർ ലുലു ഇർഷാദ് നല്ല സമയം Coming Soon Amazon Prime


Amazon prime? Theeyetril ninu pinvalichathu nannayi

----------


## puttalu

> Amazon prime? Theeyetril ninu pinvalichathu nannayi


M- zone Prime.

----------


## IndianGooner

> Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk


Wow. This is exciting. 

Sent from my moto g31 using Tapatalk

----------


## advaithh09



----------


## advaithh09



----------


## firecrown

Family Guy enna english cartooninte malayalam dub ethenkilum OTTil undo? 

Athil dub cheythirikkunna aalude interview youtube il kandu:

----------


## sankar1992

> Family Guy enna english cartooninte malayalam dub ethenkilum OTTil undo? 
> 
> Athil dub cheythirikkunna aalude interview youtube il kandu:


Instagram il short videos aayittanu kandittullath....

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk

----------


## firecrown

> Instagram il short videos aayittanu kandittullath....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


thanks....

https://www.instagram.com/nhl__mhd/

----------


## Naradhan

Satyante Makal OTTyil vannnille...?

----------


## don 2

*എന്നാലും എന്റളിയാ*


*ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## don 2

* ചട്ടമ്പി*
ഡിജിറ്റൽ റൈറ്റ്സ് ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം*

----------


## kandahassan

zakariya pothen jeevichirupund evde kaanan pattum ?

----------


## aak

> zakariya pothen jeevichirupund evde kaanan pattum ?


Youtubeil und full movie

----------


## Jason

> Satyante Makal OTTyil vannnille...?


Manorama maxil undu

----------


## don 2

Viddikalude Maash (2023) Malayalam Movie  streaming on Simply South from January 13th on Simply South worldwide, excluding India.
https://www.instagram.com/p/CnRVs2wJ...d=NDdhMjNiZDg=

----------


## don 2

*വിശാൽ മൂവീ ലാത്തി ജനുവരി 14 ശനിയാഴ്ച SunNxt ഒഫീഷ്യൽ അപ്ഡേറ്റ്*

----------


## don 2

*ഡ്രൈവർ ജമുന ജനുവരി 20  Aha Tamil ഒഫീഷ്യൽ*

----------


## don 2

Koshichaayante Paramb (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #AmzonPrimeVideo

----------


## don 2

Koshichaayante Paramb (2022) Malayalam Movie Digital Release Coming Soon #AmzonPrimeVideo

----------


## Akhil krishnan

Kaapa Streaming On Netflix From Jan 19



Sent from my M2010J19CI using Tapatalk

----------


## don 2

Malayalam film #Kaapa Streaming From January 19th On #Netflix Confirmed

----------


## Krish nair

> Malayalam film #Kaapa Streaming From January 19th On #Netflix Confirmed


ഏതു മൂവീസ് ആണ് ഉടൻ ott റിലീസ് ഉള്ളത്. Ullasam, ഉടൽ ഒക്കെ റിലീസ് ആയോ

----------


## Micheal Appa

> zakariya pothen jeevichirupund evde kaanan pattum ?


Poonam Akkayude Scene pidikkan povanalle

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## K S Hrithwik

> Poonam Akkayude Scene pidikkan povanalle
> 
> Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk


Ennal aa timeframe mathrem onnu paranju thannal punyam kittum

Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk

----------


## Micheal Appa

> Ennal aa timeframe mathrem onnu paranju thannal punyam kittum
> 
> Sent from my 22021211RI using Tapatalk


Aa punyam enikk venda. Nhan kandatha it was a theatrical watch. Karyayitt onnum illa. Avoidable 

Sent from my 21081111RG using Tapatalk

----------


## BangaloreaN

> ഏതു മൂവീസ് ആണ് ഉടൻ ott റിലീസ് ഉള്ളത്. Ullasam, ഉടൽ ഒക്കെ റിലീസ് ആയോ


Ullasam release aayi.

----------


## Jamesfanboy

Any info on Mukundan Unni Associates?

----------


## Krish nair

> Ullasam release aayi.


ഏത്  platform

----------


## ALEXI

> Any info on Mukundan Unni Associates?

----------


## Tobiyas

> Any info on Mukundan Unni Associates?


Disney Tomorrow  it seems

----------


## Tobiyas

PrimeVideo




> ഏത്  platform

----------


## JeevanCK

> ഏത്  platform


Prime video . Oru 10 minute Kanan  sramichu . Pinnne niruthi . Sahikkan pattiyilla .

----------


## don 2

#FridayReleases (13th January)


 On Netflix :-
 Trial By Fire: S1 (S) - #Hindi
 Sky Rojo: S3 (S) - #Hindi
 Dog Gone (F) - #Hindi
 Break Point: S1 (S) - #English
 Disconnect: The Wedding Planner (F) - #English
 The Wait (F) - #English


 On Amazon Prime Video :-
 Hunters: S2 (S) - #Hindi
 The Test: A New Era For Australia's Team: S2 (S) - #English
 Work Later, Drink Now: S2E3-4 (S) - #Korean
 Island: S1E5-6 (S) - #Korean [Final]


 On Disney+ Hotstar :-
 Mukundan Unni Associates (F) - #Hindi
 The L Word: Generation Q: S3E9 (S) - #English


 On ZEE5 :-
 Head Bush (F) - #Kannada
 Thattassery Koottam (F) - #Malayalam


 On Amazon miniTV :-
 Zakir Khan's Farzi Mushaira: S3 (S) - #Hindi


 On Crunchyroll :-
 Akebi's Sailor Uniform: S1E7 (S) - #Hindi
 Tokyo 24th Ward: S1E5 (S) - #Hindi


 On UrduFlix :-
 Healer: S1E12 (S) - #Urdu


 On Peacock :-
 Sick (F) - #English


 On ShowTime :-
 Your Honor: S2 (S) - #English


 On Hulu :-
 The Drop (F) - #English


 On STARZ :-
 BMF [Black Mafia Family]: S2E2 (S) - #English


 On Apple TV+ :-
 Servant: S4 (S) - #English
 Super League: The War For Football: S1 (S) - #English
 Echo 3: S1E10 (S) - #English [Final]


 In Theatres {} :-
 Waltair Veerayya (F) - #Hindi
 Varisu (F) - #Hindi
 Kuttey (F) - #Hindi
 Lakadbaggha (F) - #Hindi
 M3GAN (F) - #English
 Plane (F) - #English
 Victoria : Ek Rahasya (F) - #Marathi
 Kanjoos Majnu Kharchili Laila (F) - #Punjabi


⛓ On BookMyShow Stream :-
 Viddikalude Mashu (F) - #Malayalam
 Kompromat (F) - #Russian


✈️ On VOD (Video-On-Demand) :-
 On Sacred Ground (F) - #English
 Kitchen Brigade (F) - #English
 Door Mouse (F) - #English
 The Offering (F) - #English
 The Old Way (F) - #English
 The Seven Faces Of Jane (F) - #English
 The Price We Pay (F) - #English
 Mask Of The Devil (F) - #English
 My Father Muhammad Ali: The Untold Story (F) - #English
 Loudmouth (D) - #English


 On Lionsgate Play :-
 Lamborghini: The Man Behind The Legend (F) - #English


 On Zing TV :-
 Pinocchio: S1E10 (S) - #Hindi


 On PlayFlix :-
 Mother: S1 (S) - #Tamil


 On Simply South :-
 Gurumoorthi (F) - #Tamil


 On Chaupal :-
 Shikaari: S2 (S) - #Punjabi


 On Hoichoi :-
 Ballabhpurer Roopkotha (F) - #Bengali


 On AHA :-
 Unstoppable With NBK: S2E8 (S) - #Telugu


#TomorrowReleases #OTTUpdates

----------


## don 2

*അങ്ങനെ ഒരു സിനിമ കൂടി*


*ഡയറക്ട് ഒട്ടിട്ടി റിലീസിന്* *തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നു* *ഏതാണ് ആ പ്രമുഖ സിനിമ ഫാസ്റ്റ് കമൻ്റ്*

----------


## Sree Tcr

> *അങ്ങനെ ഒരു സിനിമ കൂടി**ഡയറക്ട് ഒട്ടിട്ടി റിലീസിന്* *തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നു* *ഏതാണ് ആ പ്രമുഖ സിനിമ ഫാസ്റ്റ് കമൻ്റ്*


Thuramukham aaano?

----------


## don 2

Yes brother

----------


## SunDarAN

Pyali ott erangiyo

----------


## anupkerb1

> *അങ്ങനെ ഒരു സിനിമ കൂടി*
> 
> 
> *ഡയറക്ട് ഒട്ടിട്ടി റിലീസിന്* *തയ്യാറെടുക്കുന്നു* *ഏതാണ് ആ പ്രമുഖ സിനിമ ഫാസ്റ്റ് കമൻ്റ്*


Thuramukham aarakanu

----------


## don 2

School Diary (2023) Malayalam Movie OTT Release Date January 14th On #SainaPlay


Watch Trailer  https://youtu.be/y-duqmWDkN0


#MalayalamMovie #SchoolDiary #MamithaBaiju #Indrans


Relive your school days with #SchoolDiary movie trailer out now on Saina Play
https://www.instagram.com/p/CnWp9iPJ...d=NDdhMjNiZDg=

----------


## don 2

*റിപബ്ലിക് ദിന സ്പെഷ്യൽ മലയാളം മൂവീ ആനന്ദം പരമാനന്ദം ജനുവരി 26 മനോരമ മാക്സ്*

----------


## aak



----------


## aak



----------


## don 2

#NewReleaseAlert: Get ready for an emotional rollercoaster with School Diary, now streaming on Saina Play! 


Watch  https://bit.ly/SainaPlayApp


Indrans | Mamitha Baiju | Chembil Ashokan | Reena Bashir


#MalayalamMovie #SchoolDiary #MamithaBaiju #Indrans #SainaPlay

----------


## don 2

മെഗാസ്റ്റാർ മമ്മൂട്ടി നായകനാവുന്ന ഏറ്റവും പുതിയ ചലച്ചിത്രം "ക്രിസ്റ്റഫർ" ഡിജിറ്റൽ അവകാശം ആമസോൺ പ്രൈം സ്വന്തമാക്കി!!..


സാറ്റലൈറ്റ് അവകാശം ഇതുവരെയും വിറ്റു പോയിട്ടില്ല!!..


#Christopher  Digital rights bagged #Amazon_Prime 


Satellite Rights Not Sold

----------


## don 2

18 Pages (Telugu) Streaming from Jan 27th on Aha and Netflix......

----------

